# Power to the PPL⏭DC⏯🤔⏏️Myo-reps▶️



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Here goes...

Starting at (5'8") 26%bf, 13st10 (87.2kg) 49yo

Training 6x a week PPL*decreasing reps/increasing weight HST inspired

Push/pull - incorporating leg component each workout

Back at it Monday 5/8 - no Peds

10+10g EAAs +35g carbs pre/during workout. OMAD around 6pm...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Next five weeks/30 workouts... Amended to take out overlap/zigzagging and keep the weight step increases higher

Not the greatest amount of weight lifted; so we'll see how it goes?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ahh, sweet gym - how I've missed you... ❤


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

hmgs said:


> Next five weeks/30 workouts... Amended to take out overlap/zigzagging and keep the weight step increases higher
> 
> Not the greatest amount of weight lifted; so we'll see how it goes?
> 
> View attachment 173735


 Interesting training plan, it's like a hybrid of Upper / Lower and PPL. Did you find this somewhere or come up with it yourself?

This is 6 days per week, 1 day rest?

Whats the end goal?

Best of luck.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi - thanks for taking the time to look!

End goal is to lose some of the chub, hence the OMAD (although as a diet approach it ain't that good at building muscle - but again it depends who you read) which seems to be ok at the moment.

The program itself is based primarily on Christian Thibs 'Best damn workout' - I like the high frequency. Along with Bryan Haycocks HST, and it's principles, which has always interested (a lot of people still only think of it as the example program and full body/v.low volume) so I set it up based on them and threw in the Myo-reps at the end. I've tweaked the five weeks rep totals to 30/24/20/16/18 for a little more volume and made the weight increments a bit bigger... Hopefully that'll keep me ahead of the RBE ...and I'll be beach ready by week four??

*What no squats/deads? - still have weak knees from a LCL injury (no lunges either?) and an iffy back from a lumber strain - both around 4years ago


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Aah, practically empty gym - priceless. Smooth workout - straight arm pulldowns ached a bit on the lateral delt/triceps tie-in, as did the close grip neutral pulldowns. Dunno wtf that's about? Seated leg curls felt easier with a good squeeze at full contraction. Seated row - overhand triceps rope pulled to lower ribcage. Cable shrug - two soft handles, going for 'feel' - these f'kers Shag my levators something rotten otherwise. Curls - single arm preacher (machine) - just couldn't sit there using two arms on 15kg!☺

Trained fasted-ish; usual EAAs before and EAAs+carbs during.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Short and sweet; although some inconsiderate b'stard was on *MY* leg press - so I had to start with leg extensions... (Didn't go fully 'I'm Ronnie Pickering' on him though?)

Five days in and no abs yet - f'k I'm impatient... Need to either clean up the diet or get some senna! (I think I've just trolled mesen)










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Stuck in traffic coming home from work, stuck again going to the gym. Can't be good for the cortisol - thank goodness for the gym! Nice workout in the end? despite some old codger beating me to the preacher curl... Slightly less pain in the arms tonight during the pulldowns - but really hammered them bi's


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Woohoo! Great workout; last of the fifteens... Onwards to the 12s


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

First of the 12s - technically a little later than planned, albeit a day early anyway; but at least the gym was empty. Done in 43 minutes. All pull workouts have had sets (same as main w/o) of weighted ab crunches tagged on: 20kg this workout... (Ha, should've been 15kg though) previous weights were 0/5/10kg.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice leisurely workout... 1hr 2 mins - quiet gym - got to squeeze in a couple of extra exercises (seated calf raise and seated calf extension - in addition to calf extensions on the leg press) and topped it off with some cable ab twists and cable side bends.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

In & out in under 42 mins - despite someone dicking about on the curl machine. Curls were about an 8.5 on the RPE @25kg single armed and controlled.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Another short but intense workout - 42min... Leaves loads of time to do the shopping?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Another quick one 37 mins - curls: first set single arm, second set both arms; 30kg was a burner! (9/9.5RPE) Abs 25kg

New feature on Garmin connect - now shows time spent in heart rate zones... I'm practically aerobic :whistling: (including 15mins walk either way to the gym)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Today's OMAD - pizza (just one!) Note I got our lass to cut it into four pieces, I did toy with the idea of cutting it into eight; but didn't think I could manage that many pieces...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Aah, end of the 12s... Great 42min workout. Right elbow ached a bit through the night, felt disjointed - must have been yesterday's preachers - or the bloody great big log I hand sawed at work :huh:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Loving your pics @hmgs !

good luck x


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Mmm, incentive enough to stick to tonight's plan of a little under-feed and lay off the carbs/chocolate/biscuits/cake/nuts/coco-loco etc. (13st 7lbs)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hahaha kill me now - woke up at 85.6kg FFS! So, supped with 5mg yohimbine HCL* (half a cap put in with NAC capsule) & 200mg caffeine. Along with D3 and zinc etc. No carbs in workout drink just EAAs...

*Yohimbine at 10mg does me head in - jittering and all that malarkey.

12s finished and on to the 10s... Typical had a bad night's sleep due to the left scalene aching/playing up, and it still aches now. Still had a good quiet workout - all the better for knowing it was 10s and was able to put on a little more focused effort :thumb for just under an hour and 5mins. Back to single a curls at 25kg, knee raises, abs crunches at 20kg and cable TVA twists at approx. 13kg.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pics don't show much change... If any (not fishing) - but will serve as a reminder to stick to the bloody diet!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

13st6 85.1kg  (first thing)

Another great workout - just under 49mins - of again, really focused training. Got to warm up tris with BW under the bar extensions (ala Lee Priest) and finished the workout with sets of controlled 12db lat raises; nice. Threw in some calf work too 

EAAs only no carbs during w/o, I know it's only 35g...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

85.9kg (place holder - full of tea/water and yesterday's massive lunch)

47mins - quietish gym. Activated lats with single handle pull-ins, crunching down to side in between straight arm pulldown sets. Single arm machine preacher curls at 30kg - nice! Ab crunch at 25kg and BW knee raises to finish.

Just waiting for a dump to update weight...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Pics don't show much change... If any (not fishing) - but will serve as a reminder to stick to the bloody diet!
> 
> View attachment 174189
> 
> ...


 Still sexy though I don't see enough hip movement forward this time  x


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

^_^ Knew this'd happen if I changed my pants more often than every six days... Funnily enough the hip thrust (didn't notice till now) is a result of having had a stiff neck at the time, and not being able to see the screen!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Not gonna log all my meals but they're along the lines of this one... As an aide-memoire when the abs haven't popped!

Plus; a "fistful" of nuts, half a bounty bar, piece of chocolate caramel shortbread, pecan plait, couple of strips of chocolate, oh and an apple  for dem vitarmins.

(Also polished off about 8 or 9 slices of ham that threatened to be going out of date. And some blueberries from the garden)

As *OMAD *(within an hour window)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

43mins in and out. Couple of sets of bottom-up 8KB presses; left shoulder felt like it was subluxing on the incline press - these should help a bit. Nice walk to & from the gym, but a little chilly this morning.

86.1kg - it's official; I'm full of it. Too much uploading, not enough downloading...yet :huh:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice leisurely w/o. Got told off for not putting my plates away... FFS it's a gym, if the assistant Nazis didn't keep stripping all the machines of plates every verse-end, I might be more inclined to do it. They should see the fu**ing mess it's in at 6.30am - no c**t gets pulled on that. Ahm, rant over.

PS #24/7FitnessYork

Anyways, 16kg lats pull ins, bent over rear cable for delts, some protracted cable X-overs, BW knee raises and 30kg crunches were also done along with scheduled exercises.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

You wear ball stranglers and you don't put your weights away?!

Deffo unfollowing this now!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Always out my weights away :thumbup1:

admittedly there's not many to return :whistling:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep - hardcore - don't do no cardio!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Last of the Tens - dropped weight down on incline press to 40kg/arm thought I'd give 50 a miss as shoulder still doesn't feel 100%. Added in a couple of sets of 12db lat raises/squeezes.

Pics (for ref) at 85.2 - await the whoosh...


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Onto the 8s - 33mins short and sweet, even added in 2x20 16kb swings.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

HI mate,

I've seen your max heart rates are usually around 140bpm.

Serious question, how hard do you think you train?


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

mines probably closer to 240 after a set of deads haha


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

JLawson90 said:


> mines probably closer to 240 after a set of deads haha


 Lol, you'd have to be -20 years old for it to be 240bpm, but I get what you're saying.

Do you ever track it?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, you'd have to be -20 years old for it to be 240bpm, but I get what you're saying.
> 
> Do you ever track it?


 My wife's Fitbit recorded something like 220 max during a hiit class. She's reasonably fit but at 48 the measure is clearly wrong.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, you'd have to be -20 years old for it to be 240bpm, but I get what you're saying.
> 
> Do you ever track it?


 I don't mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

JLawson90 said:


> I don't mate


 You should do man. I love all that stuff, proper motivates me.

I got to 181 in my training session today. So next time ill try and get my heart rate 182 bpm lol.

You don't need a fancy watch, you can down load apps that measure it too.

My waking heart rate is 52, athlete zone! :thumb


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

TBH I don't know what to think... Non-stimmed I like to be in the 120ish range, means I'm not "lolly gagging" about. But shove some stims in there and it all goes to pot!?

Look at the graph from boxing last night... Just had me OMAD - 80% of the time I was just bawling at the boxers, with a little bit of frantic bag work thrown in. Oh, and some KB/empty bar work... At the end it was just chewing the fat with the guys.

Musta been the Scooter mix on the ipod?

Anyway, to answer the question - I don't think I train as hard as I could, but do train as hard as life/work allows at 49. I work with people with LD - which is very demanding mentally and physically.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

And yesterday wasn't even on a "full battery" according to Garmin/HRV ? ... And today's not much better


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

hmgs said:


> Look at the graph from boxing last night


 That's pretty intense exercise mate, fair play.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fairly steady away 38min workout - notice the mid workout cool down; two blokes having an impromptu women's institute chat with each other... STFU & Lift FFS (woke up with a head cold so I'm not in the best of moods :lol: ) still gave me the chance to add in some calf work.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

46mins in a practically empty gym - can't determine if the aircon was actually on! Kicked off with 20x RKB swings, seated leg curls, faff about on the laying leg curls, rows were done with dual strap handles - one side at a time; nice change. Wide grip parallel pulldowns, an extra round on the Hammer Strength MTS pulldown (one side at a time), upright row/shrug, preacher curls. Knee raises and weighted curls (30kg) to finish.

Nowt but a coffee, no sugar, and water with 10g EAAs since getting up.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

And relax - gym membership renews for the year: £120 (24/7 with steamroom & sauna) :thumbup1: not that I use them often - sauna knackers me out, and I just don't get on with the steam...

54 min workout, powered by all these drugs (  bloody head cold) no EAAs today.

Added in calf raises (straight & seated) and some light front squats (only 20k on the bar - but hey first time in years!) Finished off with dual pulley low-to-high X-overs (6kg ea.) With pause, followed by cable shoulder press (11kg ea.) All reps as main workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

50mins - surprisingly good workout despite cold moving to chest & coughing all night. "Body battery" (HRV) recovery is low at just under 75% and dropping!

Rows single handle - felt good at 35kg ea. Added in some offset seated Hammer pulldowns at 50kg/arm (one at a time) usual knee raises and 30kg ab crunches. Flu drugs, vit C and EAAs...

Back to 23/1 OMAD after weekend 18/6 IF'ing 

Workout was actually Pull 8!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Noon till four - chilled with our lass 







An hour and 7mins in the gym with a great Push session - added in a round of light front squats (only 20k on the bar - Still trying the groove!) Warmed up for triceps with BW 'bar unders' then onto pushdowns... Finished off with dual pulley low-to-high X-overs (6kg ea.) With pause, followed by cable shoulder press (13kg ea.) All reps as main workout.

Had some 'Rage' blue something pre-workout along with some EAAs during. Rage wasn't blue, and frankly didn't en- rage me; was a free sample anyhoo.

Still baulking me guts out between sets with this cold :huh:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Crazy bastard, taking pre workout at 4pm?! lol


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Honestly didn't feel no different, even with an extra 200mg of caffeine...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rage? Don't do diddly squat, even with an extra 200mg caff tab. Best night's sleep in ages  used rest of it this am with another tab...

Onto the 6s - 45mins of fun, kicked off with 2x20x20kb swings RKC style. ...And finished with ab crunches @20kg.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Considering having had this cold etc., for over a week; Weighing in at 85.8kg ain't too bad. I reckon the holiday SD 2-12/09 and another round of HST, with a cleaner OMAD - might crack it... :rolleye11:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

JLawson90 said:


> mines probably closer to 240 after a set of deads haha


 Mine was about 240 on hack squats, it's about 180 psyching up for the set.

I think that during cardio it's quite reasonable at 120-160.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Little bit of bag work, some battling ropes, walking lunges and band suspended push-ups. And loadsa shouting :rage: 1.5hrs & 675(?)kcals of fun!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice (54m) demanding workout, but seemed to have cruised through it - HR wise anyways  Bit of calves thrown in with some cable Xs & presses to end. All good.

...tail end of the lurgy I guess.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Our lass is working a "long day"so had a nice leisurely, home-alone, 1hr33 workout. Gym was quiet too, so... Started off with 3x20x20kb RKC swings, scap push-ups (off elbows) then onto the workout proper. Single arm X body rows, single arm offset pulldowns - gonna ache off of these! Preacher curls were bi-lateral, with four sets of three "squeeze" reps single arm at 25kg, which were nice  Finished off with knee raises & and crunches at 25kg (and yes, I did put the weights away... In a fashion) then some face pulls with overhead extensions.

Can of Aldi Thunder on the way to gym, with Vit C & 200mg caff. prior - EAAs during. Just under a mile walk there, and back! (Bossing this cardio thing, covert Ninja styly)

World class dump (sorry - flushed before pics) Bwt @ 86kg but I reckon I've taken on approx 1.5 litres of fluids - I'm happy it's more like 85kg (84.9 @ 16:34?) in real terms, which would be about spot on.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Another great workout, 1hr19, had to do shoulder press & Incl before legs but more or less had free run of the equipment from there on. Added some iso holds on leg extensions - a round of front squats felt better for that (only 30k on the bar, but 10 up from last time?) Did BW bar unders and dips for the tris (tonks since I did these!) Overhead cable Tri extensions were tough. Finished off with cables: Xs 6kg, presses 13kg & flyes 8kg.

After watching a JP vid - I tightened up on the rest periods between Myo-reps... Going again on the 4th/5th breath... Bugger simple things eh? 

Half a can of Aldi Thunder on the way to gym, with 2g Vit C & 200mg caff. prior - EAAs before & during. Usual just under a mile walk there, and back; about a total 24-30min hobble.

Still battling the cold & baulking up me guts... But nearly at the end & holiday time - two days to gets abs? :huh: (85.1kg first thing this am)










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

hmgs said:


> But nearly at the end & holiday time - two days to gets abs


 Have a good holiday mate. You've stayed committed this month. More than most manage! You going to pick it back up and carry on when you're back?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

@DRKE cheers bud! Yeah probably run more or less the same regime - but cut out the dirty foods on the OMAD. Think I'll probably Chuck in some proviron & winny just for a boost (at this age!) After the 15s anyhoo...

JP made some good suggestions on a podcast I caught - so might swap out unsupported rows for chest supported ones. Dunno, I'll have a think.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

hmgs said:


> @DRKE cheers bud! Yeah probably run more or less the same regime - but cut out the dirty foods on the OMAD. Think I'll probably Chuck in some proviron & winny just for a boost (at this age!) After the 15s anyhoo...
> 
> JP made some good suggestions on a podcast I caught - so might swap out unsupported rows for chest supported ones. Dunno, I'll have a think.


 Yeah once you're solid on the diet results will only get better. What is your current workout routine mate? See you've been hitting it 6 days a week. You're a lot heavier on the fitness, I struggle too much with fitness. Addicted to weights lol!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Basically as attached pic - reps go down/weight goes up. Alternating Push/pull on a daily basis, with a bit of legs on each day... Keeps me sane if nowt else 

Addicted to weights; guilty as charged!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Unbelievable. 84.7kg on the scales back home from work... Considering what I ate for tea last night: 3egg omelette with cheese & toms, two mahoosive doorstop-like PB + jam Sangers, 'fistful' mixed nuts, Apple, 6 chocolate cake bites and a pecan plait - copious cuppas and none of it came out, as yet! (TMI - I know) Not a mega amount of kcals, roll on today's penultimate workout...

Love my microwave egg cooker :thumbup1:









The graphs got a definite downward slope - come at me clean OMAD! B)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just under 1hr20m and 500 odd kcals. Myo-reps on the fifth breath are hard work - but oh so satisfying 

5x 20x20Kb swings to fire off the hammies, some scap push-ups then onto the workout proper - seated leg curls followed by machine hack squats; just greasing the groove at 50kg. X-body cable rows really hit the spot (warm-up set of 20x 12kg/side) Tried underhand pulldowns and instantly felt them in the elbows, next set was a closer grip... Nah, not happening, third set was slightly supinated 'parallel' row attachment time - spot on. Bonus pulldowns on the Matrix lever machine, seated offset unilateral style at 50kg *s t r e t c h. *Finished off with the abs crunch at 25kg.

2g Vit C pre, with EAAs before and during.

Oh, and a doughnut (well works finished and I'm technically now on holiday!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

And finally the last workout... Split due to picking up our lass from the nail bar 

Part 1 - usual set of calf raises on leg press, iso- holds after extensions. Front squats mixed in with shoulder presses. However left shoulder just wasn't gonna let me incline press 60kg/arm... Swallowed me pride and dropped 'em to 40kg. Nice.









Part 2 - triceps bar unders (BW) and dips, pushdowns & overhead extensions - topped off with cable Xs (8kg ea.) cable presses (16kg ea.) Behind back cable lat side raises (8kg ea.)









Today's stats for the record (new scale/software - slightly different! But a marker nonetheless) with last night's dinner in there somewhere!





Roll on Lanzarote! SD unless they have a nice gym...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Back to it then...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Workout 30... Same as before - cleaner diet. Not upping the weight yet until this neck/shoulder issue has settled itsen.









4lb rise in just over a week - not bad considering the amount of booze that was imbibed. (New scale needs some breaking in - not enough morning data to benchmark it yet!

EAAs b4 & during. 200mg caff. No carbs.

Workout - 3x20x20kb swings warm up, leg curls, straight arm pulldowns, single arm X body rows. Swapped out pulldowns for Hammer Strength MTS pulldowns - done one arm at a time - split the weight; felt light, but this is the 15s... Rope pulley shrugs. Machine preacher curls, again single arm'd - these burned even at 10kg (done slow & purposely!) 10db X body hammer curls - nice. Topped off with hanging knee raises (BW) and kneeling cable crunches (21kg)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Amazing what a week off can feel like, when back at the gym. Usual EAAs. Drove to gym. No extras. 33mins in & done.









No change in weight - OMAD at 1800kcals starts this evening.









1800kcals looks like... Mmm, not my usual feast! (But still a little dirty)









Boxing was less frantic too


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just under 59mins. Usual EAAs & vit C. Slightly out of order; warm-up 3x20x20kb swings, scap push-ups off elbows, Single X body rows, HS MTS single arm pulldowns (25k/side), straight arm pulldowns, swapped out cable shrugs for single arm 45d low pulley rows, single arm machine preacher curls, hanging knee raises, cable crunches (20kg diff machine) then finished with X body 12db hammer curls. All sets/reps as main UNO.

Bloomin cold walk to & from gym today - still it is cardio :whistling: HR wasn't through the roof today, which is good


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Boom! 192kcals on a Costa iced latte... Total kcals for the day approx just over 1600


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Early, quiet workout at 1hr11 long. Morning weight back to pre-holiday level; actually less due to a dump at the gym :whistling: Usual EAAs/vit C 1g and 200mg caff.






workout went as planned, with iso-hold sets on leg extensions, seated calf raises (20kg), cable Xs (8kg ea.) cable presses (16kg ea.) & Behind back cable lat side raises (8kg ea.) Also snook in a round of 10db lat raises/squeezes 









Need to d/l MFP - but there again once my 'standard' meals are sorted, it'll be rinse & repeat ^_^


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Usual EAAs & vit C. warm-up 3x20x20kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldowns, Single X body rows (28kg), Single arm pulldowns (26kg), swapped out cable shrugs for 45d low pulley rows/shrug squeeze, single arm machine preacher curls (20kg, weak arm first), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (21kg diff machine) X body 12db hammer curls. & 9kg cable side bends to finish. All sets/reps as main UNO.









This was a nice surprise first thing 









Hit the dizzy heights of 1g/lb in the protein stakes - after chugging down 125g casein - that was a baulk! Shame I've still got 4kg to get through...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Opening the OMAD window up a bit today as I have a works meal at 1pm - carvery - so thought I'd add in 125g of filler, sorry, casein! Even flav drops couldn't mask the chug... (I can last out till 6 pm tomoz)

Can you spot the difference?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Another workout as planned (55min), with iso-hold sets on leg extensions, behind back cable lat side raises (8kg ea.) again snook in a round of 14db lat raises/squeezes  felt good. Usual EAAs vit C and 400mg caff. Didn't even get a buzz...It was nice to get this though -









Off to the seaside for fish & chips...








Slurp of ice cream, can off monster and home for a cuppa and a pecan plait - should top-out at approx 1800kcal :thumbup1: (did have to finish our lasses fish too)

Scratch that plait - I'm upping the protein - thanks to MFP! Although technically after 19k steps I've an extra thousand kcals...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

On to the 12s... Short n sweet 38min workout. Last of the EAAs & vit C. warm-up 3x20x20kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldowns, Single X body rows (28kg), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (27.5kg), swapped out cable shrugs for 45d low pulley rows/shrug squeeze, single arm machine preacher curls (20kg, weak arm first), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (21kg) X body 12db hammer curls. All sets/reps as main UNO.

Then back home for hugs before work 









Still got some F&C in there -









Aah, tea...

















Epic dump - I've a new found empathy for women who birth naturally, and also the reluctance to do anal...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Workout went semi as-planned, just over 1hr, had to do presses etc., before legs - leg press, extensions, hack squats 50kg (machine) seated calf raises (15kg), cable flyes (13kg/side standing) cable Xs (8kg ea.) cable presses (16kg ea.) & snook in a round of 14db lat raises/squeezes  all 12, +12 and Myo-reps.

Left shoulder 'bone' (acromion?) Felt tender to the touch esp on incl press and against hack pad.

No EAAs just water & 400mg caff - still didn't get a buzz. Nice steady able there and back.








Weight - reckon still some sludge in the bottom of the tank...

Tea was nice, but F/me I need to sort out the protein boost - bloated and nauseous after that casein. Still we love & learn


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

52min workout. 200g caff. Washed down with a coffee. Warm-up 3x20x20kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldowns, Single X body rows (28kg), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (27.5kg), this time swapped out cable shrugs for Motorcycle rows, single arm machine preacher curls (25kg, weak arm first), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (21kg)

All sets/reps as main UNO

Thought I'd give the shoulder a bit of a rest from the below parallel rows (shrugging for want of a better descr.)

Nice brisk walk to/fro the gym.







Weight back on track... Sorta


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Training or stay in bed for cuddles?

Easy decision.

Funerals can bring priorities into focus & what really matters in life.

I'll be back in the gym tomoz.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. 45 Mon before being dropped off at gym - started a little outta sync with leg extensions and iso holds, onto leg press with sets of calf raise in-between. Shoulder press felt good, however felt achy on inclines; seat was on 4... Which I feel lowered the point of focus, helping a bit. Press downs and triceps overhead extensions were followed by standing cable X crossovers (8kg) & cable presses at 16kg ea. 12 min brisk walk home.








Not too disheartened with weight... Looking forward to 13st or under, it's getting there.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Walk to gym, warm-up 3x20x20kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with vbar, warm up 20x12.5kg single X body rows (31kg working sets), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (32.5kg), swapped out cable shrugs for Motorcycle low rows, single arm machine preacher curls first set, 2nd two arms (30kg, weak arm first), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (21kg) X body 14db hammer curls. All sets/reps as main UNO









Kcals in at 1776 - no flapjack with a cuppa for me (>400kcals/piece!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice stroll to the gym in the sun; started with leg extensions and iso holds, onto leg press with sets of calf raises in-between. More focus on the slower negs - or at least aware of them. Shoulder press felt good, interspersed with a chat with an old bloke who said he wished he could keep up with "You young 'uns" - he thought I was early 40s till I corrected him! (Musta had failing eyesight) Incline was busy so did some work on the iso-decline: highish seat, neutral grip, 20x12 then 40x12 (per arm!) followed by the usual Myo-reps (4x3reps with 4 breaths rest between) felt bloody hard! Shoulder just wasn't gonna let me do inclines at 40kg/arm, so 20x12 with 30x12 plus Myo-reps - seat high again around 4 or 5. 2 Sets of dips & Myos - cause we can! Press downs were great but triceps overhead extensions were a right strain. Behind back cable side laterals at 6kg and dB lat raises/push outs at 16kg. to finish with. Leisurely walk home...









Chicken stir fry - and I got my flapjack, hazaar! Bloody casein is still a choker.

























...including two wine gums; 1830kcals on the nose! MFP still has me with 939kcals, from activity, to go/eat!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

On to the 10s... Walk to gym, warm-up 3x20x20kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with vbar, single arm X body rows (28.5kg working sets), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (27.5kg), again swapped out cable shrugs for Motorcycle low rows, single arm machine preacher curls (25kg, weak arm first), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (21kg) X body 12db hammer curls. All sets/reps as main UNO just under 53mins - felt good walking home in the mild drizzle 









Beef Tikka for eight came in at 650kcal/portion. Add in a flapjack and casein with milk & top out at 1664kcals  not a million miles off the macros, either!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Gonna change it up a bit, switching to a 2on, 1off rotating day pattern from today. Push-Pull-Off... Let's see what affect more rest has along with a tighter diet and a stricter workout :whistling:


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pants are disturbing mate ?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

B3NCH1 said:


> Pants are disturbing mate ?


 Well they're all I've got since someone stole my Man-kini off the line... Bastards.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Meh! Five minutes in to an 'off day' and I'm missing the gym already :huh:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Before dinner weigh-in...







Reloaded with;


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Started with leg extensions and iso holds, onto leg press with sets of calf raises in-between. Again focus on the slower negs. Shoulder press felt good too. Iso-decline: highish seat, neutral grip, 40Kg (per arm - solid work) followed by the usual Myo-reps (4x3reps with 4 breaths rest between) still hard! Shoulder just wasn't gonna let me do inclines. Press downs & o/h extensions felt good. 2 Sets of dips & Myos. Knee raises & cable we crunches (21 & 23kg) to finish. Leisurely walk home... In the rain.









After a dump at the gym;







And relax...









After a day's work -









Refill; Chicken Tikka


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pull 16 - 45mins and out. Warm -up 3x20x20kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with ez bar, outta sync Motorcycle low rows, single arm X body rows (31kg working sets), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (30kg), single arm machine preacher curls first set (30kg, weak arm first) then both arms for Myo-reps set, hanging knee raises, cable crunches (21kg) All sets/reps as main UNO.

This was a nice surprise -







Pork loin for tea with a big tatty etc., and casein to round out out:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Meh! Another day off... Home alone and no gym, jeez! Still this was nice to wake up to:







Roll on tomoz - gym day! :thumb

Comparison pics - case of spot the difference... (Aug 22 85.2k/Sept 28 83.1k)

















Jeans/Tees are looser though :lol:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Walk to gym, start off with leg extensions iso-holds, leg extensions, leg press then calf raises. Felt like this order was better. Shoulder machine press, front squat (bar only) x10, decline machine press 10x45kg partials & [email protected]/arm. Seated calf raises @15kg. BW dips, Tri pushdowns, Tri overhead extensions and single arm cable press (16kg) anti-rotation. Knee raises and weighted crunches (20kg) to finish. Walk home in drizzle. 1hr 10mins well spent.







Tonight's tea... Gonna try and swap out casein (upcoming meals) - I think it might be affecting the fast by hanging around!









Weight looking like this after the gym;


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Tea was lush. *All m i n e !*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Meh! It's still in there, somewhere...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pull 14 - 46mins and out. Warm -up 3x20x24kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with V bar, single arm X body rows (35kg), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (35kg), machine preacher curls (35kg), Motorcycle low rows (40kg) hanging knee raises, cable crunches (21kg) All sets/reps as main UNO.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Another pesky "Rest" day...

Guess all I can do is look at this & stick to the diet


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

53mins - start off with leg extension iso-holds, leg extensions then leg press followed by calf raises. I like this order better. Shoulder machine press, decline machine press 40kg/arm, and set of incl presses at 40kg - didn't complete Myo-reps; left shoulder started to ache. Seated calf raises @30kg. Tri pushdowns, Tri overhead extensions. Knee raises and weighted crunches (26kg) to finish.







Bonus "eat what's in the freezer" tea... Mushrooms, black pudding and a cheeky couple of fried eggs in there (1300kcals)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ouch! That's what you get for winning a game of pool... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Didn't even flinch/swear.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

On to the 8s: Pull 12 - 52mins and out. Warm-up 3x20x24kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with EZ bar, single arm X body rows (31kg), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (32.5kg), Motorcycle low rows (40kg),machine preacher curls (35kg), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (21kg) X body palm down hammer curls (12db) All sets/reps as main UNO.



Weight is hovering around this;


Pizza before boxing (high carbs - what do you do  )


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Day of rest... Bit of yoga to start the day.

Dinner be pork loins, tatty & med veg. Yogurt and an almond paleo bar. Bulk of protein will be "serious protein" strawberry flavour, cheap at under £25 for 4kg - we'll see!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

hmgs said:


> Day of rest... Bit of yoga to start the day.
> 
> Dinner be pork loins, tatty & med veg. Yogurt and an almond paleo bar. Bulk of protein will be "serious protein" strawberry flavour, cheap at under £25 for 4kg - we'll see!
> 
> ...


 I've got that. It's not bad


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

rbduk said:


> I've got that. It's not bad


 But at 120g OMAD style the protein farts are, er, terrible to say the least :lol:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Walk to the gym, nice and quiet at 6.20am - gym was deserted  Push 11 workout, 1hr25min - steady away with a couple of extras...

started off with leg extension iso-holds, leg extensions then leg press followed by calf raises. Gonna stick with this order. Shoulder machine press, decline machine press (iso-lateral) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]+Myos. Seated calf raises @30kg. Couple of bar only squats (w/cobra) then +20kg literally years since I've had the confidence in my knees for these! Lat raises/pushouts 10db then Myo set at 12db. Tri pushdowns, Tri overhead extensions. Single arm cable; behind back raise 8kg. BW dips. Knee raises and weighted crunches (26kg) to finish.









Two mile walk home (county that as cardio) Time for some corrective stretching me thinks a la Ergoscue









Even after nearly ten years away from 23yrs of board/CAD work, and countless workouts - that twist is still there!









Chicken Kiev for tea: (1742kcals)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pull 10 - 55mins and out, no added fluff! Warm-up 3x20x24kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with EZ bar, single arm X body rows (31kg), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (32.5kg), Motorcycle low rows (40kg),machine preacher curls (40kg), X body palm down hammer curls (12db), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (26kg) All sets/reps as main UNO.









Double Kiev & tatty, 120g "serious protein", etc. & Allowance for 'Frosty' chocolate cake made by our lass :thumb


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

hmgs said:


> Pull 10 - 55mins and out, no added fluff! Warm-up 3x20x24kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with EZ bar, single arm X body rows (31kg), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (32.5kg), Motorcycle low rows (40kg),machine preacher curls (40kg), X body palm down hammer curls (12db), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (26kg) All sets/reps as main UNO.
> 
> View attachment 176055
> 
> ...


 Looks a great workout but I have no clue what the majority of those exercises are :lol:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

love the stretch on these.

You can guess the rest from these pics...









Pulldowns one at a time









Left arm - right pulley (torso upright; great anti-rotation exercise too)







Done with palms facing floor for more emphasis on the brachialis.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yoga & stretching. Meh! Rest days.















Hahaha. Stuck in the house with the goulash bubbling away in the slow cooker, filling the house with its beefy smelly goodness, for seven hours, waiting for OMAD. Hahaha.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Push 9: 48min - started off with leg extension iso-holds, leg extensions then leg press followed by calf raises. Gonna stick with this order. Shoulder machine press, decline machine press (iso-lateral) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]+Myos. Again shoulder just wasn't in it. Seated calf raises @30kg. Tri pushdowns, Tri overhead extensions - these felt really heavy! Weighted crunches (28kg) to finish. More or less STD workout, steady away - seem more tired with this 2on/1off thing! :confused1: And so to work for a 12hr shift :mellow:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Aaaargh! Motorcycle row cable failure!

Cable snaps here...









...bash back of head here (6ft away)









"Can you fill this accident form in ..." - 'course mate, I'll just finish this set


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pull 8 - 1hr 2mins and out, including paperwork. Warm-up 3x20x24kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with EZ bar, single arm X body rows (35kg), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (35kg), Motorcycle low rows (46.5kg), & a bash on the head, machine preacher curls (45kg), hanging knee raises, cable crunches (28kg)







Woke up to this;






Then post-traumatic incident, treated our lass to lunch and I had a 'bigger breakfast', we know how to live up t'North!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Last of the 8s with a slightly outta sync 47min workout: leg press (150), calf raises (150), isometric leg extension holds, shoulder press (30ea.) Decline press - 2x8x35, then a really tough Myo set at 45kg, with seat high at '5'. Seated calf raises (30), tricep extensions (36.5), tricep overheads (26.5), knee raises and cable curls (28) to end. Car to & from gym, 'cos it wore training, innit :whistling:







Poo in there I reckon...






...must be pizza :huh:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Onto the 6s (2x6, 6+Myos) with pull 6, coming in at 1hr 16min:

Warm-up 5x20x24kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with EZ bar, single arm X body rows (35kg), Single arm HS MTS pulldowns (35kg), Outta sync machine preacher curls (40kg), hammer curls (12x6, 14x6+Myos), motorcycle rows (40), Matrix* single arm offset pulldowns [email protected], [email protected], 5x12 hanging knee raises, 5x12 cable crunches (21kg)

Matrix pulldown - sit to left of seat, pull with right arm & vice-versa (I'll have to measure grip to fulcrum to weight horn & workout the actual loading %) *Edit: it's roughly 2:1 ie you'd have to double the weight to load similar to a normal lat pulldown... There are some fooling themselves out there!*
















Yummy tea - sausage balls & broken noodles (1809kcals total for today)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest day... Meh! Done a stretching session a la Egoscue. Latest pics show the 'love' handles are down a bit 







Today's easy meal - lazy, but then again I am at work noon till 9am tomoz.






Monday sees the count down to 50 next Sunday... Hopefully under 13st :whistling: too!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Push 5: 58min - started off with leg extension iso-holds, leg extensions then leg press followed by calf raises, seated calf raises @30kg. Really like this order. Shoulder machine press, incline press (iso-lateral) Pushed on with just 35kg/arm left shoulder just wasn't in it, and hurt like mad. Machine incline - 20kg; added these to grease the groove. Tri pushdowns (EZ bar), Tri overhead extensions. Single arm cable press 3x12 (16kg), pec-deck 3x12 (75kg), machine lat raise 3x12 (35kg)









Weigh in just prior to OMAD, NB: didn't have whey in last meal, therefore a deficit of around 400kcals yesterday (unplanned!)






Today's total is 1575kcals...


















Rington's ginger snaps, eh!  Our lass is a reight feeder!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pull 4. Warm-up 3x20x24kb swings, seated leg curls, straight arm pulldown with short tri-bar, single arm X body rows (38.5kg), motorcycle rows on same back row machine - separate soft handles 21.5kg/ea. STD pulldowns (75kg), 2 sets biceps curl machine 45kg, then run over to machine preacher curls to do 6+Myo-reps, 3x12 cable crunches @28kg. Really brisk 4mph walk to & from gym; was starting work an hour earlier today! 39mins in gym plus 11min & 10min walks - get in!








Really need to sort dem Bowels out :lol:








Deficit again - 1573kcals... Again unplanned, work eh!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Push 3: 1hr 18min - started off with leg extension iso-holds, leg press, leg extensions followed by calf raises then seated calf raises @30kg. Slight change in this order. Shoulder (iso-lateral) press 30kg, decline press (iso-lateral) 30kg; Would have been stupid to press on with left shoulder. Hi to lo cable flyes 19kg/side. Tri pushdowns (short bar), Tri rope overhead extensions. Cable crunches 3x12 (28kg) Single arm behind back cable raise 3x12 (8kg), cable sidebends 16kg, pec-deck 3x12 (85kg), assisted chin-up (-26kg) - pull; I know, felt really good though!

No bio- data. Left me tracker at home  so didn't even record my steps...

Just rustled up Chicken & Chorizo Jambalaya... Lovely


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nearly into SD: 1hr 6min of workout pull 2... Warm-up 3x20x24kb swings, seated leg curls (90kg), straight arm pulldown with EZ bar (35kg), single arm X body rows (38.5kg), motorcycle rows on same back row machine - separate soft handles 24.5kg/ea. STD pulldowns (75kg), 3x12 assist. Pull-ups (-26kg), 50kg machine preacher curls, X body palms down hammer curls (12kg), knee raises 3x12 & 3x12 cable crunches @28kg.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Last workout, prior to nine days SD; II 1Push. 45mins. Isometric leg extn. Holds, leg extensions, leg press, calf raises, shoulder press. Declines were just not gonna happen - so tried cable flyes, chest level, only 13/ea. But that was enough - 3x12. Tri pushdowns & extensions. Flye machine at 75, then 45 - nope, left shoulder again!

Well earned SD me thinks!






Weight was ok - but did expect it to be a round 13st...












...and finally 70kcals courtesy of a Costa skinny latte


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 9: ahm, pre re-feed day, not my proudest macro endeavour...

Early morning weigh-in








Lunch;








And dinner...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Round three... Starting tomoz. Currently at 13st. 0.3lbs 
Re-run of the previous sessions & tweaks - due to shoulder issues (might even have to lower weights :mellow: ) still OMAD, hitting 1800kcal/180 protein.












I know this Vo2 max is only indicative, but from a '39 fair' (49 fitness age) to '41 good' (39fa) in nine days will do me


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Workouts 30 to 1, rotating two on, one off. Weights have been slightly reduced on account of the bad shoulder and all being well, maybe a slight reduction in kcals - if workouts are ok. Hopefully slow eccentrics on the push exercises, and a pause at full contraction for the pull exercises. Pull downs may be done one arm at a time (half weight) depending on how the ruddy shoulder pans out!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

51mins in & out.13st 0.3lbs


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

42mins with an additional round of machine flyes at 60kg - shoulder held up ok; did second set of declines one arm at a time. Ergoscue stretches done.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

50mins. 200mg caffeine. 13st 0.5lbs. felt great, home to do Egoscue stretches.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

43min. 200mg caff. 5g EAAs. Declines felt really good one side at a time - less stress through the shoulder girdle me thinks  13st 1lb first thing; skewed due to sleeping on a full stomach, innit?!








Feel a bit like Benjamin Button -> with this fitness age thing :whistling:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pull III 26 1hr 8m. Additional round of assisted pull-ups (-26kg) 3x12; really nice squeeze at the top. Machine back extensions 12reps at 55/60/60 to balance out the abs work.









Hahahaha...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Last of the 15s - Push 25, 1hr 8m. EAAs & 400mg caff. Nice steady away workout, extra seated calf raises 3x12 at 30kg. Parallel grip cable press at 18kg, followed by 3x12 face pulls with overhead extensions at a fairly light 6kg - but with really tight contractions  walk back home and Egoscue stretches...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pull III 24 1hr 13m. 10g EAAs & 400mg caffeine. Steady away workout with additional rounds of: cable hammy-RDL deadlifts at only 40kg for the feel:






Assisted pull-ups (-26kg) for that really nice squeeze at the top, pulldowns conventional styly... Set of X-body palms down hammer curls (12dbs) ending with cable side bends with 14kg This 2on/1off seems to be working well regards overall fitness - Vo2max is rocking in at 43 giving a fitness age of, rather optimistically, 29! :lol:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 23 Push - 33min 15g EAAs & 200mg caff. Additional set of seated calf raises at 20kg. In and out, back home for a cuppa!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 22: 1hr 30m 10g EAAs & 200mg caff.

3-4 DB roll-in bridges for hammies.






Motorcycle rows before single arm rows and single arm pulldowns. Assisted pull-ups 12reps/set -33/-33/-26/-26/-26. [email protected] for cable crunches. 3sets of 12 cable twists (arms extended then in close)












Ascent to Vo2 fitness continues; and not one step of running!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 21 - Push: 1hr 11min. EAAs & caff. Extra sets on shoulder press ([email protected]) and same again on decline press, as warm-ups - shoulders felt pretty good! Upped decline press to 20kg working sets. Added in 3x12 _grease the groove_ sets for tris too (10kg under working weight) cable behind back lat raises [email protected] Then threw in some rear cable x-overs ([email protected]) with cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (3x12) to finish  lot of extra volume, but then again tomoz is a rest day.








Just under 13st - but did wake up feeling dehydrated.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 20: 1hr 5min. EAAs no caff as late workout. 3x12 pull throughs at 30kg. Set of ez cable curls at 30kg 12/12+Myos. 3x12 assisted pull-ups at -33, followed by sets at -26. Place was full of foreigners on their mobiles and on the equipment I needed!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 19 - Push: 1hr 8min. EAAs & caff. Extra sets on shoulder press ([email protected]) and same again on decline press, as warm-ups - shoulders felt pretty good! Decline press 20kg working sets. Again added in 3x12 _grease the groove_ sets for tris too (10kg under working weight) Cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (3x12) 3 sets of [email protected] cable oblique twists (arms extended then in close) to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Onto the tens... HST III 18: 48min. EAAs & 400mg caff. Additional sets of assisted pull-ups -19kg with a squeeze! Pulldowns were single arm on matrix lever.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 17 - Push: 1hr 8min. EAAs & 400mg caff. Busy Saturday gym - so slightly out of sync workout. Extra back down 50% sets on everything (10/10+3x3 Myos)

Cable crunches (3x1[email protected]) and knee raises (3x12)

3 sets (10 arms extended, 10+3x3myos) @11kg cable oblique twists, per side, to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 16 - Pull: 1hr 40min. EAAs & 200mg caff. Extra back down 50% sets on everything (10/10+3x3 Myos)

Assisted pull-ups, single arm pulldowns, single arm preachers (15kg) - then bilateral working set at 30kg.

Cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (3x12)

Cable sidebends [email protected]/side.

3 sets (10 arms extended, 10(close in)+3x3 myos) @11kg cable oblique twists, per side, to finish.

Not really feeling that smoked at all :rolleye11: Might be due to a mini-diet break yesterday...

Walk to & from gym, via Tesco's on the way home!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 15 - Push: 44min. 10g EAAs & 200mg caff. Upped dec press to 25kg and made sure to 'scoop' shoulder blade under... Felt good.






Extra back down 50% sets on everything (10/10+3x3 Myos)

Walk to & from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 14 - Pull: 1hr 5min. 10g EAAs & 400mg caff. Extra back down 50% sets on *everything* (10/10+3x3 Myos)

Assisted pull-ups -19/-26, single arm pulldowns on matrix lat lever.

Seated calf (unweighted) till 'Arnie' finished on the preacher!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 13 - Push, last of the tens: 1hr. 15g EAAs & 200mg caff. Extra back down 50% sets on everything (10/10+3x3 Myos) single arm declines - shoulder just about held up... But could "_feel_" it

Cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (3x12)

One set (10 arms extended, 10+3x3myos) @11kg cable oblique twists, per side, to finish.








Weight under 13st - stabilising? :lol:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 12 - Pull and the 8s: 1hr 38min. 10g+10g intra EAAs & 400mg caff. Nice leisurely Sunday morning pace with additional extra back down 50% sets on everything (8/8+3x3 Myos)

Assisted pull-ups -12/-19

Knee raises (5x12) and cable crunches ([email protected])...

One set & 50% back-off (8 arms extended, 8+3x3myos arms in close) @11kg for cable oblique twists, per side, with similar for cable side bends to finish.






Weight's looking good...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 11 - Push: 1hr 3min. No EAAs or caff. Extra back down 50% sets on everything (8/8+3x3 Myos) single arm *inclines* - shoulder held up again (decline was in use)

One set cable oblique twists, per side (2x10 arms extended, 1x10 arms in close +3x3myos) @11kg.

Cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (5x12) slow ecc. to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 10 - Pull and the 8s: 1hr 38min. 15g EAAs & 400mg caff. And three myprotein electrolyte 'plus' tabs. Back down 50%+ sets on everything (8/8+3x3 Myos)

Knee raises (5x12) with controlled extensions and cable crunches ([email protected])...

Cable oblique twists, 11kg & 16kg (8/8+3x3 Myos) couldn't resist a try at a heavier weight - might regret that in the morning!






pre workout weigh in...








New bag of myprotein vanilla whey coming tomoz - that *serious protein *sh1te is going in the bin; must have oxidised or something as it's got a real 'acid' smell about it  And forms pinks clumps akin to, what could only be described as, pig testicles!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 9 - Push: 59min. 15g EAAs & 400mg caff. + 3x myprotein electrolyte 'plus' tabs. Back down 50% sets on everything (8/8+3x3 Myos) single arm inclines.

Cable sidebends at 21&11kg

Cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (5x12) slow ecc. to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 10 - Pull: 1hr 10min. 10g EAAs & 400mg caff., three myprotein electrolyte 'plus' tabs. Back down 50%+ sets on everything (8/8+3x3 Myos)

Assisted pull-ups -19/-26, close neutral grip to hit lats - full contraction/extension. Similar on pulldowns, but soft handles close supinated grip.

Knee raises (5x12) with controlled extensions and cable crunches ([email protected])

200ml semi-skimmed milk with two Scoops of vanilla impact whey, soon after.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 7 - Push: 1hr 11min. No EAAs or caff. 3x electrolyte tabs.Extra back down 50% sets on everything (8/8+3x3 Myos) single arm inclines - shoulder Nearly got blown out at 80kg on flat bench... Till I thought better of it! (Bloody hurt though)

One set cable oblique twists, per side (2x8 arms extended, 1x8 arms in close +3x3myos) @16kg. Then back off set at 8kg.

Cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (3x12) slow ecc. to finish


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 6 - Pull: into the sixes with 1hr 5min. 15g EAAs & 400mg caff., three myprotein electrolyte 'plus' tabs. Back down 50%+ sets on everything (6/6/6+2x3 Myos)

In lieu of motorcycle rows - assisted pull-ups -12/-19, close neutral grip to hit lats - full contraction/extension. Similar on pulldowns, but soft handles close supinated grip.

Knee raises (3x12) with controlled extensions and cable crunches ([email protected])

Finished off with (couldn't resist) cable triceps at 6kg/side (X-leaning and guillotine) and cable twists at 16&8 (both 6/6+3x3)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 5 - Push: 59min. Kept pace up and brisk. No EAAs or caff. But did have 3x electrolyte tabs, And a "Kong strong" energy drink. Extra back down 50% sets on everything (6/6/6+2x3 Myos) Did inclines and swapped out tris for guillotine (12&6kg) and leaning Tri cable X-overs (8&3kg) good pump and very satisfying!

One set cable oblique twists, per side (1x6 arms extended, 1x6 arms in close +2x3myos) @16kg. Then back off set at 8kg.

Cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (3x12) slow ecc. to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest day... Weight's continuing it's downward trajectory 








And this little baby arrived today...






feels great, ahm!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 4 - Pull: 59min. 15g EAAs & 400mg caff., three myprotein electrolyte 'plus' tabs. Back down 50%+ sets on everything (6/6/6+2x3 Myos)

Again in lieu of motorcycle rows - assisted pull-ups -12/-19, close neutral grip to hit lats - full contraction/extension. Similar on pulldowns, but soft handles close supinated grip.

Knee raises (3x12) with controlled extensions and cable crunches ([email protected])

Home and 200ml kefir - delish!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 3 - Push: 1hr 48min. Home alone, empty gym - nice easy pace. 15g EAAs & 400mg caff. & 3x electrolyte tabs, Slightly out of order with presses first, then leg work; added single leg work, halving weight again. Extra back down 50% sets on everything (6/6/6+2x3 Myos) UNO. Did inclines and swapped out overhead tris for guillotine (12&6kg) and leaning Tri cable X-overs (8&3kg) Cable oblique twists, Six sets of 6+6

Cable side bends [email protected], cable crunches ([email protected]) and knee raises (5x12) slow ecc. to finish.

Walk to & from gym ~12min each way.






Back home for a weigh In and 200ml of kefir. Coming together quite nicely... And not one jot of cardio other than NEAT walking






Not bad for 50yo






...of course it's a trend metric :lol:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Aug 22 85.2k/Sept 28 83.1k/Dec 8 80.95k

Getting there...






Side view shows biggest difference -


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST III 2 - Pull: 1hr 15min. 15g EAAs & 400mg caff., three myprotein electrolyte 'plus' tabs. Back down 50%+ sets on everything (6/6/6+2x3 Myos)

Again in lieu of motorcycle rows - assisted pull-ups -5/-12, close neutral grip to hit lats - full contraction/extension. Similar on pulldowns; soft handles close supinated grip.

Knee raises (3x12) with controlled extensions and cable crunches ([email protected]) Added cable oblique twists at 12/6kgs followed by cable sidebends [email protected]

Might have a play with the old ab wheel at home, 3x12 (off knees as a starter!  )


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Aaaargh I'm done for - pulled something down my left side/ribs - bit sensitive breathing & moving... Still it was nice to wake up to this ->






aha! Sussed out the culprit: *ab* *wheel rollouts*. B'stards.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*If I'm still breathing - I'm still lifting!*
HST III 1 - Push final workout: 1hr 3min. 15g EAAs & L-Theanine 250mg with 200mg caff. & 2x electrolyte tabs.

Slightly out of order - with leg presses, shoulder presses* and inclines first, then leg extensions; added single leg work, halving weight again. 
Extra back down 50% sets on everything (6/6/6+2x3 Myos) UNO.
*Two rounds at 20kg due to rib cartledge strain (a la ab roller!)
Swapped out overhead tris for guillotine (12&8kg) and leaning Tri cable X-overs (8&6kg)

Knee raises (3x12) slow ecc. And Cable crunches ([email protected]) to finish.

Walk from gym ~11min.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 9
Might extend this to 14days. We'll see how it goes. Sticking with 1800kcal/day.






Not forgetting... 55mins of


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 8


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 6 pre-works meal out;


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 5 (16.12.19)

Inevitable (garlic bread starters, mahoosive double burger with loadsa bacon and cheese, chips, our lasses left over chicken, sticky toffee pudding, our lasses waffles and brownie leftovers, two pints of Beck's and a Malibu & Coke)






in the gym then...






Purposely didn't hold on - absolute killer :lol: (1000steps)

Little and workout to finish; 5x12 knee raises & cable crunches -> [email protected]

15/22min walk to, and (long way home) from gym x.

Fired-up on L-Theanine 250mg with 200mg caff., 600mg Nac and one electrolytes plus tab. Love the name


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 4 (17.12.19)

1200 steps - felt easier but longer! Same supps as yesterday.








15/26min walk to, and (long way home via Tesco's) from gym - slippery as fook on the roads.






Getting back there... Water and stuff I reckon :rolleye11:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 3 (18.12.19)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 2 (19.12.19)

15/33min walk to, and (long way home via Tesco's) from gym.





















Mmm, pizza, garlic bread and whey protein with an apple for afters...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 1 (20.12.19)







And I'm loving 20min stints on the matrix stepmill, too :lol:








So on Monday (yes my 24/7 gym is closed for a couple of days!);

HST IV workouts - not earth shatteringly different but still working around shoulder & knee issues...

Guillotine tris - cables X'd in front of throat.

Tri overhead X-cable extensions with slight lean away from machine.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 0 (21.12.19: gym closed)






just before OMAD (1740) after a couple of walks


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

SD 0 +1 (22.12.19: gym closed)

Walk with our lass to work






Actually an 0748 weigh in:






Pizza Sunday Yay! - er, _carb-up_ for Monday's HST IV first workout...












kcals look a bit too low, but were actually bolstered by a handful of Quality Street chocs - 89kcal/2 sweets! Eighty-f'kin-nine


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 30 Pull

15 EAAs, 250mg Theanine/200 caff, 2x electrolyte plus and a cheap sports drink.

Aaaargh! They've changed the gym layout - in a word: s**t. Cable machines are now side by side, rather than two facing each other, and they are too close to the walkways and other equipment... And now with the majority of kit you end up looking at the bloody wall!
Workout included cable side twists at 3x12x14kg after five sets of cable crunches 12kg at 15kg... Then onto the new toy in the gym - a sled plus 20kg for 10x11m. Hee hee - I know it's a push! (Around the 57min mark)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 29 Push

15 EAAs, 250mg Theanine/200 caff, 2x electrolyte plus and an extra 200mg caff.
View attachment 178395
New layout ain't helping (main weights are away from leg press etc. Causing people to be longer on em!) Slightly out of order, did inclines with 15kg/side. Then also added in declines at 15kg/side. More sled pushing with [email protected], then 8 'sprints' at 20kg at 11m/run. Abs 3x12 knee raises as per plan - additional couple of sets for cable crunches at 15kg (5x12)






Stepmill level 4


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hahahaha this'll be smashed!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 28 Pull

15 EAAs, 250mg Theanine/200 caff, and 200mg caff. tab, 600mg Nac.

Weight not up too much - mainly carbs & water.








More sled pushing with 10 'sprints' at 20kg per 11m run, tagged on the end of the workout, before; Abs 3x12 knee raises as per plan - again additional couple of sets for cable crunches at 16kg (5x12)
















Just cos it's there...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 27 Push (1hr 10m)

250mg Theanine/200 caff, 2x electrolyte plus and an extra 200mg caff. & Cheap sports drink

Declines added after inclines, seated calf raises, tricep work done at 6kg (prog as 3Kg) cable laterals (3kg) machine side laterals 25kg, knee raises 5x12 various grips, 5x12x16kg cable crunches.

Sled 10 sprints at +20kg (11m)

Walk to & from gym. Priceless.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 26 Pull (42m)

250mg Theanine/200 caff, 2x electrolyte plus and an extra 200mg caff. & cheap sports drink.

Added in shoulder tri-plex 12kb 5reps, 2sets: (after kB swings)



Kettlebell Bottom-Up Press x 5-8 reps


Kettlebell Open-Palm Press x 5-8 reps


Kettlebell Rack-Position Press x 5-8 reps


Perform all three exercises consecutively without any rest in between.

Sled 12 sprints at +20kg (11m)

20min stepmill intervals level 7

Walk to & from gym (long way round)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 25 Push (42m +4m +3m +20m) Nice chivvy along pace.

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps & cheap sports drink. Can't say it _was all-that._

Declines added after inclines, tricep work done at 6kg (prog as 3Kg) cable laterals (3kg), knee raises 5x12 various grips, 5x12x16kg cable crunches.

Sled 10 sprints (11m) With fast turnarounds - no added weight.

Walk to & from gym (via Tesco's)































Not too much damage from the festive period...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest day. 2mile walk...








Lil' bit of:

Big bastard yoga

Total: 09:10 • 21 intervals
Prepare: 5 sec • 1 interval
Work: 08:00 • 10 intervals
Rest: 45 sec • 9 intervals
Cool down: 20 sec • 1 interval

1. Prepare: 5 • Big bastard yoga • 09:10
2. Work: 45 • Prayer squat • 09:05
3. Rest: 5 • Rest • 08:20
4. Work: 45 • Hero pose • 08:15
5. Rest: 5 • Rest • 07:30
6. Work: 45 • Pigeon pose left • 07:25
7. Rest: 5 • Rest • 06:40
8. Work: 45 • Pigeon pose right • 06:35
9. Rest: 5 • Rest • 05:50
10. Work: 45 • Bird dog left • 05:45
11. Rest: 5 • Rest • 05:00
12. Work: 45 • Bird dog right • 04:55
13. Rest: 5 • Rest • 04:10
14. Work: 45 • Upward facing dog • 04:05
15. Rest: 5 • Rest • 03:20
16. Work: 1:00 • Spine twist left • 03:15
17. Rest: 5 • Rest • 02:15
18. Work: 1:00 • Spine twist right • 02:10
19. Rest: 5 • Rest • 01:10
20. Work: 45 • Knee hug • 01:05
21. Cool down: 20 • Cool down • 00:20
Finish • 00:00


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 24 start of the 12s

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 1x Theanine, electrolyte plus & cheap sports drink.

Five sets on crunches. Cable twists.

Couple of walks and home for a yoga/light stretch off/massage.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 23 (41min +15min cardio)

250mg Theanine/200 caff, 2x electrolyte plus and an extra 200mg caff.

Shoulder warm up with 8kb tri-set 3 sets of 5.

Additional declines @15kg/side, dips [email protected] (left shoulder ached!), Tri pushdown 1 set.

Cardio - stepmill fatburn level 3 for 15mins. Yoga stretch off at home.















Just before tea...








Mmm, pizza night!


















churros were a "_treat_" - say no more (except to add I didn't buy 'em)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest






























Damn snacks skewed the macro%


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 22 Pull (1h 13m + 23m +20m)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 1x electrolyte plus and a Cheap energy drink.

Shoulder warm up with 8kb tri-set 3 sets of 6.

Cable trap rows 12x16kg & std set at 26kg. Set hammer curls @ 10db. Knee raises & crunches - 5 sets.







11m pushes - weights as title!












Home for 11 dozen arrows & yoga... Big b'stard styly.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 21 Push (55m & 10m)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 1x 200mg caff & 1x electrolyte plus.

Busy gym so; shoulder press first 20kg/side, which felt really good. Leg press, incl press 20kg/side, decline press 20kg/side, leg extn etc., Tri work with an extra set of leant over pushdowns @21kg for the 'feel'.

Five sets on knee raises & crunches @18kg & Cable side bends @14kg. Cable twists @11kg, with behind back cable raises @6kg.

All sets as per 'scheme'.

Sled 12x11m at +40kg, couple of all-out sprints included!

Long slow cardio, er, walk to Tesco's.



















Pizza Sunday
























Rest day tomoz & a change in macro ratios to 40% carbs, 30% protein (130g min) and 30% fats... _*ish!*_

Bah - just found this bit on MFP


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 20 Pull (50min - no cardio)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps & 2x electrolyte plus... See below

Additional shoulder complex 8kb, upright cable rows 26kg and hammer curls 10db.

No cardio today - stepmill busy, as was sled; besides which I think I need a test from it - back to it tomoz.

Can of Coke zero on the way to work... Might have contributed to a bit of *visual disturbance* around 10am!







First thing this morning






OMAD - plus Costa latte this morning (1666/1750kcal limit)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 19 Push (58min & 14min)

3x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps & 2x electrolyte plus.

Busy gym so; shoulder press first 20kg/side, incl press 20kg/side, decline press 20kg/side, jump over to leg press, followed by calf raises, then Tri work with an extra set of leant over pushdowns @24kg for the 'feel'. Leg extensions etc.

Five sets cable crunches @18kg & Cable side bends @18kg. Cable twists @11kg







Sled x11m [email protected], faster [email protected] and all-out fast continuous 4x+0kg...












Time for tea...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Bah, rest day...

Time for tea -



















Right shoulder & elbow ached a bit from letting loose a hundred or so arrows from dis; :lol:






thumb isn't upto much either!

Woohoo on to the Tens, tomoz!

First coaching session of the year; cranked out 74 pushups in under a minute too... Gotta show the young uns.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 18 Pull (42min)

Additional set of cable shrugs at 28kg. Tens felt really smooth & steady away.

No cardio.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 17 Push (31min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 1x electrolyte plus.

Busy gym - leg ext., Shoulder press, leg press etc, inclines, +declines, triceps stuff + pushdowns (24kg) and outta there!

No walking. No cardio.







Weight first thing...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 16 Pull (54min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps.

Another busy session!

Additional set of cable shrugs at 28kg.

Five sets of knee raises & crunches 21kg & Cable side bends @16kg. Cable twists @11kg - finished off with a round of 10db palms down X body hammer curls.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 15 Push (1hr 17m)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 1x electrolyte plus.

Shoulder warm up tri-set 3 rounds, 7 reps 8kb. Inc & shoulder presses at 25kg, declines at 20kg (/side)

Additional rounds of behind back cable raises (6kg), Tri press downs (24kg), machine laterals [email protected] then a round at 35kg.

Also put in a couple of extra 3x squeezes as and when it felt good! 

No cardio - just a steady walk to & from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest day. (14.01.2020)


















Pitiful macros...






My saviour - the peanut butter and jam sanger:






Roll on training & home cuisine (& WPC80!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 14 Pull (1hr 5m)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps & 200mg caff.

Another busy session! - so once I got on the cable machine it was a case of do all the cable stuff; cos you might never get back on :lol:

Additional set of cable shrugs at 28kg.

Five sets of crunches at 21kg followed by a round of; Cable side bends @16kg. Cable twists @11kg, behind back lat raises 8kg - seated curl machine 17.5lb/side (waiting for preacher) finished off with a round of 12db palms down X body hammer curls. No knee raises - couldn't get on the pull-up bar...







2pm weigh in:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 13 Push (44 min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps & 200mg caff.

Last of the tens: Shoulder warm up tri-set 3 rounds, 7 reps 8kb. Inc & shoulder presses at 25kg/side, declines at 20kg (/side) extra round of pushdowns at 21kg. 5x12 knee raises to finish.

No cardio - just a steady walk to & from gym (home via Tesco's)

























Boxing (1hr33m)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Another rest day... 5k steps in already :lol:






OMAD sorted; plus 15g creatine.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 12 (1hr 16min)

_... And into the 8s_ (left shoulder still giving me gyp. So weights are not stellar  )

Haven't weighed this for decades!








2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps & 200mg caff. 15g creatine monohydrate. Cheap isotonic drink.

Shoulder warm up tri-set 3 rounds, 8 reps 8kb.

Additional round of cable shrugs at 28kg.

Five sets of knee raises with crunches at 24kg (slow ecc.) followed by a round of; Cable side bends @16kg. Cable twists @11kg. Somewhere in there a round of 12db palms down X body hammer curls.

No cardio - just a steady walk to & from gym.







Weight before OMAD. Sub 12st.






Chicken soup, omelette & a shake amongst some other goodies


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Mm, MFP might just be the missing link... 196.9lbs start ->168.9  with some credit to OMAD as an adherence tool.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 11 Push (1hr 10min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps & 200mg caff. & 15g creatine mono.

Slightly out of order with leg extensions then *shoulders, followed by leg press etc., with a round of seated calf raises at 15kg.

*Declines at 25kg (/side)

After legs and tris - extra round of pushdowns at 24kg and behind back cable raises (6kg) 5x12 sets on both cable crunches (28kg) and knee raises to finish. Hahaha cables were pulling me forward on crunches...

No cardio - just a steady walk to & from gym (home via Tesco's)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Meh, rest day (20.01.2020)


















meals... Sausage casserole slow cooked (whey separate!)






in town earlier - and being sociable






Rounded off with a walk at 9pm to get our lasses "steps" up!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 10 (53min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps & 15g EAAs, 15g creatine monohydrate.

Feeler back down sets of 20 on all rounds except kb, pull-ups, abs & bis. Biceps 12db hammer curls, one round, then standing 20db alternating curls - set of 8 followed by 3x3 Myos; bloke camped out on preacher curl machine!

No cardio - just a steady walk to & from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 09 Push (1hr 27min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 15g EAAs & 10g creatine mono.

Slight miscalculated 30kg/side on shoulder press and inclines, decline partials at 30kg (/side) All above Rounds, including legs and calves, finished with 20 reps at 50%.

Tris - extra round of pushdowns at 24kg and behind back cable raises (6kg) 5x12 sets on both cable crunches (24kg) and knee raises. 20x 20kg plate lat pulses/pushouts. Machine laterals - [email protected], one round at 25kg. Rear delt shoulder rotations - [email protected], then a round at 16db.

No cardio - dropped car off for our lass, then just a steady walk from gym.












Couple of extra kcals for the OMAD...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ahm, rest day (23.01.20) with a bit of training/boxing coaching thrown in... (1hr 23min)






Pizza, garlic bread & WPC80...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 08 Pull (56min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 15g EAAs & 10g creatine mono.

Cable rows; round at 28kg. Pull-ups - BW parallel grip, elbows locked at 90deg - drive elbows back. Cable rope curl, single arm round at 8kg. Knee raises and cable crunches 5x12. Seated palms down curls - rounds with 10db (brach's) 25kg side delt pushouts 2x20, machine delt raises a round at 25kg. And home...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 07 Push (53min) last of the 8s

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 600mg Nac & 10g creatine mono.

Not really busy, still outta sync though; Squeeze round of leg extensions at 25kg in lieu of isometric holds (working set at end of workout) leg press with additional round at 50kg >feeler set< Shoulder press 1st set at 30kg, then rest of shoulder rounds done with 15kg/side (shoulder just didn't feel right) round of seated press 14db, horizontal (brach) drag curls 6dbs. Machine flyes at 45kg. Tri work then cable twists at 11kg, cable side bends at 16kg. Final set of face rope pulls with o/head ext at 8kg.

Brisk walk to & from gym.




























Aug 22 85.2k/Jan 25 77.3k (Side view flipped due to lighting)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Liking this guy's approach... Vegan, but hopefully doesn't run out of ideas and go full 'tard.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

... Rest day.

2x Theanine capsules plus 5g creatine.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 06 Pull (~90min) sixes!

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 10g EAAs & 5g creatine mono.

Workout more or less as setout originally with some extras added... (Std round is 6, 6, 6+2x3 Myo reps) Cable rows; round at 28kg. Pull-ups three variations all BW (no assist) - parallel grip, elbows locked at 90deg - drive elbows down towards back, wide grip chest up pull elbows back using rhomboids' range of motion, wide grip pull hands down so body moves up & back at an angle._ Loving these esp having lost some of the chub!_






Cable rope curl, single arm round at 8kg. Cable crunches 3x12. Seated palms down curls - round with 10db (brach's) Parallel supinated close grip drag curls: round at 28kg. Arm/leg raises partials on bench (btm 1/4) 2x12, then situp bench crunches with body lent back at 45deg. again 2x12.

Marathon workout - but the pull-ups really put me in the zone. Oh, extra round of seated leg curls at around 30kg concentrating on the squeezer and ecc.

Walk home via Tesco's :lol:






Reckon creatine has kicked in...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 05 Push (55min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 600mg Nac & 5g creatine mono.

Workout as laid out with additional 20 rep burnouts on shoulder press/incline (no decline sets today) light weight leg extensions with feet pointing outward to hit teardrop! 20kg plate lat pushouts followed by 10db last raises. Extra dual handle supinated pushdowns with rounds of single rope sup/pronated/X-body extensions. Finished off with 3x20 lean back crunches.

Walk to & from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Another ...Rest day.

2x Theanine capsules plus 5g creatine.

Archery, golf range & lunch out


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 04 Pull (52min) (30.01.2020)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 600mg Nac & 5g creatine mono.

Slight mods to programmed workout: (6, 6, 6+ 2x3 Myo reps UNO) seated leg curls to be swapped out for
View attachment 179279
approx 22-32kg used, felt good.

Pull-downs, rows & assisted pull-ups replaced with these three variations of pull-ups
View attachment 179283


Preacher curls out - dB & cable stuff in (12db/8kg/28kg)
View attachment 179281
Round of paused double pull cable rows at 28kg. Abs sorted with three sets of 12, each of: (BW)
View attachment 179291






























Coaching 1hr 30min


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 03 Push (1hr 12min) RH variant

AM - 2x Theanine, 200mg caffeine & 5g. Creatine mono.

Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 79kg. Fixed bar raise and pull-in (20kg)
View attachment 179373
14db two-handed palms up raise.
View attachment 179377
Shoulder press & inclines at 25kg. 10kg 20 reps of: plate bus drivers, plate front raise and plate overhead raise.
View attachment 179375
Leg press and straight leg calves at 120kg. Seated calf raise 3x20 at 20kg.

20 reps each; full lat raises with partials after, followed by 30s iso hold at 45 degrees. 10dbs
View attachment 179379
Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds.
View attachment 179381
Cable chest press; 20 reps at chest height, round at hip height with 11kg/side. Abs - 45d curls 3x20, round of 45d extn bench side crunches, 3x20 partial bench leg/arm raises... And walk home.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 02 Pull (1hr 20min)

2x Nuke Nitro Xplode caps, 600mg Nac & 200mg caffeine. Post WO 5g creatine mono.

Walk to & from gym.









Mods to programmed workout: (6, 6, 6+ 2x3 Myo reps UNO) seated leg curls swapped out for







approx 24-37kg used, felt good.

Pull-downs, rows & assisted pull-ups replaced with these three variations of pull-ups

Preacher curls out - dB & cable stuff in (16db/11kg/28kg)







Round of paused double pull cable rows at 28kg. Abs sorted with three sets of 20, each of: (BW) curls & partial arm/leg raises. Normal round of knee to elbow. Additional 3x12 28kg cable crunches.







Again felt whole workout went really well! Especially liking the pull-ups.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 4 01 Push (1hr 2min) RH variant

AM - 2x nukes, 200mg caffeine & 5g. Creatine mono.








Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 79kg then 20, 12, 10 single leg at 25kg. Leg press and straight leg calves at 120kg. Seated calf raise 3x20 at 15kg (calves still v. tight)

Fixed bar raise and pull-in (20kg) 2x20 reps.







12db two-handed palms up raise (better control) one round.







Shoulder press & inclines at 20kg. 10kg 20+10+10reps of: plate bus drivers, plate front raise and plate overhead raise.

20 reps each; full lat raises with partials after, followed by 30s iso hold at 45 degrees. 10dbsTricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Cable chest press; 20 reps at chest height with 11kg/side, then round at 16kg. Abs - 45d curls 3x20, and 3x20 partial bench leg/arm raises... 20 hack squat, sled only feet close and narrow; gradually 'getting down'.

Dropped of at gym, with brisk walk home after.






Easy pizza Sunday - with an energy drink that just tipped me over the kcals...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Easy pizza didn't happen - got to work and had to take the gang out for a pub lunch... Double burger with chips and salad it is then 






Not too bad - still had my WPC & milk to bump up the protein.

Possibly starting round 5 tomoz, gonna stick with the RH variance - I'm looking the BW stuff after dropping the fluff :lol:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 30 Pull (47min)

2x nukes, 5g EAAs & 5g creatine, cheap sports drink.













Round of long handle full protraction/ retraction standing cable rows for traps at 28kg.

Kept pace up - might have accidentally done an extra 15 reps on second pull-up exercise :lol:

10min walks to and from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 29 Push (35min)

2x nukes, With 5g creatine on return.

Leg ext 39kg. Leg press/calves 100kg, 12db raises, 10plt complex, 8kg triceps... Greasing the groove.
View attachment 179499


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 28 Pull (1hr 10min)

2x nukes, 5g creatine, cheap sports drink.
View attachment 179535
Leg curls 60/50/50lbs. 10db diag. drag curls. Cable rope curl 8kg, para grip row 21kg, Round of long handle full protraction/ retraction standing cable rows for traps at 28kg. Finished workout with round of 45d obliques knee-elbow crunches.

Kept pace up again; pull-ups felt great but left me breathing hard, as did most of the workout!

12min walk to gym, long walk home via Tesco's.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 27 Push (40min)

2x nukes, coffee with 5g creatine.

Leg ext 39kg. Leg press/calves 100kg, 12db raises, 20kg fixed BB raise/row, 10plt complex, 8kg triceps... In and out within 40mins - great!












Lift to gym, brisk walk back. And time for a little archery before work :thumb


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 26 Pull (56min)

1x nuke, 200mg caff., 5g creatine.






Leg curls 60/50/50lbs. 12db diag. drag curls. Cable rope curl 8kg, para grip row 28kg, Round of long handle full protraction/ retraction standing cable rows for traps at 28kg. Finished Abs workout with round of 45d obliques knee-elbow crunches.

Kept the pace up - felt good.

Brisk walk to & from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 25 Push (56min)

2x nukes & Cheap sports drink.

Couple of sets of leg iso holds then leg ext 39kg. Leg press/calves 100kg, round of seated calves at 10kg. 20kg fixed BB raise/row, 12db raises, 10plt complex, shoulder press 20kg, inclined press 15x30kg, followed by 15x20kg+Myos. 8kg triceps... Round of partial leg/arm raises and 45d crunches thing. Walk to gym, lift home via chippy!






12s are a coming...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 24 Pull (1hr 6min)






1x nuke, 200mg caff., 5g creatine.






Leg curls 60/60/60lbs. BW pull-ups. 14db diag. drag curls with burnout set with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. Cable rope curl 8kg, para grip row 28kg; Myos with 31kg, Round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 28kg. Finished Abs workout with round of 45d obliques knee-elbow crunches.

Kept the pace up - felt good, but generally it was a right f**k about as PT was using wrong strap on cables/& f**kers just sat on equipment using mobiles (can call them f**kers; cos when finished on phones - three of them just stud up and left!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 23 Push (1hr 32min)

2x nukes, 200mg caff. & 5g creatine.








Nice lazy pace today... Couple of warm up sets of leg ext then 41kg. Leg press/calves 100kg, round of seated calves at 20kg, round of sled only hack squats. 20kg fixed BB raise/row, 14db raises, 2x30 8db waiter jobbies upright then lent forward. 10/10/15plt complex, no shoulder pressing today other than plate press which felt really good and "_hit the spot_". 11kg on triceps with round of o/h extensions at 23kg. 100 reps of partial leg/arm raises and 3x20 cable crunches at 24kg finished with round of cable side bends at 14kg.

Car to and from gym - storm Ciara, eh?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 22 Pull (1hr 12min)

2x nukes, Can of Coke. 5g creatine on return home.Leg curls - seated first at 45kg as someone has nicked the pin! Found replacement pin so did curl and raise, then toes pointed/back extension with 60/60lbs. Totally smashed BW pullups. 14db diag. drag curls (felt HEAVY) followed by burnout set with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. Cable rope curl 8kg, para grip row 28kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 28kg. Round BW sissy squats. Abs workout plus 45d obliques knee-elbow crunches all BW 3x12.

12min (4mph) walk home.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 21 Push (49min)

2x nukes, coffee & 5g creatine.






Leg ext 35kg supersetted with sissy squats to DB. Leg press/calves 100kg. 20kg fixed BB raise/row, 14db raises. 10/10/15plt complex, no shoulder pressing today other than plate press which felt really good and again "_hit the spot_". 8Kg then 11kg on triceps pro/sup with round of o/h extensions at 23kg. 3x12 reps of partial leg/arm raises and 3x12 cable crunches at 24kg.

Car to and from gym - storm Dennis a coming, eh?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 20 Pull ()Approx 55min

Garmin playing silly buggers...

2x nukes, 5g creatine. Couple of paracetamol for head cold.

Legs 60/60/60lbs. BW pullups. 12db diag. drag curls (back/core felt sore) followed by 30rep burnout set with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. Totally forgot cable rope curls! Para grip row 28kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 28kg. Abs workout plus 45d obliques knee-elbow crunches all BW 3x12. kB swings tagged on end with round of 8kb curls.

Brisk walk too and fro gym.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Going well mate. Heading towards 2 stone lighter now then since you started this log. Good stuff. You have a goal weight in mind or you just keeping it going day by day?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

@DRKE cheers mate! I'd be happy staying at or just under 12st - the top abs are poking through: not bad after trying to get them for the last 38 years :lol:

Falling back in love with the BW stuff... Like I said 2 st less makes all the difference.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 19 Push (1hr 18min)

2x nukes & 5g. Creatine mono.






Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 45kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 25kg. Leg press and straight leg calves at 100kg. Seated calf raises round at 15kg

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (20kg)14db two-handed palms up raise one round.Plate bus drivers, plate front raise and plate overhead raise. 10/10/15kg

Round 12reps full lat raises with partials after, followed by 30s iso hold at 45 degrees. 10dbsTricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Burn set o/h cable presses at 24kg 30reps. Abs - round of cable crunches at 24kg, 3x12 partial bench leg/arm raises, round of 45d partial crunches.

Dropped of at gym, with long brisk walk home after; got piss soaking wet from storm Dennis!














Onto the 10s...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 18 Pull (1hr 29min)

[10, 10+3x3 Myos]

2x nukes, 5g creatine.
View attachment 179843


Legs all 70lbs. BW pullups. 14db diag. drag curls (back/core felt sore) followed by 30 rep burnout set with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 10kg cable rope curls. Para grip row 28kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 28kg. Abs: 3x20 leg/arm raises, 4x12 45d obliques and 3x20 45d partial crunches.

Round of sissy squats - 'cause we can!

Also threw in 20 reps of close/mid/wide grip upper back seated rows at 25kg.

Car to and from gym.

In for some Big Bastard Yoga.

Pizza Sunday & a homemade coconut bun from one of the lads


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 17 Push (71min)

2x nukes. 5g. Creatine mono after.
View attachment 179869
Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 50kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 25kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. Leg press and straight leg calves at 110kg. _Whoa shaky legs!_

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (22.5kg)14db two-handed palms up raise one round.Plate bus drivers, plate front raise and plate overhead raise. 10/15/15kg

Set 10 reps full lat raises with partials after, followed by 30s iso hold at 45 degrees. 12dbs two sets!Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Burn set o/h cable presses at 24->14kg 30reps. Abs - 5x12 partial bench leg/arm raises, 3x20 45d partial crunches. Machine back extensions [email protected]


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 16 Pull (58min)

[10, 10+3x3 Myos]

2x nukes, 5g creatine. Cheap sports drink.






Legs all 70lbs. BW pullups. 14db diag. drag curls followed by 30 rep burnout set with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 10kg cable rope curls. Para grip row 28kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 28kg. Abs: 3x20 leg/arm raises, 3x12 45d obliques and 3x20 45d partial crunches.

Brisk walk to and from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 15 Push (62min)

2x nukes. 200mg caffeine.
View attachment 179925
View attachment 179927
Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 50kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 25kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. Leg press and straight leg calves at 110kg. Round of seated calf raises at 20kg.

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (22.5kg)14db two-handed palms up raise one round.Plate bus drivers, plate front raise and plate overhead raise. 10/15/15kg

Set 10 reps full lat raises with partials after, followed by 30s iso hold at 45 degrees. 12dbs one set.Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Burn set o/h cable presses at 14kg 30reps. Abs - 3x12 cable crunches 24 kg then partial bench leg/arm raises, followed by 3x12 45d oblique crunches.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 14 Pull (53min)

[10, 10+3x3 Myos]

2x nukes & cheap sports drink then 5g creatine after.






Legs all 70lbs. BW pullups. 12db diag. drag curls followed by 30 rep burnout set with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 10kg cable rope curls. Para grip row 28kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 28kg. Abs: 3x12 leg/arm raises and 3x12 45d partial crunches.









Car to and from gym


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 13 Push (43min)

2x nukes. Can of coffee & cheap sports drink.






Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 50kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 25kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. Leg press and straight leg calves at 80kg - worked in with two others hence lower weight.

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (22.5kg)14db two-handed palms up raise one round.Plate bus drivers (let go with btm hand!), plate front raise and plate overhead raise. 10/15/15kg

Set 10 reps full lat raises with partials after, followed by 30s iso hold at 45 degrees. 12dbs one set.Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Burn set o/h cable presses at 14kg 30reps. Abs - Given a test today: might do some floor work laters...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 12 Pull (62min)

[8, 8+3x3 Myos]

2x nukes, 5g creatine.






Legs all 80lbs. BW pullups under strict control! 14db diag. drag curls followed by 30 rep burnout set with 6dbs then 30x8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 11kg cable rope curls. Para grip row 31kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 31kg. Abs: 3x12 leg/arm raises, 3x12 45d obliques and 3x20 45d partial crunches.

500m concept ski & minute or two hanging "swings" to stretch out back/shoulders.

Car to and from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 11 Push (67min)

2x nukes. 200mg caff & Rockstar sports drink.
View attachment 180067
Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 50kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 25kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. Leg press and straight leg calves at 120kg.

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (22.5kg)16db two-handed palms up raise one round.Plate bus drivers (let go with btm hand - very hard!) plate front raise and plate overhead raise. 10/15/15kg

Set 8 reps full lat raises with partials after, followed by 30s iso hold at 45 degrees. 12dbs 2 sets.Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Burn set o/h cable presses at 24kg 30reps.

Abs: 3x12 leg/arm raises and 3x20 24kg cable crunches.

12dbs round of standing back-extensions; really harder than they look!
View attachment 180073


500m concept ski & minute or two hanging "swings" to stretch out back/shoulders.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 10 Pull (93min)

[8, 8, 8+3x3 Myos] extra set 'cos we can...

2x nukes, 200mg caff., 3g beta alanine, 10g EAAs, 5g creatine.
View attachment 180095
Legs all 80lbs - kneeling leg curls done on seated leg curl with 45kg as other machine was busy! BW pullups under strict control! 16db diag. drag curls followed by 2x30 rep burnout sets with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 11kg cable rope curls. Para supinated grip row 31kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 31kg.

16dbs round of standing back-extensions.

Abs: 3x20 leg/arm raises, 3x20 45d obliques and 3x20 45d partial crunches.

500m concept ski & minute or two hanging "swings" to stretch out back/shoulders.

12min walk to & from gym.












Lemon drizzle cake... Today's nemesis!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 9 Push (38min)

2x nukes. 200mg caff & 5g creatine on return.Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 50kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 25kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. No Leg press as people on it...

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (22.5kg)16db two-handed palms up raise one round.Plate bus drivers (let go with btm hand - very hard!) plate front raise and plate overhead raise. 10/15/15kg

Set 8 reps full lat raises with partials after, followed by 30s iso hold at 45 degrees. 12dbs 2 sets. 2x30 reps of 8db waiters.Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Burn set o/h cable presses at 21kg 30reps. Car to and from gym - home for cuddles and an extra 45min in bed.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 8 Pull (81min)

[8, 8, 8+3x3 Myos] extra set 'cos we can...

2x nukes, 200mg caff., 5g creatine - all earlier today.
View attachment 180177


3x12x20kb swings.Legs all 80lbs - kneeling leg curls done on seated leg curl with 45kg. BW pullups under strict control! 16db diag. drag curls followed by 2x30 rep burnout sets with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 11kg cable rope curls. Para supinated grip row 31kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 31kg.

16dbs round of standing back-extensions (bit embarrassing when the bird next to you is stiffleg dead lifting 30s - making you look like a right weak t**t!)
Abs: 3x20 leg/arm raises, 3x20 45d obliques and 3x20 45d partial crunches.

500m concept ski & minute or two hanging "swings" to stretch out back/shoulders.

Car to & from gym.




View attachment 180073

View attachment 180185


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 7 Push (56min)

[8, 8, 8+3x3 Myos]

2x nukes. & 5g creatine.






Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 50kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 25kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. Leg press round at 100kg plus calves.

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (22.5kg)16db two-handed palms up raise one round.Plate bus drivers (let go with btm hand - very hard!) plate front raise and plate overhead raise. 10/15/15kg2x30 reps of 8db waiters.Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Burn set cable presses 30reps upper/lower/full. Finish with machine lat raises one round at 45kg.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 6 Pull (62min)

[6,6+2x3 Myos]

1x nuke, 200mg caff., 5g creatine.

2x12x24kb swings.
View attachment 180229
Legs 85lbs - kneeling leg curls done on seated leg curl with 50kg. BW pullups under strict control. 16db diag. drag curls followed by 2x30 rep burnout sets with 8dbs. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 8kg cable rope curls, left shoulder was aching. Para supinated grip row soft handles 34kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 34kg.

16dbs round of standing back-extensions.
Abs: 3x12 leg/arm raises, 3x12 45d obliques and 3x12 45d partial crunches.

Walk to and from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 5 Push (116min) steady away - empty gym Saturday workout :thumb

[6, 6+2x3 Myos] actually did 3x sets of 6 and 3x3 Myos for fun 

2x nukes. & 5g creatine.
View attachment 180259
Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 52.5kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 27.5kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. Leg press round at 80kg plus calves - right hip a bit tender. Round of seated calf raises at 20kg plus 30x10kg.

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (25kg)16db two-handed palms up raise one round.Plate bus drivers (let go with btm hand - and pause!) plate front raise and plate overhead raise - 10/15/20kg. Shoulder press round at 10kg/side. Inclines round at 15kg/side then round of declines at 20kg/side. Didn't want to push AC joint too much.2x30 reps of 8db waiters.Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and X body holds. Burn set cable presses 30reps upper/lower/full 16kg. Finish with Abs 3x20 (usual 3 ex's), 500m SkiErg and a minute or two hanging stretching (left shoulder felt a little tender though)not an OMAD day - weight slightly skewed -






food kcals just under:












aah, coconut cake... bolstering the kcals


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Bit of a marker/aide memoire:

2019 Aug 22 85.2k/Jan 25 77.3k (Side view flipped due to lighting)

2020 Feb 29 78.9k* - our lass is complaining me skin is too loose and there's nowt to grab onto!






if only abs were _*that*_ easy... :lol:

*Added in creatine to this cycle - holding onto water possibly?

Six days to Lanzarote.






Lighting makes a slight difference! (Same day, top lighting)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 4 Pull (83min)

[6,6+2x3 Myos Minimum!]

2x Theanine, 5g creatine.

3x12x24kb swings.






Legs 85lbs - kneeling leg curls done on seated leg curl with 50kg. BW pullups under strict control. 16db diag. drag curls. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 20kg single arm preachers. Para supinated grip row soft handles 34kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 34kg.

16dbs round of standing back-extensions.
Abs: 3x20 leg/arm raises, 3x20 45d obliques and 3x20 45d partial crunches. 500m SkiErg then a little hang-stretch.

Walk to and from gym.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 3 Push (51min)

[6, 6+2x3 Myos] actually stuck to the prescribed reps!

2x Theanine & can of Coke zero.






Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 52.5kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 27.5kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. Leg press round at 80kg plus calves (20reps) Seated calf raises 20x20kg

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (25kg)16db two-handed palms up raise one round. Slow and deliberate.Plate bus drivers 15kg (let go with btm hand - and pause!) *NO plate front raise*. Plate overhead raise 20kg. 2x30 reps of 8db waiters. Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup and *overhead extensions *at 16kg. Burn set cable presses 30reps upper/lower/full 16kg. Finish with Abs 3x20 - leg/arm raises, 45d partial crunches then *cable crunches* at 24kg


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 2 Pull (39min)

[6,6+2x3 Myos]

1x caffeine 200mg & 1xTheanine, 5g creatine.

3x12x24kb swings. Done last!






Legs 85lbs - kneeling leg curls done on seated leg curl with 52.5kg. BW pullups under strict control. 16db diag. drag curls plus 8db burnout x30. Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 8dbs. 8kg single cable curls. Para supinated grip row soft handles 31kg, round of full protraction/ retraction standing cable rope rows for traps at 31kg.
Abs: 3x12 leg/arm raises, 1x12 45d obliques and 3x12 45d partial crunches.

Walk to and from gym, and again from dropping off car...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 5 RH 1 Push (88min)

[6, 6+2x3 Myos]

2x nukes & can of cheap sports drink. Final workout before holiday 







Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 52.5kg supersetted with sissy squats, then single leg 1x30 at 27.5kg. Burnout set sissy's x30reps. Leg press round at 80kg plus calves (Single leg round - legs a wobbling!) Seated calf raises round x20kg

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (25kg) 18db two-handed palms up raise one round. Slow and deliberate. Plate bus drivers 15kg (let go with btm hand - and pause!) Plate overhead raise 20kg. Two rounds of 10kg lat raises with 30s pause at each end, plus 30 rep burnout with 8dbs. 2x30 reps of 8db waiters. Round of machine press 20kg/side and inclines with Sanger weight. Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup/X-body 11kg and overhead extensions rounds at 16kg. Burn set cable presses 30reps upper/lower/full 14kg. Finish with Abs 3x20 - leg/arm raises, Cable rope twist two rounds at 14kg then cable crunches at 3x20x24kg

Walk to and from gym. Eat up the fridge!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just a little bit of a workout...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

... After 12 hrs traveling back to blighty, couldn't wait to get in the gym...

HST 6 PPL 30 Pull (49min)

1round = 15+4x3 Myo reps

16kb windmills - 6 per side warmups

BW Pull-ups - 1 round of each variation

Standing cable rows (full pro/re-traction) 21kg

10db diag. drag curls

Seated single arm curls

Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 10dbs

11kg single cable curls
Abs: round each of 6db leg/arm raises, cable (12kg) oblique crunches and 45d partial crunches.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

holidays eh? 13st 0.8lbs first thing...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 6 PPL 29 Push (61min)

2x nukes & creatine laced coffee by our lass

1round = 15+4x3 Myo reps

16kb windmills - 6reps per side warmups

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (17.5kg)12db two-handed palms up raise one round. Slow and deliberate.Plate bus drivers 10kg (let go with btm hand - and pause!) NO plate front raise. Plate overhead raise 10kg. 6db Partial side laterals (top portion) followed by cable (5kg) leaning side laterals.

Tricep (1 arm) rope pushdowns 8kg - rounds with pro/sup (mid point, pause, extend) and overhead extensions at 13kg. Round of _'up & back-over'_ bench dip partials... *They burn!*

Abs - round of leg/arm raises, cable (11kg) side bends (burnout set of partials at around 30reps per side for "feel") then 5x12 45d partial crunches.

Walk to and from gym.







Eleven Weeks till Greece (finger's crossed)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 6 PPL 28 Legs 64min (woohoo!)

2x nukes, 200mg caffeine & creatine laced coffee by our lass and cheap energy drink on the way.








1round = 15+4x3 Myo reps (additional burn sets 20reps UNO)

16kb windmills - 6reps per side warmups plus round of 16kb swings

Legs - heads up and then pull up knees 27kg each with 20 rep finishers, seated curls with 35/25, same format for leg extensions 45kg but single leg teardrop burn sets 25kg. Round of BW sissy squats. Leg press and calves at 80kg and 40kg burn sets. Seated calves 20/10. 12db tibia curls.

Abs - 12db leg/arm raises, cable crunches at 24kg, cable oblique crunches 12kg, Saxon side bends with 8dbs.

Walkout on unpowered treadmill for a minute.

Musta been beer, all-you-can-eat and water!._._






_ (Churros FFS) _Much better after a download at the gym...








Pizza & whey Sunday!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 6 PPL 27 Pull (74min)

2x nukes, 200mg caffeine - just coffee as I'm going straight from work...









1round = 15+4x3 Myo reps

16kb windmills - 6 per side warmups

BW Pull-ups - 1 round of each variation. Couple extra reps here and there!

Cable kayak rows 12kg then side oblique crunches.

Standing cable rows (full pro/re-traction) 21kg

Ez bar cable 45s (15/15/15) at 14kg

12db diag. drag curls

Seated single arm curls 12db

Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 10dbs.

Lower back extensions 2x12 DBs

Abs: round of 12db leg/arm raises.

3x15 45d partial crunches and cable (14kg) oblique crunches going for feel. Cable crunches at 21kg.

11kg single cable curls - 'cos ya can.

Car to and from gym.




















I blame it all on this... Homemade rice pudding_ (sweeeeet)_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 6 PPL 26 Push (37min)

2x nukes & can of coffee. Back home 3 scoops protein with 5g creatine, bit of yohimbine and some beta alanine...








1round = 15+4x3 Myo reps

16kb windmills - 6reps per side warmups

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (17.5kg) 12db two-handed palms up raise one round. Slow and deliberate. 25kg/side machine shoulder press, then incline. 15kg/side declines. 8db Partial side laterals (top portion) 10db lat raises followed by 14db Lower partials. Round of _'up & back-over'_ bench dip partials. Tricep (1 arm) rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup (mid point, pause, extend) and overhead extensions.

Home, back to bed for half an hour... And cuddles.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Judging by the shelves in (insert store name here) - the *"cut"* is on!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 6 PPL 25 Legs 66min (didn't start recording till third exercise!)

2x nukes & cuppa cha with 5g creatine, bit of yohimbine and some beta alanine.

1round = 15+4x3 Myo reps

(additional burn sets 30reps UNO)

16kb windmills - 6reps per side warmups plus round of 16kb swings at end of workout.








Legs - heads up and then pull up knees 27kg each. Seated curls with 50/25, same format for leg extensions 50kg but single leg teardrop burn sets 25kg. Round of BW sissy squats and burnouts. Leg press and calves at 80kg. Seated calves 20/10. 12db tibia curls.

Abs - 12db leg/arm raises 3x20, 45d BW partial crunches 3x20. Round of cable side bends at 21kg and a round of cable oblique kayak rows 21kg,






Big tatty and a couple of chops...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 6 PPL 24 Pull (67min)

2x nukes, Laced coffee with 5g creatine, bit of yohimbine and some beta alanine.







1round = 12+4x3 Myo reps

16kb windmills - 8 per side warmups

BW Pull-ups - 1 round of each variation. Couple extra reps here and there!

Standing cable rows (full pro/re-traction) 21kg

14db diag. drag curls plus 30x8dbs burnouts.

Seated single arm curls 14db

Rear delt waiters - 2 sets of 30 with 10dbs.

Single arm sup. rope curls rounds at 11kg. Parallel sup. grip rows at 16kg.

Abs: round of 12db leg/arm raises. Cable crunches at 24kg. 14kg round of cable twists (arms ext/close in & Myos)

14kg facepulls x30 reps followed by round of 8kg with overhead extns.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

HST 6 PPL 23 Push (59min)

2x nukes & coffee with 5g creatine, bit of yohimbine and some beta alanine.
1round = 12+4x3 Myo reps








16kb windmills - 8reps per side warmups

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (20kg) 14db two-handed palms up raise one round. Slow and deliberate. 10kg bus drivers, 15kg o/head presses.
20kg/side machine shoulder press, then incline with a good stretch. 17.5kg/side declines. 8db Partial side laterals (top portion) 12db lat raises followed by 14db Lower partials.
Round of _'up & back-over'_ bench dip partials. Tricep (1 arm) rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup (mid point, pause, extend) and overhead extensions 17kg. 30 reps/side 5kg leaning cable side lats.

Abs 3x20 45d partial crunches, round of Janda sit-ups.

Walk to & from gym.

Come at me Covid-19 (... You ain't getting me _peanuts_!) f**k you have closed me gym though.






mmm, cheesy scones


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest day... (Toast and custard creams for breaky - _still gutted about the gym closures_) Long walk and a tramp up Whitby's Abby steps with fish and chips for lunch.

Weight first thing;


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Garden gym it is then... Best look in the shed/spare room/loft






there's an oly-bar behind the KBs






trapbar 






ooh, pair of 25s in there

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







club-bells


















bands etc. Got an ab roller in the cupboard

Ah, fkit - I'm gonna have a play with this first!






Then it's a little leg workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+4x3 Myos)

3x20 16kb swings.

1x8 16kb/side windmills.

Round of 16kb goblet squats

Round of trap bar lifts @ 40kg

BW sissy squats x20

Jump rope - 8 reps of 35s on/15s rest.

Note to self - remember to stop workout timer...






Found some food! Well, fresh veg, so had a slow cooked beef casserole.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Pull (12s UNO)

Case of sucket & see, what equipment - which exercises!

Abs: 3x 20 knee raises, lying arm/leg raises, oblique crunches.








3x8 16kb windmills

3 rounds of the three pull-up variations with an additional round focusing on biceps supinated and then neutral/hammer. Go on then, here's a picture of my ring (s)








3x20 16kb swings. Playabout TRX styly for upper back/facepulls etc. GTG :lol:

Jump rope - Never got to it... Too much walking!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Push

16kb windmills 8/side

Band laterals round of full & top partials plus front raises. Tricep extensions.

16kb shoulder then floor press.

Abs: leg/arm raises, 45d partials, standing obliques same side leg to same side knee.

Into the garden for round of plate raises 10kg, bus drivers (hand drop pause) also 10kg then 15kg overhead raise followed by tricep extensions.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+4x3 Myos)

Jump rope - 8 reps of 35s on/15s rest - guess I should have started my Garmin...Not recorded!

47mins ->

3mins jump rope

4x20 16kb swings.

3x8 16kb/side windmills.

Round of 16kb goblet squats

Round of trap bar lifts @ 40kg (plus 8 more reps for fun)

BW sissy squats x20

Jump rope - 8 reps of 35s on/15s rest.








BW not looking too bad...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Pull 53mins (12s UNO)

3x8 16kb windmills (these are killing me! :lol: )








3 rounds of the three pull-up variations. 1x30x5kg waiters, round of red band waiters (double strand, then 20 single strand burn set. One final 30x5kg Set of leant over waiters. 5kg continuous tension bicep rows. Round of ring curls neutral/hammer. Round of oblique red band standing crunches (really good contraction!)








3x20 16kb swings.

Abs: 3x 20 knee raises, lying arm/leg raises.


















Protein was a bit on the low side...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Push (38min)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine)








3x 16kb windmills 8/side

Round of 16kb shoulder then floor press.

12kb palms up raises.

Band laterals 20black/20red/20red of btm/top partial/full raises. Tricep extensions - top/btm/full red band

Abs: 2x20 leg/arm raises, 45d partials Janda styly, standing red band obliques.


















Bloody hell - 15 lap run around the garden!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+4x3 Myos)

34mins ->

3mins jump rope

3x20 16kb swings.

2x20x16kb goblet squats

Round of trap bar lifts @ 40kg

BW sissy squats x20

Jump rope - Around 3mins

High pistol squat from seated x12/side

Single leg SLDL x12/side.







9.30pm - 20x12kb, then 3 sets of 8x16kb windmills (untimed)












Lemon drizzle cake - damn you carbs!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Pull 57mins (12s UNO)

Loaded coffee, 2 mile walk, cheap sports drink.

20x12kb windmills (Per side workups)

3 rounds of the three pull-up variations. Round of kneeling black band pull-downs. Red band face pulls (20) Round of oblique red band standing crunches.

2x30x5kg waiters (upright & slight lean), round of red band waiters (double strand, then 20 single strand burn set. 2x30 burn sets of 5kg continuous tension bicep rows. Round of neutral/hammer ring curls.

Abs: 3x20 knee raises, 4x20 sets of frog partial crunches, with a set of Russian twists (with elbow to knee) thrown in for good measure.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Push (44min)

Late afternoon workout...








20x12kb/side then 3x 16kb windmills 8/side

Round of 16kb shoulder then floor press.

Round of 12kb palms up raises.

Band laterals 20black/20red/20red of btm/top partial/full raises. Tricep extensions - top/btm/full red band

Abs: 3x20 leg/arm raises, 45d partials frog style, Russian twists alt knees. Standing red band obliques.








A kinda YOLO diet day...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+4x3 Myos)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine)

44mins ->

3x20 16kb swings.

2x20x16kb goblet squats

BW sissy squats x20

Hip thrust, feet together 2x20

Squat adductors, knees in & out 3x20

High pistol squat from seated 2x12/side

Single leg SLDL x12/side

Calf donkey raises 20/20/20 low/high/full range


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Pull 48mins (12s UNO)

20x12kb windmills (Per side workups)

3 rounds of the three pull-up variations. Round of kneeling black band pull-downs. Red band face pulls (20) Round of oblique red band standing crunches.

2x30x5kg waiters (upright & slight lean), round of red band waiters (double strand, then 20 single strand burn set. Round of neutral/hammer ring curls. 2x30 burn sets of 5kg continuous tension bicep rows.

Abs: 4x20 sets of frog partial crunches, Russian twists (with elbow to knee) and low pike leg raises.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Push (60min)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine) with a cheap energy drink (V ultimate)

20x12kb/side then 3x 16kb windmills 8/side

2 Rounds of 16kb shoulder then round of floor press.

2x12 reps and one round of 12kb palms up raises.

Band laterals 20black/20red/20red of btm/top partial/full raises. Rear delts red x20/side. Tricep extensions - 20x top/btm/full red band.

Abs: 2x20 seated leg raises, 45d partials frog style, Russian twists alt knees. Standing red band obliques 20reps/side, then side bends 20x just enough tension to for off obliques (red band tethered to 16kb)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+4x3 Myos)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine)

3 min jump-rope + 41 mins ->

3x20 16kb swings.

Round of trap bar lifts @ 40kg

High pistol squat from seated 2x12/side

2x20x16kb goblet squats

BW sissy squats x20

Hip thrust, feet together 2x20

Squat adductors, knees in & out 3x20

Single leg SLDL 2x12/side

Calf donkey raises 20/20/20 low/high/full range


















Running & shuttle runs... Result.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Pull 49mins (12s UNO)

20x12kb windmills (Per side workups)

3 rounds of the three pull-up variations.

Round of kneeling black band pull-downs.

Red band face pulls (20)

Round of oblique red band standing crunches.

2x30x5kg waiters (upright & slight lean), round of red band waiters (double strand, then 20 single strand burn set. Round of neutral/hammer ring curls. 2x30 burn sets of 5kg continuous tension bicep rows.

Abs: 4x20 sets of frog partial crunches, Russian twists (with elbow to knee) and low pike leg raises.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Push (84min)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine) with a cheap energy drink ( Red thunder)

20x12kb/side then 3x 16kb windmills 8/side

2 Rounds of 16kb shoulder clean and press. Dynamic - felt good!

3x12 Red band "Low cable flyes" (feet apart, heel of hands together, elbows come in at top) then straight into banded press ups. Red band too short/strong - could only put under one foot!

16kb round of floor press, followed by 20x12kb.

one round of 12kb palms up raises, and 30x5kg.

Unilateral band lateral raises red band from full-low-full range: 11 sets of 12 reps 'stepping' up rope 1-2 inches per set then back down at set six. Should have actually been... Step in after each rep, fail, then back down  next time eh?

Unilateral front delt raise across body, activating chest - then open out & up, to hit front delt 3x12 red band. NB slower next time.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+4x3 Myos)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine)

(~40 mins Garmin flat!)

3 min jump-rope

3x20 16kb swings.

Round of trap bar lifts @ 40kg

High pistol squat from seated 2x12/side

2x20x16kb goblet squats

BW sissy squats x20

Hip thrust, feet together 2x20

Squat adductors, knees in & out 3x20

Single leg SLDL 2x12/side

Calf donkey raises 20/20/20 low/high/full range.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Morning support run around garden






GHST 6 PPL Pull 6+53mins (12s UNO)

Battle rope - alt wave 12 rounds of 20/10 6mins








Main workout:
20x12kb windmills (Per side workups)

Rounds each of the three pull-up variations.

Round of kneeling black band pull-downs.

Red band face pulls (20)

Round of lats red band standing crunches, followed by obliques crunches x20/side.

30x5kg waiters (slight lean), round of red band waiters (double strand, then 20 single strand burn set. Round of neutral/hammer ring curls. 2x30 burn sets of 5kg continuous tension bicep rows.

Abs: 4x20 sets of frog partial crunches, Russian twists (with elbow to knee) and low pike leg raises.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Push (min)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine)

*Workout 1 *(15min before work)

2x 16kb windmills 8/side.

Round of 16kb shoulder clean and press. Dynamic - felt good!

2x20x16kb swings.

3x12 Red band "Low cable flyes" (feet apart, heel of hands together, elbows come in at top) then straight into banded press ups.

*Mid evening: *8x 20/10 battling ropes. 4mins








*Workout 2* (25 min)






16kb round of floor press, followed by 20x12kb.

one round of 12kb palms up raises, and 30x5kg.

Unilateral band lateral raises red band from full-low-full range: one set of 12 reps 'stepping' up rope 1-2 inches per rep then back down.

Unilateral front delt raise across body, activating chest - then open out & up, to hit front delt 3x12 red band. NB slow, go for mind-muscle connection.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+4x3 Myos)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine)

23g wpc80

3 min jump-rope

(68mins )

5x20 16kb swings.

3x12 & 1x round of trap bar lifts @ 40kg

2x20x16kb goblet squats

BW sissy squats 2x20

High pistol squat from seated 2x12/side

Hip thrust, feet together 2x20

Squat adductors, knees in & out 3x20

Single leg SLDL 2x12/side

Calf donkey raises 20/20/20 low/high/full range.








Battling ropes (8mins) self recorded as "running"?!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Pull 52mins (12s UNO)

Loaded coffee and 30g WPC80
20x12kb windmills (Per side workups)

Rounds each of the three pull-up variations.

Round of kneeling black band pull-downs.

Red band face pulls (20)

Round of lats red band standing crunches, followed by obliques crunches x20/side.

30x5kg waiters (slight lean), round of red band waiters; double strand, then 20 single strand burn set. Round of neutral/hammer ring curls. 2x30 burn sets of 5kg continuous tension bicep rows.

Abs: 4x20 sets of frog partial crunches, Russian twists (with elbow to knee) and low pike leg raises.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Push (44min)

Loaded coffee (creatine)

2x 16kb windmills 8/side.

2x12x16kb shoulder clean and press. Dynamic - felt good!

2x20x16kb swings.

3x12 Red band "Low cable flyes" (feet apart, heel of hands together, elbows come in at top) then straight into banded press ups.

one round of 12kb palms up raises, and 30x5kg.

Unilateral band lateral raises red band from full-low-full range: one set of 12 reps 'stepping' up rope 1-2 inches per rep then back down. Then additional pulse set of 20 at top.

Unilateral front delt raise across body, activating chest - then open out & up, to hit front delt 3x12 red band. NB slow, go for mind-muscle connection.

Abs:2x20 - leg/arm raises, 45d partials, obliques same side leg to same side knee.








(Untimed) - Into the garden for round of plate raises 10kg, bus drivers (hand drop pause) also 10kg then 15kg overhead raise followed by tricep extensions.

Work: 12km walking (supporting clients) then home (supported house - massive garden) for 50m sprints & 100m shuttle runs, loads of battling ropes and a mini tug-o-war to end with!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest day. Well it was gonna be until I read this article by Dan John

https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/10000-swing-kettlebell-workout

detailing a 10,000 KB swing series of workout...

Day four:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+4x3 Myos)

Loaded coffee (creatine/yohimbine)

45g wpc80

3 min jump-rope

2x20 20kb swings.

(77Mins)






3x12 & 1 round of trap bar lifts @ 40kg

1x20x16kb goblet squats

BW sissy squats 2x20
5x 10,15,25,50 - 20kb swings (500)

*The Flow: *16kb

Ballistic Row x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

kb Off Set Push Up x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

*END* of 77min workout.

60g wpc80


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL kb swings (22min)

5x 10,15,25,50 - 20kb swings (500)








60g wpc80


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL kb swings (19min)






A 3k run: Then an hour in the garden roping and a slamming!..


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Pull 50mins (12 + 3x3 UNO)

Loaded coffee at breakfast, and 60g WPC80 at lunch; 2.15pm workout...
20x12kb windmills (Per side workups)

Rounds each of the three pull-up variations.

Round of kneeling black band pull-downs.

Red band face pulls (20)

Round of lats red band standing crunches, followed by obliques crunches x20/side.

30x5kg waiters (slight lean), round of red band waiters; double strand, then 20 single strand burn set. Round of neutral/hammer ring curls. 2x30 burn sets of 5kg continuous tension bicep rows.

Abs: 4x20 sets of frog partial crunches, Russian twists (with elbow to knee) and low pike leg raises.






Bit of sun in the garden, then 5x(2x50)x20kb swings 500 total in 17.5mins


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Push (43min)

2x 16kb windmills 8/side.

2x12x16kb shoulder twist and press. Dynamic - felt good!

3x12 Red band "Low cable flyes" (feet apart, heel of hands together, elbows come in at top) then straight into banded press ups.

one round of 12kb palms up raises, and 30x5kg.

Unilateral band lateral raises red band from full-low-full range: one set of 12 reps 'stepping' up rope 1-2 inches per rep then back down. Then additional pulse set of 20 at top.

Unilateral front delt raise across body, activating chest - then open out & up, to hit front delt 3x12 red band. NB slow, go for mind-muscle connection.

Abs:2x20 - leg/arm raises, 45d partials, obliques same side leg to same side knee.






Followed by:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST 6 PPL Legs (12+3x3 Myos)

Loaded coffee (creatine)

30g wpc80

*94mins*

3x100 jump-rope

2x20 20kb swings.

3x12 & 1 round of trap bar lifts @ 40kg

1x20x16kb goblet squats

BW sissy squats 2x20
10x50 - 20kb swings (500)

*The Flow*: 16kb

Ballistic Row x30s, 4 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 4 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 4 Sets Alternating left-right

kb Off Set Push Up x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 4 Sets, Rest 60s
*End of timed workout.*

3x100 jump-rope to finish with .


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee (creatine)

19mins - 5x100 20kb swings

31min walk (3.2km) easy

30g wpc80


















... and 25k steps (all in the line of work ish)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Easy 39mins - 8x50 & 1x100 20kb swings (500) ...in the sun


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

21mins - 5x100 20kb swings













...19k steps later... (at home):

30g wpc80













Mm, pizza Thursday














GHST 6 PPL Pull mins (12 + 3x3 UNO)

Rounds each of the three pull-up variations.

Round of black band pull-downs.

Red band face pulls (20)

Round of lats red band standing crunches, followed by obliques crunches x20/side.

30x5kg waiters (slight lean), round of red band waiters; single strand. Round of neutral/hammer ring curls. 2x30 burn sets of 5kg continuous tension bicep rows.

Abs: 3x20 sets of frog partial crunches, Russian twists (with elbow to knee) and low pike leg raises.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

70mins in the garden sunshine 
Loaded coffee at breakfast and a cheap sports drink near the end of the workout along with water...

*The Flow: *16kb

Ballistic Row x30s, 4 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 4 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 4 Sets Alternating left-right

kb Off Set Push Up x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 4 Sets, Rest 60s
Kb rotational clean x8 Reps/Side, 4 Sets
Kb rotational press x8 Reps/Side, 4 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x8 Reps/Side, 4 Sets








*End of Flow & timed workout.*

3x100 jump rope

60g WPC80

BBQ & a glass or two of wine for tea... round out the day with 500 kb swings


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

5x100 20kb swings (23mins)








*The Flow lite:* 16kb (19mins)

Ballistic Row x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Off Set Push Up x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb rotational clean x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational press x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee & cheap sports drink.
*The Flow lite: *16kb (mins)

Ballistic Row x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Off Set Push Up x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb rotational clean x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational press x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
*End of timed flow*








Short rest then:

5x100 20kb swings (23mins) Garmin recorded as a walk! Meh...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Garden - blazing sunshine! Cheap sports drink... (repeated first two exercises as, again, I failed to start the timer.)

*The Flow lite*: 16kb (39mins)

Ballistic Row x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x5 Reps/Side, 4 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Off Set Push Up x5 Reps/Side, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 4 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x6 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational press x6 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x6 Reps/Side, 4 Sets
*End*






5x100 20kb swings (25min)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

500 20kb swings (3x100, 151 & 49 - 18min)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

5x100 20kb swings (17min)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

5x100 20kb swings (20min)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest day, bit of walking...






1 1/2 bottles of cab sauv, and a coco- loco shot or two...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*The Flow lite+:* 16kb (33mins)

Ballistic Row x30s, 3Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Off Set Push Up x5 Reps/Side, 3 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb rotational clean x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational press x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
*End of timed flow*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee (creatine)

2x125, 150 & 100 20kb swings (12:30mins)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*The Flow XL: *16kb (64mins)

Ballistic Row x30s, 6 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 6 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 6 Sets Alternating left-right

kb Off Set Push Up x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 6 Sets, Rest 60s

Kb rotational clean x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational press x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
*End*






500x20kb swings...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee (creatine)

100, 150, 201 & 49 20kb swings (16:34mins)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee (creatine) & cheap sports drink, 2x 250mg theanine Neural charge workout 12mins: standing jump/plyo press-ups/standing breadth jump/15kg medball slam; all 3-5 Reps
12 rounds of 16kb swings with red band (3 wraps around handle) 30s on/30s off ...in the sunshine 






Last ten sets ie. 10mins (nb set Garmin going next time!)






And some arrows let loose before work!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee (creatine) & Coke Zero, 1x 250mg caff.
62:30min

*Neural charge workout:*

(5 rounds) standing jump/plyo press-ups/standing breadth jump/15kg medball slam; all 3-5 Reps

12 rounds of *16kb swings with red band* (3 wraps around handle) 30s on/30s off.

*The Flow lite:* 16kb

Ballistic Row x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Off Set Push Up x6 Reps/Side, 3 Sets, Rest minimal

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational press x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets








60g WPC80 & and a generous spray of Ralgex on the old shoulder!?
...and end with letting loose some arrows before work?


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice progress good to see you keeping at it during lockdown.


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

Also just noticed you have some sort of bodyfat % scale, do you think they're worth buying? I'm thinking of getting one to track my cutting progress


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

@Paxman85 deffo get a Bluetooth scale - makes life so much easier. I'm in two minds as regards the fat monitor aspect - I've a feeling it's more calculated that accurate. I could be wrong it only really measures the lower part of the body, then probably estimates from that (based on a 'typical' body)

I did fancy a scale with the additional hand measuring sensors (£500!)... but then again this would really not tell you anything more than a look in the mirror would!

see you're still plugging away, to little and often :thumb


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

Cheers for the response , any idea of a brand or even better an amazon link? Looking for something reasonably affordable, not more than 50 quid


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like prices on scales have hiked too! My original 'Zoetouch' aren't available, but this looks a worthwhile replacement...


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

Just ordered it !


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee (creatine) & Coke Zero. 
*5:30min* (d'oh didn't start Garmin till half way through...)

12 rounds of 16kb swings with red band(3 wraps around handle) 30s on/30s off.








*The Flow lite: 16kb* (35min)

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Off Set Push Up x6 Reps/Side, 3 Sets, Rest minimal

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational press x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x8 Reps/Side, 2 Sets


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee (creatine) & 1x 250mg caff.
52min

*Neural charge workout:* (7:15)

(5 rounds) standing jump/plyo press-ups/standing breadth jump/15kg medball slam; all 3-5 Reps








16kb swings with red band(3 wraps around handle) 12 rounds: 30s on/30s off. (Missed timing 1st set!?!) Shoulder high swings.








*The Flow lite: *16kb (32mins) Less reps/more sets - ensures no shortening of range/motion in pickup-put down.

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 2 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x4 Reps/Side, 6 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Off Set Push Up x4 Reps/Side, 4 Sets, Rest minimal

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x4 Reps/Side, 4 Sets
Kb rotational press x4 Reps/Side, 4 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x4 Reps/Side, 4 Sets (inside v. hot!)






Untimed shoulder drop/spine wave






_(sounds like a cocky git!)_

_Edit: they felt bloody amazing though!_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Of course did this as a warmup :whistling: (untimed)






Coke Zero then the full workout... 12kb for initial run through: due to knackered shoulder and fooked knees!






83 mins later->


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Wednesday bookmark...






Coke Zero...

16kb DL/Row/Squat/Press 5x10 Reps. Then 5x 10 flow throughs 
32:30min


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16kb swings with red band(2 wraps around handle & 1 each foot)

11:30 mins - 12 rounds: 30s on/30s off.








*The Flow: *16kb (38:28mins) Less reps/more sets.

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x6 Reps/Side, 4 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Off Set Push Up x4 Reps/Side, 4 Sets, Rest minimal

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x6 Reps/Side, 4 Sets
Kb rotational press x6 Reps/Side, 4 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x6Reps/Side, 4 Sets

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Loaded coffee

16kb red band swings


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

The Flow: 16kb (36mins) Modified

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational press x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x8 Reps/Side, 3Sets









Cool down: Kneeling forearm stretch x10 deep breaths, bow draw to needle arm thread x5, shoulder drop x5, standing spine roll x5


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Coke Zero & 2x 250Mg Theanine w/200mg caff.

16kb RB swings (last 8m/12m)






...in the sun.

Jump rope x300 (our lass is such a distraction! First 12m only)









*The Flow:* 16kb (33mins) Modified X

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational press x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

23min walk followed by 16kb RB swings 30on/30off x12min (Garmin tracker not set off!) ...in the morning sunshine 








Did some walks about with the clients (various mobility issues) too...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*The Flow: *16kb (35:28mins) Modified Lite

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Off Set Push Up x4 Reps/Side, 3 Sets, Rest minimal

Kb Gunslinger x6 Reps/Side, 3 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x4 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational press x4 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x4 Reps/Side, 3 Sets

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s








Grass cut & 5k steps during day. Separate 20kb swings 12x30/30 later on, 7:40pm, before hitting the Cab Suav, Coco Loco & white rum with Coke Zero (gotta keep an eye on kcals!  )


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Quick non-stop16kb workout: (30s each, 12min)

swing/alt.row/swing/a.r/swing/a.r/swing/*rest/*swing/a.r-gunslinger/swing/a.r-g/swing/a.r-g/swing/*rest/*swing/a.r/swing/a.r/swing/a.r/swing/a.r


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Coke Zero & 2x 250Mg Theanine w/200mg caff.
16kb DL/Row/Squat/Press 5x10 rep flow (per side) Fifth set alternating L/R [35min]








Cool down: Kneeling forearm stretch x10 deep breaths, bow draw to needle arm thread x5, shoulder drop x5, kneeling spine wave x5, standing spine roll x5







And another supported walk...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

The Flow: 16kb (25:31mins) Modified Lite

Ballistic Row x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Crush Grip Bridge Press x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb Off Set Push Up x4 Reps/Side, 3 Sets, Rest minimal

Kb Gunslinger x8 Reps/Side, 3 Sets Alternating left-right

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s

Kb rotational clean x4 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational press x4 Reps/Side, 3 Sets
Kb rotational clean - twist press x4 Reps/Side, 3 Sets

Kb Ballistic Row - Gunslinger Flow x30s, 3 Sets, Rest 30s








Cool down: 3k walk then home & Kneeling forearm stretch x10 deep breaths, bow draw to needle arm thread x5, shoulder drop x5, kneeling spine wave x5, standing spine roll x5


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Nothing fantastic - jump rope and a mega short kb run-thru'












...plenty of sun, followed by 3/4 bottle of cab suav


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Super warm garden mini-workouts...






























...bbq & wine, to finish the day off


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16kb, 8cb & 2x4cb mash-up 

30min Garden workout with kettlebells and clubbells. Shoulder felt better after the dynamic swings.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16kb, 8cb & 2x4cb mash-up w/jump rope 3x100 to finish :thumb

72min Sunshine garden workout with kettlebells and clubbells. Again shoulder felt better after the dynamic swings.






Not so much walking today... might get one in after tea.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

GHST PPL Pull 35+20mins (12s UNO)

*Part 1*

3x8 16kb windmills

5k plates... (easy on left shoulder)

20x5kg waiters, followed by 20x5kg set of leant over waiters.

3x12 lent over, bent arm lat raises, arcing back keeping tension in delts.

3x12 Roll-back arcing shrugs

3x12 continuous tension bicep rows.

3x20 16kb swings.
3x12 20kb towel curls neut/hammer.

Abs: 3x20 lying arm/leg raises, frog crunches.

*Part 2*

3 rounds of the three pull-up variations.
20x oblique black band standing crunches/side followed by 20x pull downs/side.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday: late entry - mess about with weights for 10mins. 20k steps (2 brisk walks) throughout day.

GHST PPL Pull 28+6.5mins

*Part 1*

50x20kb swings

Unilateral shoulder press:
20x12kb, 3x12x16kb, 3x8x20kb

Roll-back arcing shrugs: 5plt. x20
3x12x12kb, 3x10x16kb, 3x8x20kb

Leant over, bent arm lat raises, arcing back keeping tension in delts: 2x20x5plts

Single arm rows: 1x12x12kb, 3x10x16kb, 3x8x20kb

*Part 2.*

Towel curls:
1x20x12kb, 3x12x16kb, 2x8x20kb

Continuous tension bicep rows: 2x20x5kg plts
















Ooh, might add in some windmills later...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*09/06/2020*

Short KB workout before work;

20kb 3x8 - unilateral OHP, rows & 16kb 3x8 halo (Left & right) to triceps extn.

*23k steps *& 2hrs 'digging' during day!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Short 'n' sweet

20kb 3x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturday 13.06.20

20kb/8cb garden sesh & (prior to w/out) 7x100 jump rope

55min session - various ex. basically 3 or 4x 8reps


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30 mins: 20kb 3x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/black band pull-aparts(cont. tension)/band curls(various tensions)/kb towel curls/5k plt rear delts






Untimed abs: arm & leg raises/frog sit-ups/slow dead-bugs. Stomach vacuum 1x5 navel pulled to floor & 1x5 navel pulled to diaphragm (palpating abs to keep 'switched on')

Neck & thoracic stretch/layout on foam roller.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16.06.20 Pre-work, fill in blast:

15 mins: 20kb 3x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/black band pull-aparts(cont. tension)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Can of Coke Zero & sun!

Jump rope: 10x100 (26min)








39mins: 20kb 3x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/4x bridge chest press/abs var. 5x20/black band pull-aparts(cont. tension)/kb towel curls/5k plt rear delts 2x20


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

25min walk our lass to work

28mins: 16kb 3x8(slow): unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/ab laying vacs 2x5/black band pull-aparts(cont. tension)/5plt curls 2x20 leant over, cont. tension.






Majority of these steps - in the bloody rain!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

46min walk our lass to work & Tesco, from work another 27min

58mins: 20kb 5x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/abs var ~30s ea./black band pull-aparts(cont. tension)/towel curls
Press, row, curls - 3x6s isometrics (2 handles clipped together) strangely felt good!








20 BW squats somewhere in between, then...

Garden: 47mins (sunny, too!)

jump rope 2x150reps

8CB 30s shoulder stretch, 3x8 - Gamma cast, side cast (hard on left shoulder!), shield, 3x8 & 1x16 milling

jump rope 2x150reps


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

18mins: 16kb 3x12: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/towel curls

Row, curls, neck - 3x6s isometrics








After - 3x12 black band pull-aparts (cont. tension)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Doh! Unrecorded jump rope:4x150

jump rope:3x200 (11mins)








Plus jump rope around 1200 Count and also 8cb/20kb work - throughout the day.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26 min walk

12min: 12kb 2x20 unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/black band pull aparts

curl ISO's








Manual work in the garden this morning, couple of walks - itching like made from horsefly bites! Did make a nice beef curry, which went down really well with the 6 housemates at work...














Dropping carbs to hopefully lose some bloat - 4lbs down after a day


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Black band pull-aparts 3x8

*39mins*: 20kb 4x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/towel curls

Row, curls, neck - 3x6s isometrics







Followed by 12min jump rope: 6x100


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

2.14m [email protected]








More jr - actually just over 4min






Big chunks -> 3:38! & midday sun






final session then cb/kb after lunch...














*34mins*: Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 16kb 4x10: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/towel curls

Door ohp, row, curls, neck - 3x6s isometrics (during w/out)

*End timed workout. *
jump rope: 300 2:27min 32kcal


















EVOO...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

0615








*18mins: *12kb 3x12: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/towel curls








*Untimed; *Black band pull-aparts 3x8.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*3:12mins:* jump rope - 300 total (Primarily to loosen-up left Achilles)







*21:36mins:* 16kb 3x10: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/towel curls


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*41:24mins:* Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 20kb 3x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/towel curls

5plts - 3x8 rear delts, side delts. 20x waiters.

Row, curls, neck, delts - 3x6s isometrics (during w/out)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26min/1.5m walk at 0615

*27mins: *Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 12kb 3x12: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press(Shoulder push thru')/towel curls

5plts - 3x12 rear delts, side delts. 20x waiters.

Neck 3x6s isometrics (during w/out)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*36mins: *Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 16kb 3x10: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press(Shoulder push thru')/towel curls. Each with black band feeler warmup set.

5plts - 3x12 rear delts, side delts. 20x waiters.

Neck 3x6s isometrics


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

24min walk.

*24mins: *Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 20kb 3x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press/towel curls. Each with black band feeler warmup set.

20kb x20 outside swings/side.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*6min* [wake-up] 16kb - 20reps each of: outside (leg) swings, outside to palm (shovel hook) swings & inside single hand swings...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26min walk

Jump rope - various warmup (~1000) 8cb side swings x20 & uppercut to palm x20

*10min* Jump rope: double foot & alt/running on spot








*37min:* Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 12kb 3x12: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press(Shoulder push thru')/towel curls

5plts - 3x12 rear delts, side delts (Plus band finishers)20x waiters.

Neck 3x6s isometrics (during w/out)

16kb - 20reps each of: outside (leg) swings, outside to palm (shovel hook) swings & inside single hand swings...






Not bad going, still time to go... some sofa abs (3rnds!) & chair yoga for the residents!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jump rope: *17min* mix 50s/100s/200s








*41mins:* 16kb 3x10: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press(Shoulder push thru')/towel curls.

5plts - 3x12 rear delts, side delts. 20x waiters.

Black band pull-aparts 3x8.

16kb - 3x10 reps each of: outside (leg) swings, outside to palm (shovel hook) swings & inside single hand swings

abs - leg/arm raises, frog crunches, side laying elbow to opp knee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

2m/31min walk

JR:250 easy


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*16min:* 16kb swings 3x10/side shovel hooks, outside, inside.

Black band pull-aparts 3x8.








Jump rope *19:23m* 7x200+


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jump rope ~1000 jumps incl. new heavier rope (Throughout day)

*45mins:* 16kb Rokit 3x30s 20kb 3x8: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/chest press/towel curls.

16kb swings 3x10/side shovel hooks, outside, inside.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*25min *- JR:250L/250H (cut grass!) 20kb 5x20 Rokit







*16min* - JR:250L/250H & 20kb 5x20 Rockits






2.5hrs sawing and lopping trees... couple of walks too!






These Rockits - kick arse!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*25min* - Two rounds of: 16kb outside swings/shovel hooks to palm/inside swings (2x10/arm)
Rockit then side-to-side rockit (x20) Round worlds x20 each direction.







*6:48min* - Jump rope: 250H/250L (excl. 8cb 2x12 Kneeling casts)








*10min: *20kb Rockits 5x20 & 2x10/inside 1 hand swings


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

24min walk

*5min* - Jump rope: 500 light








*14mins*: Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 12kb 3x12: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press(Shoulder push thru')/towel curls

5plts - 3x12 rear delts/side delts. 20x waiters

16kb one hand swing 2x10 & 20kb 1x20 Rockits


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*42min *walk

*51min: *20kb rockits 4x20 & 1x40

16kb shovel hooks 6x10/side

16kb outside swings 3x20/side

16kb round the worlds 3x20/side

16kb inside swings 3x20/hand








*21min:* jump rope - 1500 light rope








*30mins: *Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 16kb 3x10: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press(Shoulder push thru')/towel curls.

Black band delts 3x12 low/mid/high

5plts - 3x12 rear delts, side delts. 20x waiters.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

45min walk

*53min*

JR:200H(eavy rope)

20kb rockits 4x30

JR:100H

16kb hook to palm 2x20

JR:100H

16kb outside swings 2x20/side

JR:100H

16kb inside swings 2x20/hand

JR:100H

16kb around world 2x20/each direction

JR:200H


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30min walk x4

*31min: *Black band pull-aparts 3x8 slow & deliberate.

20kb rockits x20

20kb press 3x8

20kb rockits x20
20kb row 3x8

20kb rockits x20

20kb shrug 3x20

20kb rockits x20

20kb bridge press 3x20

20kb rockits x20

20kb towel curls 3x20

20kb rockits x20 *End*









*Untimed:* 16kb 3x12 shovel hook to palm, outside swings/side, inside swings/hand & round the worlds/side. Short rest periods.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*28min *walk

*16min: *12kb 3x12: unilateral - press/lat row/trap row/bridge chest press(Shoulder push thru')/towel curls

Black band pull-aparts 3x12, then lat raises 1x12 low/mid/high








*13min:* 20kg rockits 3x40 & JR:500L


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

How is your progress going?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for asking. Stalled at the moment - worked all through the epidemic, which with LD adults can be very tiring mentally, especially when mine and our lasses rotas don't align. Bit cheesed off with results as cardio (walking) mileage is up, but the diet hasn't been stuck to rigidly as alcohol intake has risen. Hopefully back on track with the gym reopening & I can "compartmentalise" life again  
Minds you, just put the house on market so the stress ain't relenting...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jump rope: 30min mix footwork


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

hmgs said:


> Thanks for asking. Stalled at the moment - worked all through the epidemic, which with LD adults can be very tiring mentally, especially when mine and our lasses rotas don't align. Bit cheesed off with results as cardio (walking) mileage is up, but the diet hasn't been stuck to rigidly as alcohol intake has risen. Hopefully back on track with the gym reopening & I can "compartmentalise" life again
> Minds you, just put the house on market so the stress ain't relenting...


 I know what you mean, hats off for keeping at it though. I went cold turkey just before lockdown and had been hit and miss with the gym anyway so lost practically everything I'd built, I did take the opportunity to drop BF as low as I could stomach mind.

im hoping muscle memory will have it all back in a few weeks though haha!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*25min* walk. Left achilles was a bit tight so ran a bit, only 40-50metres, which funnily enough was just about right to loosen it!

*JR*: 3min (just under 400L) & 3min 400L - nice progression on heart bpm.








*22mins: *Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 16kb 3x10: unilateral - press/lat row(bird-dog style)/trap row/bridge chest press(1 leg raised)/towel curls.

Black band delts 3x12 one set each - low/mid/high (with wide stance upright rows in-between 3x12)

5plts - 3x12 rear delts, side delts. 20x waiters.

Kept pace up and rest minimal.








Start again: 176lbs/27%bf


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*88mins: *2x30 half arsed air squat partials (tight left achilles, sore right knee & aching abs with copious gas)

4x30 20kb rockits

Black band pull-aparts 3x8. 20kb 4x8: unilateral - press/lat row(bird-dog style)/trap row/bridge chest press(same side leg raised)/towel curls.

Black band delts (bent elbow, hand lower than elbow) 3x(12/12/12) - low/mid/high
Upright rows to chest level: 20kb+band 2 strands/20kb/band 2 strands/band 1 strand only - 3 run throughs of 12reps each

5 plts - 3x12 rear delts, side delts. 20x waiters.

Long workout due to lengthy rest periods.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Garmin - why can't you keep data local then just sync when needed/available? Arseholes!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Back in the gym! *

*84mins:*

3x20x24kb rockits.
All 3x12 uno: Legs 80/60/60lbs.BW pull-ups. Rows & pulldowns twin handles 35kg. 16db diag. drag curls followed. 11kg cable rope curls. Para supinated grip row 31kg. 11kg abs twists.

14dbs round of standing back-extensions
Abs: 3x20 leg/arm raises.

16kb single arm swings, then shovel hooks

Dead hang - 3x20ish secs

Bloody left shoulder still hurts!

Car to & from gym.

Just picked up new key for boxing club - fu**ing ace!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26.07.2020

*81min*

All 3x12 uno.

24kb rockits warm ups.

Leg extensions, toes pointing out - focus on teardrop 50kg supersetted with sissy squats. Leg press and straight leg calves at 120kg. Seated calf raise at 20kg

Shoulder press 40kg per side, chest 30kg per side. Machine lat raise 45kg.

Fixed bar raise and pull-in round (22.5kg)
Tricep rope pushdowns 11kg - rounds with pro/sup then X overhead.

Rockits 32kb followed by 16kb shovel hooks to finish.

8hrs later & the aches have started!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Walk to & from gym

*66mins:*
3x12 uno:
32kb rockits, Legs 80/60/seated 60lbs. BW 3 pos. pull-ups. Rows & pulldowns twin handles (elbows together at stretch) 35kg. 11kg cable rope curls (3 positions). Twin handle pro/retracted row 31kg. 11kg Rope abs twists. 14dbs round of standing back-extensions.

Hammies are crippling!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30min walk to & from gym

*56min:*

8/32 15/24 30/16kb rockits

3x20x35kg Leg extensions

4x6x160(partials) 30x60kg Leg press

50+30 x10kg Seated calf raise

50+30 x 60kg straight leg calves

8/50 15/30kg Shoulder press per side,
2x30/25kg Machine lat raise

2x20/17.5 kg Fixed bar raise and pull-in round

4x6/40 2x12/20kg chest per side.

12/13kg 3xTricep rope pushdowns & 2x o/h extensions

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. (Garmin still under ransom!)

Nice workout/change of pace especially as whole body felt wrecked...

JR: 250L at home

Got to work - manual stuff in the garden, followed by a 5mile walk!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Walk to/from gym

*73min:*
8/32 15/24 30/16kb rockits

2x14/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + pump set 30/30kg

BW 3pos pull-ups 2/fail each pos

6-8/42 & 12-15/30kg twin handle seated rows*

6-8/47 & 12-15/33 30pump/19kg twin handle pulldowns*
*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction.

2x12/16db standing back extn

6-8/38 & 12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

2x21s/13kg cable curls

3x21s/13kg, 13kg then 11kg rope abs twists (Forgot to change pin!)

3/fail lean back partial ab crunches








JR: 300L back at home.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*18+27min* walk to & from gym

*98min:*

8/32 15/24 30/20kb rockits

3x20x35kg Leg extensions

4x6x160(partials) 30x60kg Leg press

35+20 x 60kg straight leg calves

35+20 x15kg Seated calf raise

8/50 15/30kg Machine shoulder press per side,
2x30/25kg Machine lat raise

2x20/17.5 kg Fixed bar raise and pull-in round

4x6/40 2x12/20kg chest per side.
2x12/20kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze

12/13kg 3xTricep rope pushdowns & 2x o/h extensions

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish.






Steady away workout - no real aches or pains; just a little niggle in left shoulder, more trap if anything.







still the same numbers, but feeling a bit less jiggly :tongue:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

44min walk first thing 0620...

Walk to/from gym

*106min:*
(3x 8/32 15/24) 30/20kb rockits

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos)

6-8/47 & 12-15/33 30pump/19kg twin handle pulldowns*

6-8/42 & 12-15/30kg twin handle seated rows*

*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction.

6-8/38 & 12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

2x21s/13kg cable curls

3x21s/11kg rope abs twists

2x20/21kg oblique push down/anti-extn

2x12/18db standing back extn

2x15/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + pump set 30/30kg

3/fail lean back partial ab crunches Janda style.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*17+15min* walk to/from gym

*73min:*

8/32 15/24 30/20kb rockits

3x20x35kg Leg extensions (couple extra as chatting to mate!)

4x6x160(partials) 30x60kg Leg press - right knee/ham v.weak on 6s

35+20 x 60kg straight leg calves

35+20 x15kg Seated calf raise

2x8/50 15/30kg Machine shoulder press per side (extra set as felt good stretch)
2x30/25kg Machine lat raise

2x20/17.5 kg Fixed bar raise and pull-in round

4x6/40 2x12/20kg chest per side.
2x12/20kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze

12/13kg 3xTricep rope pushdowns (2sets done as 12s (top/btm/full) & 2x o/h extensions (think: stretch - push)

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*25min* walk to/from gym (ran home a bit - me dinner was on!)

*70min:*
(3x 8/32 15/24) 30/20kb rockits

2x15/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 30/30kg

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos) Slowly getting the 'full' control back at the top of them.

2x6-8/47 & 12-15/33 30pump/19kg twin handle pulldowns*

2x6-8/42 & 2x12-15/30kg twin handle seated rows*

*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction.

2x6-8/38 & 12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

3x21s/13kg cable curls. Bit of a strain, feeling good though.

2x20/21kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) These ache from the get-go, however very little soreness the day after.

2x21s/11kg rope abs twists

2x12/18db standing back extn. Takes time to channel these into the back rather than hams/shoulders-upper traps.








Home workout: 3/fail lean back partial ab crunches... didn't happen, but our lass did 'stand' on my aching shoulder (as I lay on the floor - she ain't an acrobat) & that seems to have sorted it out somewhat! :thumb


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rest day. :death:

Walks with work... only 10k steps in the end!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Push 10

*13+17min* walk to/from gym

*100min: *Busy as & idiots hogging equipment playing on t'mobiles.

(2x 8/32 15/24) 30/20kb rockits

2x12/16kb shovel hooks

4x6/40 2x12/20kg chest per side

2x8/50 15/30kg Machine shoulder press per side
2x30/30kg Machine lat raise

3x20x35kg Leg extensions

2x20/20kg Fixed bar raise and pull-in round

4x6x160(partials) 30x60kg Leg press (couple extra reps & various foot pos.)

35+20 x 60kg straight leg calves

35+20 x15kg Seated calf raise
Mess about with 5kg seated single legged 3 positions x8 each

3x12/20kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze

12s/13kg 3xTricep rope pushdowns (top/btm/full) & 2x o/h extensions (think: stretch - push)

3x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side)

3x20/38kg kneeling rope crunches

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*67min* walk out at 0615

*15+14min *walk to/from gym

Pull 11

*104min:*
(3x 8/32 15/24) 30/20kb rockits

2x15/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 30/30kg

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos)

2x6-8/38 & 2x12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

2x6-8/47 & 12-15/33 30pump/19kg twin handle pulldowns*

2x6-8/42, 12-15/30 & 30pump/21kg twin handle seated rows*

*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction.

3x21s/13kg cable curls. Bit of a strain, feeling good though.

2x20/21kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side)

3x12/18db standing back extn.

3x20 6kg Abs leg & arm raise
3x20 Janda partial crunches

2x21s/11kg rope abs twists

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful, again.







Boxing coaching and some jump rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*29min* walk

*Push 12*

*56min: *(quick one as 11.5 hr work day)

8/32 15/20 30/16kb rockits

6-8/60 & 20x35kg Leg extensions

2/20 x20kg (+3x8 BW var foot pos) Seated calf raise

4x6x120(partials) 30x60kg Leg press

2/20 x 60kg straight leg calves

4x6/40 2x12/20kg chest per side.
2x12/20kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze

 8/50 15/30kg Machine shoulder press per side,
2x8/50 & 20/25kg Machine lat raise

2x 8/25 20/20kg Fixed bar raise and pull-in round

12/13kg 3xTricep rope pushdowns (36s) & 2x o/h extensions

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

25+12min walk to/fro gym

*Pull 13*

*95min:*
3x8/32 15/24 30/20kb rockits

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos)

2x6-8/47 & 12-15/33 30pump/21.5kg twin handle pulldowns*

3x6-8/42, 12-15/30 & 30pump/21kg twin handle seated rows*

*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction

2x6-8/38 & 2x12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

3x21s/13kg cable curls. Bit of a strain, feeling good though.

2x20/21kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side)

2x15/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 30/30kg

3x12/18db standing back extn.

3x20 8db Abs leg & arm raise
3x20 Janda partial crunches

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*30min *walk to gym

*Push 14*

*83min:*

30/20 15/24 8/32kb rockits

3x8/60 & 2x15/45kg Leg extensions

15/(47 sled only) 2x6/40kg Hack squat machine

4x6/120(deeper to stops) 30x60kg Leg press. Knees felt good, for once!

2/20 x 60kg straight leg calves

2/20 x20kg (+3x8 BW var foot pos) Seated calf raise

6/70(partials!) 2x12/45kg Machine shoulder press per side,

3x6/25 & 20/10kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze - felt good on chest.

4x8/30 20/15kg chest per side.

2x8/25 12/22.5kg Fixed bar raise and pull-in round

12/13kg 3xTricep rope pushdowns (36s) & 2x o/h extensions

2x8/50 & 20/25kg Machine lat raise. *End timed session.*








2x12/16kb shovel hooks, at home, to finish.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*14+16min* walk to/fro gym
*Pull 15*

*96min:*
30/20 15/24 3x8/32kb rockits

2x6-8/60 & 15/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 20/30kg

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos) ran through posns as giant set.

2x6-8/38 & 2x12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

2x6-8/49.5 & 12-15/35.5 30pump/24kg twin handle pulldowns*

3x6-8/42, 12-15/30 & 30pump/25kg twin handle seated rows* Good stretch on pump set, sat a little more upright.

*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction

3x21s/13kg cable curls. Slowed each rep down a little.

2x20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) again slowed down a bit.

3x12/18db standing back extn.

3x20 8db Abs leg & arm raise
3x20 Janda partial crunches

*end gym session *








2x12/16kb shovel hooks at home.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300L JR. Car to/from gym

*Push 16*

*92min:* (arranging mortgage at same time!)

30/20 3x8/32kb rockits

3x6/65 & 2x12/50kg Leg extensions

15/(47 sled only) 3x8/40kg Hack squat machine (hard but good)

4x6/120(deeper to stops) 30x60kg Leg press. Knees felt good, again!

20/60kg straight leg calves

20/20kg (+3x8 BW var foot pos) Seated calf raise

2x6/60 2x12/45kg Mach sh press/side. 
2x8/50 & 20/25kg Mach lat raise.

3x6/25 & 20/10kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze - felt good on chest.

4x8/18db seated Arnie press (Surprised at how easy these felt)

No chest press today

12/13kg 3xTricep rope p/downs (36s) & 2x o/h extns (bit rushed)

3x12/55kg Seated triceps mach (Controlled ecc.)

Sweated like a munter!

*End timed session.*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

15 & 16min walk to/fro gym
*Pull 17*

*89min:*
30/20 15/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x6-8/42, 12-15/30 & 30pump/25kg twin handle seated rows* Good stretch on pump set, again sat a little more upright.

2x6-8/49.5 & 12-15/35.5 30pump/24kg twin handle pulldowns*

*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos) ran through posns as giant set.

3x6-8/38 & 2x12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

3x21s/13kg cable curls. Slowed each rep down a little.

2x20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) again slowed down a bit.

2x21s/11kg abs cable twists

3x6-8/60 & 15/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 20/30kg

2x12/70kg Machine back extn. controlled ecc.

sweating like mad...

*end gym session*






Scarborough for walks... (incl. fish, chips & ice cream!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*13+19min* walk to/from gym

*Push 18*

*91min:*

30/20 3x8/32kb rockits

2x8/65 & 20/50kg Leg extensions

15/(47 sled only) 3x6/45kg Hack squat machine (hard but good)

4x6/120(deeper to stops) 12/80kg Leg press.

12/80kg straight leg calves

2x8/30 & 20/20kg Seated calf raise

2x6/60 2x12/45kg Mach sh press/side. 
2x6/55 & 2x12/30kg Mach lat raise.

4x8/18db & 6/20db seated Arnie press

3x6/25 & 20/10kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze - No chest press today

3x12/55kg Seated triceps mach (Controlled ecc. with pause)

12/13kg 3xTricep rope p/downs (36s) & 2x o/h extns

*End timed session.*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*15+16min *walk to/fro gym
*Pull 19*

*86min:*
30/20 15/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x6-8/60 & 15/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 20/30kg

3x6-8/49.5 &12-15/35.5 30pump/24kg twin handle pulldowns*

3x6-8/38 & 2x12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

3x6-8/42, 12-15/30 & 30pump/25kg twin handle seated rows* Good stretch on pump set, again sat a little more upright.

*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction

No pull-ups this session (rest)

3x21s/13kg cable curls. Slowed each rep down a little.

2x20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) again slowed down a bit.

2x21s/11 & 13kg abs cable twists

8/40 & 20/25kg mach preachers

2x12/70kg Machine back extn. controlled ecc.

*end gym session*






walk by the Ouse, cheeky pint of cider & chips to share... don't mind if I do!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*18+12min* walk to/from gym

*Push 20*

*87min:*

30/24 3x8/32kb rockits

2x8/65 & 20/50kg Leg extensions

15/(47 sled only) 3x7/45kg plus 12/sled only Hack squat machine (hard but good)

*No leg press or calf raises today.*

2x6/60 2x12/45kg Mach sh press/side. 
2x6/55 & 2x12/30kg Mach lat raise.

4x8/20db seated Arnie press

3x6/25 & 20/10kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze - *No chest press today*

3x12/55kg Seated triceps mach (Controlled ecc. with pause)

12/13kg 3xTricep rope p/downs (36s) & 2x o/h extns. 2x12/6 X-extns

*End timed session.*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*17min* walk from gym
*Pull 21*

*82min:*
30/20 15/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x6-8/60 & 15/45 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 30/30kg

3x6-8/42, 12-15/30 & 30pump/25kg twin handle seated rows* Good stretch on pump set, again sat a little more upright.

3x6-8/49.5 &12-15/35.5 30pump/24kg twin handle pulldowns*

3x6-8/38 & 2x12-15/28 20pump/21kg twin handle pro/retracted upright row

*elbows/forearms touching at extension to retracted elbows at full contraction

No pull-ups this session (rest)

3x21s/13kg cable curls. Slowed each rep down a little.

2x20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) again slowed down a bit.

2x21s/13kg abs cable twists

3x8/40 & 20/25kg mach preachers (good!)

2x12/70kg Machine back extn. controlled ecc.

*end gym session *


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*16+14min* walk to/from gym

Push 22 - weights upped a little bit and the odd rep/set added.

*73min:*

30/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x6/67.5 & 20/52.5kg Leg extensions

15/(47 sled only) 3x8/45kg plus 12/sled only Hack squat machine (hard but really good)

*No leg press or calf raises today.*

3x6/60 2x12/45kg Mach sh press/side (setup felt better)
3x6/55 & 2x12/30kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

4x6/22db seated Arnie press (Good rest between)

3x7/25 & 20/10kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze - *No chest press today*

3x12/55kg Seated triceps mach (smash down, pause, controlled ecc.)

3x12/8kg tricep X-extns over back/shoulders

3x12/8kg tricep X-extns guillotine style to neck (11kg just wasn't happening)

*Ninja gym cleaning skills coming along nicely...
End timed session*








Jump rope - couple of sessions in garden say 250-350ish jumps. 
15k+ steps.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*13+16min* walk to/fro gym

*Pull 23*

*99min:*

30/20 15/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x8/62.5 & 15/47.5 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 30/30kg

3x8/49.5 &12-15/35.5 30pump/24kg close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

3x8/42, 12-15/30 & 30pump/25kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

3x8/25, 2x15/17.5 locked elbow partial pullover (difficult to find groove)

3x6/45 & 2x12/35kg mch preachers

1x21s/16kg cable curls. Attack! Pause. Slow ecc.

4x8/38 & 2x15/28 20 pump/23kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

2x20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) again slowed down.

2x21s/13kg abs cable twists

2x12/70kg Mch back extn. controlled ecc.

2x12/16kb shovel hooks/side

*end gym session*

*Home for cool filtered water, two scoops of whey & a raw egg shake - Delicious!*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*47min walk at 0620*

*26min* walk to/from gym

*Push 24*

*90min:*

30/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x6/67.5 & 20/52.5kg Leg extensions

15/(47 sled only) 3x8/47.5kg plus 20/sled only Hack squat machine - was 12 but felt good so upped to 20!

No leg press or calf raises today.

3x6/60 2x12/45kg Mach sh press/side
3x6/55 & 2x12/30kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

4x6/22db seated Arnie press (Sat on fly mach - no benches!)

3x7/25, 15/15 & 20/10kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze - No chest press today

30/40kg Seated triceps mach (smash down, pause, controlled ecc.)

2x12/BW bench dips back-over, ooh they burn (waiting for cables)

3x6/11kg tricep X-extns over back/shoulders

3x6/8kg tricep X-extns guillotine style to neck

20/21kg Tri push downs (extra fill-in pump set)
*End timed session*








JR: 250L After tea.

15400 steps; boxing tonight


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*11min* walk from gym

*Pull 25*

*68min:*

30/20 15/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x8/62.5 & 15/47.5 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 30/30kg

3x8/49.5 &12-15/35.5 30pump/24kg close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

3x8/42, 12-15/30 & 30pump/25kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

4x8/38, 15/28 & 20 pump/23kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

3x8/25, 2x15/17.5 locked elbow partial pullover (Better groove, still not perfect)

3x6/45 & 2x12/35kg mch preachers

1x21s/16kg cable curls. Attack! Pause. Slow ecc.

2x20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) again slowed down.

3x20/23kg rope crunches

2x12/16kb shovel hooks/side

*end gym session*






Snapped me new handles on pulldowns -*Grrrrrrr!*

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







Home for water, whey & an egg...






Yummy!

11hr workday & 13.8k steps


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*12+16min* walk to/from gym

*Push 26*

*82min:*

30/24 3x8/32kb rockits

4x6/67.5 & 20/52.5kg Leg extensions

15/(47 sled only) 3x8/47.5kg plus 20/sled only Hack squat machine - Knee circle warmups worked a treat!

No leg press or calf raises today.

3x6/60 2x12/45kg Mach sh press/side
3x6/55 & 2x12/30kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

4x6/22db seated Arnie press (good rests)

3x7/25, 15/15 & 20/10kg decline chest per side. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze - No chest press today

3x6/85kg Seated triceps mach (steady away)

12/BW bench dips back-over (waiting for cables)

3x6/11kg tricep X-extns over back/shoulders

3x6/8kg tricep X-extns guillotine style to neck

20/26kg Tri push downs (extra fill-in pump set)
*End timed session*






9k steps.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*13+24min* walk to & from gym (met our lass walking to work - extra steps!)

Head down and power through - work today!

*Pull 27*

*48min:*

20/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x6/65 & 12/50 Seated leg curls slow negs + rhythmic pump set 20/35kg

3x6/52 &12/38 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

3x6/49, 12/35+ & 20pump/25+kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

3x6/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

3x6/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders.

3x6/27.5 & 12/20 locked elbow lying partial pullover - still not grooved these yet.

3x7/45 & 15/35kg mch preachers

20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
20/23kg cable side-bends/side

2x12/28kg rope crunches

*end timed gym session*

12/45kg pec deck - lower pec focus - bum off seat, squeeze & extend handles ->* BURN!*

2x12/16kb shovel hooks/side at home


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Car* to/from gym

*Push 28*

*72min:*

30/24 3x8/32kb rockits

4x7/67.5 & 20/52.5kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled only) 3x8/47.5kg plus 20/sled only Hack squat machine - Knee circle warmups worked a treat again!

3x6/60 & 12/45kg Mach sh press/side
6/60 & 12/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

4x6/22db seated Arnie press (good rests)

3x6/60, 15/50 & 20/35kg decline chest using pec-deck. Backside off seat. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze, extend then row back in (No chest press today)

20/26kg Tri push downs

3x6/11kg tricep X-extns over back/shoulders

3x6/8kg tricep X-extns guillotine style to neck

3x8/12db Urlacher

2x12/BW bench dips back-over

Kneeling 12x20kg plt side rolls - awkward as!
View attachment 188483

*End timed session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Car* to & from gym

*Pull 29*

*77min:*

20/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x7/65 & 14/50 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 20/35kg

3x7/52 &14/38 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

3x7/49, 15/35 & 20pump/25kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

3x6/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

3x6/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders.

3x7/45 & 15/35kg mch preachers; addl 20x20kg

3x6/27.5 & 12/20 locked elbow lying partial pullover - *still not grooved these yet.*

3x20/BW Janda sit-ups

20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
20/23kg cable side-bends/side

3x12/28kg rope crunches

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Why can't Life Fitness just use nice, rounded numbers?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10+14 walk to/from gym

Push 30

*89min:*

30/24 3x8/32kb rockits

2x kneeling (foam roller) roll outs - harder than they sound.

4x7/67.5 & 20/52.5kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled only) 3x8/47.5kg plus *24*/sled only Hack squat machine - Knee circle warmups worked a treat so added a couple of reps to the last set!

3x6/60 & 12/45kg Mach sh press/side
6/60 & 12/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

4x6/22db seated Arnie press (good rests)

3x8/12db Urlacher

4x6/60 (plus another 3x6/60 seated) 15/50 & 20/35kg decline chest using pec-deck. Backside off seat. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze, extend then row back in (No chest press today)

20/26kg Vbar tri push downs

3x6/11kg tricep X-extns over back/shoulders

3x6/8kg tricep X-extns guillotine style to neck

2x12/BW bench dips back-over
2x12/single 12db palms up front raise, leant fwd on bench
*End timed session*

Kneeling 12x20kg plt side rolls - awkward as! *- didn't happen* 
74min Boxing coaching - 60 push-ups in 35s, 4x3 skin the cat to L-sit (for a laugh) and 11k total steps for the day.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

18+30 walk to & from gym

*Pull 31*

*115min:*

20/24 4x8/32kb rockits

4x8/65 & 15/50 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 20/37.5kg

4x8/52 &15/38 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

4x8/49, 15/35 & 20pump/25kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

4x7/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

4x7/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders.

3x8/45 & 15/35kg mch preachers; addl 20x20kg nice easy pump

3x6/27.5 & 12/20 locked elbow lying partial pullover - Bit better feel with head on bench.

3x20/BW Janda sit-ups - last set was v. hard!

2x20/23kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
2x20/23kg cable side-bends/side

3x20/28kg rope crunches

*end timed gym session*


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

That Aspalls you drunk (further up the page) is rather strong. 5.5% I think. Went out with the Mrs and sister in law and started drinking it thinking it was 4 ish%. Ended up rather pissed.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*15+12walk *to/from gym

*Push 32*

*102min:*

30/24 4x8/32kb rockits

4x8/67.5 & 20/52.5kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled only) 4x8/47.5kg *added set as knees felt ok *plus 24/sled only Hack squat machine - Knee circle warmups worked a treat so added a couple of reps to the last set again!

3x7/60 & 12/45kg Mach sh press/side
2x7/60 & 12/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower) didn't connect with working sets

4x6/60 (plus another 3x6/60 seated) 15/50 & 20/35kg decline chest using pec-deck. Backside off seat. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze, extend then row back in (bit of pain in left front delt)

4x6/22db seated Arnie press (good rests) felt heavy getting up though

3x8/12db Urlacher - might go down to 8dbs for 'feel'

2x12/BW bench dips back-over - bloody hard after shoulder work

2x12/single 12db palms up front raise, leant fwd on bench

3x6/11kg tricep X-extns over back/shoulders

3x6/8kg tricep X-extns guillotine style to neck

20/26kg Vbar tri push downs

2x kneeling (foam roller) roll outs - harder than they sound.
*End timed session*






Rounded day out with cumulative 16k steps at work...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*57+18min *walk to & from gym

*Pull 33*

*75min:*

20/24 3x8/32kb rockits

3x6/62.5 & 12/52.5 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 15/40kg

3x6/54 &12/40 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

3x6/56, 12/42 & 15 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

3x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

2x6/13kg X cable low row to upright squat thing - good stretch & squeeze! (Kabuki strength style)

2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side

3x20/28kg rope crunches (Carriage low dose more of a pull-in)

3x8/45 & 15/35kg mch preachers; addl 20/20kg nice easy pump

3x8/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders. First set felt hard in left shoulder, but eased off on next two.

(*Not today! *3x6/27.5 & 12/20 locked elbow lying partial pullover)

3x20/BW Janda sit-ups - last set was v. hard, in fact bloody hard!

*end timed gym session*







12k steps, gardening & a cheeky 3/4 bottle of cab-sauv.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*15+12 walk* to/from gym

*Push 34*

*64min:*

20/24 4x8/32kb rockits

3x6/70 & 15/55kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled only) 3x6/50kg plus 20+6/sled only Hack squat machine

3x8/60 & 15/45kg Mach sh press/side
2x8/60 & 15/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

4x7/60 (plus another 3x7/60 seated) 15/50 & 20/35kg decline chest using pec-deck. Backside off seat. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze, extend then row back in

4x7/22db seated Arnie press (good rests - felt heavy)

20/26kg twin soft handles tri push downs

3x12/13kg overhead tri extns - light pump sets

(*Not done *- 2x kneeling (foam roller) roll outs)
*End timed session*






13hr work day with a wee bit of walking...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*12+14min* walk to & from gym

First couple of scoops of collagen protein, in water, one pre/one post workout & a scoop in tea before bed.

*Pull 35*

*58min:*

20/24 4x8/32kb rockits

3x7/62.5 & 15/52.5 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 20/40kg

3x7/54 &12/40 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

3x7/56, 12/42 & 15 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

4x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

3x6/13kg X cable low row to upright squat thing - good stretch & squeeze! (Kabuki strength style)

2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side

3x20/28kg rope crunches (Carriage low down more of a pull-in)

4x8/45 & 15/35kg mch preachers

3x8/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders

*end timed gym session*

(Not today! 3x6/27.5 & 12/20 locked elbow lying partial pullover. 3x20/BW Janda sit-ups)






12.5k steps...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*16+26min *walk to/from gym

Second day taking scoop of collagen protein for the joints - must admit leg exercises felt "easier" - we'll see!

*Push 36*

*108min:*

20/24 4x8/32kb rockits

3x7/70 & 15/55kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled only) 3x6/50kg plus 20+8/sled only Hack squat machine. Bigger 'clusters' of contiguous reps, hard but fun.

4x6/60 & 15/45kg Mach sh press/side
4x6/60 & 15/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

4x7/60 (plus another 4x6/60 seated) 15/50 & 20/35kg decline chest using pec-deck. Backside off seat. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze, extend then row back in. Pulling in left shoulder so more deliberate movement reqd.

4x8/22db seated Arnie press (good rests - felt heavy)

20/26kg twin soft handles tri push downs

3x12/13kg overhead tri extns - light pump sets

3x20/BW Janda sit-ups

8x kneeling (foam roller) roll outs

4x4/16kb one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance)
*End timed session*








Post workout bait - Mmm, scrambly eggs on multi-seed toast. Homemade mango chutney or chilli garlic atop? Why choose - I'll have both ? Delicious!






Rounding out the day with boxing coaching (90min) and total 14k steps (Cranked out 60 push-ups in under 30s, too)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*16+15min* walk to & from gym

*Pull 37*

3x4/16kb one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance)

*59min:*

20/24 3x8/32kb rockits (Hips don't lie!)

3x7/62.5 & 15/52.5 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 20/40kg

3x7/54 &12/40 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

3x7/56, 12/42 & 15 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats. Really good stretch today, however getting difficult to keep feet anchored due to weight)

4x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side

3x20/28kg rope crunches (Carriage low down more of a pull-in)

8/10db & 2x8/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders. Busy at benches!

4x8/45 & 15/35kg mch preachers

*end timed gym session*






Plus 20k steps...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*171min*/7m walkout this morning (to new home via gym & back!)

*16min* walk from gym

*Push 38*

*95min:*

20/24 4x8/32kb rockits

3x7/70 & 15/55kg Leg extns

4x6/60 & 15/45kg Mach sh press/side
5x6/60 & 15/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower) Really monstered the last three sets!

3x30 - didn't check! 15/(47 sled only) 3+2x6/50kg plus 20/5 Hack squat machine. Bigger 'clusters' of contiguous reps.

4x7/60 (plus another 4x7/60 seated) 15/50 & 20/35kg decline chest using pec-deck. Backside off seat. Parallel grip, stretch & squeeze, extend then row back in. Pulling in left shoulder so more deliberate movement reqd.

4x8/22db seated Arnie press (good rests - felt heavy)

3x20/BW Janda sit-ups

2x12/28kg twin soft handles tri push downs

4x8/16kg overhead tri extns - set 4 - 8 reps plus failed half rep

*End timed session*






_8x kneeling (foam roller) roll outs
4x4/16kb one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance)_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

07/09/2020

*21+25min* walk to & from gym

*Pull 39*

3x4/12kb one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance)

*97min:*

Good rest periods - day off & raining - nothing else to do!

4x8/24 4x8/32kb rockits

20/16kb single arm swings

4x8/62.5 & 15/52.5 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 20/40kg

3x8/56 (+6 Reps), 12/42 & 15 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

4x8/54 &12/40 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

4x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side

3x20/28kg rope crunches (Carriage low down more of a pull-in)

2x8/10db & 3x6/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders.

4x8/45 (+3 Controlled ecc. reps) & 15/35kg mch preachers

*end timed gym session*






32min walk rounds out the day at 10k steps, not bad for a day off work.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*9min* walk from gym (dropped car off)

*Push 40* (mod for shorter workout)

*65min:*

20/32kb rockits

4x8/22db seated Arnie press

3x8/70 & 15/55kg Leg extns

(*Not today!* 4x6/60 & 15/45kg Mach sh press/side)

5x6/60 & 15/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

15/(47 sled only) 5x6/50kg plus 20/10 Hack squat machine (knee circle warmups)

4x7/60 (plus another 4x7/60 seated) 15/50 & 20/35kg decline chest using pec-deck. Sweating!

2x12/28kg twin soft handles tri push downs

4x8/16kg overhead tri extns

3x10/11kg face pulls & 3x10/6kg lat raise pull-apart; thumbs back

3x12/11kg hi to low cable cross-overs; good contraction in chest, varying dist. out from uprights

*End timed session*








(Not done 3x20/BW Janda sit-ups)

17k steps


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Car* to & from gym (evening workout)

*Pull 41*

*79min: (gym very busy)*

2x4/12kb (per side) one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance)
4x8/32kb rockits. 
3x6/65 & 12/55 Seated leg curls ocontrolled negs + rhythmic pump set 15/45kg.
4x6/56, 15/42 & 18 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats. 
3x6/56.5 &12/42.5 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up. 
4x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row. 
2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side.

3x20/28kg rope crunches (Carriage low down more of a pull-in)
12/11, 12/16 &12/21kg palms up parallel grip curl

2x8/10db & 3x7/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders

8/8, 8/10 & 8/12db 'touch n roll' curls

4x8/45 mach preachers.

8/12db 'touch n roll' curls

15/35kg mch preachers.

8/12, 8/10, 8/8 & 8/6db 'touch n roll' curls

*end timed gym session*






Low 5.8k steps for the day (half day at work - in office!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20/16kb single arm swings & 20 black band pull aparts Before setting off

*14+20min* walk to/from gym

*Push 42*

*111min: (bit outta sync due to couple being on my machines...)*

20/32kb rockits

4x8/70 & 15/55kg Leg extns

4x8/12db seated Arnie press warmups

15/(47 sled only) 6x6/50kg plus 20+6/10 Hack squat machine (knee circle warmups/intra-sets too. Knees were well warmed!)

4x6/60 & 15/45kg Mach sh press/side. 
4x8/60 (plus another 4x8/60 seated) 15/50 & 20/35kg decline chest using pec-deck. Intense squeezes!

5x6/60 & 15/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower) Monstered up & monster long pauses - felt powerful.

12/13 12/18 & 12/23kg hi to low cable cross-overs; good contraction in chest, tight into uprights - last set was a grind.

2x12/28kg twin soft handles tri push downs

4x8/16kg overhead tri extns, good pump/feel

3x10/11kg face pulls to o/h extn ; thumbs back

*End timed session*






16.5k steps &...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*11.09.20* Rest day...

1.5m round trip walking our lass to work, then just work today (in the garden :lol: )

Mmm, glass of beetroot juice & an egg sarnie for breaky!













...18.5k steps


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*12.09.20*

20/16kb single arm swings, 2x4/16kb (per side) one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance), 4x8/20kb rockits & 20 black band pull aparts before setting off








*14+41min* walk to & from gym (via tesco)

*Pull 43*

*95min:* (busy in gym today)
4x7/65 & 15/55 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 18/45kg.

4x7/56.5 &15/42.5 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

4x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

4x6/13kg face away low cable curls
2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side) Controlled
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side.

3x20/28kg rope crunches (Carriage low down more of a pull-in)

2x8/10db & 3x7/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders (still stings left shoulder)

4x7/56, 16/42 & 20 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats. Long rests, real good stretch on pump set.

8/10, 8/12 & 8/14db 'touch n roll' curls

4x8/45 mach preachers.

8/12db 'touch n roll' curls

15/35kg mch preachers.

8/12, 8/10 & 8/8db 'touch n roll' curls (arms cramped up a bit so dbs went forward making less of a drag-like curl!)

*end timed gym session*






mmm, me delicious beetroot powder came today... bit caky/lumpy - used a 25ml scoop - tastes OK


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*13.09.20* rest day

2.5m morning walk & a little play around with kettle bells and the black band - 15 minutes.








Two egg omelette with sliced courgette, baby spinach, tomatoes, Kashmiri chilli flakes, cracked black pepper, Himalayan pink salt and sweet chilli Caribbean style sauce. Mmm...






14.5k steps total.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*14.09.20 (Post 25.5hr shift)*

20/16kb single arm swings, 2x4/16kb (per side) one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance), 4x8/20kb rockits & 20 black band pull aparts before setting off

*12+15min* walk to/from gym (via shop)

*Push 44*

*89min:*

15/(47 sled only) 6x6/50kg plus [email protected] (*WM*) Hack squat machine (knee circle warmups/intra-sets)

4x8/70 & 15/55kg Leg extns

4x6/60 & [email protected] (*WM*) Mach sh press/side. 
5x6/60 & 15/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

3x6/65 (plus another 3x6/65 seated) 12/55 & 18/40kg decline chest using pec-deck. Squeeze them f**kers out. _(Plus 3x12/32.5kg single arm reverse flyes - interesting)_

4x6/22db seated Arnie press

(*Not done - no free stations! *3x12/18kg hi to low cable cross-overs; go for good contraction in chest)

12/11 12/13 12/16 2x12/18kg twin (long) soft handles tricep supinated push downs & pull-aparts

4x8/16kg overhead tri extns, go for good pump/feel

3x10/11kg face pulls to o/h extn ; thumbs back

*End timed session & home for two scoops o'protein & a cheeky cab suav - I'm fooked!*






13.6k steps rounding out the day.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

15.09.20 Rest day... 20.5k steps


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*16.09.20 (late afternoon workout)*

20/16kb single arm swings, 2x4/16kb (per side) one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance), 4x8/20kb rockits & 20 black band pull aparts before setting off

*17min* walk from gym (Dropped car at our lass's work)

*Pull 45*

*86min:*
3x6/59 &12/45 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

4x8/56, 16/42 & 20 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

4x8/65 & 16/55 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 20/45kg

8/6, 8/10, 8/12 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls

4x8/45 mach preachers.

8/12db 'touch n roll' curls

15/35kg mch preachers.

8/12, 8/10 & 8/8db 'touch n roll' curls

2x8/10db & 3x7/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders

4x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

4x7/13kg face away low cable curls
2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side)
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side.

3x20/28kg rope crunches (Carriage low down more of a pull-in)

*end timed gym session*






Finished off with 10.5k steps.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*17.09.20*

*16+14min* walk to/from gym

*Push 46*

*135min:*

20/16kb single arm swings, 2x4/16kb (per side) one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance), 4x8/32kb rockits

4x8/70 & 15/55kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled only) 6x6/50kg plus *32*@32.5kg (*WM*) Hack squat machine (knee circle warmups/intra-sets)

4x6/60 &* 20*@40kg (*WM*) Mach sh press/side. 
5x6/60 & 15/35kg Mach lat raise (squeeze and pause, lower)

4x6/22db seated Arnie press - heavy but felt solid

3x6/65 (plus another 3x6/65 seated) 12/55 & 18/40kg decline chest using pec-deck. Squeeze them f**kers out. 
3x12/32.5kg single arm reverse flyes

12/11 12/13 12/16 2x12/18kg twin (long) soft handles tricep supinated push downs & pull-aparts

3x12/18kg hi to low cable cross-overs; go for good contraction in chest - felt "full" in mid-upper chest!

4x8/16kg overhead tri extns, go for good pump/feel

2x12/18kg twin (long) soft handles tricep supinated push downs & pull-aparts ('cos we can)

3x10/11kg face pulls to o/h extn ; thumbs back

*End timed session*






20 black band pull aparts at home, and some jump rope: 250x






20.5k steps...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Car to & from gym

*Pull 47*

*59min:*

4x8/65 & 16/55 Seated leg curls controlled negs + rhythmic pump set 20/45kg
3x6/59 &12/45 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

4x8/56, 16/42 & 20 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

4x7/13kg face away low cable curls

4x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side)
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side.

3x20/28kg rope crunches (Carriage low down more of a pull-in)

8/6, 8/10, 8/12 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls

3x8/12db Urlacher - seated shoulder shrug, hammer curl then palms fwd rear delt retraction, externally rotating shoulders

4x8/45 mach preachers.

*end timed gym session*


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

It gonna lie I don't know what half the stuff you're doing is :lol:

my leg day has seated curls in with slow/controlled negative though and it's fu**ing killer! I hit 75kg on it last week but missed out on reps, want to hit 2x14 tomorrow at that weight but Not hopeful!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

19.09.20

*12+15min* walk to/from gym

*Push 48*

*109min:*

20/16kb single arm swings, 2x4/16kb (per side) one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance), 20+12/32kb rockits

3x6/72.5 & 12/57.5kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled only) 6x7/50kg plus [email protected] (WM) Hack squat - more fluid Reps but still hard! Pad hurts shoulder more than owt else! :lol:

*5*x6/22db seated Arnie press - extra set felt good

3x6/65, 12/55 & 18/40kg dec chest pec-deck. Burned. 
3x12/32.5kg single arm rev flyes

12/16 4x12/18kg twin handles tri sup push downs & pull-aparts

3x12/18kg hi->low cable x-overs

4x6/18kg overhead tri extns

3x10/11kg face pulls to o/h extn

4x7/60 & [email protected] (WM) Mach sh press/side. Crushed by being out of order!
5x7/60 & 12/40kg Mach lat raise - not attacked like last time

*End timed session*






30 black band pull aparts at home...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30 black band pull aparts at home. 
Walk out in morning 40min, dropped off at gym. 
*15min* walk from gym

*Pull 49*

*~75min:*

3x6/67.5 & 12/52.5 Seated leg curls + pump set 20/45kg

4x6/12db Urlachers.

3x7/59 &14/45 close grip pulldowns, locked elbows, exaggerated body forward into elbows back-chest up.

3x6/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/30kg close grip seated rows, feet on floor, bent over, locked elbows, partials into lats.

4x7/13kg face away cable curls

4x8/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row.

_(*Not done* 2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side)
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side.)_

2x21s/11kg cable twists/side

3x20/28kg rope crunch pull-ins

8/6, 8/8, 8/10, 8/12 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls

4x8/45 mach preachers.

*end timed gym session*

11.2k steps. Garmin decided not to save today's workout... nuff said.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

21.09.20

30 black band pull aparts at home.

*15+14min* walk to/from gym

*Push 50 (Legs)*

*67min:*

20/16kb single arm swings, 2x4/16kb (per side) one legged hand to hand pass (lower leg strength/balance), 20/32kb rockits

15/(47 sled only) 6+1x7/50kg plus [email protected] (WM) Hack squat

3+3x6/72.5 & 12/57.5kg Leg extns

3x15/15kg seated calves

3x12/85kg seated calf extn

2x12/36kg lying leg curls + knee raise

2x12/36kg lying leg curls w/arched back

2x12/27kg kneeling leg curls

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

22.09.20

30 black band pull aparts at home.

15+12min walk to/from gym

Push 50 (shoulders etc)

62min:

20/16kb single arm swings

3x6/65, 12/55 & 18/40kg dec chest pec-deck.
3x12/32.5kg single arm rev flyes

4+1x6/22db seated Arnie press

4x7/60 & [email protected] (WM) Mach sh press/side.

12/16 4x12/18kg twin handles tri sup push downs & pull-aparts

3x12/18kg hi->low cable x-overs

4x6/18kg overhead tri extns

3x10/11kg face pulls to o/h extn

5x7/60 & 12/40kg Mach lat raise

End timed session






Addl 20 black band pull aparts at home.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

23.09.20

30 black band pull aparts at home.

Car to/from gym

*Pull 51*

*54min:*

2x12/10db Urlachers.

3x8/59 &15/45 close grip pulldowns

3x7/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/30kg close grip seated rows

2x12/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row

3x10/11kg face pulls

Extra - 3x10/18kg face rows

_(Not done 2x12/28kg oblique push down/anti-extn (per side)
2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side.)_

2x21s/11kg cable twists/side

3x20/28kg rope crunch pull-ins

8/8, 8/10, 8/12 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls

2+1x6/50 mach preachers.

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

24.09.20

30 black band pull aparts at home & 20/16kb single arm swings

Car to/from gym

Push 52 (shoulders etc)

*53min:*

2+1x8/22db seated Arnie press

2x8/65 & 20/40kg dec pec-deck.
2x12/32.5kg single arm rev flyes

3x8/60 & 12/40kg Mch lat raise. 
2x8/60 & 12/45kg Mch sh press/s

2x12/18kg twin handles tri sup push downs & pull-aparts

3x12/18kg hi->low cable x-overs

2x10/18kg overhead tri extns. 
3x10/11kg face pulls to o/h extn

*End timed session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

25.09.20

30 black band pull aparts & 30/20kb rockits at home.

Car to/17min from gym via lasses work

*Legs 53*

*59min:*

2x12/36kg lying leg curls + knee raise.

2x12/36kg lying leg curls arch back. 
2x12/27kg kneeling leg curls

3x8/72.5 & 20/50kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled) 4x8/50kg & [email protected] (WM) Hack sq

2x15/15kg seated calves. 
3x12/85kg seated calf extn

*extra* 3x12/25kg single-leg seated calf extn

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26.09.20

30 black band pull aparts at home.

Car to/from gym

*Pull 54*

*54min:*

2x12/10db Urlachers.
3x8/59 &15/45 close grip p/dwn.

2x12/42 & 20 pump/28kg close grip pro/retracted upright row

3x10/11kg face pulls

Extra - 3x10/18kg face rows

_(Not done __2x21s/11kg cable twists/side. __2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side__). _

_2x12/28kg obl p/down anti-extn. _
3x8/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/30kg close grip seated rows.

3x20/28kg rope crunch pull-ins

8/10, 8/12, 8/14 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls. (8dbs in use)

2+2x6/50 mch preachers.

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

27.09.20 Sunday - off day, then *PPLPPLR* from now onwards, which allows legs on wed (half day off work) & Saturdays (day off work)

28.09.20

30 black band pull aparts at home & 20/16kb single arm swings

14+14min walk to/from gym

*Push 55 *(shoulders etc)

*55min:*

2+2x8/22db seated Arnie press

[*PecDec machine broken* 2x8/65 & 20/40kg dec pec-deck. 2x12/32.5kg single arm rev flyes.]

3x12/18kg hi->low cable x-overs
3x12/11kg chest lvl cable flyes.
3x12/11kg cable flyes (drop in lvls each set)
3x12/11kg chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

2x12/18kg twin handles tri sup push downs & pull-aparts

2x10/18kg overhead tri extns. 
3x10/11kg face pulls

2x8/60 & 12/45kg Mch sh press/s. 
3x8/60 & 12/40kg Mch lat raise

*End timed session*






12k steps total for day & new house bought!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

29.09.20

30 black band pull aparts at home.

15+13min to/from gym

*Pull 56*

*54min:*

2x12/10db Urlachers. 
3x10/11kg face pulls
3x8/59 &15/45 close grip p/dwn. 
3x8/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/30kg close grip seated rows. 
8/8, 8/10, 8/12, 8/14 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls.
2+2x6/50 mch preachers.

_(Not done __2x21s/11kg cable twists/side. __2x12/28kg obl p/down anti-extn. )_
_2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side_ 
3x20/28kg rope crunch pull-ins

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30.09.20

30 black band pull aparts & 30/20kb rockits at home.

Car to/from gym

*Legs 57*

*74min:*

3+3x8/72.5 & 20/50kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled) 4+1x8/50kg & [email protected] (WM) Hack sq

2+1x12/36kg lying leg curls + knee raise. 
2+1x12/36kg lying leg curls arch back. 
2+1x12/27kg & [email protected] kneeling leg curls

2+1x15/15kg seated calves. 
3x12/87.5kg seated calf extn 3x12/25kg single-leg seated calf extn

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

01.10.20

30 black band pull aparts at home

18+18min to/from gym

*Push 58 *(shoulders etc)

*120min: *_(off work today - easy, long rests between sets)_

20/16kb single arm swings (inside & out) 
20/32kb rockits

2+3x8/22db seated Arnie press

[*PecDec machine broken* 2x8/65 & 20/40kg dec pec-deck. 2x12/32.5kg single arm rev flyes.]

3x12/18, 12/21 & 8/21kg hi->low cable x-overs
3x12/11 & 2x12/13kg chest lvl cable flyes.
3x12/11kg cable flyes (drop in lvls each set)
3x12/11kg chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

2x12/18kg twin handles tri sup push downs & pull-aparts

2x12/18kg overhead tri extns. 
3x10/11kg face pulls

3x6/60 & 12/45kg Mch sh press/s. 
3x8/60 & 3x12/40kg Mch lat raise

3x12/75kg mach tricep dips

*End timed session*






Boxing coaching - 84min. 59 push-ups in 40s, and a loada BW lunges


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

02.10.20

30 black band pull aparts at home.

Car to/14min walk from gym

*Pull 59*

*52min:*

2x12/10db Urlachers.
3x8/59 &15/45 close grip p/dwn. 
3x8/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/30kg close grip seated rows.

3x10/11kg face pulls

_(Not done __2x21s/11kg cable twists/side. __2x12/28kg obl p/down anti-extn. )_
_2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side_

3x20/28kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins

8/10, 8/12, 8/14 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls.

2+3x6/50 mch preachers.

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

03.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/from gym

*Legs 60*

*71min:*

30/32kb rockits

3+2x8/72.5 & 20/50kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled) 4+2x8/50kg & [email protected] 35kg (WM) Hack sq

2+1x12/36kg lying leg curls + knee raise. 
2+1x12/36kg lying leg curls arch back. 
2+1x12/27, 20/18kg kneeling leg curls

2+1x15/15kg seated calves. 
3x12/85kg seated calf extn 3x12/25kg single-leg seated calf extn

*end timed gym session*








04.10.20 - rest day _(just work!)_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

05.10.20

30 black band pull aparts & 20/16kb single arm swings (inside & out) at home

*17+18min* to/from gym

*Push 61 *(shoulders etc)

*89min*: _(no work today - easy, long rests between sets as reqd)_
30/32kb rockits

3+3x8/22db seated Arnie press

3+2x12/21kg hi->low cable x-overs
3x12/13kg chest lvl cable flyes.
4x12/11kg cable flyes (drop in lvls each set)
3x12/11kg chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

3x12/18kg twin handles tri sup push downs & pull-aparts

3x12/18kg overhead tri extns. 
3x10/11kg face pulls

3x7/60 & 12/45kg Mch sh press/s. 
3x9/60, 12/45 & 20/35kg Mch lat raise

3x12/75kg mach tricep dips

*End timed session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

06.10.20

30 black band pull aparts at home, on return. 
17+13min to/from gym

*Pull 62*

*48min:*

2x12/10db Urlachers - s/set with
3x8/59 &15/45 close grip p/dwn.

3x10/11kg face pulls

_(Not done __2x21s/11kg cable twists/side._ _2x12/28kg cable side-bends/side) _

_2x12/28kg obl p/down anti-extn._

3x20/28kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins

3x8/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/30kg twin handle unilat seated rows.

8/10, 8/12, 8/14 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls.

3+2x6/50 mch preachers.

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

07.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/from gym

*Legs 63*

*69min:*

30/32kb rockits

3x8/72.5 & 20/50kg Leg extns

15/(47 sled) 4x8/50kg & [email protected] 35kg (WM) Hack sq

3x12/38kg lying leg curls + knee raise. 
3x12/38kg lying leg curls arch back. 
3x12/29kg kneeling leg curls

3x12/20kg seated calves. 
20/50kg seated leg curls (end range)
3x12/85kg seated calf extn

3x12/25kg single-leg seated calf extn

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

08.10.20

(*Not done* 30 black band pull aparts & 20/16kb single arm swings (inside & out) at home)

Car to/from gym

*Push 64* (shoulders etc)

*98min*: _(no work today - good rests between sets as reqd)_

3+2x10/22db seated Arnie press

Flyes; TensionStretchPower. 4x12/21kg hi->low cable x-overs
3+1x12/13kg chest lvl cable flyes.
4x12/11kg cable flyes (drop in lvls each set)
3x12/11kg chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

3x12/18kg twin handles tri sup push downs & pull-aparts (controlled)

3x12/18kg overhead tri extns. 
3x10/11kg face pulls

4x6/60 & 12/50kg Mch sh press/s. 
4x8/60, 12/50 & 20/42.5kg Mch lat raise

3x12/75kg mach tricep dips

*End timed session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

09.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/from gym

*Pull 65 *(bit outta seq.)

*39min:*

3x6/12db Urlachers - s/set with
4x6/63.5 &15/47kg close grip p/dwn. 
8/10, 8/12, 8/14 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls.

3x8/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/49kg close grip seated rows.

3+2x3/52.5 mch preachers.

3x6/13kg face pulls

_(Not done_ _2x20/23kg cable side-bends/side. 2x20/23kg obl p/down anti-extn.) _
_2x21/11kg cable twists/side._

3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins
*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

38min walk & 12+16min to/from gym

*Legs 66 
85min:*

30/32kb rockits

3+2x8/72.5 & 20/50kg Leg extns 
3x12/38kg lying leg curls+knee raise.
3x12/38kg lying leg curls arch back. 
3x12/57.5, 20/50kg seated leg curls (end range - pause/squeeze)

15/(47 sled) 4x8/50kg & [email protected] 35kg (WM) Hack sq - felt hard putting them after hammies!

3+1x12/85kg seated calf extn. 
3x12/25kg s/leg seated calf extn. 
(*In use* - 3x12/20kg seated calves)

*end timed gym session*






12293 steps. 
11.10.20 - rest day.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

12.10.20

Car to/from gym

*Push 67 *(shoulders etc)

*64min*: _(short work day - shorter rests between sets as reqd) _*Busy gym!*

3x10/22db seated Arnie press (bit achy on this)

4x8/60 & 20/42.5kg Mch lat raise. (twinge in left felt/bi tie-in)

4x6/60 & 12/50kg Mch sh press/s.

3x8/11kg chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

3x12/18kg twin handles tri sup push downs & pull-aparts (controlled)

Flyes; TensionStretchPower. 
3+1x8/23kg hi->low cable x-overs
3x12/13kg chest lvl cable flyes.
4x12/11kg cable flyes (drop in lvls each set)

3x10/11kg face pulls

3x12/18kg overhead tri extns (hammer to pronated with squeeze)

8/6 & 4x8/8kg supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side) good connection/feel

*End timed session*








*Home*: 30 black band pull aparts _(*not done* __20/16kb single arm swings (inside & out))_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

13.10.20

(No time to do - 30 black band pull aparts after at home)

Car to/from gym

*Pull 68*

*43min: *(Low reps felt quick and snappy - nice short workout; Back home for cuddles before work 28hr stint)

3x6/12db Urlachers - s/set with
4x6/63.5 &15/47kg close grip p/dwn. (Urlachers tweaked shoulder, may drop for a couple of weeks)
3x8/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/49kg close grip seated rows.

3x6/13kg face pulls

_(Not done__. 3x12/26kg obl p/down anti-extn. __2x21/11kg cable twists/side.)_

_3x12/26kg cable side-bends/side_

3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins (Difficult staying in place with heavy weight!)

3+3x3/52.5 mch preachers (easy, retest using 55kg)

8/8, 8/10, 8/12, 8/14, 8/16 & 8/8db 'touch n roll' curls.
*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

14.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/17min walk from gym

*Legs 69
70min:*

3x12/38kg lying leg curls+knee raise.
3x12/38kg lying leg curls arch back. 
3x12/57.5, 20/50kg seated leg curls (end range - pause/squeeze)

3x8/72.5 & 20/50kg Leg extns

15+3/(47 sled) 4+1x8/50kg & [email protected] (WM) Hack sq

3x12/20kg seated calves
3x12/85kg seated calf extn. 
3x12/25kg s/leg seated calf extn.

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

15.10.20

19+16min walk to/from gym

*Push 70* (shoulders etc)

*86min:*

2+1x8/24db seated Arnie press

Flyes; TensionStretchPower. 
3+1x8/23kg hi->low cable x-overs
3+1x12/13kg chest lvl cable flyes.
3x12/11kg cable flyes (drop in lvls each set). 
3x8/11kg chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

4x6/60 &12/50kg Mch sh press/s.

2x12/18kg twin handles tri supinate push downs & pull-aparts (controlled)

2x12/18kg overhead tri extns (hammer to pronated with squeeze)

8/8, 2x8/10 & 2x8/11kg supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side)

4x8/60 & 20/42.5kg Mch lat raise.

3x10/11kg face pulls

3x12/6 low cable behind back lat raise

*End timed session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/from gym

*Pull 71*

*38min:*

3x6/12db Urlachers - s/set with
4x6/63.5 &15/47kg close grip p/dwn. 
8/10, 8/12, 8/14 & 8/16db 'touch n roll' curls.

3+1x3/52.5 mch preachers.

_(Not done. __2x21/11kg cable twists/side. 3x12/26kg cable side-bends/side)_

_3x12/26kg obl p/down anti-extn. _

_3x6/13kg face pulls_

3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins

3x8/63, 10/56 & 20 pump/49kg soft handles seated rows.
*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

17.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

18+11min to/from gym

*Legs 72
43min: *extended drop sets

X 30/32kb rockits

X 3x8/72.5 & 20/50kg Leg extns

*10/70 20/35 20/17.5 Leg extns *

X 15/(47 sled) 4x8/50kg & [email protected] (WM) Hack sq

*10/60 20/30 20/15 Hack squat*

X 3x12/20kg seated calves

*9/30 18/15 18/7.5 seated calf raises *

X 3x12/38kg lying leg curls+knee raise.

*8/50 16/27 16/14 lying leg curl*
X 3x12/38kg lying leg curls arch back. 
X 3x12/57.5, 20/50kg seated leg curls (end range - pause/squeeze)

X 3x12/85kg seated calf extn. 
*9/120 18/60 18/30 seated calf extn*
X 3x12/25kg s/leg seated calf extn.

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

19.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

*15+12min* walk to/from gym

*Push 73* (shoulders etc)

*48min:*

8/24 16/12 16/10 seated Arnie press

8/55 16/27.5 16/15 Mch sh press/s.

8/21 16/11 16/11 overhead tri extns (hammer to pronated with squeeze)

Flyes; TensionStretchPower. 
2x8/23 16/13 16/13 hi->low cable x-overs
8/16 16/8 16/8 chest lvl cable flyes.
8/11 16/8 16/8 chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

8/11 16/8 16/6 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side)

3x10/11kg face pulls

10/65 20/32.5 20/17.5 Mch lat raise.

*End timed session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/from gym

*Pull 74*

*40 min:*_ (busy as!)_

9/70 18/35 18/25 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
10/50 20/25 20/25 mch preachers. 
10/31 20/16 20/16 cable side-bends/side. 
3x6/13kg face pull. 
10/70 20/40 20/40 close grip p/dwn
9/16 18/10 18/10 'touch n roll' curls. 
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

21.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

16+16min to/from gym

*Legs 75
37min:* extended drop sets

10/72.5 20/37.5 20/37.5 Leg extns

10/60 20/30 20/20 Hack squat 
8/50 20/27 20/27 lying leg curl 
10/30 20/15 20/10 seated calf raises

10/120 20/60 20/60 seated calf extn

*end timed gym session*








Additional 3x6/13kg face pulls. Plus forearm work - oly bar rolling & wrist curls/ext.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

22.10.20

30 black band pull aparts (after)

17+15min walk to/from gym

*Push 76 *(shoulders etc)

*52min: (pushed hard today)*

2x8/24 16/14 16/14 seated Arnie press

8/60 16/30 16/30 Mch sh press/s. 
7/70 14/40 16/40 mach lat raise.

Flyes; TensionStretchPower. 
8/23, 2x8/26 16/18 16/13 hi->low cable x-overs
8/16 16/13 16/13 chest lvl cable flyes.
8/13 16/8 16/8 chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

8/11 16/8 16/8 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side)

8/21 16/18 16/13 overhead tri extns (hammer to pronated with squeeze)

3x10/11kg face pulls

*End timed session *






Six sets of 5 reps each arm on landmine - jab & cross


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

23.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/from gym_ (raining innit?)_

*Pull 77*

*50min: *(no Garmin!)
10/70 wide grip, then 10/70 20/40 20/40 close grip p/dwn. 
10/70 20/42 20/42 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
3x6/13kg face pull. 
2x10/50 20/25 20/25 mch preachers. 
8/14 16/10 16/10 'touch n roll' curls. (16s weren't happenin')
10/31 20/21 20/21 cable side-bends/side. 
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins

3x8/18 kayak rows

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

24.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/15min walk from gym

*Legs 78
63min*: extended drop sets

2x10/72.5 20/40 20/40 Leg extns

2x10/60 20/40 20/30 Hack squat 
2x8/50 3x16/27 lying leg curl 
2x10/30 20/20 20/15 seated calf raises

10/122.5 20/65 20/65 seated calf extn

Additional 3x6/13kg face pulls. Plus forearm work - oly bar rolling & wrist curls/ext.

3x8 landmine jabs & crosses

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26.10.20

30 black band pull aparts (after)

Car to/from gym

*Push 79 *(shoulders etc)

*63min*:

Flyes; TensionStretchPower. 
4x8/26 16/18 16/13 hi->low cable x-overs
8/16 16/13 16/13 chest lvl cable flyes.
2x8/13 16/8 16/8 chest lvl cable rear delts using knotted rope handle

8/13 16/8 16/8 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side)

8/21 16/18 16/13 overhead tri extns (hammer to pronated with squeeze)

3x10/11kg face pulls

*Right bicep felt pulled! (For the record it fu**ing kills! Both forearms are tight too)*

3x8/14 seated press (couldn't lift 24s)

2x8/60 16/30 16/30 Mch sh press/s. (Feels ok pushing)
16/20 16/30 16/40 8/50 16/25 16/12.5 mach lat raise. (70kg caused too much pain!)

*End timed session *






_Arm feels much better after ibuprofen (2), cheap tiger balm massaged in by the babe, and 10mins of the hyper-volt thingy!_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*NOT DONE AS RESTING ARMS!*

27.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

to/from gym

Pull (80x)

min:
10/70 wide grip, then 10/70 20/40 20/40 close grip p/dwn. 
10/70 20/42 20/42 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
3x6/13kg face pull. 
2x10/50 20/25 20/25 mch preachers. 
8/14 16/10 16/10 'touch n roll' curls. (16s weren't happenin')
10/31 20/21 20/21 cable side-bends/side. 
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins

3x8/18 kayak rows

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

28.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

Car to/16min from gym

Legs 80 (failure, then dropsets)
*52min*: [carbs pre & HBCD intra]

8/75 9/80 18/40 18/30 Leg extns

12/70 8/80 16/40 16/30 Hack squat (no pain in knee, just right minor glute!)
8/50 6/59 12/32 12/18 lying leg curl 
9/40 8/40 16/30 16/20 seated calf raises

8/125 9/125 18/62.5 18/45 seated calf extn

Additional 3x6/13kg face pulls. 3x8/5kg landmine jabs & crosses. Plus forearm work - 15.5kg bar rolling & wrist curls/ext. aprx. 3x8

*end timed gym session*








This went better than expected considering the day off due to damage of my biceps/triceps. I was also having problems with my car battery-giving me stress! (Ahead of its MOT in the morning.)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

29.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

17+16min walk to/from gym

*Push 81* (shoulders etc)

*79min:* [carbs pre & HBCD intra]

2x8/24 16/16 16/12 seated press 
Flyes; TensionStretchPower. 
8/26, 8/26 16/18 16/13 hi->low cable x-overs (set cables a bit lower)
8/16 8/16 16/13 16/11 chest lvl cable flyes. Bit of an ache to biceps/front delt-pec tie in. 
8/16 8/16 16/11 16/8 chest lvl cable rear delts

8/60 6/65 12/45 12/30 Mch sh press/s.

8/13 8/13 16/8 16/8 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side)

(*Not done*. 8/21 16/18 16/13 overhead tri extns (hammer to pronated with squeeze))

12/23 8/28 16/18 16/13 triceps u/hand row and extend (_EZ_ bar if avail.)

3x10/11kg face pulls

8/50 8/60 16/30 16/30 mach lat raise. (70kg wasn't happening!)-pain in lower right bi/brach.

*End timed session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30.10.20

30 black band pull aparts (later at home)

Car to/from gym

*Pull (82)*

*44min: *[carbs pre & HBCD intra]
6/75wide grip, 6/75 12/54 12/54 close grip p/dwn. 
8/74 16/49 16/49 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
8/18 8/21 8/21 kayak rows
3x6/16kg face pull. 
8/16 16/12 16/10 'touch n roll' curls.
8/50 6/53 12/26 12/26 mch preachers. 
(Not done: 10/31 20/21 20/21 cable side-bends/side. _3x12/26kg obl p/down anti-extn._)

8/13 16/11 16/11 cable twists, extended arms
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

31.10.20

30 black band pull aparts

*18+16min* to/from gym

*Legs 83* (failure, then dropsets)
*68min:* [carbs pre & HBCD intra]

8/80 9/80 18/45 18/35 Leg extns

8/80 8/80 16/40 16/30 Hack squat
6/59 6/59 12/36 12/18 lying leg curl 
9/40 9/40 18/30 18/20 seated calf raises

9/125 9/125 18/65 18/45 seated calf extn

Additional 3x6/13kg face pulls. 3x8/5kg landmine jabs & crosses. Plus forearm work - oly 20kg bar rolling & wrist curls/ext. aprx. 3x8 cable forearm curls etc aprx 3-6kg

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

02.11.20

30 black band pull aparts

min walk to/from gym

*Push 84* (shoulders etc)

*88min*: [carbs pre & HBCD intra]
Flyes; TensionStretchPower. 
8/26 8/26 8/26 16/18 16/13 hi->low cable x-overs (set cables a bit lower)
8/16 8/16 8/16 16/13 16/11 chest lvl cable flyes. 
8/16 8/16 16/11 16/8 chest lvl cable rear delts

8/24 8/24 8/24 16/16 16/12 seated db press

7/65 7/65 14/45 14/35 Mch sh press/s.

8/70 8/70 16/40 16/30 mach lat raise.

8/28 8/28 8/28 16/18 16/13 triceps u/hand row and extend (EZ bar if avail.)

8/13 8/13 8/13 16/11 16/8 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side)

3x10/11kg face pulls

3x12/20kg seated "high" rows w/rope pronated grip

*End timed session*








Anti-penultimate workout, done & dusted.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

03.11.20

30 black band pull aparts (later at home)

Car to/from gym

*Pull (85)*

*49min:* [carbs pre & HBCD intra]
6/75wide grip, 6/75 12/54 12/54 close grip p/dwn. 
8/75 8/76 16/49 16/49 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
8/23 8/23 16/18 16/18 kayak rows
3x6/16kg face pull. 
8/16 16/12 16/10 'touch n roll' curls.
6/55 6/55 12/30 12/30 mch preachers. 
(Not done: _3x12/26kg obl p/down anti-extn. _8/13 16/11 16/11 cable twists, extended arms)

10/31 10/31 20/21 20/21 cable side-bends/side.
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins

3x12/25kg seated "high" rows w/rope pronated grip

*end timed gym session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

04.11.20

30 black band pull aparts

*17+17min* walk to/from gym

*Legs 86 *(failure, then dropsets)
*98min*: [carbs pre & HBCD intra]

8/90 8/90 8/90 16/50 16/40 16/30 16/20 Leg extns

20/100 12/140 12/140 24/100 24/60 24/40 45d leg press _(t**t on his phone texting while on the hack machine - then walks off having not done any Reps! _*T W A T !*)

8/80 8/80 16/60 16/40 16/30 Hack squat. Bloody hard after presses.

6/59 6/59 12/45 12/41 12/36 12/32 12/27 12/22 12/18 lying leg curl - constant tension.

9/40 9/40 9/49 feet normal/in/out then 9/40 18/30 18/25 18/20 seated calf raises. 
9/125 9/125 18/75 18/55 18/45 18/35 18/35 seated calf extn

Additional:
6x1.5 reps - 13/16/18 face pulls.
3x12 Reps three-way-pull-ups.
3x12/20 bent over "lats" rope-rows. 
Plus forearm work - 15.5kg bar rolling & wrist curls/ext. aprx. 3x8

*end timed gym session*








*Lock-down restarts...*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

03.12.20
Pull 87 (1st post lockdown)
64min: [carbs pre & HBCD intra]. 
8x16 16x12 'touch n roll' curls. (Outta sync!)
8x25 16x20 bent over "lats" rope-rows. 
8x20 16x17.5 seated "high" rows w/rope pronated grip
8x77 16x49 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
8x23 16x18 kayak rows
(Not done: _3x12/26kg obl p/down anti-extn. _8x13 16x11 cable twists, extended arms) 
10x31 20x21 cable side-bends/side.
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins w/slow ecc
6x55 12x30 mch preachers.

Additional: 
3x12 Reps three-way-pull-ups(partials - just _feeler_ sets)

*end timed gym session*

Slightly longer than anticipated - busy gym/longer rests due to first session.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Thursday
03.12.20 
Push 88 (shoulders etc) 
46min: [carbs pre & HBCD intra]
8x40 16x25 decl chest press

8x18 16x13 chest lvl cable flyes.

8x55 (v. Hard) 14x35 Mch sh press/s. 
8x60 16x40 mach lat raise. 
8x28 16x18 triceps u/hand row and extend (EZ bar if avail.)

Additional:

8/13 16/11 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip

8/18 16/13 tri oh extn

*End timed session*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Friday. 
04.12.20
Pull 89
35 min: [carbs pre & HBCD intra]. 
8x60 16x40 lever (1:2) pulldowns
8x80 16x60 seated lever rows
8x23 16x18 kayak rows
8x13 16x11 cable twists, ext arms
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins w/slow ecc. 
6x55 12x30 mch preachers. 
15kg bar forearm work

X additional: (if time permits)
3x12 Reps three-way-pull-ups

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturday. 
05.12.20 
Legs 90
36min: [carbs pre & HBCD intra] 
8x90 16x50 (+3 forced) Leg extns. 
10x120 20x80 Leg press (2nd stop down)
8x60 16x41 lying leg curls. 
**
10x125 20x75 seated calf extn

**Additional:
3x12x26 pull throughs

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Monday
07.12.20 
Push 91 (shoulders etc) 
29min: [carbs pre - No HBCD intra]
8x40 16x25 incl chest press

8x16 16x13 chest lvl cable flyes. 
8x24 16x16 seated db press 
8x60 16x40 mach lat raise. 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
8x13 16x11 suptd single tri extn w/rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side). 
End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Tuesday. 
08.12.20
Pull 92
25min: [carbs pre & HBCD intra]. 
8x25 16x20 bent over "lats" rope-rows. 
8x20 16x17.5 seated "high" rows w/rope pronated grip
8x77 16x49 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
10x31 20x21 cable side-bends/side.
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins w/slow ecc

8x16 16x12 'touch n roll' curls. .

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Wednesday. 
09.12.20 
Legs 93
30min: [carbs pre & no HBCD intra] 
4-5 sets of 6, stepping up to work set; leg curls & extensions. 
8x90 16x50 Leg extns. (Laid-back)
8x90 16x50 seated leg curls
8x80 16x60 Hack squat. 
9x40 18x30 seated calf raises.

Additional:
forearm work - 15.5kg bar rolling & wrist curls/ext. aprx. 3x8

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Thursday
10.12.20 
Push 94 (shoulders etc) 
35min: [no carbs pre & no HBCD intra]
8x40 16x25 decl chest press

8x60 16x40 mach lat raise.

8x18 16x13 chest lvl cable flyes.

8x55 16x35 Mch sh press/s. 
8x28 16x18 triceps u/hand row and extend (EZ bar if avail.)

Additional:

8x partial bench dips & 16x full with 2x8 sup planche tricep push-ups

8/13 16/11 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip

8/18 16/13 tri oh extn

End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Friday. 
11.12.20
Pull 95
43min: [carbs pre & no HBCD intra]. 
8x60 16x40 lever (1:2) pulldowns
8x80 16x60 seated lever rows
8x23 16x18 kayak rows
8x13 16x11 cable twists, ext arms
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins w/slow ecc. 
8x55 16x30 mch preachers.

3x12 elbows locked pull-ups

X additional: (if time permits)
3x12 Reps three-way-pull-ups

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturday. 
12.12.20 
Legs 96
31min: [carbs pre & HBCD intra] 
8x90 16x50 (0 forced) Leg extns. 
10x120 20x80 Leg press (2nd stop down)
8x60 16x41 lying leg curls. 
**
10x125 20x75 seated calf extn

**Additional:
3x12x26 pull throughs

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Monday
14.12.20 
Push 97(shoulders etc) 
29min: [carbs pre - HBCD intra]
8x40 16x25 incl chest press

8x16 8x18 16x13 chest lvl cable flyes. 
8x24 16x16 seated db press 
8x60 16x40 mach lat raise. 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
8x13 16x11 suptd single tri extn w/rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side). 
End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Tuesday. 
15.12.20
Pull 98
31min: [no carbs pre & no HBCD intra]. 
8x30 16x25 bent over "lats" rope-rows. 
8x20 16x17.5 seated "high" rows w/rope pronated grip
8x77 16x49 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
10x31 20x21 cable side-bends/side.
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins w/slow ecc

8x16 16x12 'touch n roll' curls. .

Additional: straight bar cable curls [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*NOT DONE DUE TO HOUSE MOVE*

Wednesday. 
16.12.20 
Legs 99
min: [carbs pre & HBCD intra] 
4-5 sets of 6, stepping up to work set; leg curls & extensions. 
8x90 16x50 Leg extns. (Laid-back)
8x90 16x50 seated leg curls
8x80 16x60 Hack squat. 
9x40 18x30 seated calf raises.

Additional:
forearm work - 15.5kg bar rolling & wrist curls/ext. aprx. 3x8

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Bah, just moved house - cheeky boxing sess last night - fooked till sat, but as the Russians would say...

(to the weights) "be still my friends for now I must lift you". Well, when I've recovered!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturday. 
19.12.20 
Legs 99
21min: [no carbs pre & no HBCD intra] 
8x90 16x50 (4 forced) Leg extns. 
10x120 20x80 Leg press (2nd stop down)
8x60 16x41 lying leg curls. 
**
10x125 20x75 seated calf extn

**Additional:
3x12x26 pull throughs

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday (Monday w/o pulled fwd)
20.12.20 
Push 100 (shoulders etc). 
24min: [no carbs pre - no HBCD intra. One jammy donut pre. ]. 
8x60 mach lat raise. 
12x16 8x18 16x13 chest lvl cable flyes. 
16x40 mach lat raise. 
8x40 16x25 incl chest press 
8x24 16x16 seated db press. 
8x13 16x11 suptd single tri extn w/rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side). 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups

End timed session

Fast paced, slightly out of order due to busy gym - didn't clean as no-one else looked to be either!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Monday (Tuesday pulled fwd)
21.12.20
Pull 101 (Aim for 10/20 reps). 
couple reps at 33kg rope pulldowns waiting for equipment 
33min: [no carbs pre & no HBCD intra]. 
10x35 20x30 bent over "lats" rope-rows. 
10x20 20x17.5 seated "high" rows w/rope pronated grip
10x77 20x49 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
10x33 20x23 cable side-bends/side.
3x12/33kg (H/M/L) rope crunch pull-ins w/slow ecc. 
**
6x18 12x14 'touch n roll' curls - aborted attempt at 1st set; rested then tried again!

**Additional: EZ bar cable curls [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Tuesday (from last Wednesday)
22.12.20 
Legs 102
min: [no carbs pre & no HBCD intra] 
4-5 sets of 6, stepping up to work set; leg curls & extensions. 
8x90 16x50 seated leg curls
8x90 16x50 Leg extns. (Laid-back)
8x80 16x60 Hack squat. 
9x40 18x30 seated calf raises. 
**

**Additional:
forearm work - 15.5kg bar rolling & wrist curls/ext. aprx. 3x8

end timed gym session
slightly out of order - failed on first attempt/rep at HS as hadn't warmed up with extensions, however once they were done HS were hard; but got done!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Wednesday (Thursday)
23.12.20 
Push 103 (shoulders etc) 
min: [no carbs pre & no HBCD intra]
8x40 16x25 decl chest press

8x60 16x40 Mch sh press/s.

8x18 8x16 16x13 11x16 chest lvl cable flyes. 
9x13 9x11 18x8 cable shoulder press

12x28 18x21 24x18 triceps u/hand row and extend (EZ bar if avail.) 
8x60 16x40 mach lat raise.

Additional:

8x partial bench dips & 16x full with 2x8 sup planche tricep push-ups

8/13 16/11 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip

8/18 16/13 tri oh extn

End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Thursday (Friday) 
24.12.20
Pull 104
28min: [carbs pre & no HBCD intra]. 
8x120 16x80 lever (1:2) pulldowns
8x80 16x60 seated lever rows
8x23 16x18 kayak rows
8x13 16x11 cable twists, ext arms
3x12/33kg high rope crunch pull-ins w/slow ecc. 
8x55 16x30 mch preachers.

X additional: (if time permits)
3x12 Reps three-way-pull-ups

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Monday
29.12.20 
Push 105 (shoulders etc) 
33min: [no carbs pre - No HBCD intra]
2x8x40 16x25 incl chest press

2x8x18 16x13 chest lvl cable flyes. 
XX not done 8x24 16x16 seated db press XX

8x13 16x11 suptd single tri extn w/rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side).

2x8x18 16x13 cable press

2x8x60 16x40 mach lat raise. 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups

End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Tuesday.
Totally out of order - gym very busy. 
29.12.20
Pull 106
57min: [bottle of "protein water" no carbs pre & no HBCD intra]. 
2x8x55 16x35 preacher curls
20x31 20x21 20x11 cable side-bends/side. 
3x12/26kg obl p/down anti-extn. 
3x12/33kg (High) rope crunch pull-ins w/slow Ecc

4x8x32 bent over lats rope-cable rows

2x8x35 16x30 bent over "lats" rope-rows. 
2x8x25 16x20 seated "high" rows w/rope pronated grip
2x8x77 16x49 parallel close-grip seated rows.

8x16 16x12 'touch n roll' curls.

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Wednesday
30.12.20 
Legs 107
43min: [collagen protein intra - no carbs pre & no HBCD intra] 
4-5 sets of 6, stepping up to work set; leg curls & extensions. 
8x90 16x50 Leg extns. (Laid-back). Plus [email protected] single leg. 
8x90 16x50 seated leg curls plus [email protected] single leg. 
8x80 16x60 Hack squat. 
9x40 18x30 seated calf raises. 
**

**Additional:. 
10x125 20x75 seated calf extn plus [email protected] single leg. 
XX not done forearm work - 15.5kg bar rolling & wrist curls/ext. aprx. 3x8 XX

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Thursday
23.12.20 
Push 108 (shoulders etc) 
51min: [collagen & CM - no carbs pre & no HBCD intra]
2x8x40 16x25 decl chest press

4x8x18 16x16 chest lvl cable flyes. 
2x10x13 20x8 cable shoulder press

12x28 24x21triceps u/hand row and extend (EZ bar if avail.)

8x60 16x40 (plus [email protected] single press) Mch sh press/s.
16x60 24x50 mach lat raise.

Additional:

8x partial bench dips & 16x full with 2x8 sup planche tricep push-ups (at home)

8/13 16/11 supported single tricep extns with rope - hammer to pronated grip

End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Friday
01.01.21
Pull 108
min: [collagen & CM - carbs pre & no HBCD intra]. 
3x8x26 16x21 kayak rows. 
3x8x80 (3grip)8+8+8x60 seated lever rows
2x8x120 16x80 lever (1:2) pulldowns
8x13 16x11 cable twists, ext arms
3x12/33kg high rope crunch pull-ins w/slow ecc. 
8 & 7.5x55 16x30 then upstack @6reps each plt - mch preachers.

X additional: (if time permits)
XX not done 3x12 Reps three-way-pull-ups XX

end timed gym session

curl mch 12x40 24x27.5 /arm


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturday. 
02.01.21
Legs 109
58min: [collagen & cm - no carbs pre & no HBCD intra] 
6 rep workup sets
10x90 16x55 (6 forced) Leg extns. Squeeze/stretch plus single leg 2x10x25
12x120 20x80 Leg press (2nd stop down)
5.5x60 v hard, 8x45 16x36lying leg curls. 2x12x18 single leg
10x125 20x75 seated calf extn

**Additional:
XX not done 3x12x26 pull throughs XX

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Monday
04.01.21
Push 110 (shoulders etc) 
50min: [collagen protein - no carbs pre - No HBCD intra]

6 rep workup sets
4x8x40 16x25 20x20 incl shoulder press

5x8x18 2x16x13 chest lvl cable flyes. 
4x8x18 2x16x13 cable press

4x12x13 single arm cable decline pecs

XX not done 8x24 16x16 seated db press XX

8x13 16x11 suptd single tri extn w/rope - hammer to pronated grip (per side). 
2x8x60 16x40 mach lat raise.

12x8 leaning cable side lats

XX not done 16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups XX

End timed session

*LOCKDOWN STARTS AGAIN*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pending

Tuesday.
05.01.21
Pull 111
min: [collagen protein & cm intra - no carbs pre & no HBCD intra]. 
6 rep workup sets. 
3x8x35 16x30 bent over "lats" rope-rows. 
3x8x25 16x20 seated "high" rows w/rope pronated grip
2x8x77 16x49 parallel close-grip seated rows. 
20x31 20x21 20x11 cable side-bends/side. 
3x12/26kg obl p/down anti-extn. 
3x12/33kg (High) rope crunch pull-ins w/slow Ecc. 
2x8x55 16x35 preacher curls
8x16 16x12 'touch n roll' curls.

end timed gym session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pending

Wednesday
06.01.21
Legs 112
min: [collagen protein & cm intra - no carbs pre & no HBCD intra] 
4-5 sets of 6, stepping up to work set; leg curls & extensions. 
8x90 16x50 Leg extns. (Laid-back). Plus [email protected] single leg. 
8x90 16x50 seated leg curls plus [email protected] single leg. 
8x80 16x60 Hack squat. 
9x40 18x30 seated calf raises. 
**

**Additional:. 
10x125 20x75 seated calf extn plus [email protected] single leg. 
XX not done forearm work - 15.5kg bar rolling & wrist curls/ext. aprx. 3x8 XX


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Home LockDown workouts start.* 
LW-Pull 01. 
08.01.21 59 min

20x20kb rockits

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos) 
3x8x30 T-bar rows 
3x12 BW inverted ring rows 
3x12/10plts standing back extn.

3x12x20 (oly bar) curls

3x12 Abs leg & arm raise
3x12 Janda partial crunches
3x12 Abs sling knee raises

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
End timed workout.

4x2min Cobra bag 
2x2min wall noodle slipping

Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 02. 
09.01.21 44 min. 
knee circle warmups. 
24x16kb goblet squats. 
3x8x30 front squat. 
3x8x30 SLDL. 
3x8x40 Trapbar lift

Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 03 (shoulders etc)

Monday 11.01.21 33min

3x8x10 single arm land mine press 
4x8x30 BB shoulder press. 
3x8x10 lat raise. 
3x8x5 front delt diag supinated raises
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups

forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 1x8 each way 
Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light)
End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 04 
Tuesday 12.01.21 34min

4x8x30 T-bar rows 
3x12 BW inverted ring rows 
3x12/10plts standing back extn.

3x12x20 (oly bar) curls

3x12 Abs leg & arm raise
3x12 Janda partial crunches

End timed workout.

Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 05. 
Wednesday 13.01.21 26min. 
knee circle warmups. 
24x16kb goblet squats. 
3x8x30 front squat. 
3x8x30 SLDL.

Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light)

end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 06 (shoulders etc)

20min virtual pad work - Lomachenko combos

Thursday 14.01.21 50min

3x8x10 single arm land mine press w/red band. 
4x8x30 BB shoulder press
3x8x16kb double shoulder press
3x8x10 lat raise. 
3x8x5 front delt diag supinated raises
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
End timed session

Jump rope: 120+x per rope (heavy & light)

4x2min Cobra bag (10mm v. Fast)
4x2min double end bag

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 07. 
Friday 15.01.21 23+11min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar)
3x8x30 BB Yates rows 
3x6 BW inverted single arm ring rows 
3x12/10plts standing back extn.

3x12x20 (oly bar) curls

3x12 Janda partial crunches
3x12 Abs sling knee raises

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
End timed workout.

Not done: Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 08. 
Saturday 16.01.21 84min. (Easy)
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 
knee circle warmups. 
24x16kb goblet squats. 
3x8 BW hamstring
3x8x40 & 6x8x40 Trapbar lift. 
3x8x40 SLDL. 
4x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
4x2min double end bag. 
4x2min noodle slipping
*end timed workout*

Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light) 
Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 09 (shoulders etc)

Monday 18.01.21 33min

3x8x12.5 single arm land mine press w/red band
4x8x40 BB shoulder press. 
3x8x10 lat raise. 
3x8x5 front delt diag supinated raises
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 2x8 each way 
Jump rope: 240x per rope (light)
End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 10
Tuesday 19.01.21 29min

4x8x40 T-bar rows 
3x12 BW inverted ring rows 
3x12/10dbs standing back extn.

3x12x25 (oly bar) curls

3x12 Abs leg & arm raise
3x12 Janda partial crunches
Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light). 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 11
Wednesday 20.01.21 43min. 
knee circle warmups. 
60ft walking lunges into conservatory  
24x16kb goblet squats. 
5x8x40 front squat. 
5x8x40 SLDL.

Jump rope: 60x per rope (heavy->light)

end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

May be postponed due to wardrobe doors arriving (4x922mm - full wall 3.6m!) - fitted so on with a slightly abbreviated workout!

LW-Push 12 (shoulders etc)

*X* virtual pad work?

Thursday 21.01.21 39min

3x8x12.5 single arm land mine press w/red band. 
4x8x40 BB shoulder press
3x8x16kb double shoulder press
3x8x10db lat raise. 
3x8x5 front delt diag supinated raises. 
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns. 
16x ring tricep extns

& 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
End timed session

Jump rope: 120+x per rope (heavy & light)

*X* 4x2min Cobra bag (10mm v. Fast)
*X* 4x2min double end bag

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 13
Friday 22.01.21 37min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar)
4x8x40 BB Yates rows 
3x12 BW inverted ring rows 
3x12/10dbs standing back extn.

3x12x25 (oly bar) curls

3x12 Janda partial crunches
3x12 Abs hanging knee raises

*X* 2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
End timed workout. 
Jump rope: 240x semi-light


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 14.

Saturday 23.01.21 38min. (Fast pace)
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 
knee circle warmups. 
24x16kb goblet squats. 
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises
4x8x50 Trapbar lift. 
4x8x50 SLDL.

*X* 4x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
*X* 4x2min double end bag. 
*X* 4x2min noodle slipping

Jump rope: 240x heavy rope
Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way. 
abs rollout x24
end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 15 (shoulders etc)

Monday 25.01.21 38min

3x8x15 single arm land mine press w/red band
5x8x45 BB shoulder press. 
4x8x10 lat raise. 
4x8x5 front delt diag supinated raises
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
24x ab rollouts

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
Jump rope: 360+ wire rope 
End timed session


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 16

Done Monday pm (post covid jab!)
Tuesday 26.01.21 39min

4x8x40 T-bar rows 
4x12 BW inverted ring rows 
4x12/25bb standing back extn.

4x12x25 (oly bar) curls

4x12 Abs leg & arm raise
4x12 Janda partial crunches
Jump rope: 240x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 17
Wednesday 27.01.21 60min. 
knee circle warmups. 
120ft walking lunges
24x16kb goblet squats. 
5x8x40 front squat. 
5x8x50 SLDL.

Jump rope: 5x60 heavy rope superset with heel/toe rises 
end timed workout

6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)

rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 18 (shoulders etc)

*X* virtual pad work?

Thursday 28.01.21 42min

3x8x15 single arm land mine press
4x8x40 BB shoulder press
3x8x16kb double shoulder press
3x10x10db lat raise. 
3x8x5 front delt diag supinated raises. 
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns.
16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri

16x full bench tris with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
End timed session

*X* Jump rope: 60 per rope (heavy & light)

4x2min Cobra bag (8mm new base v. Fast)
*X* 4x2min double end bag

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way








Meh, got me.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 19
Friday 29.01.21 40min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (12reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar)
2x8 & 2x12 x40 BB Yates rows 
3x12 BW inverted ring rows 
3x12x25bb standing back extn.

3x12x25 (oly bar) curls

3x12 Janda partial crunches
3x12 Abs hanging knee raises

*X* 2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
End timed workout. 
*X* Jump rope: 240x semi-light


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 20

Saturday 30.01.21 39min. 
*X* pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 300x
knee circle warmups. 
24x16kb goblet squats. 
4x8x50 Trapbar lift. 
4x8x50 SLDL. 
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises.

*X* 4x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
*X* 4x2min double end bag. 
*X* 4x2min noodle slipping

Jump rope: 240x heavy rope
Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way. 
abs rollout x24
end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday morning 34min

JR:500. 
8rnds on reflex bag. 
JR:8xTabata

Priceless.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 21 (shoulders etc)

Monday 01.02.21 46min

3x8x10 single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
5x8x30 BB shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep)
4x8x5 lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
4x8x5 rear delt semi-sup raises
16x partial bench dips & 16x full with 16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total)
24x ab rollouts

Part 2 - 11min.
Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
Jump rope: 600 wire rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 22

Tuesday 02.02.21 31min

4x8x40 T-bar rows 
4x12 BW inverted ring rows 
4x12/25bb standing back extn.

4x12x25 (oly bar) curls

4x12 Abs leg & arm raise
4x12 Janda partial crunches
*X* Jump rope: 240x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 23
Wednesday 03.02.21 73min. 
Wire JR warmups. 
knee circle warmups. 
120ft+ BW walking lunges.
3x8x20kb goblet squats. 
5x8x40 front squat. 
3x8x50 SLDL. 
2x8x30 & 2x8x40 Tbar DLs.

Jump rope: 5x60 heavy rope superset with heel/toe rises (12s)
end timed workout

*X* 6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)

*X* rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 24 (shoulders etc)

*X* virtual pad work?

Thursday 04.02.21 53min

3x8x10 single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
5x8x30 BB shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep)
3x10x5 lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x10x5 rear delt semi-sup raises
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns.
16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1m, 2x1m & 1x2m)
24x ab rollouts

End timed session

*X* Jump rope: 60 per rope (heavy & light)

*X* 4x2min Cobra bag (8mm new base v. Fast)
*X* 4x2min double end bag

*X* Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 25
Friday 05.02.21 45min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (8reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar)
3x12 x45 BB Yates rows 
4x8 BW inverted ring rows 
3x12x25bb standing back extn.

3x12x25 (oly bar) curls

3x12 Janda partial crunches
3x12 Abs hanging knee raises

End timed workout.

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful.

*X* Jump rope: 240x semi-light


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 26

Saturday 06.02.21 16+35min.
(Done sun 7th)
Pt 1. 
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 300x
knee circle warmups 24<>
24x16kb goblet squats. 
4x8x50 Trapbar lift.

Pt 2
4x8x50 SLDL. 
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises.

3x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
*X* 4x2min double end bag. 
2x2min noodle slipping

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way. 
abs rollout x24. 
bench arm & leg raises 24x
Jump rope: 240x heavy rope

end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 27 (shoulders etc)

Monday 08.02.21 38min

3x8x12.5 single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
3x8x35 BB shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep)
3x10x5 lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x10x5 rear delt semi-sup raises
16x partial bench dips & 16x full. 
16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total)
24x ab rollouts 
Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
Jump rope: 200 wire rope

end timed workout

jump rope: 600 wire rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 28

Tuesday 09.03.21 32min

3x8x45 T-bar rows 
4x12 BW inverted ring rows 
3x8/30bb standing back extn.

3x8x30 (oly bar) curls

4x12 Abs leg & arm raise
4x12 Janda partial crunches
Jump rope: 240x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

NOT DONE - *absolutely fooked*

LW-Legs 29
Wednesday 10.02.21 min. 
Wire JR warmups. 
knee circle warmups. 
120ft+ BW walking lunges.
3x8x20kb goblet squats. 
3x8x45 front squat. 
*X* 3x8x50 SLDL. 
4x8x40 T-bar DLs.

Jump rope: 5x60 heavy rope superset with heel/toe rises (12s)
end timed workout

6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)

rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 30 (shoulders etc)

*X* virtual pad work?

Thursday 11.02.21 75min

3x8x12.5 single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
3x8x10db seated shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
3x10x7db rear delt bench raises
3x10x7db lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x20x5db lat raises
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns.
16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1m, 2x1m & 1x2m). 
3x8x10 landmine reverse lunges. 
3x8x10 landmine deads 
24x ab rollouts. 
JR:120

End timed session

*X* 4x2min Cobra bag (8mm new base v. Fast). 
*X* 4x2min double end bag

*X* Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 31
Friday 12.02.21 35min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (8reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar)
4x12x45 BB Yates rows 
4x8 BW inverted ring rows 
3x8x30bb standing back extn.

3x8x30 (oly bar) curls

4x12 Janda partial crunches
4x12 Abs hanging knee raises

*X* 2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
Jump rope: 240x semi-light. 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 32

Saturday 13.02.21 53min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 300x
knee circle warmups 2x24<>
4x8x20kb goblet bench squats. 
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises. 
3x10x50 Trapbar lift. 
3x10x50 SLDL. 
1x24 Landmine ham/glute raises

X 3x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
X 4x2min double end bag. 
X 2x2min noodle slipping

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 24 each way. 
abs rollout x24. 
bench arm & leg raises 2x24
Jump rope: 240x heavy rope

Ivanko super-gripper 12x (top n btm)

end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday fill-in bag work

14.02.21 28min

4x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
4x2min double end bag. 
2min noodle slipping. 
2min rope slipping. 
JR: 200

Ooh, heart rate was up!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 33 (shoulders etc)

Monday 15.02.21 59min

4x8x12.5 single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
4x8x35 BB shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep)
3x12x5 seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x12x5 seated rear delt raises
16x partial bench dips & 16x full. 
16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total - *not* timed)
24x ab rollouts 
Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
Jump rope: 200 wire rope

end timed workout

*X* jump rope: 600 wire rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 34

Tuesday 16.03.21 31min

4x8x45 T-bar rows 
3x12 BW inverted ring rows 
3x8/10db standing back extn.

3x8x10db alt. curls

4x12 Abs leg & arm raise
4x12 Janda partial crunches
Jump rope: 300x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 35
Wednesday 17.02.21 44min. 
Wire JR warmups. 
knee circle warmups. 
180ft+ BW walking lunges.
4x8x20kb goblet squats. 
*X* 3x8x45 front squat. 
6x8x40 T-bar (land mine) DLs.

Jump rope: 5x60 wire rope superset with heel/toe rises (12s)
end timed workout

*X* 6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)

*X* rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*NOT DONE - busy making wardrobes!*

LW-Push 36 (shoulders etc)

virtual pad work?

 Thursday 18.02.21 min

3x8x12.5 single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
3x8x10db seated shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
3x10x7db rear delt bench raises
3x10x7db seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x20x5db lat raises
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns.
16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1m, 2x1m & 1x2m). 
3x8x10 landmine reverse lunges. 
3x8x10 landmine deads 
24x ab rollouts. 
JR:120

End timed session

4x2min Cobra bag (8mm new base v. Fast). 
4x2min double end bag

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 37
Friday 19.02.21 37min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (8reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar)
4x12x45 BB Yates rows 
4x8 BW inverted ring rows 
3x8x30bb standing back extn.

3x8x30 (oly bar) drag curls

4x12 Janda partial crunches
4x12 Abs hanging knee raises

2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
Jump rope: 240x semi-light. 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*NOT DONE - TOO TIRED*

LW-Legs 38

Saturday 20.02.21 min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 300x
knee circle warmups 2x24<>
4x8x20kb goblet bench squats. 
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises. 
3x10x50 Trapbar lift. 
3x10x50 SLDL. 
1x24 Landmine ham/glute raises

X 3x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
X 4x2min double end bag. 
X 2x2min noodle slipping

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 24 each way. 
abs rollout x24. 
bench arm & leg raises 2x24
Jump rope: 240x heavy rope

Ivanko super-gripper 12x (top n btm)

end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 39 (shoulders etc)

Monday 22.02.21 81min. 
Shoulder warmups

4x8x12.5 single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
4x8x35 BB shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep)
4x12x7 seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
4x12x7 seated rear delt raises. 
3x10 BW rear delts ring pull-aparts 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full. 
16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow, down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total - not timed). 
Swapped to red band w/triceps rope; 3x20 hunched push downs followed by 2x20 o/head tri-extns 
24x ab rollouts 
Jump rope: 200 wire rope

end timed workout

*X* Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
*X* jump rope: 600 wire rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 40

Tuesday 23.02.21 35min

4x8x45 T-bar rows 
3x12 BW inverted ring rows. 
2x8x30 T-bar one arm rows
3x8/10db standing back extn.

3x8x10db seated 45d curls

4x12 Abs leg & arm raise
4x12 Janda partial crunches
Jump rope: 300x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 41 (easy, plenty of rest)
Wednesday 24.02.21 70min. 
Wire JR warmups. 
knee circle warmups. 
240ft + BW walking lunges (cross centre)
4x8x20kb goblet bench squats. 
6x8x40 T-bar (land mine) DLs.

Jump rope: 5x60 wire rope superset with heel raises (12s)
end timed workout

2min JR. 
6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
2min JR

rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 42 (shoulders etc)

*X* virtual pad work?

Thursday 25.02.21 61min

3x8x15 single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
3x12x10db seated shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
3x12x7db rear delt bench raises
3x12x7db seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x20x5db lat raises
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns.
16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
JM Blakley style red band tri rope push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1m, 2x1m & 1x2m)
24x ab rollouts. 
JR:120

End timed session

*X* 4x2min Cobra bag (8mm new base v. Fast). 
*X* 4x2min double end bag

*X* Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 43
Friday 26.02.21 42min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (6 reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar). 
3x8 oly bar bent over rear raises
3x15x30 BB Yates rows 
3x15 BW inverted ring rows 
3x8 oly bar standing back extn.

3x12 oly bar drag curls + burn set with 8 reps to finish

4x12 Janda partial crunches
4x12 Abs hanging knee raises

*X* 2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
*X* Jump rope: 120x semi-light. 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 44

Saturday 27.02.21 53min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 300x
knee circle warmups 2x24<>
4x8x20kb goblet bench squats. 
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises. 
3x10x50 Trapbar lift. 
1x10 (bar) & 2x10x30 good morning->sumo deadlift 
2x24 Landmine ham/glute raises (bar) . 
abs rollout x24.

end timed workout

X 3x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
X 4x2min double end bag. 
X 2x2min noodle slipping

Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 24 each way. 
bench arm & leg raises 2x24
Jump rope: 240x liquorice rope

Ivanko super-gripper 2x12x (top n btm)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday 28.02.21. 
6x2min Cobra bag

LW-Push 45 (shoulders etc)

Monday 01.03.21 58min. 
Shoulder warmups

3x12x10 single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
4x20 (bar) shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
Burn set red band side lat raises 
4x12x7 seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull). 
Burn set red band rear delt raises
4x12x7 seated rear delt raises. 
3x12 BW rear delts ring pull-aparts 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full. 
16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow, down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total - not timed). 
Red band w/triceps rope; 3x20 hunched push downs followed by 2x20 o/head tri-extns 
24x ab rollouts 
Jump rope: 120 liquorice rope

end timed workout

X Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
X jump rope: 600 wire rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 46

Tuesday 02.03.21 32min

3x12x30 T-bar rows narrow grip
3x12 BW inverted ring rows. 
2x12x15 T-bar one arm rows
3x8 oly bar standing back extn.

3x12x7db seated 45d curls

4x12 Abs leg & arm raise
4x12 Janda partial crunches
Jump rope: 120x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 47 (steady-away)
Wednesday 03.03.21 47min. 
JR warmups. 
knee circle warmups. 24x<>
240ft + BW walking lunges (cross centre)
3x12x10plt plyometric bench jump squats. 
4x12x40 T-bar (land mine) DLs.

Jump rope: 5x60 liqourice rope superset with heel raises (12s)
end timed workout

X 2min JR. 
X 6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)/noodle with added fibreglass rod!
X 2min JR

X rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 48 (shoulders etc)

X virtual pad work?

Thursday 04.03.21 66min

3x8x15 single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
3x15x7db seated shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
Red band rear delt burn set 
4x15x7db rear delt bench raises
4x15x7db seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x20x5plt lat raises
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns.
16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
JM Blakley style red band tri rope push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1m, 2x1m & 1x2m) finish with rapid burn set of 20
24x ab rollouts. 
*X* JR:120

End timed session.

session 2: 40min.
JR:120. 
6x2min Cobra bag (8mm new base v. Fast).






6x2min on double end bag - varying height/tension

2x12x16kb single arm swings - thumb turned in to out

*X* Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3x8 each way






Modded slip noodle now with fibreglass rod core - more resilient.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 49
Friday 05.03.21 42min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (6 reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar). 
super set each variation with:
3x15x30 BB Yates rows. 
3x8 oly bar bent over rear hack raises 
3x8 oly bar standing back extn.

3x15 BW inverted ring rows 
3x15 oly bar drag curls + burn set with 8 reps to finish

4x12 Janda partial crunches
4x12 Abs hanging knee raises

*X* 2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful.

Jump rope: 120x semi-light. 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 50

Saturday 06.03.21 60min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 300x
knee circle warmups 2x32<>
4x8x20kb goblet bench squats. 
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises. 
3x10x50 Trapbar lift. 
1x10 (bar) & 2x10x30 good morning->sumo deadlift 
2x24 Landmine ham/glute raises (bar). 
Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 24 each way. 
abs rollout x24. 
Ivanko super-gripper 2x12x (top n btm)

end timed workout

X 3x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
X 4x2min double end bag. 
X 2x2min noodle slipping

*X* bench arm & leg raises 2x24
*X* Jump rope: 240x liquorice rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday 07.03.21

54min

Jump rope: 3min/300x liquorice rope. 
10x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
2x2min double end bag. 
2x2min noodle slipping. 
Jump rope: 3min (337) liquorice rope. 
Bench arm & leg raises 3x24


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 51

Monday 08.03.21 23min. 
Shoulder warmups

3x12x10 single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt)
4x20 (bar) shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
Burn set red band side lat raises 
4x12x7 seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull). 
Burn set red band rear delt raises
4x12x7 seated rear delt raises. 
3x12 BW rear delts ring pull-aparts 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full. 
16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
*X* JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow, down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total - not timed). 
*X* Red band w/triceps rope; 3x20 hunched push downs followed by *X* 2x20 o/head tri-extns 
24x ab rollouts 
*X* Jump rope: 120 liquorice rope

end timed workout

*X* Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
*X* jump rope: 600 wire rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 52

Tuesday 09.03.21 30min

3x12x30 T-bar rows narrow grip
3x12 BW inverted ring rows. 
3x6x30 T-bar one arm rows
3x8 oly bar standing back extn.

3x12x7db seated 45d curls (normal then set "outside")

4x12 Abs leg & arm raise
4x12 Janda partial crunches
Jump rope: 120x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 53 (steady-away)
Wednesday 10.03.21 44min. 
JR warmups. 
knee circle warmups. 3x24x<>
280ft + BW walking lunges (cross centre)
3x12x10plt plyometric bench jump squats. 
4x12x40 T-bar (land mine) DLs.

Jump rope: 6x60 liqourice rope superset with heel raises (12s)
end timed workout

X 2min JR. 
X 6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)/noodle with added fibreglass rod!
X 2min JR

X rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 54 (shoulders etc)

*X* virtual pad work?

Thursday 11.03.21 30min

3x8x15 single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
3x15x7db seated shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
Red band rear delt burn set 
4x15x7db rear delt bench raises
4x15x7db seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x20x5plt lat raises
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns.
16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
*X* JM Blakley style red band tri rope push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1m, 2x1m & 1x2m) finish with rapid burn set of 20
*X* 24x ab rollouts. 
JR:120

End timed session.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 55
Friday 12.03.21 21min

3x BW 3pos pull-ups (6 reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar). 
super set each variation with:
3x15x30 T-bar rows narrow grip
3x8 oly bar bent over rear hack raises 
3x8 oly bar standing back extn.

3x15 BW inverted ring rows 
3x15 oly bar drag curls + burn set with 8 reps to finish

4x12 Janda partial crunches
4x12 Abs hanging knee raises

X 2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
End timed workout.

Jump rope: 120x semi-light.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 56

Saturday 13.03.21 61min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 300x
knee circle warmups 100<>
4x8x20kb goblet bench squats. 
Red band one arm scap pull down 24x
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises. 
3x10x50 Trapbar lift. 
1x10 (bar) & 2x10x30 good morning->sumo deadlift 
2x24 Landmine ham/glute raises (bar). 
Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 24 each way. 
abs rollout x24. 
Ivanko super-gripper 2x12x (top n btm)

end timed workout

X 3x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
X 4x2min double end bag. 
X 2x2min noodle slipping

X bench arm & leg raises 2x24
X Jump rope: 240x liquorice rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday: 8x2min rounds cobra & dbl end bag work. Red band oblique work and Janda sit-ups. 25kg suitcase walks. Oly bar FCTs


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 57

Monday 15.03.21 44min. 
Shoulder warmups

3x12x10 single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt)
4x20 (bar) shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
Burn set red band side lat raises 
4x12x7 seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull). 
Burn set red band rear delt raises
4x12x7 seated rear delt raises. 
3x12 BW rear delts ring pull-aparts 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full. 
16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow, down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total - not timed). 
Red band w/triceps rope; 3x20 hunched push downs followed by 2x20 o/head tri-extns 
24x ab rollouts. 
Wrist roller (up+down) 3x fwd & back 2kb
*X* Jump rope: 120 liquorice rope

end timed workout

X Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
X jump rope: 600 wire rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 58

Tuesday 16.03.21 33min

4x12x30 T-bar rows narrow grip
4x12 BW inverted ring rows. 
3x6x30 T-bar one arm rows
3x8 oly bar standing back extn.

3x12x7db seated 45d curls (normal then set "outside")

*X* 4x12 Abs leg & arm raise. 
4x12 Hollow hold w/5plt extended overhead
4x12 Janda partial crunches (2 sets W/5plt)
Jump rope: 120x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 59 (steady-away)
Wednesday 17.03.21 57min. 
JR warmups. 
320ft + BW walking lunges (outside). 
knee circle warmups. 4x24x<>
3x12x10plt plyometric bench jump squats. 
4x12x40 T-bar (land mine) DLs.

Jump rope: 6x60 liqourice rope superset with heel raises (12s)
end timed workout

X 2min JR. 
8x2min Cobra bag (8mm)/Dbl end bag

X noodle with added fibreglass rod!
X 2min JR

X rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 60 (shoulders etc)

*DOUBLED WEIGHTS!*

X virtual pad work?

Thursday 18.03.21 59min

3x8x*30* single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
4x15x*12*db seated shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
Red band rear delt burn set 
4x15x*12*db rear delt bench raises
4x15x*12*db seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x20x*12*db lat raises
16x 'Lee Priest' bar unders w/rings
16x partial rings tricep extns.
16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
JM Blakley style *black* band tri rope push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1/2m, 2x1/2m & 1x1m). 
*X* finish with rapid burn set of 20
24x ab rollouts. 
*X* JR:120. 
Tapered wrist roller: 3 sets each over & 3 under

End timed session.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 61
Friday 19.03.21 64min

3x BW*+10plt* 3pos pull-ups (6 reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar). 
super set each variation with:
3x15x*60* T-bar rows narrow grip
3x8x*20* oly bar bent over rear hack raises 
3x8x*20* oly bar standing back extn.

3x15 BW*+10plt* inverted ring rows 
3x15x*20* oly bar drag curls + burn set with 8 reps to finish

4x12*+**5plt* Janda partial crunches
4x12 Abs hanging knee raises

*X* 2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
End timed workout.

14 mins:. 
6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)/Dbl end bag 
Jump rope: 120x


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 62

Saturday 20.03.21 65min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 150x
knee circle warmups 100<>
4x8x*25plt* goblet bench squats. 
Red band one arm scap pull down 24x
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises. 
*4*x10x*100* Trapbar lift. 
*X* 1x10 (bar) & 2x10x30 good morning->sumo deadlift 
2x24 Landmine ham/glute raises (bar). 
*X* Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 24 each way. 
abs rollout x24. 
bench arm & leg raises 2x24x5plt
Ivanko super-gripper 2x12x (top n btm) 
Tapered wrist roller: 3 sets each over & 3 under

end timed workout

*X* 3x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
*X* 4x2min double end bag. 
*X* 2x2min noodle slipping

*X* Jump rope: 240x liquorice rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 63

Monday 22.03.21 85min. (Steady with some added burn sets)
Shoulder warmups

4x12x*20* single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt)
4x20x*40* (bar+20) shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). Good pump in delts. 
Burn set red band side lat raises 
4x12x*12* seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull). Burn set in the "feel" zone
Burn set red band rear delt raises
4x12x*12* seated rear delt raises. 
3x12+*10plt* BW rear delts ring pull-aparts 
16x partial bench dips & 16x full. 
16x sup planche tricep push-ups 
JM Blakley style black band tri push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow, down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total - not timed). 
Black band w/triceps rope; 3x20 hunched push downs followed by 2x20 o/head tri-extns 
24x ab rollouts. 
Wrist roller (up+down) 3x fwd & back 2kb
X Jump rope: 120 liquorice rope

end timed workout

Jump rope: 180 liquorice rope
X Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
X jump rope: 600 wire rope


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 64

Tuesday 23.03.21 42min

4x12x*50* T-bar rows narrow grip
4x12+*10plt* BW inverted ring rows. 
3x6x*25* T-bar one arm rows
3x8x*20* oly bar standing back extn.

3x12x*12db* seated 45d curls (normal then set "outside")

X 4x12 Abs leg & arm raise. 
4x12 Hollow hold w/5plt extended overhead
4x12 Janda partial crunches (2 sets W/5plt)
Jump rope: 120x liquorice rope 
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 65 (steady-away)
Wednesday 24.03.21 44min. 
JR warmups. 
knee circle warmups. 100<>
320ft + BW*+10plt* walking lunges
*4*x12x*15plt* plyometric jump squats. 
4x12x*6**0* T-bar (land mine) DLs.

Jump rope: 5x60 wire rope superset with heel raises (12s)
end timed workout

_Sadly, liquorice rope is dead _

*X* 2min JR. 
*X* 8x2min Cobra bag (8mm)/Dbl end bag

*X* noodle with added fibreglass rod!
*X* 2min JR

*X* rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 66 (shoulders etc)

DOUBLED WEIGHTS!

X virtual pad work?

Thursday 25.03.21 48min

3x8x30 single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel)
4x15x12db seated shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
Red band rear delt burn set 
4x15x12db rear delt bench raises
4x15x12db seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
3x20x12db lat raises
X 16x 'Lee Priest'/french press bar unders w/rings
X 16x partial rings tricep extns.
X 16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
JM Blakley style black band tri rope push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1/2m, 2x1/2m & 1x1m). 
Finish with 2 rapid burn sets of 20
24x ab rollouts. 
JR:120
Tapered wrist roller: 3 sets each over & 3 under.

End timed session.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 67
Friday 26.03.21 47min 
4x15x60 T-bar rows narrow grip
3x8x20 (oly bar) bent over rear hack raises 
3x8x20 (oly bar) standing back extn. 
4x15 BW+10plt inverted ring rows 
3x15x20 oly bar drag curls + burn set with 8 reps to finish

4x12+5plt Janda partial crunches
4x12 Abs hanging knee raises

X 2x12/16kb shovel hooks to finish. Dynamic & forceful. 
End timed workout.

Second workout didn't happen - _wine came a calling..._

3x BW+10plt 3pos pull-ups (6 reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar).

14 mins:. 
6x2min Cobra bag (8mm)/Dbl end bag 
Jump rope: 120x


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 68

Saturday 27.03.21 59min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 150x
knee circle warmups 100<>
5x8x25plt jump squats. 
4x10x100 Trapbar lift. 
Red band one arm scap pull down 24x
2x24 Landmine ham/glute raises (bar). 
4x8 BW hamstring bench raises. 
X 1x10 (bar) & 2x10x30 good morning->sumo deadlift 
X Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 24 each way. 
abs rollout x24. 
bench arm & leg raises 2x24x5plt
Ivanko super-gripper 2x12x (top n btm) 
Tapered wrist roller: 4 sets each over & 4 under

end timed workout

X 3x2min Cobra bag (8mm)
X 4x2min double end bag. 
X 2x2min noodle slipping

X Jump rope: 240x liquorice rope

Sunday 28/03 39min

jr:150

12x 2:30 rounds alternating 3 dbl end & 3 cobra bag

jr:300


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 69

Monday 29.03.21 48min. (Quick with some added burn sets)
Shoulder warmups

3x12x20 single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt)
3x20x40 (bar+20) shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). Good pump in delts. 
Burn set red band side lat raises 
4x12x12 seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull). Burn set in the "feel" zone
Burn set red band rear delt raises
4x12x12 seated rear delt raises. 
3x12+10plt BW rear delts ring pull-aparts various angles
12x partial bench dips & 12x full. 
12x sup planche tricep push-ups 
Black band w/triceps rope; 1x20 hunched push downs followed by 1x20 o/head tri-extns 
24x ab rollouts. 
Wrist roller (up+down) 3x fwd & back 2kb. 
end timed workout

JR : 120 immediately after

X JR: 180
X Forearm/wrist - Thor's hammer 3 way - 24x each way 
X JR: 600


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 70

Tuesday 30.03.21 37min

4x12x50 T-bar rows narrow grip
4x12+10plt BW inverted ring rows. 
3x6x25 T-bar one arm rows
3x12x20 oly bar standing back extn. (Should have been 8s)

3x12x12db seated 45d curls (normal then set "outside")

4x12 Abs leg & arm raise w/5plt
X 4x12 Hollow hold w/5plt extended overhead
4x12 Janda partial crunches (2 sets w/5plt)
JR: 120x
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Woohoo! Only £11.98 too... 








LW-Legs 71 (steady-away)
Wednesday 31.03.21 26min. 
JR warmups. (120x)
knee circle warmups. 60<>
X 320ft + BW+10plt walking lunges
4x12x20plt plyometric jump squats. 
4x12x60 T-bar (land mine) DLs.

Jump rope: 5x60 wire rope superset with heel raises (12s)
end timed workout

X 2min JR. 
X 8x2min Cobra bag (8mm)/Dbl end bag

X noodle with added fibreglass rod!
X 2min JR

X rope slipping 8x10ft


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 72 (shoulders etc)

*X* virtual pad work?

Thursday 01.04.21 106min

Work up to 3x8x30 single arm standing land mine press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep - elbows back, scoop up, pulling arm up with delt, just past parallel).

*X* 4x15x12db seated shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep). 
Red band rear delt burn set 
*X* 4x15x12db rear delt bench raises
*X* 4x15x12db seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull)
*X* 3x20x12db lat raises
*X* 16x 'Lee Priest'/french press bar unders w/rings
*X* 16x partial rings tricep extns.
*X* 16x ring tricep extns w/turnout at end for outer tri 
*X* JM Blakley style black band tri rope push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1/2m, 2x1/2m & 1x1m). 
XFinish with 2 rapid burn sets of 20

_JP inspired... (not weights though!)_

Muscle up and press 
20xbar, 12x5kg, 8x10kg, 4x15kg. 
12x20kg 
12db lat raise x20 
11x 20kg 
12db lat raise x15

Close grip floor press 
24xbar, 20x5kg, 15x10kg. 
15x20kg 
15plt low incline french press 20x 
20x20kg 
12dbs low incline french press 12x 
16x25kg 
12dbs low incline french press 11x

Flat bench arms flared (guillotine style) 
24xbar, 20x2.5 (left shoulder clicking) 
16x12dbs 
12x12dbs flyes 
15x12dbs 
12x12dbs flyes (pause/stretch)

24x ab rollouts. 
JR:120
Tapered wrist roller: 4 sets each over & 4 under.

End timed session.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 73
Friday 02.04.21 51min. 
T-bar rows narrow grip
20/20, 15/30, 12/40, 2x6x60, 2x12x50

(oly bar) bent over rear hack raises
20/bar, 12/5, 6/10, 2x8x15

(oly bar) standing back extn. 
20/bar, 3x8x20

inverted ring rows 
2x12 BW

Oly bar drag curls
20/bar, 15/5, 10/10.
2x6x20, 12x15 + burn set with 8 reps to finish

Janda partial crunches. 
4x12+5plt. 
Abs hanging knee raises. 
4x12

End timed workout.

Second workout (straight after)

*X* 3x BW+10plt 3pos pull-ups (6 reps each pos) (Tactical - thumbs over bar).

22mins:. 
9x2min Cobra bag (8mm)/Mex peanut/Dbl end bag 
JR: 200x


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 74

Saturday 03.04.21 (9m walk & grasscut!)

Sunday 04.04.21 55min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 120x
knee circle warmups 40<>

Jump squats.
20xBW, 12x10, 8x15, 2x8x25plt, 12x20

Trapbar lift. 
20xTBar, 12x50, 8x70, 1x6x100, 10x80

Landmine ham/glute raises
2x20 (bar).

BW hamstring bench raises. 
4x8

abs rollout x24. 
*X (chronic heartburn)* bench arm & leg raises 2x24x5plt
Ivanko super-gripper 2x12x (top n btm) 
Tapered wrist roller: 4 sets each over & 4 under

end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 75

Monday 05.04.21 60min. (Quickish)
Shoulder warmups

Single arm kneeling land mine press (focus on delt). 
20xBar, 8x10, 6x20, 15x15

Shoulder press (focus on delt & deactivating tricep).
20xBar, 8x5, 6x20, 15x10

Burn set red band side lat raises 
2x12x12 seated lat raise (focus on delt - pull). Plus burn set in the "feel" zone
Burn set red band rear delt raises
2x12x12 seated rear delt raises. 
2x12 BW rear delts ring pull-aparts various angles

12x partial bench dips & 12x full. 
12x sup planche tricep push-ups

Black band w/triceps rope; 1x20 hunched push downs followed by 1x20 o/head tri-extns 
24x ab rollouts. 
Wrist roller (up+down) 3x fwd & back 2kb.

end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 76
Tuesday 06.04.21 29min. 
T-bar rows narrow grip
20x20, 15x30, 12x40, 2x6x60, 10x50

(oly bar) bent over rear hack raises
20xbar, 12x5, 6x10

(oly bar) standing back extn. 
20xbar, 6x20, 10x10

Inverted ring rows 
2x12 BW

Oly bar drag curls
20xbar, 15x5, 12x10, 6x20, 10x15 + burn set with 8 reps to finish

Janda partial crunches. 
4x12+5plt. 
*X* Abs hanging knee raises. 
4x12

End timed workout.

Abs hanging knee raises. 
2x12 (at the park!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 77 (relentless)
Wednesday 07.04.21 40min. 
JR warmups. (120x)
knee circle warmups. 60<>

X 320ft BW+10plt walking lunges

Reverse lunges 
6x20x10plt (60/side)

Plyometric jump squats. 
20xBW, 15x10, 12x15, 2x10x20

T-bar (land mine) DLs. 
20x20, 15x30, 2x8x60, 12x40

Jump rope: 5x60 wire rope superset with heel raises (12s)

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 78 (shoulders etc)

Thursday 08.04.21 48min

_JP inspired... (not weights though!)_

Muscle up and press 
20xbar, 12x5kg, 8x10kg, 6x20kg. 
12x15kg 
12db lat raise x20 
12x15kg 
12db lat raise x20

Close grip floor press 
20xbar, 15x10kg, 12x15kg, 8x25kg
10x20kg 
Low incl. french press 12x12dbs
10x20kg 
Low incl. french press 12x12dbs

Flat bench arms flared (guillotine style) 
24xbar
20x12dbs 
12x12dbs flyes 
20x12dbs 
12x12dbs flyes (pause/stretch)

24x ab rollouts. 
*X* JR:120
Tapered wrist roller: 4 sets each over & 4 under.

End timed session.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 79
Friday 09.04.21 43min. 
T-bar rows narrow grip
20/20, 15/30, 12/40, 2x6x60, 2x10x50

(oly bar) bent over rear hack raises
20/bar, 12/5, 6/15, 2x8x10

(oly bar) standing back extn. 
20/bar, 3x8x20

inverted ring rows 
2x12 BW

Oly bar drag curls
20/bar, 15/5, 10/10.
2x6x20, 12x15 + burn set with 8 reps to finish

Janda partial crunches. 
4x12+5plt. 
Abs hanging knee raises. 
4x12

End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Legs 80

Saturday 10.04.21 47min.
pull-push shoulder warmup
Jump rope warmup 120x
knee circle warmups 40<>

Jump squats.
20xBW, 15x10, 8x20, 2x6x25plt, 12x15

Trapbar lift. (High grip - right hip/proximal quad hurt)
20xTBar, 12x50, 8x70, 6x80, 10x60

Landmine ham/glute raises
2x20 (bar).

BW hamstring bench raises. 
4x8

Abs rollout x24. 
Bench arm & leg raises 2x24x5plt
Ivanko super-gripper 2x12x (top n btm) 
Tapered wrist roller: 4 sets each over & 4 under

end timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

12 rounds, basic combos, on the bags. (12x2min (20s rest))








Hahaha, going back to percentage HR rather than HRR, otherwise it looks like I'm a lazy bugger.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Push 81

Monday 12.04.21 59min. (Gym!)
*X* Shoulder warmups

Machine shoulder press (focus on delt). 
20x20, 12x40, *8x50, 15x42.5 
*tried 60kg/side failed at 4 reps

Machine lat raises, arms straight alms pronated 
20x20, 12x30, 8x40, 15x32.5
(focus on delt - pull). *X* Plus burn set in the "feel" zone

Cable X rear delts
20x3.75, 12x8.75, 10x11.25, 15x8.75

Standing cable press. 
20x8.75, 12x13.75, 8x18.75, 15x11.25

JM Blakley style push downs - shoulders shrugged, super slow down and up - 13.75kg 3x 2x 1x reps (6 total TuT: 3x1/2m, 2x1/2m & 1x1m). 
Overhead extensions. 
20x8.75, 12x13.75, 8x18.75, 15x11.25
Finish with rapid burn set of 20x8.75 tricep push downs

cable crunches 3x12x36.25

end timed workout.

Home: 9 rounds on bags, with JRx40 between.

*X* 24x ab rollouts. 
*X* Wrist roller (up+down) 3x fwd & back 2kb.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LW-Pull 82
Tuesday 13.04.21 44min. 
T-bar rows narrow grip
20x20, 15x30, 12x40, 2x6x60, 10x50

(oly bar) bent over rear hack raises
20xbar, 6x10, 10x5

(oly bar) standing back extn. 
20xbar, 6x20, 12x10

Inverted ring rows 
2x12 BW

Oly bar drag curls
20xbar, 15x5, 10x15, 6x20, 12x10 + burn set with 8 reps to finish

Janda partial crunches. 
4x12+5plt. 
*X* Abs hanging knee raises. 
4x12

End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Legs 83

Wednesday 14.04.21 55min. 
Toe Press 3 sets
6-9, 9-12, 12-15. 
6x125, 9x105, 12x85

Seated Calf raise 3 sets
6-9, 9-12, 12-15. 
6x55, 12x45, 12x35

Calf Stretch(60 to 90 secs) - With toes elevated and heels pointed down, feel the stretch along the calf (90s)

Leg Extension 2x12-15
Double drop set on last. 
12x65, 12x65(55,45)

Narrow Leg Press 2x12-15. 
12x120, 12x120

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
Triple drop set on last. 
12x45, 12x45(4/40, 6/35, 8/30)

End timed workout

Assisted pull-up. 
12xBW, 12x-12, 8x-24, 6x-36 (with slow negs & hold on last set)

Home: 9 rounds on bags, with JRx20-30 between.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Push 84

Thursday 15.04.21 43min

_JP inspired..._

Oly bar muscle up and press 
20xbar, 12x5kg, 8x10kg, 6x20kg. 
12x15kg 
12db lat raise x20 
12x15kg 
12db lat raise x20

Close grip floor press 
20xbar, 15x10kg, 12x15kg, 8x25kg
10x20kg 
X Low incl. french press 12x12dbs
10x20kg 
X Low incl. french press 12x12dbs

Flat bench arms flared (guillotine style) 
24xbar
20x12dbs 
12x12dbs flyes 
20x12dbs 
12x12dbs flyes (pause/stretch)

24x ab rollouts. 
JR:120
Tapered wrist roller: 4 sets each over & 4 under.

End timed session.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pull 85

Gym Friday 16.04.21 46min. 
Lat Pulldown
3 sets
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop set on last. 
6x75 9x61 12x49.5

Machine Row
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop set on last. 
6x70 9x56 12x45.5

Assisted Chin
Rest Pause 4 failure points - - Aim 15 reps 1st set

Lat Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Hang from the chin bar.

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set (8kg)

Preacher Curl
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set (40kg)

Cable Curl
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set (18.75)

Bicep Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Put your hand behind you on a barbell and lower you hips so you feel the stretch through your shoulders and arms

Rope Crunch
3 sets 12-15 reps (33kg)

Ab Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - You can do this by laying on your stomach and pushing you torso up with your hands or holding the cable and stretching up.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Legs 86

Saturday 17.04.21 47min. 
Toe Press 3 sets
6-9, 9-12, 12-15. 
6x125, 10x105, 13x85

Seated Calf raise 3 sets
6-9, 9-12, 12-15. 
7x55, 9x45, 12x35

Calf Stretch(60 to 90 secs) - With toes elevated and heels pointed down, feel the stretch along the calf (90s)

Leg Extension 2x12-15
Double drop set on last. 
13x65, 12x65(6x55,8x45)

Narrow Leg Press 2x12-15. 
13x120, 13x120

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
Triple drop set on last. 
13x45, 13x45(4/40, 6/35, 8/30)

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

19.04.21 93min.

Monday Rotation 1: Push+Quads. 
Crucifix Cable Lateral
Rest Pause - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
6.25kg 15 (13 13)

High Incline Press unilateral 
Rest Pause - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
2x30kg 15 (9 6)

Decline Hammer Press unilateral 
2 sets, 12-15 reps Double Drop on 2nd set. 
2x22.5 12 12 (10x17.5 8x12.5)

Assisted Dip
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15bw 15bw (8bw [email protected])

Chest Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Fly on a flat bench, hold dumbbells in each hand and feel the weight stretch through your pecs. 
10plts (shook like the proverbial!)

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
Rest Pause, 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
([email protected]) [email protected] (8 8 7 6)

Shoulder Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Hold a D handle on the cable and twist round so it is behind your back and stretching through the delt.

Dumbbell Skull Crushers
Rest Pause, 4 failure points - - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
12dbs 15 (12 12 12 12)

Tricep Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - With dumbbells or cable hold, let the weight stretch the tricep overhead. 
20db. (use rope/cable if poss)

Toes Press
3 sets, 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Triple drop set on last. 
6x125, 10x105, 14x85

Calf Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - With toes elevated and heels pointed down, feel the stretch along the calf

Leg Extension
2 sets, 12-15 reps
Double drop set on last. 
14x65, 14x65 (10x55,8x45)

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
14x45, 14x45

Sissy Squat to db 
BW 2 sets 12-15 reps

Quad Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Standing leg hold with your knees together and hips pushed through

Calf Raise
3sets, 6-9reps, 9-12reps, 12-15reps. 
7x55, 9x45, 12x35

Bench Leg Raise x30

Adductor cable rest pause. 
8.25kg 15 (12 8)

End timed workout

Home - ten rounds on Cobra bag, in the sun. 
Second Covid jab at 5:30pm - no probs.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

21.04.21 78min.
Wednesday Rotation 1 - Hams + Back. 
Lying Ham Curl
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x36 (8 7 6 6)

Stiff Leg Deadlift
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps. 
45 40 35 30

Cable Adductor
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
9x11 12x8 20x6

Hamstring/Glutes Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Sit on the floor with your legs in front and lean forward to your toes as far as you can, or do this standing, reaching down to your toes.

Toe press
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
19x80kg 12 10 10

Seated Calf Raise
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x30kg 11 11 8

Calf Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - With toes elevated and heels pointed down, feel the stretch along the calf.

Lat Pulldown
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop set on last. 
7x75 10x61 13x49.5 (8x42.5 12x35.5)

Machine Row
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop set on last. 
9x63 10x56 14x49

Assisted Chin
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15 12 10 6-12 6-19 4-26

*X* Lat Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Hang from the chin bar, using straps so your grip doesn't give out, add weight if needed, or hang from a lat pull machine.

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (8kg)
15(top) Head height - 15 12 12 8

Preacher Curl
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (40kg). 
15 12 3 2

Machine Curl
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
12x50 (8 6 6)

Bicep Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Put your hand behind you on a barbell and lower you hips so you feel the stretch through your shoulders and arms

Rope Crunch
3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x12x33

*X* Ab Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - You can do this by laying on your stomach and pushing you torso up with your hands or holding the cable and stretching up.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

23.04.21 62min.

Friday - Rotation 1 - Push + Quads.

Chest Press machine
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
30+30kg 15 (8 6 5)

Incl. Machine Press
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (8 8 3 3)

Shoulder Press Machine
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
42.5+42.5kg 15 (8 3 3 2)

Pec stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Fly on a flat bench, hold dumbbells in each hand and feel the weight stretch through your pecs. (10plts)

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
Rest Pause4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set *X* Drop set on last. 
[email protected] (10 10 8 8)

Shoulder Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Hold a D handle on the cable and twist round so it is behind your back and stretching through the delt.

Cuff Pushdown
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
7x31 15x26 20x21

Tricep Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - With dumbbells or cable hold, let the weight stretch the tricep overhead.

Toe Leg Press
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Triple drop set on last. 
7x125, 11x105, 15x85 (X)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
15x65, 15x65 (10x 55 45 35)

Narrow Leg Press
4 sets 20 reps 60kg

Quad Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Standing leg hold with your knees together and hips pushed through.

Adductor cable cuff
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
8x13 10x11 21x8

Leg raise (hanging). At home 
3x12BW

Seated Calf raise
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
8x55, 10x45, 13x35

Calf Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - With toes elevated and heels pointed down, feel the stretch along the calf


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

24.04.21 68min.

Saturday - Rotation 1 - Back + Hams
Ham Curl
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
6x54 9x45 16x36

DB Romanian Deadlift (RDL). 
6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps. 
30s 28s 26s 24s

Hyperextension machine 
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
6x85 9x70 12x55

Hamstring/Glutes Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Sit on the floor with your legs in front and lean forward to your toes.

Assisted Chin
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop set on last. 
6x4db 9x4db 12bw (8x-12 6x-19 4x-26)

Upper Back Row machine 
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop set on last. 
6x45 9x40 12x35 (10x30 10x25)

Lat Pulldown machine
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop set on last. 
9x80 9x70 12x60 (10x50 10x40)

X Lat Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Hang from the chin bar, using straps so your grip doesn't give out, add weight if needed.

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. Double drop set on last. 
6x11.25 9x8.25 12x6.25 (20x5 12x3.75)

Cable shrugs
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. Double drop set on last. 
6x41 12x33 15x31 (15x28 12x26)

Cable Curl
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (18.75). 
15 (10 10 8 8)

Rope Crunch
6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
6x41 9x36 12x33

X Ab Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - You can do this by laying on your stomach and pushing you torso up with your hands or holding the cable and stretching up.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26.04.21 90min.

Monday Rotation 2 - Push + Quads

Crucifix Lateral
Rest Pause - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (8 8 8 8) 8x8 8x6

High Incline Hammer Press
Rest Pause - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
2x30kg 15 (10 10)

Hammer Decline Press
2 sets 12-15 reps
Double Drop on 2nd set. 
2x22.5 13 13 (10x17.5 10x12.5)

Dip Machine
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x72.5 (12 8 7 6)

Chest Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Fly on a flat bench 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (10 10 10 10)

Shoulder Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Hold a D handle on the cable and twist round so it is behind your back and stretching through the delt.

Cable Cross Face Extn
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
R:15x8.75 (11 5 3 3)
L:15x8.75 (11 8 7 6)

Tricep Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - cable overhead

Single Arm Bicep Curl
Rest Pause 4 failure points - - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
L&R:15x13.75 (8 5 4 3)

Calf Raise
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Triple drop set on last. 
9x55, 11x45, 14x35 (15x 30 25 20)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps Double drop last set. 
14x66, 14x66 (11x56, 10x45)

Leg Press
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
15x120, 15x120

DB Sissy Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps. (2x15)

Adductor cable mach. 
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
9x13 12x11 22x8

Quad Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Standing leg hold with your knees together and hips pushed through


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

28.04.21 80m min. 
Wednesday Rotation 2 - Hams + Back

Lying Ham Curl
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
38x15 (8 8 8 8 6)

Stiff Leg Deadlift
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps. 
6x45 8x40 12x35 15x27.5

Cable Adductor
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
6x13 9x11 12x8

Hamstring/Glutes Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - sat on floor

Standing Calf Raise
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set 15xBW (12 12 12)

Seated Calf Raise
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x30kg 12 12 10

Calf Stretch
(60 to 90 secs)

Lat Pulldown (palms facing)
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop set on last. 
8x75 11x61 14x49.5 (8x42.5 12x35.5) *Beforef adductors as gym busy!*

Low Machine Cable Row
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop set on last. 
6x70 9x63 12x56

Rack Chins
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15 (12 10 10 9)

*X* Lat Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Hang from the chin bar

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (8kg)
15(top) Head height - 15 12 12 12

Dumbbell Curl (touching plts)
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set

Stretch Cable Curls
Rest Pause 3 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (8.75). 
15 (13 10 9)

Bicep Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Put your hand behind you on a barbell and lower you hips so you feel the stretch through your shoulders and arms

Rope Crunch
3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x15x33

Ab Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - You can do this by laying on your stomach and pushing you torso up with your hands or holding the cable and stretching up.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30.04.21 65min. 
Friday - Rotation 2 - Push + Quads (Quad focused)

Seated Calf raise
3 set 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
10x55, 11x45, 14x35

Toe Press
3 sets6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
8x125, 12x105, 12x95

Calf Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - With toes elevated and heels pointed down, feel the stretch along the calf

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps
Double drop set on last. 
12x70 12x70 (8x65 6x60)

Narrow Leg Press
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
12x125 12x125

Hack Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps
Triple drop set on last. 
14x45, 14x45(5/40, 7/35, 9/30)

Chest Press Machine
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (6 6 4 5)

Pec Dec
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set *X* Drop set on last. 
75x15 (10 9 8 6)

Chest Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - 10plt Flyes

Lying Cuff Lateral
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set *X* Drop set on last. 
12x12.5 (10 8 6 6)

Shoulder Press Machine
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set *X* Drop set on last. 
45+45kg x 15 (12 6 4 3)

Shoulder Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - Hold a D handle on the cable and twist round so it is behind your back and stretching through the delt

Cuff Pushdown
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
8x31 10x28 20x26

Tricep Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - With dumbbells or cable hold, let the weight stretch the tricep overhead

Leg Raises (BW at home)
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

01.05.21 73min. 
Saturday - Rotation 2 - Back + Hams (Back focused)

Assisted Chin
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop set on last. 
7x6db 6x6db 12bw (12x-12 10x-19 8x-26)

cable Shrug
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop last set. 
7x41 9x36 12x33 (15x28 12x26)

Lat Pulldown machine
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop set on last. 
7x90 10x70 14x60 (12x50 12x40)

Upper back row machine
3 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps Double drop set on last. 
7x45 10x40 14x35 (12x30 10x25)

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs. 3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Double drop last set. 
7x11.25 10x8.25 14x6.25 (20x5 12x3.75)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Cable Curl
Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set Dropset. 
(18.75). 15 (12 12 10 8)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Seated Hamstring Curl
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
6x75 9x70 12x60.

Lying Single Leg Curl
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps Triple drop set on last. 
6x27 9x22 12x18 (x14 x9)

Hyperextension machine
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
6x85 9x70 12x55

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Rope Crunch
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
7x41 10x36 13x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

03.05.21 104min.

Monday Rotation 1: Push+Quads. 
Toes Press (only 1 I could get on!)
3 sets, 6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Triple drop set on last. 
8x125, 12x105, 15x85 (9x75 10x65).

Crucifix Cable Lateral
Rest Pause - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
8kg 15 (12 6)

High Incline Press unilateral 
Rest Pause - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
2x30kg 15 (12 12)

Decline Hammer Press unilateral 
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble Drop on 2nd set. 
2x22.5 15 12 (10x17.5 10x15)

Assisted Dip
Rest Pause 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15bw 12bw (8x-5 6x-12)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
Rest Pause, 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (10 10 8 8)

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90 sec) - D handle

Cable X-face Extns
Rest Pause, 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
12dbs 15 (11 7 4 3)

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extn
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last set. 
13x70 13x70 (11x65 8x60)

Sissy Squat to db 
BW 3 sets 12-15 reps (waiting for&#8230

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
15x45, 15x45

Quad Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Calf Raise
3sets, 6-9/9-12/12-15reps. 
8x55, 10x45, 13x35

Bench Leg Raise x30

Adductor cable rest pause. 
10kg 15 (8 8) [row machine!]

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

05.05.21 76min.
Wednesday Rotation 1 - Hams + Back.

Lying Ham Curl Rest Pause 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x41 (8 8 8 8)

Stiff Leg Deadlift (DBs)
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps. 
24s 22s 20s 18s

Cable Adductor
3 sets 6-9/9-12/12-15 reps. 
8x13 10x11 12x8

Hams/Glutes Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Sit on the floor

Toe press Rest Pause 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x90kg (10 10 10)

Seated Calf Raise Rest Pause 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x35kg (12 12 12)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Lat Pulldown
3 sets 6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop set on last. 
9x75 12x61 15x49.5 (9x42.5 13x35.5).

Dual Cable Row
3 sets 6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop set on last. 
9x63 12x56 15x49 (10x42 12x45)

Assisted Chin Rest Pause 4 failure points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15 (8 8 6 5)

Lat Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Hang from the chin bar

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
Rest Pause 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (11kg)
Head height - 15 (8 7 6 6)

Preacher Curl Rest Pause 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (45kg). 
15 (6 6 5 4)

Machine Curl Rest Pause 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
13x50 (8 6 5)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x12x36

Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)-lay on stomach and pushing you torso up


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

07.05.21 84min.

Friday - Rotation 1 - Push + Quads.

Chest Press machine (2nd)
R/Pause 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (10 8 6)

Incl. Machine Press (1st)
R/Pause 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (10 10 6 6)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/Pause 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
42.5+42.5kg 15 (9 6 6 5)

Pec stretch (60 to 90 sec) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lat (row machine)
R/Pause 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set Drop set on last. 
[email protected] (10 8 6 6) (12x10 10x7.5)

Shoulder Stretch
(60 to 90 sec) - D handle on the cable (18.75kg)

Cuff Pushdown
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x31 9x28 12x26

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Toe Leg Press
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Triple drop set on last. 
9x125, 9x115, 12x105 (X)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
14x70 14x70 (10x60 8x50 16x40)

Narrow Leg Press
4 sets 20 reps 80kg

Quad Stretch
(60 to 90 secs) - Standing leg hold

Adductor cable cuff
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x13 11x11 12x10

Leg raise (hanging)
3x12BW

Seated Calf raise
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x55, 11x45, 14x35 ([email protected] slow)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

08.05.21 69min.

Saturday - Rotation 1 - Back + Hams
Ham Curl 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x54 10x45 12x41

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. 
30s 28s 26s 24s

Hyperext mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x85 10x70 15x55

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Ass. Chin 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
6x6db 9x6db 12bw (8x-12 6x-19)

Up. Back Row mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
7x45 10x40 13x35 (12x30 12x25)

Lat P/dwn mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
7x85 10x70 13x60 (10x50 10x40)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90 secs) - Hang

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last. 
7x11.25 10x8.25 13x6.25 (20x5 14x3.75)

Cable shrugs 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
7x41 9x36 12x33 (10x31 12x28)

Cable Curl R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (20kg). 
15 (12 10 10 9)

Rope Crunch 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x41 10x36 13x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10.05.21 106min.

Monday Rotation 2 - Push + Quads

Crucifix Lateral
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (8 8 8 8) 12x5.25

High Incline Hammer Press
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
2x32.5kg 15 (12 10)

Hammer Decl Press
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble Drop 2nd set. 
2x22.5 14 14 (12x17.5 12x12.5)

Dip Machine
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x72.5 (12 10 8 6)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (12 12 10 10)

Shoulder Str (60 to 90 sec) D on cable

Cable Cross Face Extn
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
R&L:15x8.75 (12 10 8 6)

Tri Stretch (60 to 90 secs) - cable O/H

Single Arm cable Bicep Curl
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
L&R:15x13.75 (10 8 6 6)

Biceps stretch

Calf Raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop last set
9x55, 12x45, 15x35 (15x 30 25 20)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps Double drop last set. 
12x67.5, 12x67.5 (10x57.5, 8x47.5)

Leg Press
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
12x125, 12x125

DB Sissy Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps. (2x15)

Adductor cable mach. 
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
6x15 9x13 12x11

Quad Stretch (60 to 90 secs)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

12.05.21 86min. 
Wednesday Rotation 2 - Hams + Back

Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail points ~15/1st set. 
15x38 (9 4 4 3) [good warmup set prior]

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. 
30s 28s 26s 24s

Cable Adductor
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x13 10x11 13x8

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail points ~15/1st set 15xBW (12 12 12)

Seated Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail points ~15/1st set. 
15x30kg 12 12 10

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Lat Pulldown (palms facing)
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. 
9x75 12x61 15x49.5 (10x42.5 14x35.5)

Low Machine Cable Row
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. 
7x70 10x63 13x56

Rack Chins
R/P 4 fail points ~15/1st set. 
15 (12 12 10 10)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90 secs) - Hang

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail points ~15/1st set. (8kg)
lvl 11 height - 15 12 12 10

DB Curl (touching plts)
R/P 3 fail points ~15/1st set

Stretch Cable Curls
R/P 3 fail points ~15/1st set. (8.75). 
15 (14 12 10)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x15x33 (3rd set slow ecc.)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

14.05.21 88min. 
Friday - Rotation 2 - Push + Quads (Quad focused)

Seated Calf raise
3 set 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
6x60, 9x55, 12x45

Toe Press
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
6x125, 9x115, 12x105

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extn. 2 sets 12-15 reps
Dble drop set on last. 
13x70 13x70 (10x65 8x60)

Narrow Leg Press 2 sets 12-15 reps. 
13x125 13x125

Hack Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps, Triple drop last set 
15x45, 15x45(6/40, 8/35, 10/30)

Chest Press Machine
R/P 4 fail points ~15/1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (8 8 8 6)

Pec Dec
R/P 4 fail points ~15/1st set Drop last set
75x15 (12 10 8 8)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) - 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail points ~15/1st set Drop last set. 
12x12.5 (10 8 6 6)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail points ~15/1st set Drop last set. 
45+45kg x 15 (12 10 10 8)

Shoulder Stretch (60 - 90s) - D cable

Cuff Pushdown
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
6x33 9x31 12x28

Tri Stretch (60 to 90 secs) - O/H cable

End of timed workout.

Leg Raises (BW)
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

15.05.21 75min. 
Saturday - Rotation 2 - Back + Hams (Back focused)

Assisted Chin
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop set on last. 
6x8db 9x6db 12bw (10x-12 8x-19)

Cable Shrug
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last set. 
8x41 10x36 13x33 (15x28 12x26)

Lat Pulldown machine
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop set on last. 
8x90 11x70 15x60 (14x50 14x40)

Upper back row machine
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps Dble drop set on last. 
4x110 6x100 8x90 10x80 (12x70 14x60)

H/Cable Rear Delt Cuffs. 3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last set. 
8x11.25 11x8.25 15x6.25 (20x5 12x3.75)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s)

Cable Curl
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set Dropset. 
(20kg). 15 (12 12 10 8)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Seated Hams Curl
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x75 10x70 13x60.

Lying Single Leg Curl
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Triple drop set last. 
7x27 10x22 13x18 (12x14 12x9)

Hyperextension machine
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x90 10x70 13x55

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch
3 sets 6-9 reps, 9-12 reps, 12-15 reps. 
7x41 10x36 13x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

17.05.21 106min.

Monday Rotation 1: Push+Quads.

Crucifix Cable Lateral
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
11.25kg 15 (8 8) [pump 8x 8/6/3]

High Incline Press unilateral 
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
2x32.5kg 15 (10 8)

Decline Hammer Press unilateral 
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble Drop on last. 
2x22.5 15 14 (12x17.5 12x15)

Assisted Dip
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15bw 14bw (10x-5 8x-12)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (12 12 12 12)

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - D handle

Cable X-face Extns
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. R&L:15x8.25 (12 10 8 6)

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toes Press
3 sets 6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Tri drop on last. 
7x125, 10x115, 13x105 (10x95 8x85 6x75)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extn
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
14x70 14 x70 (12x65 10x60)

Sissy Squat to db 
BW 3 sets 12-15 reps

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
12x50, 12x50

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Calf Raise
3sets, 6-9/9-12/12-15reps. 
6x60, 9x55, 12x45 (+pump 20x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Bench Leg Raise x30 (actual done hanging)

Adductor cable rest pause. 
13kg 15 (10 8)

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

19.05.21 91min. (*NB* Wrong order)
Wednesday Rotation 1 - Hams + Back. (Slightly out of order)

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. 
30s 28s 26s 24s

Cable Adductor
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps. 
6x16 9x13 12x11

Toe press R/P 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x105kg (10 10 10 10)

Lying Ham Curl Rest Pause 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x41 (9 9 9 9)

X Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s) - Sat

Seated Calf Raise R/P 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15x35kg (15 15 15 +15)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Lat Pulldown
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last. 
6x77.5 9x63.5 12x52 (10x45 15x38).

Dual Cable Row
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last. 
6x70 9x63 12x56 (10x49 12x45)

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (11kg)
Lvl 10 - 15 (8 8 8 8) 10x8 12x6 20x3

Assisted Chin R/P4 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
15 (8 8 6 5) outta sync! V. Hard

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Hang

Machine Curl Rest Pause 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
14x50 (10 10 8 8)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x12x36

Preacher Curl R/P 3 fail points - Aim 15 reps 1st set. (45kg). 
15 (8 8 5 2)

X Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

@hmgs are you natty or enhanced mate?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

@jimmydeen just dable with orals now and again - currently, if i remember to take, sdrol (10 or 20mg) on training days&#8230; having said that - they are Radian D10 - so who knows? :huh: (Or in other words is my pee orange from D3 or liver stress!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

21.05.21 81min.

Friday - Rotation 1 - Push + Quads.

Chest Press machine 
R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (12 10 8 6)

Incl. Machine Press
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (12 10 8 6)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
42.5+42.5kg 15 (10 10 6 6)

Pec stretch (60 to 90 sec) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lat (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set Drop set last. 
[email protected] (12 10 8 6) (12x10 20x7.5)

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90 sec) - D

Cuff Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x31 9x28 12x26

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toe Press
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop set last. 
6x130, 9x115, 12x105 (18x85 12x75)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
15x70 15x70 (12x55 10x50)

Narrow Leg Press
4 sets 20 reps 87.5kg

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s) - Standing

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x16 10x13 13x11

Leg raise (hanging) 3x12BW

Seated Calf raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x60, 10x55, 13x45 (+pump 20x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

22.05.21 91min.

Saturday - Rotation 1 - Back + Hams
Ham Curl 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x54 11x45 13x41 (burn sets up stack)

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. 
30s 28s 26s 24s

Hyperext mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x85 11x70 12x60

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Ass. Chin 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
7x6db 10x4db 12bw (8x-5 6x-12)

Up. Back Row mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
8x45 11x40 14x35 (13x30 13x25)

Lat P/dwn mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
8x42.5 11x35 14x30 (11x25 11x20)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Hang

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last. 
8x11.25 11x8.25 14x6.25 (20x5 14x3.75)

Cable shrugs 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
8x41 10x36 13x33 (12x31 12x28)

Cable Curl R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. (20kg). 
20 (12 12 12 12) ez bar - outside grip

Rope Crunch 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x41 11x36 14x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)

End timed workout

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

24.05.21 89min. (Slightly diff order to shown)

Monday Rotation 2 - Push + Quads

Crucifix Lateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set. 
11.25kg 15 (8 8) [pump 8x 8/6/6]

High Incline Hammer Press
R/P ->15 reps 1st set. 
2x35kg 15 (9 8)

Hammer Decl Press
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble Drop 2nd set. 
2x25 15 15 (12x20 12x15)

Dip Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
15x75 (12 12 x x)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (9 9 8 6)

Shoulder Str (60 to 90s) D on cable

Cable Cross Face Extn
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
R&L:15x11.25 (10 8 5 4)

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable O/H

Single Arm cable Bicep Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
L&R:15x15 (10 8 6 4)

Biceps stretch

Calf Raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop last set
9x60, 11x55, 14x45 (+pump 20x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble drop last
12x72.5 12x72.5 (12x57.5 10x52.5)

Leg Press
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
13x125, 13x125

DB Sissy Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps. (2x15)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x16 11x13 14x11

*End timed workout *

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26.05.21 111min. 
Wednesday Rotation 2 - Hams + Back

Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x38 (10 5 5 4) 12x18 slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (18kg) prior]

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. 
32s 30s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x16 12x13 15x11 (all slow)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set 15xBW (15 12 12 12)

Seated Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x35kg (9 9 8)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Lat Pulldown (palms facing)
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (Single handle w/up)
7x77.5 10x63.5 13x52 (12x45 12x38)

Low Machine Cable Row
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (3x12x7.5 single handles slow w/up)
8x70 11x63 14x56 (slow 10x42 12x35)

X Rack Chins (all racks busy)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15 (12 12 10 10)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
lvl 11 height - 15 (9 5 4 4) 3.75 W/ups & cool down - killers!

DB Curl (touching plts)
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set

Stretch Cable Curls (soft handles)
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (8.75). 
15 (14 12 10) 3.75 W/ups & cool down burns

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x15x33 (slow ecc.)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

28.05.21 98min. ("Very connected")
Friday - Rotation 2 - Push + Quads (Quad focused)

Seated Calf raise
3 set 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x60, 10x55, 13x45

Toe Press
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x125, 10x115, 13x105

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extn. 2 sets 12-15 reps
Dble drop set on last. 
12x72.5 12x72.5 (10x67.5 8x62.5)

Narrow Leg Press 2 sets 12-15 reps. 
14x125 14x125

Hack Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps, Triple drop last set 
12x50, 12x50 (8x35 8x20)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Chest Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (8 8 8 6)

Pec Dec
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set
15x75 (12 12 10 10)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) - 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set. 
13x12.5 (10 10 10 10)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set Drop last set. 
45+45kg x 15 (12 10 8 6)

Shoulder Stretch (60 - 90s) - D cable

Cuff Pushdown
3 sets 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
7x33 10x31 13x28

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - O/H cable

End of timed workout.

*X* Leg Raises (BW)
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

29.05.21 90min. 
Saturday - Rotation 2 - Back + Hams (Back focused) straps for most ex's

Assisted Chin
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop set last. 
7x8db 10x6db 13bw (10x-12 8x-19)

Cable Shrug
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last 
9x41 11x36 14x33 (15x28 12x26)

Lat Pulldown machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last. 
9x90 12x70 16x60 (14x50 14x40)

Upper back row machine
6, 8, 10 & 12 reps Dble drop last. 
6x100 8x90 10x80 12x70 (14x60 16x50)

H/Cable Rear Delt Cuffs. (Straps)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last 
9x11.25 12x8.25 15x6.25 (20x5 20x3.75)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) hang & cable

Cable Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set Dropset. (Slow ecc.)
(21.25kg). 15 (10 10 10 10)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Seated Hams Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x75 11x70 14x60.

Lying Single Leg Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Triple drop last. 
8x27 11x22 14x18 (12x14 12x9 12x6.5)

Hyperextension machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x90 11x70 14x55

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x41 11x36 14x33

*X* Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

31.05.21 119min.

Monday Rotation 1: Push+Quads.

Crucifix Cable Lateral
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
11.25kg 15 (9 9) [pump 10x 8/6/5]

High Incline Press unilateral 
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
2x32.5kg 15 (10 10)

Decline Hammer Press unilateral 
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble Drop on last. 
2x22.5 15 15 (13x17.5 13x15)

Assisted Dip
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
15bw 15bw (12x-5 10x-12)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (10 9 8 8) 20x5

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - D handle

Cable X-face Extns
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. R&L:15x8.25 (12 10 10 9)

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toes Press
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Tri drop on last. 
8x125, 11x115, 14x105 (10x95 10x85 10x75)

Calf Raise
6-9/9-12/12-15reps. 
7x60, 10x55, 13x45 (+pump 20x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extn
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
13x72.5 13x72.5 (10x67.5 8x62.5)

Sissy Squat to db 
BW 3 sets 12-15 reps
2x12

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
13x50, 13x50

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Bench Leg Raise x30 (actual done hanging)

Adductor cable rest pause. 
13kg 15 (10 8)

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

02.06.21 109min.
Wednesday Rotation 1 - Hams + Back

Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x38 (10 8 8 6) 12x18 slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (18kg) prior]

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. 
32s 30s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps. 
7x16 10x13 13x11

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toe press R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x105kg (14 13 13 12)

Seated Calf Raise R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x40kg (13 13 13)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Lat Pulldown
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last. 
7x77.5 10x63.5 13x52 (10x45 15x38).

Dual Cable Row
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last. 
7x70 10x63 13x56 (10x49 12x45)

Assisted Chin R/P4 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15 (12 10 8 8)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
Lvl 10 - 15 (12 12 10 8) 24x6

Preacher Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (45kg). 
15 (8 8 7)

Machine Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x50 (8 8 8)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x13x36

Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

04.06.21 80min.

Friday - Rotation 1 - Push + Quads.

Chest Press machine 
R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (12 12 10 8)

Incl. Machine Press
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (12 12 10 8)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
42.5+42.5kg 15 (12 10 8 6)

Pec stretch (60 to 90s) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lat (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st Drop set last. 
[email protected] (12 10 8 6)

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - D

Cuff Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x31 10x28 13x26

Cable Tri O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toe Press
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop set last. 
7x130, 10x115, 13x105 (10x95 10x85 10x75)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
14x72.5 14x72.5

Narrow Leg Press
4 sets 20 reps 90kg

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x16 11x13 14x11

Leg raise (hanging) 3x12BW

Seated Calf raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x60, 11x55, 14x45 (+pump 24x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

05.06.21 107min.

Saturday - Rotation 1 - Back + Hams
Ham Curl 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (*2nd*)
9x54 12x45 15x41 (burn sets up stack)

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. (*1st*)
32s 30s 28s 26s

Hyperext mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x85 12x70 15x60

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Ass. Chin 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
X 8x6db 11x4db 13bw (8x-5 6x-12). 
3x6x8 (8x-12 8x-19)

Up. Back Row mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last. 
9x45 12x40 15x35 (14x30 14x25)

Extra - dual handle rows [email protected]

Lat P/dwn mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last. 
9x42.5 12x35 15x30 (12x25 12x20)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Hang

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last. 
9x11.25 12x8.25 15x6.25 (20x5 24x3.75) PUMPED!

Cable shrugs 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
9x41 11x36 14x33 (12x31 12x28)

Cable Curl R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. (24kg). 
16 (12 10 10 8) ez bar - outside grip (20x11 pump set, wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x41 12x36 15x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)

Bench crunch mach. R/P 3FPs
10kg 15 (8 8 6) [abs hurt Sunday!]

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

07.06.21 112min.

Monday Rotation 2 - Push + Quads

Crucifix Lateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set. 
11.25kg 15 (10 10) [pump 10x 8/6/ 20x5]

High Incline Hammer Press
R/P ->15 reps 1st set. 
2x35kg 15 (10 9)

Hammer Decl Press
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble Drop 2nd set. 
2x27.5 12 12 (9x22.5 9x17.5)

Dip Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
15x75 (12 12 8 8)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (12 10 8 6) 20x5

Shoulder Str (60 to 90s) D on cable

Cable Cross Face Extn
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
R&L:15x11.25 (12 10 8 6)

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable O/H

Single Arm cable Bicep Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
L&R:15x16 (10 8 6 4)

Biceps stretch

*Legs&#8230;*

Seated Calf Raise (b)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop last set
9x60, 12x55, 15x45 (+pump 24x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extension (d)
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble drop last
15x72.5 15x72.5 (12x57.5 10x52.5)

Leg Press - leg sled (c)
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
15x125, 14x125

DB Sissy Squat (e)
2 sets 12-15 reps. (2x15)

Adductor cable cuff (a)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x16 12x13 15x11 (slow ecc)

End timed workout

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s) (f)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

09.06.21 109min. 
Wednesday Rotation 2 - Hams + Back

Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (a)
15x41 (5 5 5 5) 12x18 slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (18kg) prior]

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. (c)
32s 30s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor (b)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
6x17.5 9x15 15x12.5 (all slow ecc)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15xBW (15 15 15)

Seated Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x45kg (14 6 5)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Lat Pulldown (parallel grip)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (Single handle w/up)
8x77.5 11x63.5 14x52 (10x45 8x38)

Low Machine Cable Row
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (3x12x7.5 single handles slow w/up)
9x70 12x63 15x56 (slow 10x49 10x42)

X Rack Chins
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15 (12 12 10 10)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
lvl 11 height - 15 () 3.75 W/ups & cool down - killers!

Stretch Cable Curls (soft handles)
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (16kg). 
15 (14 12 10) 3.75 W/ups & 6.25 cool down burns

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x15x33 (slow ecc.)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

11.06.21 80min.
Friday - Rotation 2 - Push + Quads (Quad focused)

Seated Calf raise (b)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x60, 11x55, 14x45

Toe Press (a)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x130, 11x115, 14x105

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extn. 2 sets 12-15 reps
Dble drop set on last. (d)
15x72.5 15x72.5 (12x67.5 10x62.5)

Narrow Leg Press 2 sets 12-15 reps. (c)
15x125 15x125

Hack Squat (e)
2 sets 12-15 reps, Triple drop last set 
13x50, 13x50 (x40 x30 x20)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Chest Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set. 
30+30kg 15 (12 10 8 6)

Pec Dec
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set
15x75 (12 12 10 10) 10x55 10x35

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) - 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set. 
15x12.5 (12 12 10 10) 10x 10/8.5/5

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set Drop last set. 
45+45kg x 15 (12 12 10 8)

Shoulder Stretch (60 - 90s) - D cable

Cuff Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x33 11x31 14x28

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - O/H cable

X Leg Raises (BW)
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps.

End of timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

12.06.21 118min. 
Saturday - Rotation 2 - Back + Hams (Back focused) straps for most ex's

Assisted Chin (a)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop set last. 
8x8db 11x6db 14bw (10x-12 10x-19)

Cable Shrug (c)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last 
9x41 12x36 15x33 (16x28 12x26)

Lat Pulldown machine (b)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last. 
6x95 9x75 12x65 (10x55 10x45) slow ecc.

Upper back row machine (e)
6, 8, 10 & 12 reps Dble drop last. 
6x100 8x90 10x80 12x70 (14x60 16x50) slow ecc.

H/Cable Rear Delt Cuffs. (d) (Straps)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last 
6x13.75 9x11.25 12x8.25 (20x6.25 24x3.75)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) cable

Cable Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set Dropset. (Slow ecc.)
(21.25kg). 15 (10 10 10 10)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Seated Hams Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x75 12x70 15x60.

Lying Single Leg Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Triple drop last. 
9x27 12x22 15x18 (12x14 12x9 12x6.5)

Hyperextension machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
8x90 11x70 14x55

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x41 12x36 15x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

14.06.21 129min.

Monday Rotation 1: Push+Quads.

Crucifix Cable Lateral
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set. 
11.25kg 15 (10 9) [pump 10x 8/6/5]

High Incline Press unilateral 
R/P ->15 reps 1st set. 
2x32.5kg 15 (12 10)

Decl Hammer Press unilateral 
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble Drop on last. 
2x22.5 15 15 (13x17.5 13x15)

Assisted Dip
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
16bw 16bw (12x-5 10x-12)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (10 10 9 8) 20x5

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - D handle

Cable X-face Extns (before lat rows)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
R&L:15x8.25 (12 12 10 9)

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toes Press
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Tri drop on last. 
9x125, 12x115, 15x105 (12x95 15x85 20x75)

Calf Raise
6-9/9-12/12-15reps. 
8x60, 11x55, 14x45 (+pump 20x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extn
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
14x72.5 14x72.5 (10x67.5 8x62.5)

Sissy Squat to db 
BW 3 sets 12-15 reps
2x14

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
14x50, 14x50

Adductor cable rest pause. 
13kg 15 (10 8)

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Bench Leg Raise x30 (actual done hanging)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16.06.21 124min.
Wednesday Rotation 1 - Hams + Back

Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x38 (12 10 8 6) 12x18 slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (18kg) prior pause & squeeze]

*X* DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. 
32s 30s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps. 
8x16 11x13 14x11 (slow ecc.)

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toe press R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x110kg (10 10 10)

Seated Calf Raise R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x40kg (14 14 14)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Lat Pulldown
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last. 
8x77.5 11x63.5 14x52 (12x45 12x38).

Dual Cable Row
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last. 
8x70 11x63 14x56 (12x49 14x42). 
( 3x12x7.5 feeder sets)

Assisted Chin R/P4 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15 (12 10 8 8) (actual 4x15BW partials)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
Lvl 10 - 15 (14 12 10 8) 24x6

(crucifix raises (lvl 13) 20x3 3x12x6 as extra)

Preacher Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (45kg). 
15 (9 9 9)

*X* Machine Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 
15x50 (9 9 9)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps. 
3x14x36 (actually 4x14x36 standing)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

18.06.21 71min.

Friday - Rotation 1 - Push + Quads.

Chest Press machine 
R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (12 12 12)

Incl. Machine Press
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
35+35kg 15 (12 5 4 3)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
42.5+42.5kg 15 (6 4 3 2)

Pec stretch (60 to 90s) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lat (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st Drop set last. 
[email protected] (14 12 10 8 )

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

Cuff "X" Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
6x16 9x13 12x11

Cable Tri O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toe Press
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop set last. 
8x130, 11x115, 14x105 (10x95 10x85 10x75)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
15x72.5 15x72.5

Narrow Leg Press
4 sets 20 reps 95kg

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x16 12x13 15x11

*X* Leg raise (hanging) 3x12BW

Seated Calf raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x65, 11x60, 14x45 (+pump 24x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing cable crunches matrix stackx30


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

19.06.21 111min.

Saturday - Rotation 1 - Back + Hams
Ham Curl 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x55 9x46 12x42 (burn sets up stack)

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
32s 30s 28s 26s

Hyperext mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
6x87.5 9x72.5 12x62.5

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

X Ass. Chin 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
8x6db 11x4db 13bw (8x-5 6x-12). 
Pull-ups 3x10xBW (3 way - 1 set ea.)

Extra - dual handle rows [email protected]

Up. Back Row mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last. 
9x45 12x40 15x35 (14x30 14x25)

Lat P/dwn mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last. 
6x45 9x37.5 12x32.5 (12x27.5 12x22.5)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last. 
6x13.75 9x11.25 12x8.25 (20x6.25 24x5) PUMPED AF!

Cable shrugs 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
Double drop on last. 
9x41 12x36 15x33 (12x31 12x28)

Cable Curl R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. (25kg)
15 (12 8 8 8) ez bar - outside grip *X* (20x11 pump set, wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Stand Rope Crunch 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
9x41 12x36 15x33

Bench crunch mach. R/P 3FPs
10kg 15 (8 8 6)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

21.06.21 122min.

Monday Rotation 2 - Push + Quads

Crucifix X Lateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set. 
8.25kg 15 (10 10) [pump 12x6 24x5]

High Incline Hammer Press
R/P ->15 reps 1st set. 
2x35kg 15 (10 10)

Hammer Decl Press
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble Drop 2nd set. 
2x27.5 13 13 (10x22.5 10x17.5)

Dip Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
15x75 (12 12 9 9)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) 10plts

 Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
[email protected] (12 10 10 6) 20x5

Shoulder Str (60 to 90s) D/cable

Cable Cross Face Extn
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 
R&L:15x13.25 (3 6 4 3)

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

DAP cable Bicep Curls
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 15x16 (8 6 4 3)

Biceps stretch

Legs&#8230;

Seated Calf Raise ()
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop last set
6x65, 9x60, 12x50 (+pump 24x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extension ()
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble drop last
12x75 12x75 (10x60 8x55)

Leg Press - leg sled ()
2 sets 12-15 reps. 
12x75, 12x75 (low wgt ->control)

DB Sissy Squat ()
2 sets 12-15 reps. (2x15)

Adductor cable cuff ()
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. 
6x18 9x15 12x13 (slow ecc)

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s) ()

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

23.06.21 108min.
Wednesday Rotation 2 - Hams + Back

Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (a)
16x41 (8 8 8 8) 12x18 slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (18kg) prior]

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps. (C)
32s 30s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor (b)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x17.5 10x15 13x13.75 (all slow ecc)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
20xBW (12 12 12)

Seated Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x45kg (10 9 8)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Lat Pulldown (parallel grip)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (*X* Single handle w/up)
9x77.5 12x63.5 15x52 (10x45 8x38)

Low Machine Cable Row
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (3x12x7.5 single handles slow w/up)
9x70 12x63 15x56 (slow 10x49 10x42)

*X* Rack Chins
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
15 ()

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
lvl 11 height - 16 (4 3 3 2) 24x3.75 20x6.25 W/ups & cool down - killers!

Stretch Cable Curls (soft handles)
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (13kg).
18 (12 12 12) 3.75 W/ups & 6.25 cool down burns (wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Rope Crunch 3x12-15 reps.
3x13x36 (slow ecc.) plus extra set after cramping-up

*X* Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

25.06.21 77min.
Friday - Rotation 2 - Push + Quads (Quad focused)

Seated Calf raise ()
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x60, 12x55, 15x45

Toe Press ()
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x132.5, 9x117.5, 12x107.5

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extn. 2 sets 12-15 reps
Dble drop set on last. ()
14x75 14x75 (8x70 6x65)

Narrow Leg Sled Press 2 sets 12-15 reps. ()
13x75 13x75

Hack Squat ()
2 sets 12-15 reps, Triple drop last set
14x50, 14x50 (8x40 6x30 10x20)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Chest Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set.
25+25kg 20 (12 12 10 10)

X Pec Dec
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set
15x75 () x65 x60
DAP 13.75/side 15 (15 10 8 8) 12x11 12x8

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) - 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set.
15x12.5 (10 10 8 8) 10x 10/7.5/5

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set Drop last set.
45+45kg x 16 (12 10 8 6)

Shoulder Stretch (60 - 90s) - D cable

Cuff “X” Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x16 10x13 13x11

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - O/H cable

*X* Leg Raises (BW)
4 sets 6 reps, 8 reps, 10 reps, 12 reps.

Standing cable crunches 5x8x33

End of timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26.06.21 107min.
Saturday - Rotation 2 - Back + Hams (Back focused) straps for most ex's

*X* Assisted Chin ()
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop set last.
8x8db 11x6db 14bw (10x-12 10x-19)

Pull-ups 3way 3x3x12BW (couple of sets cable lat crunch warmups)

Cable Shrug ()
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
6x43 9x41 12x36 (16x33 12x29)

Lat Pulldown machine ()
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last.
7x95 10x75 13x65 (10x55 10x45) slow ecc.

Upper back row machine ()
6, 8, 10 & 12 reps Dble drop last.
6x100 8x90 10x80 12x70 (14x60 16x50) slow ecc.

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) cable
Cable Curl 20x21kg

H/Cable Rear Delt Cuffs. ()
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
7x13.75 10x11.25 13x8.25 (20x6.25 24x3.75)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) cable

Cable Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set Dropset. (Slow ecc.)
(21.25kg). 20 (12 10 8 8)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

*Legs…*
Seated Hams Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x77.5 9x72.5 12x62.5

Lying Single Leg Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Triple drop last.
6x28 9x23 12x19 (12x14 12x9 12x6.5)

Hyperextension machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x90 12x70 15x55

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch (b4 legs)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x41 12x36 15x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

28.06.21 104min.

Monday Rotation 1: Push+Quads.

Crucifix Cable X Lateral
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set.
11.25kg 18 (3 2) [pump 10x 8/6/5 20x3.25]

High Incline Press unilateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set.
2x30kg 18 (6 6 3)

Decl Hammer Press unilateral
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble Drop on last.
2x22.5 15 15 (13x17.5 13x15)

Assisted Dip
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
16bw (8 6 5 4) (12x-5 10x-12)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
[email protected] (10 8 8 7) 20x5

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - D handle

Cable X-face Extns ()
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
R&L:18x8.25 (18 10 8 6)

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

*Legs…*
Toes Press
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Tri drop on last.
10x125, 13x115, 16x105 (12x95 15x85 20x75)

Calf Raise
6-9/9-12/12-15reps.
9x60, 12x55, 15x45 (+pump 20x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extn
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
15x72.5 15x72.5 (5x67.5 3x62.5)

Sissy Squat to db (b)
BW 3 sets 12-15 reps
2x15

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15 (a)
12x55, 12x55

Adductor cable rest pause.
13kg 16 ()

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

*X* Bench Leg Raise x30 (actual done hanging)
Standing cable crunches 3x8x33


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30.06.21 102min.
Wednesday Rotation 1 - Hams + Back

Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x38 (8 6 6 6) 12x18 slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (18kg) prior pause & squeeze]

X DB RDL
*Cable* *Pull through* 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
32s 30s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps.
9x16 12x13 15x11 (slow ecc.)

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toe press R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x110kg (8 8 6)

Seated Calf Raise R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x40kg (9 9 5)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Lat Pulldown
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last.
9x77.5 12x63.5 15x52 (12x45 12x38).


Dual Cable Row
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last.
9x70 12x63 15x56 (12x49 14x42).
( 3x12x7.5 feeder sets)

Assisted Chin R/P4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16 (6 6 8 8) (actual BW partials)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
Lvl 10 - 16 (5 4 1 1) 24x6

(crucifix raises (lvl 19) 3x12x6 24x3 as extra)

Preacher Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (45kg).
16 (5 3 3) +12x25 pump

*X *Machine Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
15x50 (9 9 9)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps.
3x15x36 (actually 4x15x36 standing)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

02.07.21 72min.

Friday - Rotation 1 - Push + Quads.

Shoulders - hard work after last nights boxing!
Chest Press machine
R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
25+25kg 16 (11 8 8)

Incl. Machine Press
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
25+25kg 16 (6 6 5)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
35+35kg 16 (8 8 8 5)

Pec stretch (60 to 90s) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lat (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st Drop set last.
[email protected] (12 12 9 9)

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

Cuff "X" Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x16 10x13 13x11

Cable Tri O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

Toe Press
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop set last.
9x130, 13x115, 15x105 (10x95 10x85 10x75)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps.
12x75 12x75

Narrow Leg Press
4 sets 20 reps 95kg
20/20/24/16

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x18 9x16 12x13

*X* Leg raise (hanging) 3x12BW

Seated Calf raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x65, 11x60, 14x45 (+pump 24x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing cable crunches 3x12x38


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

03.07.21 111min.

Saturday - Rotation 1 - Back + Hams
Ham Curl 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x55 10x46 13x42 (burn sets up stack)

*X* DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
32s 30s 28s 26s
Cable Pull through 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
32s 30s 28s 26s (plus 4x12x16kb swings at home)

Hyperext mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x87.5 10x72.5 13x62.5

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

*X* Ass. Chin 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
Double drop on last.
8x6db 11x4db 13bw (8x-5 6x-12)

Pull-ups 3 way - 2x10xBW ea.

Extra - dual handle rows 12x 7.5/10/12.5ea.

Up. Back Row mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last.
6x47.5 9x42.5 12x37.5 (14x32.5 14x27.5)

Lat P/dwn mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last.
7x45 10x37.5 13x32.5 (13x27.5 13x22.5)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last.
7x13.75 10x11.25 13x8.25 (20x6.25 24x5) PUMPED AF!

Cable shrugs 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
Double drop on last.
10x41 13x36 16x33 (12x31 12x28)

Cable Curl R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. (25kg)
16 (12 10 10 10) ez bar - outside grip (20x11 pump set, wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Stand Rope Crunch 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
10x41 13x36 16x33

Bench crunch mach. R/P 3FPs
10kg 16 (12 6 5)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)

End timed workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Workouts split for a month as Upper/Lower (as kinda DELOAD - Using previous reps/wgts as min, extra attention to 3s ecc.)*

05.07.21 55min
9 Monday Rotation 2: Quads
Seated Calf Raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop last set
6x65, 9x60, 12x50 (+pump 24x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble drop last
12x75 12x75 (10x60 8x55)

Leg Press - leg sled
2 sets 12-15 reps.
12x75, 12x75 (low wgt ->control)

DB Sissy Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps. (2x15)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x18 9x15 12x13 (slow ecc)

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Bench crunch mach. R/P 3FPs
10kg 16 (12 8 6)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

07.07.21 79min
10 Wednesday Rotation 2: Push
Crucifix X Lateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set.
8.25kg 16 (6 4 4) [pump 18x6 24x5]

High Incline Hammer Press
R/P ->15 reps 1st set.
2x30kg 16 (11 8 6)

Hammer Decl Press
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble Drop 2nd set.
2x27.5 14 14 (10x22.5 10x17.5)

Dip Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
16x75 (8 8 _<rest>_ 10 6)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
[email protected] (9 9 9 6) 18x7.5 24x5

Shoulder Str (60 to 90s) D/cable

Cable Cross Face Extn
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
R&L:16x13.75 (6 3 then 6 3 @11.25)

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

DAP cable Bicep Curls
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
15Kgx16 (12 9 9 6)

Biceps stretch


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

09.07.21 39min
11 Friday Rotation 2: Hams
Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x42 (8 8 8 8) 12x18 slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (18kg) prior] Back up stack

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
32s 30s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x17.5 10x15 13x13.75 (all slow ecc)

20x24kb swings

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
20xBW (13 13 13 13)

Seated Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x45kg (11 9 9)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10.07.21 65min
12 Saturday Rotation 2: Pull
Lat Pulldown (parallel grip)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (Single handle w/up)
9x77.5 12x63.5 15x52 (10x45 8x38)

Low Machine Cable Row
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (3x12x7.5 single handles slow w/up)
9x70 12x63 15x56 (slow 10x49 10x42)

Rack Chins (inverted rows)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16 (8 8 8 8) feet to wall

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
lvl 11 height - 16 (8 7 5 2) 20x6.25 24x5 cool down - killers!

DAP Stretch Cable Curls (soft handles)
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (13kg).
18 (12 12 12) 20x8.5 20x6.25 24x3.25 cool down burns (wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Rope Crunch 3x12-15 reps.
3x13x36 (fast con./slow ecc.)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

12.07.21 60min
13 Monday Rotation 2: Quads
Seated Calf raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x60, 12x55, 15x45 (20x45 slow)

Toe Press
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x132.5, 9x117.5, 12x107.5

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extn. 2 sets 12-15 reps
Dble drop set on last
16x75 16x75 (10x70 8x65) 24x25 cool down

Narrow Leg Sled Press 2 sets 12-15 reps
16x75 16x75 (24x45 feet close & heels off plate)

Hack Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps, Triple drop last set
12x60, 12x60 (6x40 8x30 10x20)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

14.07.21 65min
14 Wednesday Rotation 2: Push
Chest Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set.
25+25kg 20 (8 8 8 6)

DAP Pecs at shoulder lvl
16.25/side 16 (8 8) 12x13 12x11 (24x8 pump)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) - 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set.
16x12.5 (9 7 6 6) 10x 10/7.5/5

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set Drop last set.
45+45kg x16 (partials 8 6 6 X) Left shoulder didn’t feel ‘right’

Shoulder Stretch (60 - 90s) - D cable

Cuff “X” Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
2x7x16 10x13 13x11 (pauses felt good)

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - O/H cable

Standing cable crunches 5x12x36

Additional:
2x8x36 Oblique side crunches
2x12x21 Oblique side pulls


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16.07.21 68min
15 Friday Rotation 2: Hams
3x20x20kb swings

Seated Hams Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (6x72.5 _*W/up!?!*_)
6x77.5 9x72.5 12x62.5

Lying Single Leg Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Triple drop last.
6x28 9x23 12x19 (12x14 12x9 12x6.5)

Hyperextension machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x90 12x70 15x55

3x20x20kb swings

3x12xBW 45d hyperextensions

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x41 12x36 15x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

17.07.21 74min
16 Saturday Rotation 2: Pull
Pull-ups 3way 3x3x12BW (cable lat crunch w/ups 3x8x19)

Cable Shrug
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
6x43 9x41 12x36 (16x33 12x29)

Lat Pulldown machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last.
7x95 10x75 13x65 (10x55 10x45) slow ecc.

Upper back row machine
6, 8, 10 & 12 reps Dble drop last.
6x100 8x90 10x80 12x70 (14x60 16x50) slow ecc.

H/Cable Rear Delt Cuffs.
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
7x13.75 10x11.25 13x8.25 (20x6.25 24x5)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) cable 150s

Cable Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set Dropset. (Slow ecc.) (plastic short Tri-bar)
(25kg). 18 (15 12 10 10)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

19.07.21 68min
1 Monday Rotation 1: Quads
Toes Press (calf/heel stretch mezz. Stairs)
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Tri drop on last.
10x125, 13x115, 16x105 (12x95 15x85 20x75)

Calf Raise
6-9/9-12/12-15reps.
9x65, 12x60, 15x50 (+pump 20x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extn
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
16x75 16x75 (10x65 12x60)

Sissy Squat to db
BW 3 sets 12-15 reps
2x12x10db

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
12x55, 12x55

Adductor cable rest pause.
13kg 16 (12 12)

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing cable crunches 5x8x33


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

21.07.21 61min (no dbol)
2 Wednesday Rotation 1: Push

Crucifix Cable X Lateral
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set.
11.25kg 18 (4 4) [pump 10x 8/6/5 25x3.25]

High Incline Press unilateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set.
2x30kg 18 (7 7 4)

Decl Hammer Press unilateral
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble Drop on last.
2x22.5 16 (15x17.5!) 15 (15x17.5 15x15)

Assisted Dip
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
16bw (8 7 7 7) (5x-5 10x-12)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
[email protected] (12 10 10 10) 20x7.5

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - D handle

Cable X-face Extns
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
R&L:18x8.25 (18 10 10 10)

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

23.07.21 58min
3 Friday Rotation 1: Hams
Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x38 (10 10 8 7) then up-stack slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (20x18kg) prior pause & squeeze]

Cable Pull through 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
33s 31s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps.
9x16 12x13 15x11 (slow ecc.)

(Addit.) 2x20x20kb swings

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s) + 2:30 on 45d hyperextension stretching hams

Toe press R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x110kg (10 10 10)

Seated Calf Raise R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x40kg (10 10 10)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

24.07.21 87min
4 Saturday Rotation 1: Pull
Lat Pulldown
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last.
9x77.5 12x63.5 15x52 (12x45 12x38).

Dual Cable Row
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last.
9x70 12x63 15x56 (12x49 14x42).
(3x12x7.5 feeder sets)

Assisted Chin R/P4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16 (8 6 5 5) (actual BW partials) 3x-12 3x-26

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
Lvl 10 - 16 (6 5 3 3) 20x8 24x6

(crucifix raises (lvl 19) 3x12x6 24x3 as extra)

Preacher Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (45kg).
16 (6 5 5) +16x25 pump

Machine Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x50 (9 9 9)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps.
4x15x36

Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

26.07.21 90min
5 Monday Rotation 1: Quads
2x20x20kb swings
Toes Press (calf/heel stretch mezz. Stairs)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop set last.
9x130, 14x115, 16x105 (11x95 12x85 16x75)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps.
12x77.5 12x77.5

Narrow Leg Press (seated sled)
4 sets 20 reps 80kg
22/22/22/22

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x18 9x16 12x13

Abductor cable cuff (extra)
2x20x6kg

Seated Calf raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x65, 11x60, 14x45 (+pump 24x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

3x20x20kb swings


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

28.07.21 58min
6 Wednesday Rotation 1: Push
Chest Press machine
R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
25+25kg 20 (12 10 10 10)

Incl. Machine Press
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
25+25kg 20 (12 10 6 4 1)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
45+45kg 20 (8 8 8 8) plus 2x8x25 sat facing mch

Pec stretch (60 to 90s) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lat (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st Drop set last.
[email protected] (12 11 11 11) 24x7.5

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

Cuff "X" Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x16 10x13 13x11 (15x8, 18x6 & 20x3)

Cable Tri O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

(crucifix raises (lvl 19) 3x12x6 24x3 as extra)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30.07.21 45min
7 Friday Rotation 1: Hams
20x20kb swings

Ham Curl 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x55 10x46 13x42 (burn sets up stack)

Cable Pull through 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
33 31 28 26

Hyperext mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
[email protected] 9x72.5 12x67.5

3x20x20kb swings

3x12xBW 45d hyperextensions*

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing cable crunches 3x12x38

*last set done glute-ham raise style: v. Hard!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

31.07.21 90min
8 Saturday Rotation 1: Pull

Pull-ups 3 way - 3x10xBW ea.

Extra - dual handle rows 12x 7.5/10/12.5ea.

Up. Back Row mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last.
6x47.5 9x42.5 12x37.5 (14x32.5 14x27.5)

Lat P/dwn mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last.
7x45 10x37.5 13x32.5 (13x27.5 13x22.5)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last.
7x13.75 10x11.25 13x8.25 (20x6.25 2x24x5) PUMPED AF!

Cable shrugs 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
Double drop on last.
10x41 13x36 16x33 (12x31 12x28)

Cable Curl R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. (25kg)
16 (12 10 10 10) ez bar - outside grip (20x11 pump set, wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Extra:
Oblique twists 12/8/6 x11kg
Cable side bends 20/12/8 x11kg
45d hypers (glute-hams) 3x8bw


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

09.08.21 115min
9 Monday Rotation 2: Quads
(Mezz. Stair heel stretch & 20x20kb swings)
Seated Calf Raise (pre-ex, cont. tension 15kg pre-sets)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop last set
7x65, 10x60, 13x50 (+pump 24x25kg)

(toe press - 2-3-2 cont. tension 4x8x45kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extension
(Pre-ex 2-3-2 cont. tension 4x8x45kg)
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble drop last
13x75 13x75 (12x60 10x55)

Leg Press - leg sled
2 sets 12-15 reps.
13x75, 13x75 (2-3-2 very control’d)

DB Sissy Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps. (2x15x8db)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x18 10x15 13x13 (slow ecc)

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Bench crunch mach. R/P 3FPs
10kg 16 (6 6 6 6)
(+3x12 physio ball crunches 55cm)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s) over ball


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

11.08.21 96min
10 Wednesday Rotation 2: Push
*Mark Cole’s inspired: Distal->proximal, reduced weight workout style*
Crucifix X Lateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set.
8.25kg 16 (8 4 4) [pump 18x6 24x5] +16x3.25

High Incline Hammer Press
R/P ->15 reps 1st set.
2x15kg 16 (6 7) & 16 (6 6) full stretch w/control

Hammer Decl Press
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble Drop 2nd set.
2x15kg 16 16 (12x10 12x5)

Dip Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
16x50kg (9 9 8 8)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
[email protected] (8 8 8 8) 18x7.5 24x5 contract<>stretch

Shoulder Str (60 to 90s) D/cable

Cable Cross Face Extn
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
R&L:16x10kg (10 6 3 2)

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

DAP cable Bicep Curls
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
11.25Kgx16 (12 9 9 6) contract<>stretch

Biceps stretch


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

13.08.21 65min 
11 Friday Rotation 2: Hams
_(Dis.->Prox. Contraction)_
20x24kb swings
Lying Ham Curl (straight-inline back)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x27 (12 10 8 6) 12x18 slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (18kg) prior] *X* Back up stack

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
32s 30s 28s 26s (Cable pull throughs)

Cable Adductor
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
8x17.5 12x15 14x13.75 (all slow ecc)

45d hyperext'n 3x8BW (GH style)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
24xBW () no fail sets - 24 reps controlled

Seated Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x30kg (12 10 8 6)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

14.08.21 90min
12 Saturday Rotation 2: Pull
3x20x16kb swings at home
Lat Pulldown *X* (parallel grip)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. *X* (Single handle w/up)
[shoulder width down to head level, concentrate on top section connection]
6x80 9x66 12x56 (10x45 8x38)

Low Machine Cable Row
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (3x12x7.5 single handles slow w/up)
6x77 9x70 12x63 (slow 10x49 10x42)

Rack Chins (inverted rows)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
20 (7 7 7 7) *X* feet to wall

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (11kg)
lvl 11 height - 16 (8 8 5 5 5) 20x6.25 24x5 cool down - killers!

DAP Stretch Cable Curls (soft handles)
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (15kg).
18 (8 8 8 8) 20x8.5 20x6.25 24x3.25 cool down burns (wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Rope Crunch 3x12-15 reps.
3x13x36 (fast con./slow ecc.)

4x12 physio ball crunches 55cm

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16.08.21 94min
13 Monday Rotation 2: Quads
(Mezz. Stair heel stretch & 20x20kb swings)
Seated Calf Raise (pre-ex, cont. tension 15kg pre-sets)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x60, 12x55, 15x45 (20x25 slow)

Toe Press (Pre-ex 2-3-2 cont. tension 4x8x45kg)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x132.5, 10x117.5, 13x107.5

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extn. 2 sets 12-15 reps Dble drop set on last
12x77.5 12x77.5 (10x70 8x65) 3x8x25 cool down

Narrow Leg Sled Press 2 sets 12-15 reps
12x77.5 12x77.5 (24x45 feet close & heels off plate)

Hack Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps, Triple drop last set
(8xSled ATG!)
13x60, 13x60 (6x40 8x30 10x20)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)
End timed workout

3x8x10 mch ab crunches


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

18.08.21 90min 
14 Wednesday Rotation 2: Push
Chest Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set.
25+25kg 20 (9 9 9 9)

DAP Pecs at shoulder lvl
16.25/side 16 (6 6 6 6) 12x13 12x11 (24x8 pump)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) - 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set.
[email protected] (8 8 8 8) 18x7.5 24x5 contract<>stretch

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set Drop last set.
30+30kg x18 (8 4 3 2)

Shoulder Stretch (60 - 90s) - D cable

Cable cuff “X” Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
2x7x16 10x13 13x11 (pauses felt good - hard!)

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - O/H cable

Standing cable crunches 5x12x36

Additional:
2x8x36 Oblique pushdown side cable crunches
2x8x36 Oblique cable side pulls


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20.08.21 68min 
15 Friday Rotation 2: Hams
2x20x20kb swings
Seated Hams Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
7x77.5 10x72.5 13x62.5

Lying Single Leg Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Triple drop last.
7x28 10x23 13x19 (12x14 12x9 12x6.5)

Hyperextension machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x90 12x70 15x55

3x20x20kb swings

3x12xBW 45d hyperextensions GHR style

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x41 12x36 15x33

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

21.08.21 67min
16 Saturday Rotation 2: Pull
Pull-ups 3way 3x3x12BW (cable lat crunch w/ups 3x8x19)

Cable Shrug
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
7x43 10x41 13x36 (16x33 20x29)

Lat Pulldown machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last.
8x95 11x75 14x65 (10x55 10x45) slow ecc.

Upper back row machine
6, 8, 10 & 12 reps Dble drop last.
6x100 8x90 10x80 12x70 (14x60 16x50) slow ecc.

H/Cable Rear Delt Cuffs. Zapped!
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
*X* 8x13.75 11x11.25 14x8.25 (20x6.25 24x5)
16x8 22x6 30x5

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) cable 150s

Cable Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set Dropset. (Slow ecc.)
(25kg). 20 ()

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

23.08.21 90min
1 Monday Rotation 1: Quads
Toes Press (calf/heel stretch mezz. Stairs)
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Tri drop on last.
10x125, 13x115, 16x105 *X* (12x95 15x85 20x75)

Calf Raise
6-9/9-12/12-15reps.
9x65, 12x60, 15x50 (+pump 20x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extn
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
16x75 16x75 *X* (10x65 12x60)
Plus 8x55, 8x35 & 8x25

Sissy Squat to db
3 sets 12-15 reps
3x13x10plt

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2x12-15
8xATG
12x65, 12x65 (to stops - V. Hard!)
8x40ATG & 12x20ATG


Adductor cable rest pause.
16kg 16 (12 9)


Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing cable crunches 5x8x33


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

25.08.21 75min
2 Wednesday Rotation 1: Push

Crucifix Cable X Lateral
R/P - Aim 15 reps 1st set.
11.25kg 18 (5 5) [pump 10x 8/6/5 25x3.25]

High Incline Press unilateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set.
2x30kg 18 (8 8 8 8)

Decl Hammer Press unilateral
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble Drop on last.
2x30 12 12 (10x25 10x20)

Assisted Dip
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
16bw (8 8 8 8) (8x-5 8x-12 8x-19)

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
[email protected] (8 8 8 8) 16x10

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - D handle

Cable X-face Extns
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
R&L:16x9.5 (9 9 9 9)

Cable Tricep O/H Stretch (60 to 90s) 2min

Plus 21x20ATG Hack squats (untimed)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

27.08.21 59min
3 Friday Rotation 1: Hams
2x20x20kb swings
Lying Ham Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x40 (6 6 6 6) *X*then up-stack*X* slow & control'd [good feeler/warmup set (20x18kg) prior pause & squeeze]

Cable Pull through 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
33s 31s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps.
9x16 12x13 15x11 (slow ecc.)

Plus 21x20ATG Hack squats

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s) + 2:30 on 45d hyperextension stretching hams

Toe press R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
18x110kg (8 8 8)

Seated Calf Raise R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x40kg (10 10 10)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

28.08.21 102min + 3min (21x20ATG Hack squats)
4 Saturday Rotation 1: Pull
Lat Pulldown
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last.
6x80 9x65 12x54 (14x45 16x38).

Dual Cable Row
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last.
9x70 12x63 15x56 (12x49 14x42).
(3x12x7.5 feeder sets)

Assisted Chin R/P4 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16 (6 4 4 3) (actual BW partials) 4x-12 6x-26

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. (12.5kg)
Lvl 10 - 16 (6 5 4 4) 20x8 24x6

(crucifix raises (lvl 19) 3x12x6 24x3 as extra)

Preacher Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. (45kg).
16 (6 6 5) +20x25 pump

Machine Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.
16x50 (9 - -) couldn’t get groove so -> 3x9x30kg

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps.
4x12x38

*X* Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

30.08.21 79min
5 Monday Rotation 1: Quads
2x20x20kb swings
Toes Press (calf/heel stretch mezz. Stairs)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop set last.
9x130, 14x115, 16x105 (12x95 12x85 12x75)

Leg Extension
2 sets 12-15 reps.
13x77.5 13x77.5 plus 13x77.5 & 20x30

Narrow Leg Press (seated sled)
4 sets 20 reps 85kg

Plus 21x20ATG Hack squats

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

*X* Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x18 9x16 12x13

*X* Abductor cable cuff (extra)
2x20x6kg

Seated Calf raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
9x65, 11x60, 14x45 (+pump 24x25kg)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s) 2m30s


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

01.09.21 84min
6 Wednesday Rotation 1: Push
Chest Press machine
R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
25+25kg 20 (12 12 12)

Incl. Machine Press
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
25+25kg 20 (12 10 8 6)

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.
35+35kg 20 (10 10 10 10) plus 8x20 & 8x25 sat facing mch

12x11.25 cable flyes high to low (~8 sets)

Pec stretch (60 to 90s) - Fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lat (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st Drop set last.
[email protected] (12 12 12 12) 24x7.5

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

Cuff "X" Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
2x8x16 11x13 14x11 *X* (15x8, 18x6 & 20x3)

Cable Tri O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

(crucifix raises (lvl 19) 3x12x6 24x3 as extra)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

03.09.21 59min
7 Friday Rotation 1: Hams
20x24kb swings

Ham Curl 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
8x55 11x46 14x42 (burn sets up stack)

Cable Pull through 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
33 31 28 26

Hyperext mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6x92.5 9x72.5 12x67.5

3x20x20kb swings

3x12xBW 45d hyperextensions GHR style

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing cable crunches 3x12x32 (should’ve been 38)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

04.09.21
*Left mob at home - see next entry!*
8 Saturday Rotation 1: Pull
Pull-ups 3 way - 3x10xBW ea.
Extra - dual handle rows 12x 7.5/10/12.5ea.

Up. Back Row mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side) Double drop on last.
7x47.5 10x42.5 13x37.5 (16x32.5 16x27.5)

Lat P/dwn mach 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (Kg/side)
Double drop on last.
7x45 10x37.5 13x32.5 (16x27.5 16x22.5)

High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last.
8x13.75 11x11.25 14x8.25 (20x6.25 2x24x5) PUMPED AF!

Cable shrugs 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
Double drop on last.
10x41 13x36 16x33 (12x31 12x28)

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

Cable Curl R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. (25kg)
20 () ez bar - outside grip (20x11 pump set, wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Extra:
Oblique twists 12/8/6 x11kg
Cable side bends 20/12/8 x11kg
45d hypers (glute-hams) 3x8bw


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

04.09.21 84min
Focus on feel & mind-muscle connection
Seated row (shoulders down, pulling into lower lats)
3x12, 6/9/12
Pull down wide grip w/focus on scaps (slight behind head; just as far down as keeping engaged)
2x12, 6/9/12 dbl drop last set
Cable motor cycle rows - good stretch to tight contraction
2x12, 6/9/12
Mch seated rear delt rows - constant tension
2x12, 6/9/12
Cable crucifix rear delts - need to let go of ego!
2x20, 6/9/12
Upright cable shrugs - constant tension & squeeze
2x12, 6/9/12
Lats stretch
Cable curl e-z bar - engage biceps; insertion to origin
1x20, 6/9/12
Hypers - hams BW 3x12 - engage hams/squeeze glutes!
Hypers - back 3x8x10kg constant tension
3-4mins unpowered treadmill

*🤨week off gymwork😵‍💫*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

13.09.21 min
9 Monday Rotation 2: Quads
_*Mark Cole’s inspired:
Distal->proximal, 
reduced weight workout style*_
(Mezz. Stair heel stretch & 20x20kb swings)
Seated Calf Raise (pre-ex, cont. tension pre-sets)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop last set
6/9/12 (+pump peak 24x off stops)

(toe press - cont. tension 4x8)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extension
(Pre-ex cont. tension 4x8)
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble drop last
2x12 (12x 10x)

Leg Press - leg sled
2 sets 12-15 reps.
2x12

DB Sissy Squat
2 sets 12-15 reps. (2x15x10plt)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12 (slow ecc)

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Bench crunch mach. R/P 3FPs
(+3x12 physio ball crunches 55cm)

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s) over ball


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

15.09.21 85min
10 Wednesday Rotation 2: Push
Crucifix X Lateral
R/P ->15 reps 1st set.

High Incline Hammer Press
R/P ->15 reps 1st set. full stretch w/control

Hammer Decl Press
2 sets 12-15 reps Dble Drop 2nd set.
2x12

Dip Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Chest Stretch (60 to 90 sec) 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Shoulder Str (60 to 90s) D/cable

Cable Cross Face Extn
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

DAP cable Bicep Curls
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Biceps stretch


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

17.09.21 97min
11 Friday Rotation 2: Hams
_(Dis.->Prox. Contraction)_
2x20x24kb swings
Lying Ham Curl (straight-inline back)
Feeler set then:
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set. ->Back up stack

DB RDL 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
32s 30s 28s 26s (Cable pull throughs)

Cable Adductor
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12 (all slow ecc)

45d hyperext'n 3x8 BW (GH style)

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

*X* Standing Calf Raise
Calf machine
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Seated Calf Raise
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

18.09.21 75min
12 Saturday Rotation 2: Pull
*X* 3x20x16kb
Lat Pulldown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last.
6/9/12 [shoulder width down to head level, concentrate on top section connection]

Low Machine Cable Row
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop on last. (feeler set single handles slow w/up)
6/9/12

Rack Chins (inverted rows) feet to wall
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

*X* High Cable Rear Delt with Cuffs
Machine then cables (set each!)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.

DAP Stretch Cable Curls (soft handles)
R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set. 20x 24x cool down burns (wrists back)

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Standing Rope Crunch 3x12-15 reps.
3x16 (fast con./slow ecc.)

4x12 physio ball crunches 55cm

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20.09.21 65min (9pm - totally destroyed! 🤣)
13 Monday Rotation 2: Quads
(Mezz. Stair heel stretch & 20x24kb swings)
Seated Calf Raise (pre-ex, cont. tension feeler-sets)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12

Toe Press (Feeder set)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12

Calf Stretch (60 to 90 secs)

Leg Extn. 2 sets 12-15 reps Dble drop set on last
12x then back up stack

Narrow Leg Sled Press 2 sets 12-15 reps
12x

Hack Squat (Sled ATG Feeder)
2 sets 12-15 reps, Tri drop last set
12x

Ham/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

3x8 mch ab crunches


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

22.09.21 86min
14 Wednesday Rotation 2: Push
Chest Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set.

DAP Pecs at shoulder lvl
2 sets 12-15 reps, Triple drop last set

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) - 10plts

*X* Lying Cuff Lateral
Lat raise machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st Drop last set.

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ~15/1st set Drop last set.

Machine row
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Shoulder Stretch (60 - 90s) - D cable

Cable “X” Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12

Tri Stretch (60 to 90s) - O/H cable

Standing cable crunches 5x12

Additional:
2x12 Oblique pushdown side cable crunches
2x12 Oblique cable side pulls


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

24.09.21 59min
15 Friday Rotation 2: Hams
2x20x20kb swings
Seated Hams Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12

Lying Single Leg Curl
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Triple drop last.
6/9/12

3x20x20kb swings

3x12xBW 45d hyperextensions GHR style
3x12xBW 45d hyperextensions focus on back

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rope Crunch
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12

Ab Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

25.08.21 64min
16 Saturday Rotation 2: Pull
Pull-ups 3way 3x3x8BW (cable lat crunch feeder 3x8)

Cable Shrug
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
6/9/12

Lat Pulldown machine
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last.
6/9/12

Upper back row machine
6, 8, 10 & 12 reps Dble drop last.

Rear Delt machine row
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
6/9/12

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) cable 150s

Cable Curl
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

27.09.21 103min
1 Monday Rotation 1: Quads
Toes Press (calf/heel stretch mezz. Stairs)
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Tri drop on last.
6/9/12

Calf Raise
6-9/9-12/12-15reps.
6/9/12 (+pump 20x)

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

Leg Extn
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last

Sissy Squat to db
3 sets 12-15 reps
3x12x10plt

Hack Squat (48kg sled) 2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble drop last
2x12 ATG
Last drop reps done 1/4 down, down, 1/4 up then up

Adductor cable rest pause.

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s) plus hammies

Standing cable crunches 5x8


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

29.09.21 min 46+28min
2 Wednesday Rotation 1: Push

Crucifix Cable X Lateral
R/P 3fp - Aim 15 reps 1st set. Plus 20x pump

High Incline Press unilateral
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Decl Hammer Press unilateral
2 sets, 12-15 reps Dble Drop on last.

Dips
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Chest Stretch (60 to 90s) fly 10plts

Lying Cuff Lateral (row machine)
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - D handle

Cable Guillotine Tricep Extns
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Cable Triceps O/H Stretch (60 to 90s) 2min


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

01.10.21 69min
3 Friday Rotation 1: Hams
2x20x20kb swings
Lying Ham Curl
Feeler set
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Cable Pull through 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.
33s 31s 28s 26s

Cable Adductor
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps.
6/9/12

*X* Plus 21x20ATG Hack squats

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s) + 2:30 on 45d hyperextension stretching hams

Toe press R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Seated Calf Raise R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s)

addtl. Leg press 20x wide & 20x narrow


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

02.10.21 87min
4 Saturday Rotation 1: Pull
Lat Pulldown
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last.
6/9/12

Dual Cable Row
6-9/9-12/12-15 reps Dble drop last.
feeder sets then 6/9/12

Assisted Chin R/P4 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

High Cable Rear Delts
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.

*X* (crucifix raises 3x12 as extra)

machine rear delts
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Preacher Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.+20x pump

Machine Curl R/P 3 fail pts ->15/1st set.

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90 sec)

Rope Crunch 3 sets 12-15 reps.
4x12

*X* Ab Stretch (60 to 90 sec)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

04.10.21 103min
5 Monday Rotation 1: Quads
2x20x20kb swings
Toes Press (calf/heel stretch mezz. Stairs)
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps Tri drop set last.
6/9/12

Leg Extension (after leg press. 3 drops to finish)
2 sets 12-15 reps.
2x12

Narrow Leg Press (seated sled)
4x20

Plus 21xATG Hack squats

Quad Stretch (60 to 90s)

Adductor cable cuff
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12

Abductor cable cuff (extra)
2x20

Seated Calf raise
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (+pump 24x)
6/9/12

Calf Stretch (60 to 90s) 2m30s

Bonus (untimed) mch abs R/P


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

06.10.21 95min
6 Wednesday Rotation 1: Push
Chest Press machine
R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Incl. Machine Press
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Shoulder Press Machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set.

Cable flyes high to low 12x (4 levels)

Pec stretch (60 to 90s) - Fly 10plts

Lat raise machine
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st Drop set last.

Shoulder Stretch (60 to 90s) - Cable

Cable "X" Pushdown
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps.
6/9/12

Cable Tri O/H Stretch (60 to 90s)

Rear delt mch
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

08.10.21 68min
7 Friday Rotation 1: Hams
20x24kb swings

Ham Curl 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. (burn sets up stack)
6/9/12

Cable Pull through 6, 8, 10, 12 reps.

3x20x24kb swings

3x12xBW 45d hyperextensions GHR style
3x12xBW 45d hyperextensions focus on back

Hams/Glutes Stretch (60 to 90s) 120s

Standing cable crunches 3x12


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

09.10.21 100min
8 Saturday Rotation 1: Pull
Pull-ups 3 way - 3x10xBW ea.

Up. Back Row mch 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last.
6/9/12

Lat P/dwn mch 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last.
6/9/12

High Cable Rear Delt
6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last.
6/9/12

Cable shrugs 6-9, 9-12, 12-15 reps. Double drop on last.
6/9/12

Rear delt mch
R/P 4 fail pts ->15/1st

Lat Stretch (60 to 90s) - cable

Cable EZ bar Curl R/P 4 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set. 20x pump set, wrists back

Bicep Stretch (60 to 90s)

Oblique twists R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set
Cable side bends R/P 3 fail pts ->15 reps 1st set


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

11.10.21 48min
DC Training Upper Body 1

[ 15-20rp rest pause notation: _weight reps/reps/reps Tota_l. eg. *80 *12/4/2 *18 *]

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
ISO chest press.
TT: 70 12/5/4 21 (missed stretch🙄)

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press.
TT: 90 9/3/3/2 17

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s hold
TT: 65

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
OH extensions.
TT: 24 11/5/3/1 20

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Wide parallel grip pull down.
TT: 82 11/4/4/3 22

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
Mch cable row.
TT: 9x70 12x56


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

13.10.21 55min
DC Training Lower Body 2

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Preacher.
TT: 50 7/3/2/1 13

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
Rev EZ cable curls.
TT: 21 12/5/5/4 26 (FFS - rp’d it! 🤨)

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 w/10s stretch hold
Seated raises.
TT: 8x40

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Lying curls.
TT: 50 11/3/2/1 17 (+15s hold)

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Leg press. (+53kg)
TT: 9x180 20x160


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

15.10.21 61min
DC Training Upper Body 3

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press.
TT: 90 9/3/2/1 15 +10s isohold

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > [email protected] incl.
Iso incl press.
TT: 70 10/3/2 15 +5s isohold

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s isohold > cable stretch
LT: 65
TT: 65 better reps

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch dip. > OH cable stretch
TT: 80 15/7/5 27

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Wide pull-up.
TT: BW 12/6/4 22 +20s isohold

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
Mch rear delt.
TT: 8x80 10x65 didn’t really connect today


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

18.10.21 62min (57actual)
DC Training Lower Body 4

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable curls.
TT: 16 12/4/3 19

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
DB Pinwheels.
TT: 12x16db

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 5s ecc. w/10s stretch hold
Seated straight leg.
TT: 7x85

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Seated curls.
TT: 65 12/5/3 20

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Hack squat.
TT: 7x50atg 20x30atg (Second set easier once knees warmed up.)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20.10.21 56min
DC Training Upper Body 5

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Dec press.
TT: 40 12/6/5 23

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press facing.
TT: 80 11/6/4 21

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s hold
LT: 65
TT: 65 better reps!🙂

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable X press.
TT: 26 9/4/2/1 16

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch pull down.
TT: 90 11/6/4 21

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
T-bar row.
TT: 9x50 14x40 slower/more control nxt time


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

22.10.21 58min (day after booster jab - left arm; achy)
DC Training Lower Body 6

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable EZ curl.
TT: 24 11/4/4/3 22

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
1 arm cable rev curls.
TT: 8 13/4/4 21

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 w/10s stretch hold
Leg press raises.
TT: 11x80 

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Kneeling curls.
TT: 32 11/6/4 21 partials - dropped to 22kg 
14/5/4 23 better range (27kg nxt time?)

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Seated sled. (No stretches - ran outta time)
TT: 8x130 20x100


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

25.10.21 69min
DC Training Upper Body 7

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Iso chest press.
LT: 70 12/5/4 21 (missed stretch🙄)
TT: 75 9/4/4/3 20

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press.
LT: 90 9/3/3/2 17
TT: 95 9/5/4 18

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s hold
LT: 65
TT: 67.5 30s hold

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
OH extensions.
LT: 24 11/5/3/1 20
TT: 26 10/4/4 18

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Wide parallel grip pull down.
LT: 82 11/4/4/3 22
TT: 84.5 9/5/5 19

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
Mch cable row.
LT: 9x70 12x56
TT: 9x70 13x56 narrow grip/fully protracted


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

27.10.21
DC Training Lower Body 8

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Preacher.
LT: 50 7/3/2/1 13
TT: 50 8/4/3/1 16

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
Rev EZ cable curls.
LT: 21 12/5/5/4 26 (FFS - rp’d it! 🤨)
TT: 17x23

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 w/10s stretch hold
Seated raises.
LT: 8x40
TT: 6+3x40

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Lying curls.
LT: 50 11/3/2/1 17 (+15s hold)
TT: 50 13/4/3/1 21 (+hold &upstack) better reps nxt time!
Ham stretches as press busy
Cable obliques & seated calf stretches - press still busy

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Leg press.
LT: 9x180 20x160
TT: 8x200 8x180 (back off 100 w/stretch+feel)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

29.10.21 59min
Knees/upper shins feel banged up to **** - power through!
DC Training Upper Body 9

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press.
LT: 90 9/3/2/1 15 +10s isohold
TT: 90 10/4/3 17 +15s isohold

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Iso incl press.
LT: 70 10/3/2 15 +5s isohold
TT: 70 11/4/3 +8s isohold

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s hold
LT: 65 better reps
TT: 65 12x good solid reps

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch dip.
LT: 80 15/7/5 27
TT: 85 12/6/5 23 good feel

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Wide pull-up.
LT: BW 12/6/4 22 +20s isohold
TT: BW 12/8/6 +25s isohold (1/4 way up)

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
Mch rear delt.
LT: 8x80 10x65 didn’t really connect (slower feeder sets maybe?)
TT: 8x80 10x65 much better feel!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

01.11.21
DC Training Lower Body 10

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable curls.
LT: 16 12/4/3 19
TT:

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
DB Pinwheels.
LT: 12x16db
TT:

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 w/10s stretch hold
Seated straight leg.
LT: 7x85
TT:

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Seated curls.
LT: 65 12/5/3 20
TT:

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Hack squat.
LT: 7x50atg 20x30atg (Second set easier once knees warmed up.)
TT:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

03.11.21
DC Training Upper Body 11

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Dec press.
LT: 40 12/6/5 23
TT:

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press facing.
LT: 80 11/6/4 21
TT:

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s hold
LT: 65
TT:

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable X press.
LT: 26 9/4/2/1 16
TT:

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch pull down.
LT: 90 11/6/4 21
TT:

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
T-bar row.
LT: 9x50 14x40 slower/more control nxt time
TT:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

05.11.21
DC Training Lower Body 12

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable EZ curl.
LT: 24 11/4/4/3 22
TT:

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
1 arm cable rev curls.
LT: 8 13/4/4 21
TT:

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 w/10s stretch hold
Leg press raises.
LT: 11x80
TT:

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Kneeling curls.
LT: 32 11/6/4 21 partials - dropped to 22kg 
14/5/4 23 better range (27kg nxt time?)
TT:

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Seated sled.
LT: 8x130 20x100
TT:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

08.11.21
DC Training Upper Body 13

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Iso chest press.
LT:
TT:

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press.
LT:
TT:

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s hold
LT:
TT:

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
OH extensions.
LT:
TT:

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Wide parallel grip pull down.
LT:
TT:

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
Mch cable row.
LT:
TT:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10.10.21
DC Training Lower Body 14

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Preacher.
LT:
TT:

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
Rev EZ cable curls.
LT:
TT:

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 w/10s stretch hold
Seated raises.
LT:
TT:

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Lying curls.
LT:
TT:

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Leg press.
LT:
TT:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

12.11.21
DC Training Upper Body 15

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press.
LT:
TT:

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Iso incl press.
LT:
TT:

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s hold
LT:
TT:

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch dip.
LT:
TT:

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Ass pull-up.
LT:
TT:

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
Mch rear delt.
LT:
TT:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

15.11.21
DC Training Lower Body 16

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable curls.
LT:
TT:

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
Pinwheels.
LT:
TT:

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 w/10s stretch hold
Seated straight leg.
LT:
TT:

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Seated curls.
LT:
TT:

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Hack squat.
LT:
TT:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

17.11.21
DC Training Upper Body 17

#1: Chest, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Dec press.
LT:
TT:

#2: Shoulders, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch press facing.
LT:
TT:

Tri-fucta; mch Lat raise 10reps - 20partials - static 20s hold
LT:
TT:

#3: Triceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable X press.
LT:
TT:

#4: Back Width, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Mch pull down.
LT:
TT:

#5: Back Thick, 1-2 (6-9/10-13) straight sets
T-bar row.
LT:
TT:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

19.11.21
DC Training Lower Body 18

#1: Biceps, 1 15-20rp set > stretch
Cable EZ curl.
LT:
TT:

#2: Forearms, 1 straight set 12-20
1 arm cable rev curls.
LT:
TT:

#3: Calves, 1 straight set 7-10 w/10s stretch hold
Leg press raises.
LT:
TT:

#4: Hamstrings, 1 15-20rp set
Kneeling curls.
LT:
TT:

#5: Quads, 2 sets 4-8 & 20 widowmakers > quad/ham stretches
Seated sled.
LT:
TT:


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great Journal HMGS, well done! Keep going!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just programmed my DC setup into “StrengthLog” - we’ll see how it goes; might never need to be back here again! 🤔


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks professional!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Looks professional!


Yeah - quite surprised how easy it is too, even started logging warm/work up sets!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Excellent. 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

This editing malarkey is very annoying - naff in fact.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

****ing left knee _paggers!







_


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Just looked at this thread for first time, 
The opening pictures are blanked with a warning not suitable for under 18s. 😆
Have you posted any pictures recently?


----------



## BigPinkShrimp (Aug 29, 2021)

Cold day was it? 😱🍆


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

BigPinkShrimp said:


> View attachment 212296
> 
> Cold day was it? 😱🍆


Tucked under - I was Wylde99’s bitch at the time; mum threatened me with the shed, so I tucked under & pretended to be my ugly sister.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

The rep's per set and total rep's don't add up.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

sean m said:


> The rep's per set and total rep's don't add up.


You’re right - diddled me sen out of a rep on Triceps X-push downs (18!) 104 working reps in total. 
Only the numbered ‘working sets’ are counted, not that the work up sets weren’t ****ers in themselves! 😆


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep, a full blown uppercut certainly smarts… even the day after 🤨


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

That log book looks rather cool , where can I find that mate @hmgs


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

gymaddict1986 said:


> That log book looks rather cool , where can I find that mate @hmgs


Search for “StrengthLog“ in App Store/play


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Crap sleep - great workout (caff. 👍)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Aah, ****ing jogger btms on a leg day - better with short-shorts 🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Bit knackered from boxing last night - 3x200mg caff. didn’t help either…


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Is the boxing for cardio? Just wondering...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Is the boxing for cardio? Just wondering...


Sort of - I’m coaching so generally it’s 30x2min rounds of hard, frantic pad-work for the gang. 115 avg/150 max HR








none of this fluffy stuff - we’re fighting (hence my bloodied nose last week🤣🤣🤣)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Full on today & in the _*flow *_felt great! (2x200mg caff. + orange cordial w/added EAAs)


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Thought I would follow the best log on ukm.... 










@gymaddict1986 ...

I'll be following yours aswell though @hmgs


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Sort of - I’m coaching so generally it’s 30x2min rounds of hard, frantic pad-work for the gang. 115 avg/150 max HR
> View attachment 212527
> 
> none of this fluffy stuff - we’re fighting (hence my bloodied nose last week🤣🤣🤣)


Thanks.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Severe DOMS in legs… cheeky set of Tate cable side bends - ‘cos I can. Total* BASTE MODE! (😉)*


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well make sure you take Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Ginger and Pomegranate juice for that DOMS just for starters! 👍💯


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Aah, boxing (last night)









🤫 Friday (gym) dress code: *BLACK







*


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

F’kin great workout…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

@vs-Admin any idea as to why so much “white space” under my inserted pics? Can it be fixed?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Another great workout - apart from the wrong weight for forearms 😂


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

hmgs said:


> @vs-Admin any idea as to why so much “white space” under my inserted pics? Can it be fixed?


This appears to be an issue with the image being too tall. If I manually resize it in the post, the quality drops a bit but the spacing goes away. This might be related to how Cloudflare resizes things on it's end. I'll ask the devs in a meeting later this morning.

-Mike


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

3min rounds tonight…








…17min @ threshold rate xx


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Friday workout… imminently arriving

just hit the limit on _editing_


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You do the boxing coaching for over an hour, didn't realise that at first, must be very good cardio. Good one.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, gotta at least get me cardio out of it, the pay is terrible being a volunteer…🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fri-yay! 🙄


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

400mg caff. 50mg Dbol. Monster Triple espresso. 10g+ EAAs in juice.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

FML - me lowered hairdresser’s car, my knees & that last workout DO NOT GO TOGETHER WELL
400mg caff. 25mg Dbol. Zero coke. 15g+ EAAs in juice.
_<meh! Old blokes waiting for Godot & kids pushing ‘air’>







_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Like it says; a bit rushed, but still good! (32x20x3 cable crunches added afterwards!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

3x200mg caff. & can Coke Zero. 5hrs sleep… Banging workout! 🤔🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Great workout despite headache; which went more or less with the first bout of effort! (Max reps crap has been sorted on app)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well!

I see a title change to your log too.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

hmgs said:


> 3x200mg caff. & can Coke Zero. 5hrs sleep… Banging workout! 🤔🤣🤣🤣


Strange isn’t sometimes when not at 100 percent and still crush a workout , sometimes better than you usually do with plenty of sleep . Good times


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Woke up with a bit of a cold… still good workout though - arms killed too from ‘blocking’ defences at boxing 🤣🤣🤣 good cardio though ->


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

_Aaargh! _Turns out ‘bit of a cold’ was actually the dreaded Covid (started 22/12) - I’ll enjoy the downtime, hopefully coming out of it the other side; glad I tested before the older, and hence less resilient, in-laws descended for Xmas lunch.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

hmgs said:


> _Aaargh! _Turns out ‘bit of a cold’ was actually the dreaded Covid (started 22/12) - I’ll enjoy the downtime, hopefully coming out of it the other side; glad I tested before the older, and hence less resilient, in-laws descended for Xmas lunch.


sucks mate . Deffo rest up . Be back in no time , think isolating is only1 week now . My step daughter had it couple weeks back, she was fine within a week . The rest of us even managed to dodge covid . Sod knows how


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Still a bit snotty today - managed five rounds of 16kb swings (10reps EMOM), some Hindu push-ups and a bit of knee Pre/re-hab exercise yesterday: last two mins of swings - certainly hit the cardio limits <*FAST*>








Prolly try and get some more in today 🤣


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> _Aaargh! _Turns out ‘bit of a cold’ was actually the dreaded Covid (started 22/12) - I’ll enjoy the downtime, hopefully coming out of it the other side; glad I tested before the older, and hence less resilient, in-laws descended for Xmas lunch.


Hope you are OK mate!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Hope you are OK mate!


Getting there pal, this Cov seems to come and go in waves, but the ‘deep’ cough looks to have passed 🤞🏻


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

LFT neg. Still feeling rough, so jus a little 20min mix of jump rope & bag work with 100 kb swings sprinkled on… Hopefully back in the gym tomoz with a full replay of last Friday; to sorta see where I’s is _urgh, urgh, urgh!







_
T’old heart rate was up there! 🤫
Garmin BodyBattery reflected drop in recovery etc.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Not bad…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Co2 recovery state test: (Huberman)
Four breaths/exhales (nose->mouth)
Fifth breath deep inhale through nose, fill ‘belly’ then exhale through persed lips (like a straw) & time this exhale until point you “can’t“ ie lungs burn like **** 🤨
5-25s unrecovered​25-60s recovered​60s+ full state of recovery​Last three days, coming out if Cov (31/12, 1/1 & 2/1)
25s 37s 48s
*no real baseline/benchmark to compare against - will continue to ascertain whether it’s a worthwhile metric or it is simply a matter of improving the technique, more data is needed to confirm one way or the other, allied with Garmin body battery data/workout performance etc.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Co2: 37.5s sleep: 5.5hrs
Bloody tough, but rewarding, workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

04.01.22
Co2: 27.5s sleep: 9.5hrs
Body battery 10/100… oh dear! & coughing like fk








[edit: full metrics graph added]


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Body Battery? Is it energy you will have?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah based on HR/HRV, stress, Vo2 max etc.
Here it was a couple of weeks ago, for example.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks for that. Live and learn all the time. Looks good and worth having!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Feeling shit. Beat the logbook. 
Co2 after workout: 37s dunno if this means owt or nowt 🤔


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

07/01. Co2 on waking:30s coughing and wheezing af
2x200mg caff et voilà… Quality of reps improved if not number/weight == logbook beaten 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Got an inhaler spare if that would help mate... 😉

Hope you are OK!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Got an inhaler spare if that would help mate... 😉
> 
> Hope you are OK!


Cheers for the offer Bri - caff sorted it out 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

08/01 Co2 on waking: 22s Effect of training or that 3/4 bottle of wine last night? No coughing etc. BB85 10hrs sleep
09/01 Co2 on waking: 26s 9.5hrs sleep (coughed & spluttered all day) BB100
10/01 Co2 on waking: 47s 10hrs sleep BB100
11/01 Co2 on waking: 32s 7.5hrs sleep BB48
12/01 Co2 on waking: 31s 5.25hrs sleep BB100
13/01 Co2 on waking: 29s 8.3hrs sleep BB*30
14/01 Co2 on waking: 45s 6.25hrs sleep BB17(from 8!)*
15/01 Co2 on waking: 35s 10.75hrs sleep BB84 (fooked & aching af)
16/01 Co2 on waking: 31s 8hrs sleep BB43 (feel fooked & still aching af)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10/01 400mg caff. (Workout added)


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

hmgs said:


> 10/01 400mg caff. (Workout to follow)


What pre workout do you use mate


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

gymaddict1986 said:


> What pre workout do you use mate


Just one or two BBW caff. Tabs with EAAs intra (a scoop or so in cordial - tastes like piss)
Occasionally I’ll Chuck in a tab of Dbol/Tbol/Sdrol - mainly ‘cos I ain’t got a clue(!)

…_washed down with a Monster/Irn Bru 

edit: **** it - I’ll Chuck in a Sdrol and a Coke Zero today - you’re a bad influence @gymaddict1986_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

12/01 workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

13/01 boxing very hard session - knackered!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Honestly don’t know how I got up for this, or how I got through it! _Unless it was the medication…







_


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Honestly don’t know how I got up for this, or how I got through it! _Unless it was the medication…_


Nah... Dedication.....


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

17/01 ooh, my knees after the 7min 20 rep Hack squat set… 🥴


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

FML I feel f’king ragg-ed. _Still, must press on…(200mg caff. 25mg Dbol. Some boron stuff, and a bottle of ginge - aka Irn-bru)









Fookin’ smashed it. Off to Tesco a la @Brian Multigym







_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Mmm, interesting (DC only of course - excl. work up sets)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Cheers... 😂


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well - that went alright… maybe could’ve gone deeper on the leg presses, knees hurt just a bit.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Little bit more attention paid to work ups… orange cordial+salt, 400mg caff. 25mg Dbol. Shitload of determination. 😉


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

F’kit. Pushed on… bit rushed but all done ✅ 
Orange cordial+salt, 200mg caff. 25mg Dbol. Off to docs - poss venous insufficiency to lower legs 🙄 getting old 🥴


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

. Place marker for Friday workout…
Orange cordial+salt, 200mg caff. 25mg Dbol.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Double post - WTF?


Can be your internet connection or being at the Max range of the router, has happened to me the double post.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

. Place marker for Monday workout.
Bit of a deload on this; 2RIR based on last performance ie first RP fail set minus 2reps (not totally scientific & correct, but not zero!)
Sorted - odd extra set - knees felt fooked (hence partials) - slightly rushed as we’re off t’Skarthborg for fish & chips from _*Winking Willies!*_


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How were the fish and chips HMGS?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fantastic. Bonus additional half fish each (not that the original portion was small!) and I also got the skin off our lass’s fish too 😋 shared the chips between us, it being a diet day n’all.








Haddock - skin on & fried in beef dripping 🥊


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

F’kd up on leg sled before leg press! Saw it was free & got a bit giddy…
Still knackered from boxing last night too.








Healthy eating eh?








Vegan vs good old meat 🥩 I’ll let you decide 😉


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn covid - chest felt right-tight, also had lie-in ‘cos ached from top to toe! _Still; must forge ahead…







_


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Healthy eating eh?
> View attachment 213701
> 
> Vegan vs good old meat 🥩 I’ll let you decide 😉


The meat for the protein. Vegan has more fibre but that is it!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Usual pre’s. Not particularly busy gym today, just people using the same equipment that I wanted to use. So did lower weight warm-ups on various other pieces of equipment as and when available.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooo, me knees hurt - got nursie to put on some lineament… elbows ain’t too good, either!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hope you are OK mate!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DC3b
Still feel beaten up from coaching last night!.. 🥴
(And image won’t save!)
11-02-2022 06:54 - 08:00
Duration: 01:06
Machine Chest Press: 24 x 30 (PR!), 12 x 50, 8 x 75 "2min rest", 5 x 105 (PR!) "Aargh! Wrong weight…", 10 x 100 "15-20R/P 5/3/2 set > stretches (2hls up - edge of seat) LT:18"
iso incline shoulder press : 20 x 22.5, 12 x 42.5, 8 x 62.5 "2min rest", 16 x 85 (PR!) "15-20R/P 10/4/2 (partials) set LT:15"
Machine Lateral Raise: 75 x 20 "15x ea. Facing/X-body front delt/Facing away/Rear delt", 12 x 37.5, 8 x 57.5 "2min rest", 10 x 80 (PR!) "Tri-fucta 10reps/20partials/20s hold > stretches LT:9"
machine dip: 20 x 32.5, 12 x 45, 8 x 67.5 "2min rest", 20 x 92.5 (PR!) "15-20R/P 13/4/3 set > stretches LT:18"
wide grip Pull-Up: 16 x 88 (YR!) "15-20R/P 9/4/3 set full range > stretches LT:15"
machine Rear Delt Row: 20 x 30, 12 x 45, 8 x 67.5 "2min rest", 9 x 92.5 (PR!) "6-9 straight 2min rest LT:8", 11 x 75 (YR!) "10-13 straight LT:10"
Tate oblique cable side crunch: 20 x 8, 12 x 16, 10 x 21, 14 x 33 (PR!) "Max 20reps LT:12"
Total sets: 9
Total reps: 111
Average weight: 81.6 kg
Total weight: 9062.5 kg


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

So… Following on from an excellent piece on fatigue management from Dr Mike Israetel, I am going to take next week as a deload week; just doing the warmup sets (which historically I never used to do) and leave out the actual rest-pause “work” set.

Hopefully this will allow me to get back on track and alleviate all the aches and pains, I’m currently feeling 😉


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Deload: No caff. No Dbol only orange cordial & salt.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> So… Following on from an excellent piece on fatigue management from Dr Mike Israetel, I am going to take next week as a deload week; just doing the warmup sets (which historically I never used to do) and leave out the actual rest-pause “work” set.
> 
> Hopefully this will allow me to get back on track and alleviate all the aches and pains, I’m currently feeling 😉


Sounds good mate, no harm in doing it.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Sounds good mate, no harm in doing it.


Yeah, actually feel more chilled already! 🤣

PS StrengthLog app now allows scheduling of future workouts… f’king ace 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

No stims, just orange cordial and salt.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. 2x Neurofen cold & flu


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just under five weeks till Lanzarote…
So the old Sdrol is gonna get pulsed around the workouts, 10mg pre/post with food and 1200mg NAC; plenty of water and caff. if needs be for the lethargy. Doubt if I’ll bump it up to 20/10 a la Unreal, but probs finish when I piss Irn-bru and/or stomach ache becomes an issue.
Last ‘deload’ week, then push-on. I say deload, but the warmup tonnage is/feels enough what with having had Cov & this lingering ‘cold’/chest tightness.
+orange w/salt


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Did right with the Deload week after being ill mate. Hope the training goes smoothly to your holiday! Don't spend to much on us forum members on holiday... 😉


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Annihilation by bow-saw… 5hrs solid work(out) 😋
*technically didn’t actually finish it - back there Thursday afternoon…


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Annihilation by bow-saw… 5hrs solid work(out) 😋
> *technically didn’t actually finish it - back there Thursday afternoon…


That's your cardio for the month in HMGS. 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10mg Sdrol pre/post plus 1200mg NAC, 200mg caff. tablet and 650ml monster… oh and chicken salad for lunch


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Tonnage since November - upward trend, although upto the last five workouts only working set weights are recorded, and as they were deload workouts - only ‘*work up*’ weights are counted… so from Reload DC4, all sets will count to ‘_workout tonnage_’
So with all that bollocks clarified, one more deload workout - then _push-on_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10mg Sdrol. 200mg caff. 1500mg paracetamol.
Home; 10mg Sdrol. 600mg NAC. And a buttered New York bagel - just in case the _Ruskies_ bomb us to oblivion…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

**** me, this editing lark is shite.
Last night:Boxing coaching pad work 1hr 21m
Together with 2.5 hrs sorting that ****ing fallen tree, bow saw n’all!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

F M L
2x4TGUs 12kb
2x12x40kg BB hip thrusts 
2x12 BW inverted rows
2x12Ys on 45d bench (er, 1kgs)
Rice bucket hand strength/mobility








**** me, talk about use it or lose it - TGUs are hard on the knees 🥴


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Reload DC4 lower body - looking fwd to this; hopefully max mind-muscle connection… got all morning, but will keep up the pace. Unless the stations are busy, or I bump into that old codger ‘Dave’.
10mg Sdrol. 200mg caff. Orange cordial & salt.
Home; 10mg Sdrol. 600mg NAC.
F’kin top workout!😋








Added in pec deck - to check weight to use…


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Poor old codger Dave... 😢 You shift some tonnage mate. 💪


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Poor old codger Dave... 😢 You shift some tonnage mate. 💪


Thanks - yeah _Dave’s_ one of them blokes that if he ain’t ‘in’ you start to wonder if he’s ok. (I’m not usually this soft!🤣🤣)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10mg Sdrol. 200mg caff. Orange cordial & salt.
Home; 10mg Sdrol. 600mg NAC.
Another F’kin top workout!😋 apart from elbows…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

10mg Sdrol. 200mg caff. Orange cordial & salt.
Home; 10mg Sdrol. 600mg NAC.
Joints a bit achy from weights & boxing 🥊


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20mg Sdrol. 400mg caff. Orange cordial & salt.
Home; 10mg Sdrol. 600mg NAC.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20mg Sdrol. 400mg caff. Orange cordial & salt.
Home; 10mg Sdrol. 600mg NAC.
20mins spin bike


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

[_Thinking out loud_] I reckon I will switch to a more general physical preparedness type workout based on doggcrapp but with a lot more grip work and cardio within it; basically the same workouts utilising a hand towel rather than cable attachments (barr wide grip pulldowns, and of course machine based exercises) Need to up the cardio too, so time to research a spin bike - big investment, but big returns as well (~£800, nothing too mad! BH Fitness I Spada 2 Racing Bike ) Think Peter Attia zone 2, 4x45min… but 3x30min to start with!

Reasons for the above are f’king aches and pains from joints - lift like a boss; but FML my knees!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Have you tried Collagen Type 2 mate? Excellent for joints and connective tissues.

Gather you mean your are going lighter with your post above?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just finished my TPW 360 MRP, so back onto BBW bovine protein - ie collagen. Think it’ll be a case of easing back in the cardio. 
As regards weights; they’ll stay as progressed, but with the ‘towel’ grip I dare say the actual reps will drop back down… we’ll see 😉


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

HMGS, Bovine Collagen is Type one and three. You need Marine Collagen for Type One and Two. A forum member says he bought "Just" Type two Collagen recently for his joints. Looks like I've helped you for a change!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> HMGS, Bovine Collagen is Type one and three. You need Marine Collagen for Type One and Two. A forum member says he bought "Just" Type two Collagen recently for his joints. Looks like I've helped you for a change!
> 
> Thanks for the update.


Yeah, type 1 is abundant in the connective tissues etc. I’ve had good results in the past. Regardless of type, I recall reading that ingestion promotes collagen production itself… either way, I’m still onto a winner with the type III benefitting my wrinkly old cock 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20mg Sdrol. *Zero* caff. Orange cordial & salt.
Home; 10mg Sdrol. 600mg NAC.
30mins spin bike *prior* to workout - no real reason other than trialing warming & oiling up the joints. No obvious detriment to the reps achieved.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just salted orange cordial.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just working through a small mix of ‘bag ends’ - vanilla whey mixed with casein & rough cut oats (equal measures) Laying off the stims for a couple of weeks.
Await delivery of spin bike - not the highest spec but said to be sturdy enough: 22kg flywheel, belt drive with mag resistance, reasonable “Q value” etc.
Bought for £579.99 - then got fb notification that “item you looked at is still available” for *£565.99*. Email sent as £14 is £14. Wouldn’t be bothered it’d been a couple of days later but the same afternoon?! Price on website wasn’t even marked as a reduction/sale price. 
We’ll see.








If we get into this indoor cycling - I’ve my eye on a nice upgrade to a Life Fitness ic5/6… & Zwift


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just salted orange cordial, again.
30mins spin cardio prior.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Just working through a small mix of ‘bag ends’ - vanilla whey mixed with casein & rough cut oats (equal measures) Laying off the stims for a couple of weeks.
> Await delivery of spin bike - not the highest spec but said to be sturdy enough: 22kg flywheel, belt drive with mag resistance, reasonable “Q value” etc.
> Bought for £579.99 - then got fb notification that “item you looked at is still available” for *£565.99*. Email sent as £14 is £14. Wouldn’t be bothered it’d been a couple of days later but the same afternoon?! Price on website wasn’t even marked as a reduction/sale price.
> We’ll see.
> ...


Looks good HMGS 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just salted orange cordial, again.
30mins spin cardio after… just in case time ran over (work at 9am) edit: also no rests taken, other than slightly longer time between sets.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Salted orange cordial, 200mg caff. & 100mg ashwagandha (20:1 = 2000mg) No cardio - expected my ic to be delivered today, looks like they ****ed that up too!
Really connected with the reps today, esp. the pulldowns & rows, despite slight jiggle in order of first pair of exercises due to gym being busy and the bike debacle.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

The Ashwagandha HMGS, the 20:1 ratio, I don't fully understand. The KSM66 500mg capsules I have are equivalent to nearly 9g of Ashwagandha from other parts of the herb. I have never seen that ratio that is all, interested.

By the way, I bought the Morrisons Immunity shots you recommended...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Salted orange cordial, 2x200mg caff. (Oops!) & 100mg ashwagandha (20:1 = 2000mg) *No cardio - they’ve removed the spin bike! FFS - left my Garmin on charge at home too 🤨*
Protein - currently using mix of WPC80+casein+oats in equal measures (w/w) swapping out oats for Tesco ‘ready brek’ as some times the consistency is like chugging _vomit_…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> The Ashwagandha HMGS, the 20:1 ratio, I don't fully understand. The KSM66 500mg capsules I have are equivalent to nearly 9g of Ashwagandha from other parts of the herb. I have never seen that ratio that is all, interested.
> 
> By the way, I bought the Morrisons Immunity shots you recommended...


Yeah, them shots can be a bit peppery!
I’ll add details (to this post) from the ash packet when I get home - something about standardised extracts or other IIRC.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Yeah, them shots can be a bit peppery!
> I’ll add details (to this post) from the ash packet when I get home - something about standardised extracts or other IIRC.


Agree the shots are hot!

Reading your Ashwagandha label above, I understand now. You have a stronger version to mine. Your Ashwagandha is with 10% Withanolides - double mine. I didn't think you could get a 10% version. Mine is with 5% Withanolides - 500mg capsules. I take two presently, one in the morning and the other at night. Was thinking of taking an extra one at night on training evenings, after reading your dosage, I might as well.... 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just 200mg caff. Today… shoulder press was a dog - really tough session with pads last night so shoulders probs tired from that - they battered me 🥴 WPC80/casein/oats after.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, tried with what I had - hotel gym not the best, but better than some! As noted, knees were just not liking the leg press/hack squat machine. Still had a good session on the spin bikes though; although attached video isn’t in sync with bike speed - it helps while away the time 🤣


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good one HMGS keep up the training! 👍 When I used to go to Rhodes regularly, I used to go to a gym regularly on the sea front (Rhodes Town), training looking out to sea and a lovely breeze to keep you cool. Good gym too.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20 of minutes on the bike yesterday.








Todays workout was ‘fiddly’ with loads of substitutions, exercise wise. Loadsa friction on the cable machine and to be honest I didn’t fancy the (replacement) cables - could have imagined them snapping under load & taking my teeth out! Still did a fair tonnage with spin after.








Garmin reckons this spin was all threshold level… _nice? 🤔_


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Those hotel gyms are not used to a guy like you mate, they'll have to replace those cables after you leave no doubt! 💪


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, that’s a pint and a half of Martini Bianco sweated-out…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well I really was in two minds as to whether or not today’s workout was happening… *April fool* - it was really never in doubt 🤣 _(I’m such a wheeze!)_
Legs not really hit - but made up for in other areas. Needed a bit of fettling for reverse EZ bar cable curls.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

A true bodybuilder...! 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just half a pint of Martini to work off this afternoon… with a little over half hour of spin:








60” high bodybuilder came in halfway through - _“Shreadz” _t-shirt tucked in long shorts to accentuate V-taper, and take attention away from matchstick legs, *Smashed every weight down*, lunky grunts too, for effect. Anyways picked up my room card, mask & hat; _left him a nice eggy fart… _


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Spin yesterday 130avg/144max HR aerobic, apparently…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

_“Yeah, I’m thinking I’m back” _Even had time to show octogenarian Paul how to use the cable machine.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Usual 200mg caff. 20/10mg Sdrol, orange cordial with salt. Coming off a 27.5hr shift with 4.5hrs sleep - then doing a tyre flip challenge after the leg workout… Three attempts before I realised you started in front & on the line, not behind it! 23s🤫








Er, vid here


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done mate, I think I have something on tyre flipping, could be another post brewing... 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Well done mate, I think I have something on tyre flipping, could be another post brewing... 👍


Yeah. My technique in the video is woefully inadequate - truthfully I wasn’t really prepared and just did it on a whim. Arms should really be straight, deadlifting (for want of a better word) the tyre to avoid tearing biceps. 🥴


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

hmgs said:


> Yeah. My technique in the video is woefully inadequate -


Can't view, asking for access rights.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

*Tyre Flipping...*

Here you go HMGS as promised, you are correct, start with arms straight, read on mate (you'll be an expert):-

Use tyres to umprove your posture, develop functional strength and build massive biceps.

Tyre Flipping will develop athletic prowess. It is a full body stimulator. There isn't a single muscle this exercise won't recruit and strengthen, including your stabilising muscles, in a way that traditional barbell and dumbbell movements can't. Tyre Flipping is particularly beneficial for contact sports as a bridge between the weights room and the playing field. It helps to develop force from the ground up - all flips require an explosive lower body drive which extends up into triple extension and through the hands. And it's that uninhabited triple extension, where you simultaneously extend at the ankles, knees and hips, that makes tyre flips so effective. The glory comes once the initial momentum has been created by the powerful triple extension drive. You initiate the movement with straight arms but once the tyre reaches a certain height, you contract your biceps to continue the flip. That is where the bicep gains come in.

*Tyre Flip*

Perfect Form - The classic. Start at the back of the tyre (tyre lying flat in front of you). Protect your back by taking a wide stance (legs wide) and getting low (arms between legs), digging your fingers under the tyre and driving up with your glutes. Drive forward to finish the repetition.

You've nailed it when... You are moving powerfully into triple extension, where you simultaneously extend at the ankle, knee and hip joints. Focus on thrusting your hips through powerfully and explosively. This move is all about intensity so put 100% effort into each tyre flip.

Your back - If you want to avoid lower back injury, aim to keep your chest upright throughout the tyre flip.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pad work. We’re back.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. 20/10mg Sdrol, orange cordial with salt & 2000mg ashwagandha.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Monday workout.
200mg caff. 10/10mg Sdrol, orange cordial with salt & 2000mg ashwagandha.
Knocked 1s off tyre flip time ~ 4.3%!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

400mg caff. 10/10mg Sdrol, orange cordial with salt & 2000mg ashwagandha. Whey/WPC80/smooth oats shake with a baked sweet potato and cheese after 😋


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. 10/10mg Sdrol, orange cordial with salt & 2000mg ashwagandha. Whey/WPC80/smooth oats shake on return.
Well, That went well – a bit of knees over toes guy backward walking sled work did wonders for my knees!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., orange cordial with salt & 2000mg ashwagandha. Whey/WPC80/smooth oats shake on return. Knees felt sore last time I did sled work - let’s see how they are after a none leg day!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

How were the knees mate? It'll be that triple extension flipping those tyres....


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> How were the knees mate? It'll be that triple extension flipping those tyres....


Actually feel OK at the mo’ mate - minds you just done 21k steps at work today 50/50 tarmac/grass, so come tomorrow, and another Wednesday leg workout - who knows what!
Depending on how busy the gym is, I might give the ‘_backwards walking - powered off treadmill knee workout_’ a go instead of the sled.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

400mg caff., orange cordial with salt & 2000mg ashwagandha. Fasted for 45hrs save for an oven chip and around half a dozen grapes…


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Fasted? Boost you growth hormone?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fast - more of a ‘reset’ with a little bit of autophagy thrown in 🤣 New bike should help with glycogen depletion; once I get into the zone two cycling. Around 133bpm should be the sweet spot heart rate wise. I’m aiming for 3x30 minute sessions per week rising to 3x45 minute sessions per week, with a zone five workout possibly tagged on the end of one of them.
Tv (YouTube) and a fan helps. You can, and do “lose” yourself in cycling ride-a-longs!








*need to sort that fookin roof gasket out, again.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Not expecting too much from today’s session – 2×30 minute sessions on the bike yesterday, together with 1 1/2 hours boxing coaching I think I’m about fooked…

200mg caff., orange cordial with salt & 2000mg ashwagandha. Well, surprisingly good 👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Fast - more of a ‘reset’ with a little bit of autophagy thrown in 🤣 New bike should help with glycogen depletion; once I get into the zone two cycling. Around 133bpm should be the sweet spot heart rate wise. I’m aiming for 3x30 minute sessions per week rising to 3x45 minute sessions per week, with a zone five workout possibly tagged on the end of one of them.
> Tv (YouTube) and a fan helps. You can, and do “lose” yourself in cycling ride-a-longs!
> *need to sort that fookin roof gasket out, again.


Great mate, and excellent cardio sessions! Got a good set up too!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

So without measuring lactate levels and keeping them under 2 mmol per litre, it seems that zone two is around 70 to 80% of Max heart rate, more towards 80% as you get fitter (according to Attia)
Using various metrics I’m coming in at around 130bpm…
Traditional 220-age:
220-52 = 168 is 117-134bpm (70% to 80%)
70% of rest HR to max HR range plus resting HR:
(168-47)x70% + 47 = 132bpm
Maffetone MAF HR (max if not having had major illness in last two years)
180-52 = 128bpm
Did an entire 45min ride last night (9pm) at around 125-127bpm; (74% trad calc, 5-7 beats off range & spot on MAF) not overly taxing and feel quite good today. Gonna crank in another 45min and see how that goes…

45mins in bikes green zone (71%-80%) actually feel more invigorated/refreshed than fooked by the workout!








I’ll have a look into the ICG app as it’s showing more or less “white” zone - but I think this relates to percentages of FTP… (but still all relative)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Maybe I'm thinking wrong but you aren't 62 mate? Your first calculation, that said I think the answer is correct, so probably a typing error.

Edited - you aren't in the oldies club yet mate... 😋


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> Maybe I'm thinking wrong but you aren't 62? Your first calculation mate?
> 
> Edited - you aren't in the oldies club yet, like me...


_*What? *_You’re off the Xmas card list! That’s ten years up the road!

My bad… I did cock it up 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I edited my original post as I could see the answer was probably correct. Anyway sorted now. 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

🤫 Just cranked another 45 mins in… no fan this time so I worked up a good sweat! Managed not to go over the 80% limit and kept it fat burning 🥵


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fook me, onit again - another solid 45min. Fasted too, in fact gonna stretch it out (the fast) till Monday (around teatime-ish) cos I feel quite well after last Tuesdays exploits. Won’t do the bodyweight/fat any harm neither. If tomoz workout weights are affected I’ll review the situation🤔🤣🤣🤣 seems like a nice bubble at the mo’.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, another really _nice_ fasted workout. 200mg caff. 2000mg ashwagandha and salted orange cordial 😋 Oooh, new look to StrengthLog app too!
*Bugger*, just realised mini summary of each exercise weights/reps has gone AWOL (premium now?)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. 2000mg ashwagandha and salted orange cordial. *Had to wait for shoulder press - bloody PT yapping on about Marcie D’s… not to mention what sounded like totally arbitrary loading, reps and sets (no records being kept either!🙄)*








and here’s a tip if the knob on the rope hurts your hand - tie a knot in it!








Tagged on some sled work, then a 2mile circular walk to Tesco… (actually another 18mins sled not 1min!)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

PT's can hog equipment at the gym I'm a member of, but one now has his own gym. I got a key in the end (24hr), it was worth it. I think I have something on Sled Pull but you obviously are OK with it.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Good bit of MAF cardio in at 2pm with an hour cycling followed by 90min pad work at 7pm…








Roll on today’s workout 👍👌


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha and a glass of beetroot juice. *Pic updated. *








Not enough time to setup sled, so 2mins backwards walking on unpowered treadmill - fookin loverly! 😘


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

11k steps and 90mins on the bike - that’ll be the cardio covered for today then! (All under 133bpm)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha & salted orange cordial. Busy gym! Home & 55min iC5 🚴🏻 All at 17hrs fasted <oops>


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

“It’s dare” not the greatest of progressions, but it’s getting ‘_there_’


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Can of Monster Nitro, 200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha & salted orange cordial. Followed by 1.45 mile walk, additional steps with more shopping then 50min on iC5 @123-133bpm. Knees feel a little tender. Might swap out forearm cable work for Oly BB _“kayak rolling” _as it’s more of an all-rounder exercise, with some direct flexion/extensions added on, too.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

15k steps, 45min on iC5 & 1hr 20min coaching boxing pad work… 1.5 glasses of cab-suav and good-night!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & a swig of beetroot juice… 45min on the iC5 - before tea.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha. Salted orange cordial. 90mins on iC5: 32km @127bpm av.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

400mg caff. 2000mg ashwagandha - no fluids; no food since 11pm last night. iC5 for 50min @127bpm with a blast at the end to ‘Ecuador’ from Sash 🤣








Note above zones are FTP not heart rate.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha. Salted orange cordial. Workout followed by nice easy walk to Tesco; 1.43miles round trip.
NB focussed on initiating leg extensions from proximal insertion, on each rep - MMC felt great.
Grass to cut & bike to follow… 20k/50min plus walk around the block.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

With all that exercise you'll be wasting away to a mountain mate. 😋


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> With all that exercise you'll be wasting away to a mountain mate. 😋


Yeah, still doing less than in my ‘six days a week’ escapades - but, in a way, I’m addicted to rest-pause… deffo feeling an “effect” from the cycling; it’s a kinda “…should have started this years ago…” thing!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha. Monster 3xpresso. Pink Himalayan Salted orange cordial.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

🤫 Not forgetting 20k on iC5 @129bpm avg. (50min) powered by a 3xpresso monster and 700ml H/salted cordial: to round the day out.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20k on iC5 @128bpm avg. (52min) powered by a 3xpresso monster and 700ml H/salted cordial: Boxing…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha + 10Kiu D3. Monster 3xpresso prior & HSC during.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

14.05.2022 iC5
11km @ 113bpm avg. x 30min
&
11km @ 125bpm avg. x 30min
15.05.2022 iC5
21km @ 128bpm avg. x 60min


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha + Monster 3xpresso prior.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

16.05.2022 iC5…
24km 1hr 5min ([email protected] avg) 500kcal


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha + Monster 3xpresso prior. HSC. Slacking a bit on leg curls, so dug deep for extra reps. Similar on sled - you only get one chance.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

18.05.2022 iC5…
25.3km 1hr 13min (1hr [email protected] avg) 525kcal


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

FML - ramped up for the final rounds…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha + HSC. Slightly out of order from but went okay.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

20.05.2022 iC5…
28.1km 1hr [email protected] avg 567kcal
700ml HSC. 1.5 glasses _cab-suav_ & dry roast nuts w/1500mg Nac - before bed 🤫


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

22.05.2022 iC5…
12.6km [email protected] avg 271kcal.
200mg caff. & 3xpresso monster. Sweating like a right munter 🥴💦🤣
(Green zone ‘3’ HR for 30min - majority in equivalent FTP zone ‘2’… so slightly higher power output than usual.Resistance was at 42, rather than 34! Watts/kg=1.2 against previously 0.9)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso monster, 1500mg Nac + HSC. Plus 25mg Tbol, cos there was _that_ half a pill, just sat there… 🤫 
edit: additional swings added & rice bucket work.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

23.05.2022 iC5… Lower Z2 fat burner
15.2km [email protected]1bpm avg 313kcal.
Then: 
23km [email protected] avg 480kcal.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso monster, 1500mg Nac + HSC. Plus 50mg Tbol, again ‘cos it was _there_.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

25.05.2022 iC5… (evening) Lower Z2 fat burner
21.7km 1hr [email protected] avg 445kcal.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso monster, 1500mg Nac, HSC. 25mg Tbol.
26.05.2022 iC5… Mid afternoon lower Z2 fat burners watching yt
34.0km first sess. 55m & 2nd [email protected] avg 698kcal.
*Boxing to follow…
Aah, fuggit - left me Garmin on charge!*
Still got in a really good session; leads, backhands and hooks (uppercuts are hooks at a different angle), with a lotta laughs too. FML I was sweating too, after 80mins of all-our-war 🫣🥊🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso monster, 1500mg Nac + HSC. Plus 50mg Tbol. Knees felt fooked - probs all the cycling 🤔
iC5 6km, [email protected] avg. (at home)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1000mg ashwagandha, 1500mg Nac, HSC. 25mg Tbol.
iC5 24km 1hr 10min @112bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner

*dead chicken bits for tea.

iC5 FTP 20min test - woeful 98
6km 21min @117bpm avg. cool-down


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso monster, 1500mg Nac + HSC. 50mg Tbol.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso monster, 1500mg Nac + HSC. 25mg Tbol.
iC5 34.5km 1hr 55min @112bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner

…_500km for month_ 🙃


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso monster, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol.
KB swings - two sets each left/right arm then last set two handed. Not enough time to slip in abs work.
iC5 16.1km 47min @112bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1000mg ashwagandha, HSC, 1500mg Nac. 25mg Tbol.
iC5 16.1km 51min @112bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner
1hr 25min boxing pad work.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso Monster, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol. HSC
Had to up weight on first couple of sets of kayaks - to offset heavier pull down bar used.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

iC5 16.4km 56min @108bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner
Bit slower due to wine & sun prior. And watching ‘Big, Bigger, Biggest Tractors’ at the time 😆 also got in a 3.5m walk.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

iC5 16.1km 46min @108bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

iC5 27.4km 80min @115bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso Monster, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol. HSC


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

iC5 30.2km 98min @107bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner. HSC
**** me, work have changed me rota so it’s a case of cramming in Wednesdays workout, tomoz 🙄
_Cnuts got a right earful too!_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, 3xpresso Monster, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol. HSC
iC5 16.2km 55min @115bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, MadCan 500ml, 1500mg Nac. 25mg Tbol.
iC5 24.4km 78min @111bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25mg Tbol.
iC5 16km 50min @109bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Where are your latest pics? 

Also, you're not running an oral only cycle right?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol. HSC


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Where are your latest pics?
> 
> Also, you're not running an oral only cycle right?


Er, yeah. Found them in the cupboard, and being a tight northern’r - thought I’d chuck them in the mix…

🤫 No pics yet, I’m still as fat as pic one. 🫣

(will post at 175lbs - but don’t hold your breath)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25mg Tbol.
Can of zero coke, 200mg caff. & HSC
iC5 37km 120min @105bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol.
Can of zero coke & HSC (with 200mg potassium from now onwards)
Lower tonnage, cable work was tough though.
Home; iC5 20.6km 60min @106bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25mg Tbol.
iC5 21.4km 60min @111bpm avg. HSC. Lower Z2 fat burner.
20 minutes nuddy sunbathing… 🤫🤣🤣🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning cuppa, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol.
Morning at work then workout: HSC & 200mg caff. (fooking knees!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25mg Tbol.
Evening boxing coaching: HSC & 200mg caff. Fooked knees and hammies - bike can wait till tomoz.








Total steps today 17730… including an afternoon of bloody gardening


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol. HSC
Lighter workout (but still on point) - nice. Cables were a welcome change, and the dips felt great


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

No iC last night - too hot, too much sun, too much cider.
200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol. Oshee Zero + HPS
iC5 28km (6+22) 107min @ 109bpm avg. Lower Z1 fat burner - First 6 km heartbeat was all over the place from zone one to zone four; crazy. Second 22 km – just could not get out of zone one, could be the Garmin wrist watch… or me.
45min rest in sunshine. 
Ham salad lunch, kiwi and melon with Greek yogurt. Half a small orange.
iC5 17.1km 50min @ 109bpm avg. Lower zone 2 fat burner.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol.
Bit of ATG zero KOT training…
iC5 17.6km 50min @ 107bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner




The pdf

ATG KOT Zero

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm 
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning cuppa, 1500mg Nac. 50g Tbol. HSC
3.5hrs sun & two cans cider, 3m walk
iC5 17.2km 52min @ 109bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner. ATG zero KOT training.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol.
Little change-up before work today… some abs
Functional bodybuilding abs (52min not rushing)
Bodysaw 3x12​L Hang 2x30s​Turkish sit up 3x12​Side plank 2x30s​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​Superman 2x30s​Kettle bell windmills 3x12​Pallof press/landmine push out 3x12​Via this bloke…




Seated DB good mornings 2x24
iC5 16.4km 51min @ 109bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Home at lunchtime; 300mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, coffee, 1500mg Nac. 50g Tbol. HSC for workout⤵
ATG KOT Zero

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
35min and my knees feel great 👍, now to the gym 😆
iC5 17.1km 60min @ 110bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol.
Functional bodybuilding abs (42min still not rushing)
Bodysaw 3x12​L Hang 2x30s​Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12​Side plank 2x30s​Superman 2x30s​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12​Pallof press/landmine push out 3x12 (last set using black band - felt more in obliques)​Plus
Seated good mornings 3x12
KB swings 2x20 (hip hinge - kept tension/stretch in hams)
Work … 8.7k steps … then
Boxing coaching pad work 90min.
iC5 12.6km 41min @ 96bpm avg. Upper Z1 fat burner.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 50g Tbol. HSC
Workout… no stretching; had to buy milk before work!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha*, coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol.
ATG KOT Zero

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
30min and my knees feel good 👍








*last of that ashwagandha shite - honestly did fook all; still you live and learn, these f’kin morons/shills with the old bollox “…feel stronger, fuller” crap. Nah, ‘tis shite.
3m walk
iC5 20.6km 64min @ 102bpm avg. Upper Z1 fat burner. On cusp of Z2 - dipped in around 40% of the time but just wouldn’t stay there. Poss due to KOT soreness/fatigue.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol. HSC.
Functional bodybuilding abs (32min)
Bodysaw 3x12
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s​Superman 2x30s​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Pallof press/landmine push out 3x12 (Pallof using black band)
Plus
Seated good mornings 3x12
KB swings 2x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
Untimed:
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.​seated groin stretch 2x25​Standing straddle stretch 2x30s​_Work…_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff., morning coffee, 1500mg Nac. 50g Tbol. HSC.
Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
Pigeon stretch 90s/side
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
Seated groin stretch 2x25
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s

KB swings 5x24x24kb & 24x close grip inverted row at home (waiting for mobile to charge) also some indoor archery in between 🤫


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Note to self: It’s a bit awkward doing legs as the knees over toe exercises make the joints sore, so has a knock-on effect and vice versa. iC may be agitating them too.
Might have to give relatively heavier weights a rest now. I’ll see how this week goes.

iC5 16.1km 50min @ 112bpm avg. Lower Z2 fat burner.

Myo-rep ****about - 20-25 & 5x5
DB curls/Rear delts/Side delts & neck work with bands.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff., coffee, 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol.
ATG KOT Zero (40min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
- rhs tight, lhs very tight flexors, couldn’t get torso vertical!
Pigeon stretch 90s/side
- lhs tight again
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
Seated groin stretch 2x25
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
- FML my hammies are tight.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

🤔 Going to swap over to Myo-reps from DC from tomorrow’s workout. A variation on rest pause, with a little more ‘pump’ and a tad easier on the joints (esp. curls; well for an old man anyways!) 😉

🤫 There ya go - convinced mesen!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff., coffee, 1500mg Nac. 50g Tbol. HSC
Workout - Myo reps - not too bad, tonnage wise 🤫 (Rows and Tris were worst, burnswise)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol.
Functional bodybuilding abs (32min)
Bodysaw 3x12​L Hang 2x30s​Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12​Side plank 2x30s​Superman 2x30s​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12
Seated good mornings 3x12
KB swings 2x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
Elephant walks - 25/leg
Additional:
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.​seated groin stretch 2x25​Standing straddle stretch 2x30s​_Work…_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff.,1500mg Nac. 50g Tbol.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

ATG KOT Zero (39min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
- rhs & lhs very tight flexors, torso not vert
Pigeon stretch 90s/side
- both sides tight
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol. Cuppa coffee and cuppa tea.
Jeez, ache all over from Friday workout.

Functional bodybuilding abs (38min)
Bodysaw 3x12
L Hang 2x30s
Side plank 2x30s
Superman 2x30s
Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
KB windmills 3x12
Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12
Seated good mornings 3x12
KB swings 2x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
Elephant walks - 50/leg
Additional:
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol. Cuppa coffee and cuppa tea.
4sets -Burpees (drop with ballistic p/up) x12
With kb one arm bench-press x12/arm (increasing inclines)
Couple of sets each of -
Inverted close grip rows x12
One arm single extension rows x12

ATG KOT Zero (16min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
Couple of extra sets of sissy squats exploring lower range/depth.
end of timed session.

Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
- rhs & lhs very tight flexors, used couch stretch as could get torso vert
Pigeon stretch 90s/side
- both sides tight
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.

iC5 13.3km 41min @104bpm avg. 30min Z2

Managed to get in another set of KOT (1-6) exercises before bed, along with some hammie stretches!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. 50g Tbol. Cuppa coffee and cuppa tea. Plus 19.5k steps/8.4miles walking.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Evening workout:
4 sets (13min) - Burpees (drop with ballistic p/up) x12
With kb one arm bench-press x12/arm (increasing inclines)
*Functional bodybuilding abs* (25min)
Bodysaw 3x12
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s​Superman 2x30s​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12

& 3x12 X-body Hammie DB rows (‘cos we can) - they light the buggers up!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol. Cuppa coffee and cuppa tea. HSC
Due to rota f’ckabout - decided to save fuel and do workout at home, with more ‘functional’ substitutes. Really enjoyed this approach to be honest, rather than going through pain on Hack machine…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Before lunch/work…
2 rounds of retlouping
Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
- rhs & lhs not as tight today, used bench stretch as could get torso vert
Groin stretch 25 reps
Pigeon stretch 90s/side
- both sides tight
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.

iC5 8.1km 21min @118bpm avg. Z2/Z3

9.5k steps & body-battery bottomed out at 5!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol. Cuppa coffee and cuppa tea.
No workout scheduled today… _so far

Vegged out on the sofa after work, didn’t have a drink though so all is good – absolutely knackered from work. (27hr shift)_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. 25g Tbol. Cuppa coffee.

4 sets (19min) - Burpees (drop with ballistic p/up) x12
With kb one arm bench-press x12/arm (increasing inclines, this time starting at decline)
3x12 BW jump squats with X-body Hammie DB rows… _*BLOWIN’*_
*Functional bodybuilding abs* (30min)
Bodysaw 3x12 (feet suspended, Mmm _kinky_)
L Hang 2x30s (Remember to switch up grip)
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
KB windmills 3x12
Side plank 2x30s​Superman 2x30s​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12
Nice wake-up sess 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. 50g Tbol. Cuppa coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

ATG KOT Zero (23min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.

iC5 10.1km 30min @108bpm avg. Z2 (instant sweat-on)

Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
Pigeon stretch 90s/side on bench
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.

iC5 10.1km 30min @108bpm avg. Z2

Tried out some single leg DB RDLs - just 10kg for two sets of 6 - need to play about to actually get the ‘feeling’ (MMC) into the muscle… it was 11pm though 🙄 Also setup gym rings.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. Cuppa coffee.
Himalayan Salted Cordial (HSC) mix now includes 375mg of magnesium along with 200mg potassium.
Dog walks & Saturday morning shopping aside; this aft’ was with loadsa sun & a couple of cans of Strongbow.

Evening workout:
iC5 7km 20min @ 108bpm Z2

*Functional bodybuilding abs* (26min)
Bodysaw 3x12
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s
Superman 2x30s
Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12
KB windmills 3x12
Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12
End timed session.

Single leg DB RDLs 3x8/side
Burpees (drop with ballistic p/up) 3x12
Push-ups with alt toe touch 3x8

The amount of sweat is unbelievable. Weekly intensity minutes are coming along nicely, too.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. Cuppa coffee. HSC
Mow lawn. 👍
iC5 10.1km 32min @ 99bpm Z1/Z2
Filly Z-press (Arnie one arm DB press with racked KB hold, done in Z-press seated position*) 3x12
3 rounds KB swing (x24) and seated good morning (x12)
6x30s dead hang (pro/sup/narrow/wide/semi pro/semi sup)
2 rounds retlouping
Elephant walks - 50/leg
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s

*hammies must have loosened, as felt steady, probs first time ever 🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. Cuppa tea. HSC
Left tricep is severely swollen from horsefly bite. Biggest it’s ever been. Bugger!
Trying single arm movements for a while along with myo-reps…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC

ATG KOT Zero (18min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.

Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
Pigeon stretch 90s/side on bench
Cossack x18/side (high- suptd)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Retlouping: 2 rounds
Seated KB good morning 2x12
Jefferson back curl KB 2x12
KB swings 20x

…_work (27.5hr shift)…_
12k steps


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC & paracetamol for this ‘_thick_’ head.
Blast of a leg workout - felt great to say I felt crap going to the gym! Stretches/KOT later.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fugit! Just one in the sunshine…I’ll be sober by the time it cools down - for a bit of _homework (18 for £10)







_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

This evenings _dalliance_…

Functional bodybuilding abs (43min)
Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12
Seated good mornings 3x12
Banded shoulder capsule stretches
KB swings 2x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
Elephant walks - 50/leg
End timed workout.

Additional:
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.​seated groin stretch 2x25​Standing straddle stretch 2x30s​2 rounds of Retlouping​Couch/wall stretch 90s/side​Pigeon stretch 90s/side​


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac.

ATG KOT Zero (28min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis curls w/KB 2x25/leg
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
‘Monkey foot’ w/KB 2x25/leg
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.

Banded shoulder, ankle & neck mobility stretches.
Boxing coaching pad work 🥊 _Sweaty & fooked_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Woke up feeling absolutely wrecked, couple of paracetamols and up outta bed at 1330. Guess it’s the start of a week off & the ‘coming off duty’ kinda comedown.
200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac.
iC5 15.5km 47min @ 106bpm avg. HSC after.

Functional bodybuilding abs (58min)
Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12

_Break at 27min for Tea…then_
2 rounds of Retlouping
KB windmills 3x12
KB swings 2x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
Seated good mornings 3x12
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Elephant walks - 50/leg
End timed workout.

Additional:
Couch/wall stretch 90s/side​Pigeon stretch 90s/side​Banded shoulder capsule stretches​


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC

ATG KOT Zero (24min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Cossack x12/side (high- suptd)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.

DB zombie walks 3x24 steps
Jefferson back curl KB 2x12
Retlouping: 2 rounds

Dropped 0.8lbs during above workout, pure sweat. Felt like hard work due to no escaping the heat!

Walk later for da steps.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

18/07 Monday
300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC
Workout plus 20KB trap raises 25+5x5 & 24KB 25+5x5 (per side - MMC++)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

19/07 Tuesday
200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC (at least 3 before lunch!)
ATG KOT Zero (47min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
KB monkey foot raise x25/side
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
Seated KB good mornings 3x12
2x30s dead Hang
end of timed session. Very hot & Sweaty.
16:15 1st cider off the day 🍻 sat under the Apple tree (of course!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC
Evening: Boxing coaching pad work 90min
*







*


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC Plus some Boron shite that just needs gone…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Functional bodybuilding abs (54min)
Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12
KB windmills 3x12
Seated good mornings 3x12
2 rounds of Retluoping
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Elephant walks - 50/leg
End timed workout.

iC5 12km 35min @ 105bpm avg.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

ATG KOT Zero (21min)

Tibialis KB raises 2x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
KB monkey foot raise x25/side
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
2x30s dead Hang
end of timed session.
*split squat done as 2x25, on step - foot kept flat.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday morning playabout…
Plate Rear delts (bench supt. Fully protracted shoulders) to ‘ski jump’ swings [Myo-reps] 25 5x5
Rings - half standing transition to dip (3x8)
Unilateral 
Filly press 2x12​KB bench press 2x12​KB shoulder press (12 10 8 6)​DB row x20/side​EZ bar curl (grip: externally supinated?) [Myo-reps]
KB swings 2x20 Hardstyle

iC5 10km 25min @ 112bpm avg.
30min walk ‘round block

_Work…_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC Plus some Boron shite.
Note to self: do not watch yt vids that say to grow you’ve got to double your efforts (in the gym), last thing at night before bed… (not that it affected me much)
Today’s workout all done on one pulley station, bar the walking 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Edit*: 200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC Plus some Boron shite.
ATG KOT Zero (17min)

Tibialis KB raises 50/side
Straight leg calf raise x50
Bent leg KOT calf raise x50
Heel drop x50/per side
EZ bar curls 25+5x5
KOT split squat x25/side
KOT sissy squat x25
end of timed session.
*split squat done on step - foot kept flat.

<into 27hr shift>

2.5hrs barrowing soil in the morning, in the rain, across uneven grass…

*Edit*: Rounding out with 18k steps over the day!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC Plus some Boron shite. Sunbathing & drawing till workout…
200mg caff. & 2000mg Taurine


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. 1500mg Nac. & 3000mg Taurine. HSC Plus some Boron shite.
FBB abs (43min)
Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12
KB windmills 3x12
Seated good mornings 3x12
2 rounds of Retluoping
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Elephant walks - 50/leg
End timed workout.

Filly press 3x12

300mg caff. & HSC. Boxing coaching pad work


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. 1500mg Nac. & 3000mg Taurine. HSC Plus some Boron shite.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

hmgs said:


> 300mg caff. & 1500mg Nac. HSC
> 
> ATG KOT Zero (18min)
> 
> ...


What's the reason mate for NAC in pre workout?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jordan08 said:


> What's the reason mate for NAC in pre workout?


Primarily used whilst on Dbol/Tbol (which I had lying around, as you do) but it has many other things going for it listed here, quite a worthwhile addition for not many pennies - but the FDA are looking to ban it allegedly.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Primarily used whilst on Dbol/Tbol (which I had lying around, as you do) but it has many other things going for it listed here, quite a worthwhile addition for not many pennies - but the FDA are looking to ban it allegedly.


I understand that benefit bud but it’s not a wise addition around. In fact, it goes for every antioxidant out there. There has been now a compelling evidence suggesting to maintain a gap between training and antioxidants. They impair skeletal muscle adaptations.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jordan08 said:


> I understand that benefit bud but it’s not a wise addition around. In fact, it goes for every antioxidant out there. There has been now a compelling evidence suggesting to maintain a gap between training and antioxidants. They impair skeletal muscle adaptations.


Sounds fair enough however that is not the only reason I’m taking it as ie an antioxidant. It can lengthen time to fatigue, improve mood & respiration. Which helps when I’ve a 6:30 workout, work & cardio. 
Besides which I’ve chucked in taurine, too - so I’m doubly fooked. Does it interfere with satellite cell production etc.? Dunno, but as i approach 53 and have taken to doing Myo-reps almost exclusively - something in that mix is seemingly working. 
Might have a look at the timing though, as you’ve mentioned, perhaps popping NAC with my favourite anti-oxidant evening tipple… No, seriously I will look into taking NAC after training. Need to research the optimal timing ie not too soon/long after finishing the workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fooked. Up at 11:15 aching etc. - must be a day off…
200mg caff. 1500mg Nac. 1g CLA* & 1g Taurine. HSC Plus some Boron shite. *_found in’t cupboard_.

iC5 13.0km 36min @ 107avg. Bpm (pt.1)
iC5 10.1km 27min @ 107avg. Bpm (pt.2)


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Sounds fair enough however that is not the only reason I’m taking it as ie an antioxidant. It can lengthen time to fatigue, improve mood & respiration. Which helps when I’ve a 6:30 workout, work & cardio.
> Besides which I’ve chucked in taurine, too - so I’m doubly fooked. Does it interfere with satellite cell production etc.? Dunno, but as i approach 53 and have taken to doing Myo-reps almost exclusively - something in that mix is seemingly working.
> Might have a look at the timing though, as you’ve mentioned, perhaps popping NAC with my favourite anti-oxidant evening tipple… No, seriously I will look into taking NAC after training. Need to research the optimal timing ie not too soon/long after finishing the workout.


I agree to all of this. One of the main chamge that i have felt after including NAC is the fatigue improvement and some enhancement in mood as well. Can be placebo because started taking it after reading all of this.. haha
I personally take before bed with Magnesium snd Zinc


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & HSC

ATG KOT Zero (30min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Cossack x12/side (high- suptd) (progressed to High unsupported extra 12x)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Heel drop x25 per side
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
KOT split squat 5x5, alt. Sides (30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat 5x5 (<30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.
Mm, _gastrocs popping!_

Then 55min playing about…
Reverse Nordics: x12 [sets as follows]
1. Very small lean back/RoM. Hands clasped on chest.​2. Hands behind back limiting fallback - extended RoM & more pain in quads!​3. Hands clasped on chest for 7 reps, same RoM as set 2, last five reps with 5kg plate - actually felt it more in the knees.​
DB single leg deadlifts 3x12/side (_obs!_)
Jefferson back curl KB 2x12
Couple of minutes each, neck bridging front & back, with light support from arms/shoulders.
CB Gamma casts x24 each side
Retluoping: 2 rounds

Breakfast – poached eggs on toast.

Time for; iC5 16.7km 48min @114avg. Bpm (46m at Z2) followed by 1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine.

_work at 2:30pm til 9am tomoz. 

1500mg Nac + Protein & oats with Filtered milk and four slices chicken before bed (midnight)_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300 (3hrs prior - don’t ask) + 200mg caff. & HSC








3 egg omelette & salad late lunch.
1.5g Nac & all that other usual shite.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. & HSC
Salad late lunch.
1.5g Nac & all that other usual shite, after.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

04.08.22
300mg caff. tbs EVOO & Coffee

ATG KOT Zero (30min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Cossack x12/side (high- suptd) (progressed to High unsupported extra 12x)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Heel drop x25 per side
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.

(+16min)
Jefferson back curl KB 2x12
Couple of minutes each, neck bridging front & back, with light support from arms/shoulders.
CB Gamma casts x24 each side
Retluoping: 2 rounds

Breakfast – milk & all-bran

followed by 1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc.

_Work_…

80min boxing coaching pad work 🥊


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. tbs EVOO & Coffee.








HCL intra workout.










Home: Wrist/elbow tendon Work.

Ham salad & fruit.
…followed by 1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc.

_Work_…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooo, FFS - got some stiff neck pain going on, must have hit the traps/scalenes and rhomboids well over the last couple of workouts…
Couple of paracetamols and our lass going at me with the massage gun - done gone done wonders!
200mg caff. tbs EVOO & Coffee, sun, and a rum ‘n’ coke. 
Time for an abs workout me thinks.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

So onto this evenings _dalliance_…

Functional bodybuilding abs+ (45min)
Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12

Seated good mornings 3x12
Banded shoulder capsule stretches
KB swings 2x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
Elephant walks - 50/leg
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
2 rounds of Retluoping
Some light wrist/elbow tendon work
End timed workout.

80g Peptiplus (collagen protein)
1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc.

Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
Pigeon stretch 90s/side


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs EVOO & cuppa cha

ATG KOT Zero (30min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Cossack x12/side (high- suptd) (progressed to High unsupported extra 12x)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.
EZ bar curls (over pronated) 20+5x5

1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc.
HSC
_Work_…

iC5 15km 46min @104bpm avg. (Z2)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff., magnesium, tbs EVOO & Coffee.
B/fast allbran w/scoop of protein & 25/90fl. Oz water.
HCL intra.
Did a little wrist/elbow work and extreme biceps stretch after curls. 10k steps after gym. Rice bucket at home.
Tuna salad wrap, Arla protein yog, 25fl. Oz water.
1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs EVOO & 25oz water

ATG KOT Zero (24min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Cossack x24/side (high- suptd) (progressed to High unsupported extra 12x)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
EZ bar curls (over pronated) 20+5x5
end of timed session.

1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc.

HSC
_Work_…
15k steps


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg Caff./D3/mag. Olive oil (smoother than EV) 50g oats & 200ml milk. HSC.
Salmon salad, fruit salad w/Greek yog, 25oz water.
Workout with 200mg caff. & HSC intra.








1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc. plus 25oz water.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg Caff./D3/mag. EVOO 90g all bran & 200ml milk. 25oz water. Bottle of HSC for work.








HSC intra boxing. 14k steps for the day. Water topped out with +75oz. 1500mg Nac. & 1g Taurine,


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg Caff./D3/mag. EVOO 90g all bran & 200ml milk. 25oz water. HSC intra.








1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. 3k Taurine. EVOO. 25oz water.

iC5 28.1km 90min @108bpm avg. (80min z2) 25oz water + HSC intra.
B.fast & 25oz.
Lunch & 25oz - FML it’s hot outside.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil (smooth! 😆) & 25oz water

ATG KOT Zero (28min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Cossack x24/side (high- suptd) (progressed to High unsupported extra 12x)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.
Tried getting down for some ‘reverse Nordic’s’ - **** me; not happening today!

iC5 8.2km 25min @106bpm avg. Z2-22min

1500mg Nac. 1g CLA, 120mg & 1g Taurine, Boron etc.

HSC
_Work_…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
HSC.
25oz water & HSC plus 100mg caff.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
HSC.
Functional bodybuilding abs+ (min)
Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12

Seated good mornings 3x12
Banded shoulder capsule stretches
KB swings 3x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
Elephant walks - 50/leg
2 rounds of Retluoping
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
Some light wrist/elbow tendon work
Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
Pigeon stretch 90s/side

End timed workout.

iC5 7.3km 20min @123bpm avg. (Z3 18min) sweating buckets as sun was on conservatory…
_Work (23½hr shift)_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
HSC.
Eventually got round to working out…with me new cable machine!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
iC5 5.4km 18min @94bpm avg. easy Z1








KB 1 arm swing, rack to press, racked lunge, ½ kneeling chop - three sets 10/7/5reps… 12 reps on chops.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. HSC. BW corrected to new 79kg, was 88kg


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
10k steps shopping/family etc.
5:30pm - 200mg caff. & 150mg aspirin.

ATG KOT Zero (38min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Cossack 3x24/side (High minimally/unsupported)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
end of timed session.

Two rounds Retluoping
Supt.d neck bridges
Weighted neck Work
Cable rows/chops/curls/extns/push-downs/face pulls/rotator cuff stuff…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Sunday 21ˢᵗ*
200mg caff. tbs olive oil, aspirin, CLA, boron & 25oz water.

Functional bodybuilding abs+ (57min)

Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
L Hang 2x30s (2x45s!)
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Pallof cable press 3x12

Seated good mornings 3x12
KB swings 3x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)

Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
Some light wrist/elbow tendon work

Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
Pigeon stretch 90s/side

End timed workout.

Oops late for work, ah ****em for messing about me shifts!
Topped day off with a bit of a delt workout after cable workout run through with our lass.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200+200mg caff. tbs olive oil, aspirin, CLA, boron & HSC. 15k steps total


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron, 150mg aspirin & 25oz water.

ATG KOT Zero (109min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Cossack 3x24/side (High minimally/unsupported)
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)


Two rounds Retluoping
Supt.d neck bridges
Weighted neck Work
Cable rows/chops/curls/extns/push-downs/face pulls/rotator cuff stuff…
end of timed session.

IC5 13.1km @112bpm avg. (Z2 45min)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron, 150mg aspirin & 25oz water. Gym with HSC.
Toe presses & kayak rows were excruciating, sled felt great though!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron, 150mg aspirin & 25oz water. Home Gym with HSC.
iC5 11.2km 35min @107bpm avg. (30min Z2)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got time to slip in a quick filler workout, whilst tea cooks…
ATG KOT Zero (26min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Heel drop x25 per side
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
Cossack 3x24/side (High minimally/unsupported)
End of timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., Magn., 150mg aspirin & 25oz water.
iC5 15.4km 45min @110bpm avg. (Z2 35min/Z3 6min)
Tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
Breakfast.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Officially, still a fat-fooker… ah well, on with the diet.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, aspirin, CLA, boron & 25oz water.

Functional bodybuilding abs+ (56min)

Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Half kneeling KB diag chops 3x12
Pallof cable press 3x12

Seated good mornings 3x12
KB swings 3x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
L Hang 2x45s (abs & stretch)

Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
seated groin stretch 2x25
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
Some light wrist/elbow tendon work

20x cable side raises (straddle cable) basically ’cos I was passing…

Couch/wall stretch 90s/side
Pigeon stretch 90s/side

End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, aspirin, CLA, boron & HSC.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, aspirin, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
iC5 20km 65min @103bpm avg. (Z2 50min)
20min cool-down.

ATG KOT Zero (25min)

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Heel drop x25 per side
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
3x12 BW Goblet squat on slant board
End of timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
HSC intra… Half workout at gym/half at home.
_Couldn’t resist_… Slant board: KB goblet squats, ATG squats, tib raises, calf raises - s/l & Kot. Triceps push downs and face pulls.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, aspirin, CLA, boron & 25oz water. HSC intra.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. HSC intra.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron. HSC intra.
Rice bucket done later to loosen forearms.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

ATG KOT Zero (28min)

SB Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
SB Straight leg calf raise x25
SB Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Heel drop x25 per side
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
25x BW Goblet squat on slant board
25x BW Goblet squat on floor
End of timed workout.
Plus 25x BW Goblet squat on floor.
Rice bucket from earlier.
Weighted neck work.
Round of KB halos.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. HSC intra. (Pt.1 9:15, pt.2 21:10)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. HSC intra. (Pt.1 Gym , pt.2 Home)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. Kitchen island make 6hrs. Boxing coaching pad work last night 100mins. 14k steps for day, too.
Today:
200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. HSC intra. Pt.1 at the gym. Hammered everything - loved the medball slam narrow push-ups! Gotta buy a double handle medball… Oops just bought one 10kg £21.99 incl. p+p (slight seconds; mild release oil/printing slightly off)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Saturday:
200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. Kitchen island make - support legs came so on with frame & put-together, another 8hrs.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. HSC intra.
Filler workout: (for plyometric element)









Main workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Breakfast: Out of date Huel (chocolate) - definitely wouldn’t pay for one! 5¼hrs sleep 😫
Yippee, workout this aft’.
200mg caff. CLA, boron with HSC intra.

Finished rice bucket workout later (2130) then did some KOT, frontline stretching, bit of rolling and some “around the clock” rear delt cable rows; around 30 reps from top round to bottom.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. 2 tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
iC5 9km 30min @109bpm avg.
Functional bodybuilding abs+ (19min)
Bodysaw 3x12 <sliders>
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12
Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)​Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)​Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12​KB windmills 3x12
Cable rope twists 36/side
Pallof band press/landmine push out 3x12
Yippee! New medicine ball has arrived 😁


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water. HSC intra. Split workout between gym and home.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & 25oz water.
ATG KOT Zero (22min)

SB Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
SB Straight leg calf raise x25
SB Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Heel drop x25 per side
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
25x BW KOT Goblet squat on slant board
25x BW Goblet squat on floor
End of timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron. HSC intra.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Mondays workout - done today ’cos they’ve buggered around with my work rota. Can’t wait for swivels to come - think there’s some serious twist on the cables; adding extra friction 😫🤣🤣🤣
Jeeesus these weights _felt_ heavy.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

ATG KOT Zero

Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Straight leg calf raise x25
Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
KOT SB sissy squat x25 (or 5x5 <30s SHORT rests if necessary)
Done before breakfast, as a fill-in, before work
…and this b4 bed… 🙃


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron. 25oz water. HSC intra. Rolling over MR9 pull-ups & ring dips to next session. Added in some light DB z-presses to _GTG_ for HS push-ups.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*400mg caff. tbs olive oil, CLA, boron. 25oz water.
5:16sleep - so Thought I’d have a mess around with headstand to handstand EMOM, for 10 minutes actually did 10 minutes but only got seven full reps, however controlled ecc. on ‘failed’ reps.
Going to do rest of MR9 this evening after tea, which is a late one 8:30 - well I’ve time now…
*felt nowt off this!(?)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., CLA, boron. & a coffee. Pleased at getting 10 reps!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

ATG KOT Zero (15min)

SB Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
Tibialis KB raises x25/side
SB Straight leg calf raise x25
SB Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
KB ‘monkey’ foot x25/side
Heel drop x25 per side
Elephant walks 50+50 alt.
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
25x BW+10kg KOT Goblet squat on slant board
End of timed workout.
300mg caff. Boxing coaching pad work 1:40


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. Olive oil, CLA, boron. & a coffee, breakfast + 25oz water.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Functional bodybuilding abs+ (40min)
Bodysaw 3x12 (suspended 👍)
L Hang 2x30s
Turkish sit up w/KB 3x12

Side plank 2x30s (with rotation)
Superman 2x30s (arms fwd/back)
Body hollow hold 2x30s or rock 3x12
KB windmills 3x12
Horiz cable twist 3x12
Seated good mornings 3x12
KB swings 3x20 (hip hinge - keep tension/stretch in hams)
2 rounds of Retluoping
Alternate L-sit leg lifts 2x30s ea.
Standing straddle stretch 2x30s
End timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. 150mg aspirin, tbs olive oil, CLA, boron & Coke Zero. HSC intra.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Rear delt work - cables, protracted bench laterals followed by partials (swings) and rope face pulls from low pulley (adds in some rotation; thanks MountainDog😉)
Then…

ATG KOT Zero (18min)

SB Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
SB Straight leg calf raise x25
SB Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
25x BW+10kg KOT Goblet squat on slant board
3x20 Russian twists w/10kg med ball
End of timed workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff., 2tbs olive oil, CLA, boron. Cuppa coffee & tea. Caff did fa. 3x20 10kg Russian twists - getting leaner & really feeling abs work! 🙂
iC5 9.1km 30min @113bpm avg. Z2


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. CLA, boron & mag.
MR1 pt.1 (35min) pt.2 (41min) seated row? Only single arm rowed the two arm weight for some unknown reason !🤣🤣🤣 Usual friction on the cable mch.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Coached our lasses garage gym leg workout…then onto handstand workout for me. 👍


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. CLA, boron & mag. Coffee.
H2H workout then iC5 9.2km [email protected] avg. Z2
24hr shift incoming…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff., olive oil, CLA, boron & mag. Coke Zero. Pt.1 gym with pt.2 @🏡


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Didn’t manage to fit in pt.2 but did squeeze in H2H!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

No tabs/stims pre workout. Usual after.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well deserved day off yesterday, with a lie-in this morning - fooked from coaching 2hrs padwork on Thursday.
300mg caff. CLA, boron & mag. Coffee.
Incoming workout soon… FFS took some ‘getting going’ felt fooked; nowt off that caff…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Continuing todays application…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

FML - lazed in bed till 1130… Downed Breaky,moved curtain rail, put up new curtains, tidied away garden furniture, had an omelette for lunch, out for walk (2.8m), cut me hair (6mm), raked leaves up; looking forward to a nice easy workout maybe a short H2H with a little KOT sprinkled on top. Can’t be arsed driving to gym tomoz, so might try out some trap bar lifts &c. for the legs…
10pm ‘quickie’


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. CLA, boron & mag. Coffee.
Medball - maybe a little too loud so early!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Getting there… # different house/different lighting 🤣


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Top off the day with…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

300mg caff. CLA, boron & mag. Coffee.

ATG KOT Zero (20min)

SB Tibialis rise x25 w/2s pause top/btm
SB Straight leg calf raise x25
SB Bent leg KOT calf raise x25
Heel drop x25 per side
KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides (or 5x5 ~30s rest if necessary)
25x BW+10kg KOT Goblet squat on slant board
End of timed workout.

25 mins:
3x20 Abs slings knee raises
3x20 Russian twists w/10kg med ball
2x20 Cable rope twists
2x20 Cable side-bends


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. CLA, boron & mag. Coffee.
I feel like a reight ol’gimmer wi’me dosset box o’pills… pt.1 snook into gym whilst our lass was otherwise indisposed. Didn’t rush, but kept a reasonable pace.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

MR5 pt.2 at home…Accentuated/controlled negatives. Cables felt smoother - detwisted cable & guide rails loosened off (don’t actually affect structural integrity)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. CLA, boron & mag.
H2H then 101mins of Boxing coaching pad work 🥊 & fitness


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

400mg caff. CLA, boron & mag. Coffee.
Woke up feeling absolutely crap this morning (sore throat/blocked up) – plus it’s raining and I cannot be bothered to drive to the gym; so home gym time for me – full body workout me thinks…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. CLA, boron & mag. Coffee.
Still not 100% - but abs feel tight - let’s go again & only very slightly up the weights… Knees felt great & abs didn’t explode 💣 🔥 (extra set added here & there) Let’s have some H2H too.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Body weight’s gradually coming off… hopefully hit 12% at some point; then bulk from there (or die trying!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee. HSC intra.
Medial delts ached a bit earlier on due to having the Covid and flu jabs in each one. Blasted through this-really enjoyable session to be honest. Upped some reps, some weights & added a set or two. 
Incoming 23hr shift…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee. HSC intra.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee. HSC intra.
And another 23hr shift…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*400mg* caff. Olive oil, boron & mag. Coffee. HSC intra.
Leg focus on gym this arvo, unless fooked from shift… yep fooked!








Blasted in a few metres on the SkiErg


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee.
Needed to crash this one out😆


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee.
(Cutting) Stats pre-flight t’Balearics (169.6lbs)🤔







Up at 0215. Rear puncture 7 miles from airport (fukit - drove on) bed at 2230 after 17k steps and a shedload of meat/protein. Fooked. Gym looks OK-ish though, but only opens 0800-1600 🙄


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, three pull down machines eh!(?)
Threw in a set of 30 tib raises, knees still felt sore though. Crunches were done Janda style to take out the hip flexors.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Workout #2 - freaked out a couple of Germanies with me handstand press ups; I was amazed at how many DB curl variations they knew…
Good workout with all the windows closed - fooking mozzies. Managed a couple of deficit H2H between two Reebok steps. Meat fest for lunch after.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Bird walks in, as I’m doing deficit handstand push-ups, and proceeds to unload four pairs of DBs off the rack - FML there are only six pairs total!
“_Oh, YOU can use some if you want_”

Thanks love. 🤨 (nice tits though)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Onwards, day 4…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Day 5… slammed in an extra set of single DB z-press; not a huge weight but really liking the feel of these!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Day 6 - fooking pull down cable snapped on me, sending the wire end diagonally down me forehead and just missing my eye; anyways it was more or less the last rep and thankfully it was under full control 👍








doesn’t look much - but it didn’t half smart!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

(Cutting) Stats pre-flight t’Balearics (169.6lbs)









On return 22.10.22 at 1600 176.8lbs (electrolytes/fluids outta whack!) This reading will be deleted as not under normal conditions. 








On waking 23.10.22 - (174.8lbs)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Woohoo back on it!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. Olive oil, boron & mag. Coffee. HSC intra.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff. Olive oil, boron & mag. Coffee. HSC intra.
Fill-in Delts, Bi’s n Tri’s (had to try JP style seated cuff’s cable raises for the delts; great)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. HSC intra.
FML that was a marathon.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee.
Rhomboids still ache on RHS.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee.
Rhomboids still ache on RHS, having said that - still got in some decent ‘release’ pull-ups last night at boxing; with some pseudo “barstar” fuhkery thrown in 😆🥊
Abs later…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Abs - er, actually two days later.
Workout plus _Quick blast_ through the ATG KOTs

KOT split squat x25, alt. Sides
SB Tibialis rise x25
25x BW KOT Goblet squat on slant board
Heel drop x25 per side
SB Straight leg calf raise x25
SB Bent leg KOT calf raise x25


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

iC5 - 20mins Z2 in morning; easy ride. 
MR5 based workout… shoulda added in some KB swings though!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag.
iC5 50kcal warm-up (fuhking freezing!)
Bit of ‘rocking’ à la Van Wyck


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag.
iC5 50kcal warm-up.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Plus Rockstar original (200mg caff.)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Cuppa coffee, cuppa tea.
Little fill-in-time workout


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Cuppa coffee, cuppa tea.
iC5 60min @104bpm avg. Z2 (43min)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag.
Dropped some weights, slowed it right down & moved on muscle, best I could.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee x2


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee & Coke Zero.
Extra squats - i_t wore reight chilly oot!_ (Well, in my garage anyway)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fooked from 6hrs raking fooking leaves and doubly so, having to keep a client, with LD/echolalia, occupied for three of those hours… then onto boxing for 90min.

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Mate, I admire your dedication to keeping this log going for so long. Keep smashing it.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

train2win said:


> Mate, I admire your dedication to keeping this log going for so long. Keep smashing it.


Thank you.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee. & 2 paracetamol for aching neck/rhomboids… implemented more Togl/Gironda ‘on the muscle’ style execution (ie constant tension)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Stiff neck - paracetamol & ibuprofen…
Morning at work.
200mg caff., boron & mag. Coffee. Can of Coke Zero. Some Gironda movements added for fun.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.
Subbing olive oil for 25g nuts, with breakfast - feels like they bung me up 🤨
Sorted next weeks workouts, put in some more functional stuff for a change of pace; along with fail and straight sets too.
Rest day. _So far_…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.
Managed to get through yesterday without working out… try for another rest day - today. Still some gyp from levator/rhomboids; more paracetamol.
_*Gave in…*_

3mins dead-hang
30 triceps cable “throws” (5kg)
20 OTM DB curls (13kg)
20 KOT BW goblet squats (slant board)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.









_Oo, that’s nice…







_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.
Fookin’ frozen - took ages to warm to workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee. Split workout.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.
Rest day. 🤔


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

hmgs said:


> 200mg caff. & 2000mg ashwagandha, morning cuppa, 1500mg Nac. 50mg Tbol.
> Morning at work then workout: HSC & 200mg caff. (fooking knees!)
> View attachment 216480


Hi mate, where do you get your dexa scans from and how much do they cost?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Failed on the ‘rest day’ when this blokes car conked out as we walked by… “do you need a push mate?” Like I didn’t already know the answer!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Hi mate, where do you get your dexa scans from and how much do they cost?


Not DXA - just one of these; same conditions every day (discount any day without same criteria!) So far all measurements correlate trend wise and in the mirror.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.
Rest day. 🤔 (hopefully!)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.
Swapped towel for rope on cable curls - _nice!







_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Lepicol+. Coffee.









Boxing coaching pad work 🥊 1:33


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee. Coke Zero.
KOT goblet squats - nice warm up; I’ll keep these at the front end, with KOT lunges last in the sequence.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Football & homemade pizza…









_*Back on it tomoz *_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Morning: 200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee.
Evening workout 😉 then FBa


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee.
iC5 15km 50mins easy pace - mainly to keep warm and avoid putting heating on (!) Primal pre-workout black pudding, washed down with Coke Zero & an aspirin didn’t help either - even skip rope had no warming affect. More iC5 14km 50mins easy pace… warming-up now


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee.
Bit rushed - due to water leak!🤨
(DB presses laters)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Funk DB presses - 1½hrs Boxing coaching pad work 🥊 will do.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee.
Fuhk today’s workout - 9miles trekking around Leeds city centre sorta has that affect.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Slept till noon. Fuhkit.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

hmgs said:


> Funk DB presses - 1½hrs Boxing coaching pad work 🥊 will do.


Just reading through mate, you feeding pads or you hitting them?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Just reading through mate, you feeding pads or you hitting them?


Feeding - but them fuhkers ain’t light on the hits🤣
And none of that two pad Rocky shit - my guys are all Head-hunters. Good cardio for me, too.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee
Threw In some rear delt cable work-mainly just because I could!
Gotta say that using 50%BW on KOT lunges and 30%BW on goblets feels really solid! Just need to get the “height” of the leading leg lower… Easy does it.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Apart from a slight dip where I went to 3x a week training from 6x, then back to FB 5x - the years trend don’t look too bad!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag.

iC5 81mins easy ~Z2 extended warmup!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Rockst*r Original and a cuppa tea.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Rockst*r Original and a cuppa tea.
Workout postponed till Saturday - too much work around house &c.
Bit of virtual pad work 🥊 30min


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Shoulder health/rehab via Peter Attia;
*Wide Row* - Protracted to retracted, scapular glides around rib cage. Use red band about head height.
*Dead Hang,* wider is more provocative on shoulder. 15sec working upto 45-60sec goal.
*Dead Hang,* (Hollow) activating trunk/core. Scoop feet forward. Scapula firing. Try for 5-10 reps x 1'. Goal is 30 reps
*Dead Hang,* rock side-side. Start slow, gradually work up to lifting one hand off at a time activating lats.
*Farmers carry.* Single carry engages obliques. Walk at natural cadence. Go until grip weakens.
*Front load carry.* Hold KB like a clean. One hand.
*Bottoms up KB walk*. One hand, walk till grip goes.
*Above head KB walk.* Lock it in with that shoulder - ensure you walk upright.
*Loaded Twisting *sequence. Start off on one side with blood just below the knee, twist up and push out hold them return-do this slowly. Shine the beacon of light with belly button.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. Coffee.
-3°c & Garage not much warmer.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. and a cuppa tea.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Shoulder health/rehab via Peter Attia;

*Wide Row* - 60 reps in just over a minute
*Dead Hang. * 2x30s.
*Dead Hang,* (Hollow) activating trunk/core. Scoop feet forward. Scapula firing. Try for 5-10 reps x 1'. Around a minute ~ 15 pulses
*Dead Hang,* rock side-side. 2x30s
*Farmers carry.* Single 24KB.
*Front load carry.* Hold single 16KB like a clean.
*Bottoms up KB walk*. One hand, 12KB
*Above head KB walk.* 12KB
*Loaded Twisting *sequence. 3x8 10kg plt. per side alternating

40min. Real easy between sets, no rushing.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. and a coffee. Coke Zero too.









virtual pad work:










Shoulder health/rehab via Peter Attia;

*Wide Row* - (red band) 60 reps in just over a minute
*Dead Hang. *2x30s.
*Dead Hang,* (Hollow) activating trunk/core. Scoop feet forward. Scapula firing. Try for 5-10 reps x 1'. 30 pulses x 3sets (~30s each)
*Dead Hang,* rock side-side. 2x30s
*Farmers carry.* Single 24KB.
*Front load carry.* Hold single 20KB like a clean.
*Bottoms up KB walk*. One hand, 12KB
*Above head KB walk.* 12KB


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. and a coffee.
Work. Shopping. Life.
_Then…







_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. and a coffee.
Work. 10hrs laters.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag.
_Bit late, but none the less…







_


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag.
_Again a bit late, but none the less…







_
…Followed by…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC.
Dropped handstands due to forearm pain & also guillotine presses and abs. This colds hanging on too.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC.
FML no fuhking circulation in me thumbs for the first 30mins. 🤨
Slowed down also by* S C O O T E R* on yt - dancing included for the circulatory/warming effect…
Knocked some of the reps back to reduce tonnage.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC (incl. 3g C4H11N3O3)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC (incl. 3g C4H11N3O3)
iC5 20mins Z2 after workout(s)









Damn you Humiston…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC (incl. 3g C4H11N3O3)
NB: Couple of exercises added just to get a ‘feel’ for them/weights.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

…_and why not just a little bit of_…
Shoulder health/rehab via Peter Attia;

*Wide Row* - (red band) 60 reps in just over a minute
*Dead Hang. *2x30s.
*Dead Hang,* (Hollow) activating trunk/core. Scoop feet forward. Scapula firing. 30 pulses x 3sets (~30s each)
*Dead Hang,* rock side-side. 2x30s


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC (incl. 3g C4H11N3O3)
Dropped handstand push-ups due to aching right forearm.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC (incl. 3g C4H11N3O3)
Fast pace…


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC (incl. 3g C4H11N3O3)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag.
_8hrs later_… HSC (incl. 3g C4H11N3O3)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag. HSC (incl. 3g C4H11N3O3) 43min


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

200mg caff., D3+K2, boron & mag.
_9hrs later_… and a stone-fruit based LH44 Monster: (no direct biceps work)


----------

